# March 2013 babies



## anna1986

Hi all thought id set up a march 2013 babies group as couldnt see one (sorry if this has already been done)
Thought we could all introduce ourselves etc and just offer support 

Im anna im 25 and have a beautiful daughter called sophie whos 15 months. I had a fairly smooth pregnancy with her until i hit 35 weeks and she decided she wanted out! So she was born by emergency ceserean on march 20th 2011. This pregnancy was a surprise but am happy about it. My EDD is 7th march 2013, am feeling quite anxious and worried at the moment but hoping these fears will subside soon or if not at least my scan at 7 weeks will put my mind at rest!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi Anna,

I'm March Mummy as well. There is a group set up down in the Pregnancy Groups & Discussions section (called March Mummas if I remember correctly) so come and say hi! 

There was a thread started the other day on here but I think it is now on page 2 or 3.

I'm feeling nervous as well. This will be number one for me and my husband and we have been trying for about 20 months. As I was receiving fertility treatment (although this pregnancy was natural between IUI's) I get to have an early scan in 2 weeks.


----------



## Ladybug319

Hi mums! This is my first as well, 22 and nervous beyond belief. Due march 5! When do they usually do blood and hcg level testing? I'll be six weeks July 10 and that's my first appt.. Do they do it then?


----------



## bkay77

Baby #3 for me. Its gonna be our last little one. We TTC'd for 6 months and then got the BFP on the cycle we "took a break" on LOL 

We are so happy.:happydance:

EDD is March 5th. Have no symptoms so far. Although I am getting bloated and a few mild cramps

10 DPO BFP
12 DPO HCG 163
14 DPO HCG 469

First ultrasound scheduled at 6w1d on July 12 !!! Yay!!


----------



## bkay77

Ladybug319 said:


> Hi mums! This is my first as well, 22 and nervous beyond belief. Due march 5! When do they usually do blood and hcg level testing? I'll be six weeks July 10 and that's my first appt.. Do they do it then?

They usually will do the HCG and progesterone blood testing right when you get a positive HPT. They will do 2 of them, 2 days apart to make sure the HCG is rising. I would call and ask to get one before your ultrasound. Congrats!!!


----------



## anna1986

Ladybug319 said:


> Hi mums! This is my first as well, 22 and nervous beyond belief. Due march 5! When do they usually do blood and hcg level testing? I'll be six weeks July 10 and that's my first appt.. Do they do it then?

If ur in the uk they usually do blood at your 1st midwife appt x


----------



## drsquid

im also due march 5 (woulda been march 3 on my bday if egg retrieval had been the 11th like originally planned). had 2 betas day 13 was 148 and day 15 was 349. supposed to go for us on the 18th but my doc will be away and i have to go to my doc's partner so i dont wanna go


----------



## EmmaRea

Hi! I'm due with baby#1 on March 1st. My dates are a little fuzzy, though, so that might change. My first appointment with a midwife is July 10th.


----------



## Ladybug319

I'm in the states but when I told my doctor I took five or six...maybe eight... HPT she said she would see me on the 10th of July.. But I called on June 26, so maybe they'll do it all on the 10th? Idk I wanted them to see me like RIGHT away haha obv cause the suspense is killing me but they're always super busy. I def want to change where I'm going for all my prenatal care though because they ARE super busy and kinda always just push me aside.. Which I do not like on y first pregnancy when i have ten thousand questions lol. Is it okay to call someone else who's on my insurance or are you supposed to stick with your usual obgyn?


----------



## anna1986

How is everyone today? Ive woken up feeling very sick!!


----------



## Lou1234

Morning all.

It is 7am and I've been up since 6.30 which wasn't the plan today!

Don't tell my husband :shhh: but I did another FRER this morning. I did one on Tues morning, one on Thurs and one this morning as I wanted to see the line getting darker. The line on the left looks only a little bit darker this morning but you can barely see the control line!

Anyone else wake up really hungry? Before BFP if I had eaten dinner early or been exercising I might wake up hungry but these last few days I've woken up really hungry every morning!


----------



## Stelly

May I join you? This will be mine and hubbies first child , EDD is March 12. First appointment is July 11th since we were taking clomid for the first time, (prescribed but unmonitored besides cd21 bloods). Congrats to all of you :) March I think is the perfect baby having time- not in hot weather for most of pregnancy lol.


----------



## Madeline

hi ladies

I got my BFP and will ETA is March 6th 2013 can't believe it! I had a mc 7 weeks ago so still nervous about it but hoping this works out.

Cant wait to hear about how you guys got here. :hugs:

Madeline xxx


----------



## iprettii

hey all, I'm Tara.

I'm 28, I have a baby girl that's 17 months and I'm now pregnant again. I don't know my due date as of yet but I know it's in March. This go round I plan on getting a different doctor so yesterday I did a little research for some Dr's and on Monday I will call to make an appointment. I'm really not planning to do an early appointment like my last pregnancy, I literally went in while I was only 4 wks pregnant. I'm going to wait around till about 7 weeks.

Anyway nice too meet you all and I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you all.


----------



## Lillyrose20wd

Hi Ladies,

I'm 30 y/o and my DH and I are expecting our first! Our EDD is March 
3rd :happydance: We unfortunately had a chemical pregnany in April and then found out that I had carcinoma insitu of my cervix and under went a cold knife conization (removed a portion of my cervix) May 10th, so our TTC efforts were put on hold. My Ob/Gyn initially told us we would have to wait 4 months to TTC (after my f.u Pap), but she said everything looked healed well and we could start trying again if we want. We decided to to not really "TRY" for the next few months, but we were't using protection. Only had :sex: once and BAM I am pregnant! Maybe it is true what they say..."just relax... it will happen".

Very excited, but very nervous at the same time. Nervous about the pregnancy as well as my follow up pap smear in August. Have my first prenatal appointment July 13th :happydance:


----------



## Kellbell520

Hello all!

My name is Kelly and I am 24 years old. I just confirmed yesterday at the doctor that I am pregnant! I should be about 4 weeks along and I see the doctor on Thursday. This will be my second child, I have one daughter who is 15 months old and her birthday is March 15th, my EDD is March 10th. My husband are very lucky to have gotten pregnant on our first try for #2!! Look forward to hear everyones stories!


----------



## Lillyrose20wd

Lou1234 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> It is 7am and I've been up since 6.30 which wasn't the plan today!
> 
> Don't tell my husband :shhh: but I did another FRER this morning. I did one on Tues morning, one on Thurs and one this morning as I wanted to see the line getting darker. The line on the left looks only a little bit darker this morning but you can barely see the control line!
> 
> Anyone else wake up really hungry? Before BFP if I had eaten dinner early or been exercising I might wake up hungry but these last few days I've woken up really hungry every morning!


Initially I was extremely hungry, but as of recently I have been nauseous. Not terrible nausea, but it seems to come in waves :sick:


----------



## kazine

I'm 7th March too :] 

Kaz x


----------



## anna1986

How is everyone feeling today? Im still feeling good apart from always hungry! Did another pregnancy test this morning just to make sure lol (6th n last test) and it had gone from sayin pregnant 1-2 to pregnant 2-3 so am happy with that


----------



## Kardashianw

Baby number 3 for I am a March mummy but want to keep it so it's an aries star sign lol

Think I'm due 7th march. I think I'm having another girl but whatever it is I hope it's healthy and I too excited in buying all them baby clothes. 

X


----------



## foxiechick1

Hi ladies can I join please?

I am due 9th/10th March (10th is my birthday!!)

I have been soo hungry it's unreal and extremely thirsty too! Has anyone made appointments with their doctors yet? I'm going to try and get in tomorrow as think I have had implantation bleeding but just want to get it checked out xx


----------



## anna1986

foxiechick1 said:


> Hi ladies can I join please?
> 
> I am due 9th/10th March (10th is my birthday!!)
> 
> I have been soo hungry it's unreal and extremely thirsty too! Has anyone made appointments with their doctors yet? I'm going to try and get in tomorrow as think I have had implantation bleeding but just want to get it checked out xx

Course u can  congrats on your BFP

Yeah i saw my doc as soon as i got my bfp on the digital test. I am also extremly hungry n thirsty.


----------



## Roembke88

IM PREGNANT! Just found out with a digital today! EDD March 14th 2013!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

I got my BFP on Monday evening, called the doctor on Tuesday and had an appointment on Wednesday. She checked my blood pressure and weight and gave me my folder which I need to take to all my future midwife appointments. 

Now I just need to wait for the midwife to be in touch.


----------



## heaveneats

Hi Anna can i join?

a bit about me- my first pregnancy; i'm 21 and it was a total shock and surprise since i was thinking of doing AI since i wanted to be a mommy, then started re-thinking the whole thing and saying to myself to wait, well here i am pregnant and a complete surprise! Still a little nervous about telling FOB but i will in good time, for now i just want to relax

I'm due around March 3rd, i have a decided to go with a midwife over an OBGYN so i'm waiting for them to call me back :)


----------



## Lillyrose20wd

heaveneats said:


> Hi Anna can i join?
> 
> a bit about me- my first pregnancy; i'm 21 and it was a total shock and surprise since i was thinking of doing AI since i wanted to be a mommy, then started re-thinking the whole thing and saying to myself to wait, well here i am pregnant and a complete surprise! Still a little nervous about telling FOB but i will in good time, for now i just want to relax
> 
> I'm due around March 3rd, i have a decided to go with a midwife over an OBGYN so i'm waiting for them to call me back :)

Welcome heaveneats! 


My EDD is march 3rd as well :)


----------



## Lillyrose20wd

Lou1234 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I got my BFP on Monday evening, called the doctor on Tuesday and had an appointment on Wednesday. She checked my blood pressure and weight and gave me my folder which I need to take to all my future midwife appointments.
> 
> Now I just need to wait for the midwife to be in touch.

Wow Lou1234 your doctor sure does move quick! I still have another 2 weeks until I see my doctor. The wait is killing me:wacko:


----------



## heaveneats

theres a lot of babies born in march :p i'm calculating my own date though according to my dates, i dunno when i'll have a dating scan but we'll see!


----------



## anna1986

heaveneats said:


> Hi Anna can i join?
> 
> a bit about me- my first pregnancy; i'm 21 and it was a total shock and surprise since i was thinking of doing AI since i wanted to be a mommy, then started re-thinking the whole thing and saying to myself to wait, well here i am pregnant and a complete surprise! Still a little nervous about telling FOB but i will in good time, for now i just want to relax
> 
> I'm due around March 3rd, i have a decided to go with a midwife over an OBGYN so i'm waiting for them to call me back :)

hi
Welcome to march 2013 babies. congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## anna1986

Roembke88 said:


> IM PREGNANT! Just found out with a digital today! EDD March 14th 2013!

congrats hun x


----------



## anna1986

hows everyone today???
Any new symptoms appearing??? i think my MS maybe beginning :(


----------



## mummyclo

Can I join? Just found out today after a very long wait (9 days late today!) that I'm pregnant!
off to doctors Thursday so hoping this one is a healthy sticky bean! :)


----------



## anna1986

mummyclo said:


> Can I join? Just found out today after a very long wait (9 days late today!) that I'm pregnant!
> off to doctors Thursday so hoping this one is a healthy sticky bean! :)

of course you can join :) congrats on your BFP (9 days late wow id been going crazy by then :) )
fx for a sticky bean for all of us :)


----------



## BabyK'sMam

Morning Ladies, 

My name is Kay.
This is my 2nd pregnancy due 3rd March. 
We have an amazing little boy called Evan who is 2 next month. 
Evan was born 32+3 due to PPROM so I'm hoping to have the p17 injections this time round. 
I had no symptons last time so I'm hoping for a boring 9 months and fingers crossed I go full term. 
I stalk the todder forum aswell.
Looking forward to chatting with you all over the coming months
xx


----------



## anna1986

BabyK'sMam said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> My name is Kay.
> This is my 2nd pregnancy due 3rd March.
> We have an amazing little boy called Evan who is 2 next month.
> Evan was born 32+3 due to PPROM so I'm hoping to have the p17 injections this time round.
> I had no symptons last time so I'm hoping for a boring 9 months and fingers crossed I go full term.
> I stalk the todder forum aswell.
> Looking forward to chatting with you all over the coming months
> xx

hi kay
im also hoping to go full term this time. sophie made a very dramatic entrance at 35 weeks!
I also stalk the toddler forum :)
x


----------



## mummy3ds

Hi Can I join you all too?
I am 35 and this is my 4th and DH 1st so we are very excited, I think we are due 3rd March according to LMP. I have yet to get an appointment with the MW but have 7 positive pg tests so feeling quite happy :)
I have no symptoms particually, just tired and hungry lol


----------



## Lou78

Hi ladies, I'm due March 9th :) my DD is 2 yrs old and her b'day is March 13th so will be very close together if alll goes well! Had awful all day-all the way through sickness with DD so dreading wk 6 to see if it kicks in again :( Also had incompetant cervix so may need a cervical suture between 12-14 weeks... Would be nice if it was all straight forward this time. Felt bloated and tired a couple o days ago, but nothing yesterday and today...which is a bit unnerving. Boobs sore and wearing next size up.
Good luck everyone, nice to share our experiences together :)


----------



## mummyclo

anna1986 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? Just found out today after a very long wait (9 days late today!) that I'm pregnant!
> off to doctors Thursday so hoping this one is a healthy sticky bean! :)
> 
> of course you can join :) congrats on your BFP (9 days late wow id been going crazy by then :) )
> fx for a sticky bean for all of us :)Click to expand...

Thanks! I thought I was going mad! I sort of knew I was but gets we're saying otherwise! I must have implanted late or oved later than I thought! 
Is anyone on baby #2?


----------



## Lou1234

Lillyrose20wd said:


> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I got my BFP on Monday evening, called the doctor on Tuesday and had an appointment on Wednesday. She checked my blood pressure and weight and gave me my folder which I need to take to all my future midwife appointments.
> 
> Now I just need to wait for the midwife to be in touch.
> 
> Wow Lou1234 your doctor sure does move quick! I still have another 2 weeks until I see my doctor. The wait is killing me:wacko:Click to expand...

I know! I explained that I was having an early scan soon as I was having fertility treatment and the hospital will still scan me early even though this pregnancy was natural between cycles. I said I was just calling to notify them of the positive result and I wasn't sure what to do next. The receptionist just said they would get me booked in now so it was all sorted! I was expecting to wait a few weeks to get booked in.


----------



## Lou1234

anna1986 said:


> hows everyone today???
> Any new symptoms appearing??? i think my MS maybe beginning :(

Morning.

I woke up overnight needing to go to the loo. I thought it might be about 3am but when I looked it was 1.30am! I had only been asleep for about 2.5 hours. I then lay there with a new symptom - a horrible taste in my mouth. I know some say it tastes metalic but to me it tasted of blood. It was like I had a cut in my mouth. 

I hope it isn't a symptom that hangs around!


----------



## mummy3ds

Well I have just chased the dc for my mw appointment apparently she will phone me!!


----------



## mummyclo

My first proper symptom (which made me test this morning) was indigestion/heartburn. ALL BLIMIN NIGHT!


----------



## anna1986

Lou1234 said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> hows everyone today???
> Any new symptoms appearing??? i think my MS maybe beginning :(
> 
> Morning.
> 
> I woke up overnight needing to go to the loo. I thought it might be about 3am but when I looked it was 1.30am! I had only been asleep for about 2.5 hours. I then lay there with a new symptom - a horrible taste in my mouth. I know some say it tastes metalic but to me it tasted of blood. It was like I had a cut in my mouth.
> 
> I hope it isn't a symptom that hangs around!Click to expand...

Oh that sounds horrible yuk! i think my morning sickness is definatly appearing as feel really sicky and even eating isnt curing it :(


----------



## anna1986

mummy3ds said:


> Well I have just chased the dc for my mw appointment apparently she will phone me!!

thats the same with my docs. saw him on thurs - had to fill in a form for the midwife an apparently she'll ring me afer tuesday. quite excited to hear from her actually and get it all started and official as such. i have booked a private scan for the 21st to check alls ok with my little bean :)


----------



## mummy3ds

It used to be that you had to take a sample in for testing (which they sent to the hospital) before you could get an appointment but this seems to have changed, tbh I thought that was a waste of a resource!
I dont understand why she needs to call me and why I cant just make an appointment :/


----------



## Kellbell520

Lou78 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm due March 9th :) my DD is 2 yrs old and her b'day is March 13th so will be very close together if alll goes well! Had awful all day-all the way through sickness with DD so dreading wk 6 to see if it kicks in again :( Also had incompetant cervix so may need a cervical suture between 12-14 weeks... Would be nice if it was all straight forward this time. Felt bloated and tired a couple o days ago, but nothing yesterday and today...which is a bit unnerving. Boobs sore and wearing next size up.
> Good luck everyone, nice to share our experiences together :)

We have alot in common! I am due March 10th and I have a daughter who will be 2 on March 15th! Good luck with everything!


----------



## christin8229

Can I join in too? I'm 29 and this is our second pregnancy, first ended in miscarriage, we think we're due around the 8th of march, I'm only 4 1/2 weeks but by the time we come back from our holidays and fingers crossed little bean sticks this time I'll be able to make our first booking appointment, I can't help but be a bit apprehensive and not trying to to get majorly excited, I think I'll feel more settled once I see 'it' hope everyone's doing good, symptoms so far are very sore boobs and waves of nausea, had some cramping to and man I'm windeeee! Xx


----------



## heaveneats

i woke up with the worst sore throat ever today, nose is stuffed up, and i'm just tired and grumpy, left work early!


----------



## anna1986

christin8229 said:


> Can I join in too? I'm 29 and this is our second pregnancy, first ended in miscarriage, we think we're due around the 8th of march, I'm only 4 1/2 weeks but by the time we come back from our holidays and fingers crossed little bean sticks this time I'll be able to make our first booking appointment, I can't help but be a bit apprehensive and not trying to to get majorly excited, I think I'll feel more settled once I see 'it' hope everyone's doing good, symptoms so far are very sore boobs and waves of nausea, had some cramping to and man I'm windeeee! Xx

Of course you can  congrats on your BFP. X


----------



## anna1986

heaveneats said:


> i woke up with the worst sore throat ever today, nose is stuffed up, and i'm just tired and grumpy, left work early!

Hope u feel better tomorrow x


----------



## anna1986

Am having a wobble tonight :-( feel really negative about this pregnancy - dont get me wrong im happy to be pregnant just feel like im just a time bomb and waiting for it to destroy everything, hubbys away tomoro and im terrified something will happen whilst hes not here n i wont know what to do plus will have my 15 month old to look after! Sorry for rambling im just so scared right now :'(


----------



## AshLegend

I am also expecting in March 2013! I'm 33 and DH is 34. 

We've been trying for five years. I had a surprise pregnancy last August that ended in miscarriage at just over 7 weeks. After the loss, we went to an RE and began testing for everything. As it turns out, I had a uterine septum, pelvic and abdominal adhesions, endometriosis, and Impaired glucose tolerance ( fancy words for pre-diabetes). Got all my issues sorted out after a four-hour hyst/lap surgery and metformin, diet, and exercise. This was the first cycle I took letrozole and obviously I ovulated!!!

I started to just feel different on Wednesday and i just knew I was pregnant. I was impatient to test, so I used a FRER after work on Friday and there was a faint pink line. Every day that line gets darker! I will have bloods and an early scan next week. 

Congratulations to all of us!!!


----------



## heaveneats

anna1986 said:


> Am having a wobble tonight :-( feel really negative about this pregnancy - dont get me wrong im happy to be pregnant just feel like im just a time bomb and waiting for it to destroy everything, hubbys away tomoro and im terrified something will happen whilst hes not here n i wont know what to do plus will have my 15 month old to look after! Sorry for rambling im just so scared right now :'(

Hun just sit back and relax :) I'm sure we all are worried, I know I sure am but I'm just trying to tell myself that all will be ok


----------



## anna1986

AshLegend said:


> I am also expecting in March 2013! I'm 33 and DH is 34.
> 
> We've been trying for five years. I had a surprise pregnancy last August that ended in miscarriage at just over 7 weeks. After the loss, we went to an RE and began testing for everything. As it turns out, I had a uterine septum, pelvic and abdominal adhesions, endometriosis, and Impaired glucose tolerance ( fancy words for pre-diabetes). Got all my issues sorted out after a four-hour hyst/lap surgery and metformin, diet, and exercise. This was the first cycle I took letrozole and obviously I ovulated!!!
> 
> I started to just feel different on Wednesday and i just knew I was pregnant. I was impatient to test, so I used a FRER after work on Friday and there was a faint pink line. Every day that line gets darker! I will have bloods and an early scan next week.
> 
> Congratulations to all of us!!!

Aw congrats hun so pleased for you! Fingers crossed for a healthy n happy 9 months


----------



## AmyB1978

I would like to join the thread. I am due around March 7th. I took a test yesterday, and today, and got very fast/bright BFP! I called the Dr today but they don't see patients until their 6th week, so I set up an appointment for 2 weeks from today... feels so far away! I've had a ton of changes going on in my body and am very very excited. Also a little nervous (we had a miscarriage even earlier along then I am now in April.) My DH just turned 34 and I turn 34 in 10 days... what a great birthday present our BFP has been for both of us (5 days belated for him and 11 days early for me!)

I am hoping for a H&H 9 months with y'all!


----------



## sweetmere

Hi!!!! This is my first baby! I'm due approximately March 16 (according to my estimated ovulation date, if we go by LMP it's March 8). I'm super early on, I think 9-10dpo and I'm already feeling queasy!!! :/ I got a DARK frer (after 2 hours!!!), pregnant on digi, and a pretty dark wondfo which everyone is freaking about how dark everything is this early on. It's a good thing I do suppose!!! I'm so nervous!!!!


----------



## mummyclo

Feeling crampy today :(


----------



## anna1986

mummyclo said:


> Feeling crampy today :(

Oh no :-( im feeling sicky again this morning! 
Just try n take it easy today xx


----------



## anna1986

AmyB1978 said:


> I would like to join the thread. I am due around March 7th. I took a test yesterday, and today, and got very fast/bright BFP! I called the Dr today but they don't see patients until their 6th week, so I set up an appointment for 2 weeks from today... feels so far away! I've had a ton of changes going on in my body and am very very excited. Also a little nervous (we had a miscarriage even earlier along then I am now in April.) My DH just turned 34 and I turn 34 in 10 days... what a great birthday present our BFP has been for both of us (5 days belated for him and 11 days early for me!)
> 
> I am hoping for a H&H 9 months with y'all!

Welcome to our group  congrats on your BFP



sweetmere said:


> Hi!!!! This is my first baby! I'm due approximately March 16 (according to my estimated ovulation date, if we go by LMP it's March 8). I'm super early on, I think 9-10dpo and I'm already feeling queasy!!! :/ I got a DARK frer (after 2 hours!!!), pregnant on digi, and a pretty dark wondfo which everyone is freaking about how dark everything is this early on. It's a good thing I do suppose!!! I'm so nervous!!!!

Welcome to the group. Congrats on our BFP


----------



## mummyclo

mummyclo said:


> Feeling crampy today :(

Plus I just did another test and it's negative!? :cry: 
My body is clearly f***** up :(


----------



## foxiechick1

mummyclo said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Feeling crampy today :(
> 
> Plus I just did another test and it's negative!? :cry:
> My body is clearly f***** up :(Click to expand...

Oh hun I honestly hope everything is ok keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck & H&H 9 months to all the new BFP's! xx


----------



## wantabump1

Hello all!

May I join you all? According to my last period, my EDD is March 8th. I took two tests last Thursday, both bfp. I'm trying to resist the urge to retest, but my first doctors appointment isn't until July 18th! That feels like a very long time from now.... My symptoms are very sore bbs, but not much else.


----------



## anna1986

mummyclo said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Feeling crampy today :(
> 
> Plus I just did another test and it's negative!? :cry:
> My body is clearly f***** up :(Click to expand...

Oh hun - did u test with fmu? 
Really hope alls ok xxxx


----------



## anna1986

wantabump1 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> May I join you all? According to my last period, my EDD is March 8th. I took two tests last Thursday, both bfp. I'm trying to resist the urge to retest, but my first doctors appointment isn't until July 18th! That feels like a very long time from now.... My symptoms are very sore bbs, but not much else.

Hi
Of couse u can :) 
I did 4 test last weds/thurs all positive but still retested to make sure on saturday lol


----------



## mummyclo

anna1986 said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Feeling crampy today :(
> 
> Plus I just did another test and it's negative!? :cry:
> My body is clearly f***** up :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun - did u test with fmu?
> Really hope alls ok xxxxClick to expand...

Yea it was FMU! Totally confused! Going to the doctors shortly so will hopefully get some answers x


----------



## anna1986

mummyclo said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Feeling crampy today :(
> 
> Plus I just did another test and it's negative!? :cry:
> My body is clearly f***** up :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun - did u test with fmu?
> Really hope alls ok xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea it was FMU! Totally confused! Going to the doctors shortly so will hopefully get some answers xClick to expand...

Ok hun let us know how u get on xx


----------



## heaveneats

mummyclo said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Feeling crampy today :(
> 
> Plus I just did another test and it's negative!? :cry:
> My body is clearly f***** up :(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun - did u test with fmu?
> Really hope alls ok xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea it was FMU! Totally confused! Going to the doctors shortly so will hopefully get some answers xClick to expand...

i really hope it just a bad test! praying for you hun


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Hello 

My name is Holly, I tried for over a year to get pregnant with my now ex husband but never got that bfp, we started having problems and stopped trying and eventually split.

Ive been with my b/f around 6 months and got a surprise bfp about 3 days ago. I'm super excited especially after believing that i couldnt have children. According to my LMP i am 4 weeks due date on March 9, 2013.

I have my first appointment on july 30 and cant wait. I cant believe this is real as I dont really have any symptoms except tiredness...


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls, I want to join here! I'm pregnant with #1 after almost 2 years of TTC with PCOS. I'm super excited but super nervous due to an early loss last year. According to my ovulation date I should be due March 3. I have an early scan July 9 and I'm praying that I'll see a heartbeat! Only 6 more days!


----------



## wantabump1

anna1986 said:


> wantabump1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> May I join you all? According to my last period, my EDD is March 8th. I took two tests last Thursday, both bfp. I'm trying to resist the urge to retest, but my first doctors appointment isn't until July 18th! That feels like a very long time from now.... My symptoms are very sore bbs, but not much else.
> 
> Hi
> Of couse u can :)
> I did 4 test last weds/thurs all positive but still retested to make sure on saturday lolClick to expand...

Haha, thanks! That makes me feel better!


----------



## stacirene

I know I already posted but I wanted to update everyone.

I have my first appointment july 17th. So two more weeks!! :)

I've been having a lot of symptoms. Not sure if they're pregnancy related or all in my head. But i've been really tired lately. My boobs have seem to grown a little bit, sore back(probably from my bed), and as of right now my hand and feets are sore and burning(maybe the heat).

But I also wanted to say congrats to everyone and the best of luck goes out to everyone. :)


----------



## em mama

Hi Ladies,

well i guess i belong to this club :) Found out I was pregnant saturday ( 2 tests that day and one on sunday). Have my doc appointment on tuesday, so waiting for confirmation. but sure looks like I'm preggers. 

On the sunday i took the clear blue with the indicator - it read pregnant, 3+ weeks, which according to their chart the doc might date my pregnancy over 5 weeks. So we'll see what she says. All the pregnancy due date calcator date baby for mar 7 or 9. So i'm about 4-5 weeks :)

Symptoms: really tired & exhausted, bloated, some period like cramps, peeing A LOT, sensitive boobies, kinda gassy (blush):shy: and major mood swings. I'm crying over everything :cry:

its hard to wrap my head around it. when i saw the first test, i had no idea how to feel. I've wanted a baby for awhile, but we were holding off for the "right time". we had thought about trying last september, but I decided to back to school and my workplace was a little uncertain. But i never went back on birth control, so I had been off it for maybe a year. so even tho we knew there was a chance, it was not planned. this was a suprise. 

well so not planned. which i feel bad about. because i didn't know ( i had no idea, altho thinking back the signs were obvious now) i was pregnant, so i wasn't taking care of myself and the little one. I guess i just feel guilt over it and hope that i didn;'t screw up.

I'm kinda scared just because i don't know what the future will hold. I'm scared because of all the sad losses that have happened to others and family and friends close to me. I only want the best for my baby. I could be just over sensitive right now cause of the hormones, but im just worried. and maybe thats why im sort of trying to not get attached, but i cant help it. I am excited too to know that I'll have this life grow within me. 

Sorry for my long rant, i think i just have a bunch of different emotionbs running through me - fear, happiness, overwhelmed, excitement, plus all wrapped up in hormones. 

thanks for putting up with me :)


- 27 years old
- first pregnancy
- married 7 years (anniversary yesterday!


----------



## anna1986

em mama said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> well i guess i belong to this club :) Found out I was pregnant saturday ( 2 tests that day and one on sunday). Have my doc appointment on tuesday, so waiting for confirmation. but sure looks like I'm preggers.
> 
> On the sunday i took the clear blue with the indicator - it read pregnant, 3+ weeks, which according to their chart the doc might date my pregnancy over 5 weeks. So we'll see what she says. All the pregnancy due date calcator date baby for mar 7 or 9. So i'm about 4-5 weeks :)
> 
> Symptoms: really tired & exhausted, bloated, some period like cramps, peeing A LOT, sensitive boobies, kinda gassy (blush):shy: and major mood swings. I'm crying over everything :cry:
> 
> its hard to wrap my head around it. when i saw the first test, i had no idea how to feel. I've wanted a baby for awhile, but we were holding off for the "right time". we had thought about trying last september, but I decided to back to school and my workplace was a little uncertain. But i never went back on birth control, so I had been off it for maybe a year. so even tho we knew there was a chance, it was not planned. this was a suprise.
> 
> well so not planned. which i feel bad about. because i didn't know ( i had no idea, altho thinking back the signs were obvious now) i was pregnant, so i wasn't taking care of myself and the little one. I guess i just feel guilt over it and hope that i didn;'t screw up.
> 
> I'm kinda scared just because i don't know what the future will hold. I'm scared because of all the sad losses that have happened to others and family and friends close to me. I only want the best for my baby. I could be just over sensitive right now cause of the hormones, but im just worried. and maybe thats why im sort of trying to not get attached, but i cant help it. I am excited too to know that I'll have this life grow within me.
> 
> Sorry for my long rant, i think i just have a bunch of different emotionbs running through me - fear, happiness, overwhelmed, excitement, plus all wrapped up in hormones.
> 
> thanks for putting up with me :)
> 
> 
> - 27 years old
> - first pregnancy
> - married 7 years (anniversary yesterday!

hi congrats on you BFP :)
i think everything your feeling is completely normal hun. im terrified something is going to happen but have decided to think positive and what will be will be - stressing over the next 6/7 weeks wont stop anything happening so might as well enjoy being pregnant and if something happens it happens. the pregnancy doesnt seem real to me yet am hoping it will once i see my little bean on my scan on the 21st :)
x


----------



## AmyB1978

Hopeful,

You are in Austin!?! Small world, so am I!!!! Congrats on your BFP! We are due (according to my calculations right around the same exact time!) My first appointment isn't until July 16th (with a nurse) and then not for 2 more weeks (not scheduled yet) with a Dr... I totally get how scary it can be waiting to see the Dr!


----------



## AmyB1978

Mummyclo,

Thinking about you. Fxd things are okay. Please keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## bkay77

em mama said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> well i guess i belong to this club :) Found out I was pregnant saturday ( 2 tests that day and one on sunday). Have my doc appointment on tuesday, so waiting for confirmation. but sure looks like I'm preggers.
> 
> On the sunday i took the clear blue with the indicator - it read pregnant, 3+ weeks, which according to their chart the doc might date my pregnancy over 5 weeks. So we'll see what she says. All the pregnancy due date calcator date baby for mar 7 or 9. So i'm about 4-5 weeks :)
> 
> Symptoms: really tired & exhausted, bloated, some period like cramps, peeing A LOT, sensitive boobies, kinda gassy (blush):shy: and major mood swings. I'm crying over everything :cry:
> 
> its hard to wrap my head around it. when i saw the first test, i had no idea how to feel. I've wanted a baby for awhile, but we were holding off for the "right time". we had thought about trying last september, but I decided to back to school and my workplace was a little uncertain. But i never went back on birth control, so I had been off it for maybe a year. so even tho we knew there was a chance, it was not planned. this was a suprise.
> 
> well so not planned. which i feel bad about. because i didn't know ( i had no idea, altho thinking back the signs were obvious now) i was pregnant, so i wasn't taking care of myself and the little one. I guess i just feel guilt over it and hope that i didn;'t screw up.
> 
> I'm kinda scared just because i don't know what the future will hold. I'm scared because of all the sad losses that have happened to others and family and friends close to me. I only want the best for my baby. I could be just over sensitive right now cause of the hormones, but im just worried. and maybe thats why im sort of trying to not get attached, but i cant help it. I am excited too to know that I'll have this life grow within me.
> 
> Sorry for my long rant, i think i just have a bunch of different emotionbs running through me - fear, happiness, overwhelmed, excitement, plus all wrapped up in hormones.
> 
> thanks for putting up with me :)
> 
> 
> - 27 years old
> - first pregnancy
> - married 7 years (anniversary yesterday!

Congrats on your BFP! And dont worry. My first 2 were not "planned" either. My first we were not preventing, but it had been a year. I wasnt expecting anything. With my second, i had only stopped nursing a few months prior, and only had one cycle in 4 months since weaning. That pregnancy was a HUGE shock. I had been at a wedding the week before (my mom had the baby for the weekend), and was drunk as a skunk. It was the first time I had been away from the baby longer than an hour, so we kinda went crazy. 6 days later I got my BFP.

With both of them, those weeks before I tested positive, I would drink wine and was not eating the best. Before my first I was still smoking cigarettes up until the minute I took that first test. They are both as healthy as can be now. You are still super early. As long as you are taking care of yourself now and taking your prenatal, I wouldnt worry about it. :) 

I understand about the not getting attached though. I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks 5 years ago due to low progesterone, I was heartbroken, so now I tend to not get too attached until the 2nd trimester. Im always scared like crazy with my pregnancies. We can all be here together, and help each other through :)


----------



## mummyclo

AmyB1978 said:


> Mummyclo,
> 
> Thinking about you. Fxd things are okay. Please keep us posted. :hugs:

Went to Drs and their test was positive though apparently very feint for my gestation?! Got to have a blood test. He said prepare for the worst! Which shocked me a bit and really upset me tbh :(


----------



## mummy3ds

Mummyclo, when are you having your blood test?

The MW called me this morning I have an app on 17th July :) very excited DH wanted to come too but his work are a "bit" as in very funny and he doesnt want to tell them yet so I explained it was a booking in app and that it will be about family history, previous pg etc. Do love that he wants to come with me though :) xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Mummyclo,

Keeping my fxd that things work out for you. I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## anna1986

mummyclo said:


> AmyB1978 said:
> 
> 
> Mummyclo,
> 
> Thinking about you. Fxd things are okay. Please keep us posted. :hugs:
> 
> Went to Drs and their test was positive though apparently very feint for my gestation?! Got to have a blood test. He said prepare for the worst! Which shocked me a bit and really upset me tbh :(Click to expand...

oh hun docs an be sooo insensitive he doesnt know whats going to happen - you just may not be as far gone as u thought or something when r u having the test?. fingers crossed all works out for u xx


----------



## Ocean breeze

Hello, I think I belong here too!! :) although it hasn't quite sunk in yet!! We've been trying for years, had miscarriage last year and so feeling very anxious this time but hopefully due on 7th March 2013. Good luck to everyone else, it's great that there's this support group especially as I'm not telling anyone yet & it's driving me a bit insane not being able to talk! Nice to 'meet' you all xxx


----------



## heaveneats

I went to meet my midwife today! I have my first scan next week!


----------



## Ocean breeze

Wow heaveneats! That's early! How exciting for you! :) you must've been very organised? How did you manage to sort all that so soon? Xx


----------



## heaveneats

Ocean breeze said:


> Wow heaveneats! That's early! How exciting for you! :) you must've been very organised? How did you manage to sort all that so soon? Xx

Its to figure out my dates because they are unsure of when I conceived :p


----------



## Ocean breeze

Oooh that's exciting! :) I hope it all goes well for you! You've inspired me to get a move on and book a first doctor's appointment for next week. I know nothing about this whole process!!


----------



## heaveneats

Ocean breeze said:


> Oooh that's exciting! :) I hope it all goes well for you! You've inspired me to get a move on and book a first doctor's appointment for next week. I know nothing about this whole process!!

Yup get on it! For me I wanted in with a midwife asap because they get full up quickly


----------



## Conkers

Evening ladies :hi::hi::hi:

I am cautiously joining you all. Surprise baby 4 is due early March (possible 4th/5th). 
Symptoms so far - sore boobs, tiredness and feeling sick. I am also hungry constantly.


----------



## anna1986

Ocean breeze said:


> Hello, I think I belong here too!! :) although it hasn't quite sunk in yet!! We've been trying for years, had miscarriage last year and so feeling very anxious this time but hopefully due on 7th March 2013. Good luck to everyone else, it's great that there's this support group especially as I'm not telling anyone yet & it's driving me a bit insane not being able to talk! Nice to 'meet' you all xxx

Hi congrats on your BFP :) were due the same day. not being able to tell people is crazy isnt it i just wanna shout about it. i have told family and 3 close friends so can talk to them about it. fingers crossed for a healthy 9 months xx



Conkers said:


> Evening ladies :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> I am cautiously joining you all. Surprise baby 4 is due early March (possible 4th/5th).
> Symptoms so far - sore boobs, tiredness and feeling sick. I am also hungry constantly.

hi congrats on your BFP. your symptoms are exactly the same as mine. here to a happy n healthy 9 months x


----------



## roobie74

Hi Ladies

Can I join? I found out I was pregnant at 9dpo. VERY shocked as my first pregnancy was through IVF!! I am very very very anxious. I had twins in May 2010 and one of my little boys was stillborn ( he didn't have any kidneys). I just cannot believe I am pregnant naturally!! I am very subdued as I just think everything is going to go wrong, although I have been a little bit more positive over the past day or two.

According to my LMP I'm due on 4th March. I have a scan on 18th July (due to cpmplications with last pregnancy) and it can't come quick enough!!

Anyway I can't get on the computer much, but I think support from you lovely ladies is just what I need at the moment.

Congratulations to everyone on your BFP's.

Roobie xxxx

A


----------



## anna1986

roobie74 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Can I join? I found out I was pregnant at 9dpo. VERY shocked as my first pregnancy was through IVF!! I am very very very anxious. I had twins in May 2010 and one of my little boys was stillborn ( he didn't have any kidneys). I just cannot believe I am pregnant naturally!! I am very subdued as I just think everything is going to go wrong, although I have been a little bit more positive over the past day or two.
> 
> According to my LMP I'm due on 4th March. I have a scan on 18th July (due to cpmplications with last pregnancy) and it can't come quick enough!!
> 
> Anyway I can't get on the computer much, but I think support from you lovely ladies is just what I need at the moment.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone on your BFP's.
> 
> Roobie xxxx
> 
> A

hi of course u can join :) congrats on your BFP.
i think the fact your feeling anxious is normal after what you went through. im feeling the same i had a miscarriage at 13 weeks and my last baby was born prem. ive paid for a private scan on the 21st july just to make sure babys there etc as it really doesnt seem real yet. 
xx


----------



## mummyclo

Hi to all the new Ladies :wave:
Got to have bloods today! Wish me luck!


----------



## roobie74

mummyclo said:


> Hi to all the new Ladies :wave:
> Got to have bloods today! Wish me luck!

Good luck mummyclo xxxx


----------



## anna1986

mummyclo said:


> Hi to all the new Ladies :wave:
> Got to have bloods today! Wish me luck!

Good luck hun! am keeping my fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## Feemee

Morning :wave:
Can i join u please? Im due (by my dates) around the 9th march :happydance:

This will be baby number two as i have a son (oliver) who is 1yr :)

Very surprised by my :bfp: as me and the other half had split up for a couple of months but are trying to work things out.

Im so excited but nervous somethings going to go wrong but at the same time it hasnt hit me that im pregnant (does that make sence) :-s 

Good luck mummyclo :hugs:


----------



## Lou1234

Morning March Mummies!

I've been having some pain on my left side for the last few days so decided to go to the EPU this morning to get checked out. Just want to make sure things are in the right place. 

Everything is ok so far and I got to see the sac! I already have an early scan booked for next week but she said to move it to the week after so we would see a bit more.

Apparently I ovulated from the left and my ovary is still swollen. She said that was probably the cause of my pain as everything looked fine.


----------



## anna1986

welcome feemee congrats on your BFP :)

lou1234 - glad alls ok. best to get it checked and have your mind put to rest. :)


----------



## mummyclo

Just waiting for the results now..... Only a few days to wait!!
Glad alls ok Lou! xx


----------



## Lou1234

Mummyclo I have everything crossed for you. Will you be able to find tomorrow or over the weekend or will you have to wait until Monday?


----------



## Kardashianw

Ok I'm getting jelous with everyone's symptoms. I still have not got any. Only sore boobs which are absoloutley huge and bloating!!
Oh and moody. So up an down and tired yawn away like no ones business!!


----------



## Lou1234

Kardashianw said:


> Ok I'm getting jelous with everyone's symptoms. I still have not got any. Only sore boobs which are absoloutley huge and bloating!!
> Oh and moody. So up an down and tired yawn away like no ones business!!

I have only a few what I would call lighter symptoms. I am really tired and I could easily go to bed at 8pm most nights! My boobs feel a bit more full and sore and I'm generally feeling bloated.

Certain smells do flip my stomach a bit but I know the MS could kick in some point soon.


----------



## heaveneats

welcome to all the new ladies!!!lou i'm glad everything was ok!


----------



## Charlotte94

My baby will be born march 2013 too :)) <3


----------



## mummyclo

Lou1234 said:


> Mummyclo I have everything crossed for you. Will you be able to find tomorrow or over the weekend or will you have to wait until Monday?

Probably Monday by the time it's done and then results get to the doctor and I get an appointment! :cry:
So tired today and I've got 3 spots for the first time in years! Also feeling a bit nauseous!


----------



## iprettii

11 more days till my initial appointment. I've changed DR's this time around so I'm starting fresh. I'm extra nervous this pregnancy so I'm really looking forward to my upcoming appointment.


----------



## Feemee

glad everything was ok lou :thumbup: 

sorry your going through this mummyclo :(... fx that every things ok for u.

I dont have many symptoms.. my boobs dont hurt i dont really feel sick only really symptom i have is im very bloated. Bit worried at the lack of symptoms but i think everything kicked in around 6weeks with my son.


----------



## jellybean mum

Hi!
This is also my first, due beginning of March. Very excited! :)

How long did it take you before your first antenatal appointments? I had to wait 2 weeks after finding out I was pregnant to get an appointment at the doctors (which i had yesterday), at the doctors i made an appointment to see the midwife, but the first appointment they had isn't for another 3 weeks. I will be about 9 weeks then and worries that it is a bit too late.......is it normal to wait so long?

i asked about booking a scan, but she said that she will book the scan appointment at our midwife appointment....so hopefully the wait won't be too long! Too excited to wait, can't wait to see the scan!

Anyway, sorry to ramble on....just wondered whether anyone else had to wait a while, or managed to get an appointment sooner?

xxx


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi ladies i still cant believe im writing on here IM PREGNANT!!! sorry i had to say it again....just found out today after 16mnths of trying...a march baby!! so excited my bithday is march the 13th...but ive had 2 premmies so who knows what will happen this time round? x


----------



## mummybeever

Hi ladies I got my :bfp: on Monday at 11dpo I have since tested up till today which is 14dpo and day AF is due and it has got darker :happydance: my est due date is 14th march. I have my first midwife appointment booked for the 1st of August. This will be my second child as I already have a son who is 2. Look forward to sharing this journey with you.


----------



## anna1986

congrats to all the new ladies x


----------



## Ocean breeze

Welcome & Congratulations everyone :)
Exciting times ahead!! My symptoms so far are: total exhaustion, inability to concentrate/focus, lack of motivation at work, headaches, crazily increased sense of smell & some slight cramps. I've also been very grumpy & tearful & in need of lots of hugs. I think I'm driving my husband insane already but he's being very good & putting up with me so far! :)


----------



## Ocean breeze

Sorry me again!! Just wondering for those of us who work, when are you planning on disclosing your pregnancy to your employer? I was thinking at the 12 week stage? Thanks xx


----------



## wanting2010

I'll probably tell after my first scan. My boss knows that I've been TTC because when I started doing injectables I told her that I would need days off on short notice for doctor's appointments. I don't think it will come as a huge surprise. Also, I am one of two day shift nurses who work through the week (and we have one who works straight weekends) and the other nurse is pregnant too and due in February, so I think my boss would appreciate plenty of notice in order to cover our maternity leaves at the same time LOL.


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi I'm really scared in cramping I don't remember doin this with my others? :(


----------



## anna1986

klaremumof3 said:


> Hi I'm really scared in cramping I don't remember doin this with my others? :(

Hey
Some cramping is normal hun but if it gets too painful or you start bleeding id def get checked out xxx


----------



## klaremumof3

anna1986 said:


> klaremumof3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm really scared in cramping I don't remember doin this with my others? :(
> 
> Hey
> Some cramping is normal hun but if it gets too painful or you start bleeding id def get checked out xxxClick to expand...

Thank u! u wait months to conceive then when u do u wait months for u to relax lol x


----------



## anna1986

klaremumof3 said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klaremumof3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm really scared in cramping I don't remember doin this with my others? :(
> 
> Hey
> Some cramping is normal hun but if it gets too painful or you start bleeding id def get checked out xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank u! u wait months to conceive then when u do u wait months for u to relax lol xClick to expand...

I know its so stressful isnt it! Kids cause you stress from the moment they get concieved and it dont get any less stressful as time goes on - theres always something to worry about!


----------



## hml81

Can I tentatively join you please?

I got my BFP on 1st July- 12 dpo. This is my first pregnancy and we were actually planning to TTC around Sept/Oct, so I came off my pill last month. We intended to be 'careful' but that didn't quite work out. I actually can't believe I am pregnant already without charting/ OPKs etc.... I had been reading up on it all and was fully prepared to monitor my cycle- I just thought I would have one cycle off the pill before I got started on it all!

We are absolutely thrilled to be expecting our first- I just CANNOT get my head around it though. I have tested twice every day since Sunday and that pink line is just getting darker!!! Don't know why I keep testing (heehee)... is anyone else the same?? 

PS. EDD 12th March


----------



## angela2011

Hello everyone I am new here . I am due March 6th. I got my BFP on Friday the 29th and had it confirmed at the health clinic Monday. We have been trying over a year since my last pregnancy ended in a stillbirth at 22 weeks. This was my first round of clomid so I am so excited it worked so fast. I have 3 boys ages 12,8and 5 and a girl who is 3. My last was a little boy as well so girls are very rare in my family. Nervous but keeping high hopes for this pregnancy. Good luck everyone


----------



## stacirene

I found out on a Saturday at around 4 weeks. I told my boss on the following Monday. I look up to him as a father figure since by dad is hardley around. I also felt the need to tell him since i'm a trainer at my job. It's a two week training class and i had to miss two days for appointments. 

There's really no right or wrong time to tell work. It all depends on the kind of job and what your work enviroment is like.


----------



## iprettii

hml81 said:


> Can I tentatively join you please?
> 
> I got my BFP on 1st July- 12 dpo. This is my first pregnancy and we were actually planning to TTC around Sept/Oct, so I came off my pill last month. We intended to be 'careful' but that didn't quite work out. I actually can't believe I am pregnant already without charting/ OPKs etc.... I had been reading up on it all and was fully prepared to monitor my cycle- I just thought I would have one cycle off the pill before I got started on it all!
> 
> We are absolutely thrilled to be expecting our first- I just CANNOT get my head around it though. I have tested twice every day since Sunday and that pink line is just getting darker!!! Don't know why I keep testing (heehee)... is anyone else the same??
> 
> PS. EDD 12th March

Awwwww congrats darling and welcome. I found out I was pregnant June 28th I have a 24 day cycle and the 28th was 1 day late for my menstrual. Anyway I've tested 3 times since then LOL. This is the only "reassurance" that we get so it's normal hun.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Ladies congrats on all the :bfp:s I'm so excited though i am nervous but trying not to stress too much... I dont have any symptoms at all really a little more emotional than normal but thats it... no sore bbs no MS nothing which of course worries me but im staying positive...

I know someone asked about there appointment being so far away, I had the same question so I called my DR and asked why they did schedule me sooner and they told me that the DR at that facility did see you before you were 8 weeks... seems ridiculous to me as i will be 8 weeks before they do any test or even prescribe prenatals (im taking over the counters at the moment) and thats the first appointment to just see the PA and take my history ect ect. I have no idea how far along before i see am actual Dr.. Im thinking about trying to find another one or do yall think im worrying to much this is my first pregnancy so i dont know whats normal or not?


Some one else also asked about when we think we should tell our work. Ive already told mine, more so because i was too excited to keep it a secret and the other is that i work in an acute psychiatric hospital and needed them to know so that if anything dangerous was to start happening they would understand why i wouldnt jump in with the rest of my co-workers. Do you think that was a bad idea... we are a pretty close nit work place and everybody ive told including administration is super excited... 

Well ladies i think that i have written enough for the moment, i really just want some friends i can lay all my worries to and have them reassure me that everything will be fine


lots of :hugs::hugs: and :dust::dust: to everyone


----------



## pinkslippers

Hi everyone :)
I'm 23 years old and I found out just this past Friday June 29th that I am pregnant. I am thinking my EDD is around March 1-7. This will be my first! I am so excited but extremely nervous! I took two tests from the dollar tree and both were positive right away. I confirmed it with the doctor and they called today with beta results and said I am 5-6 weeks. I already made my first appointment with an ob dr but they won't see me until August 1st. I don't think I can wait that long. I am going to try to get to a different dr sooner. How many weeks are you usually seen at? Don't have much symptoms yet other than occasionally feeling tired, yawing a lot, wanting to drink tons of water and sore bbs especially in the middle of the night! I'm new to this forum stuff so bare with me ;) Congrats to everyone here :)


----------



## pinkslippers

oh & I took another test earlier today because I am still feeling like it's surreal and hard to believe I'm pregnant! Weird to think just a few weeks ago I had no idea. Very exciting though. I'm looking forward to talking with all you other expecting mommies on here :D


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Hi Pink 
Congrats on your :bfp: I feel the same way about my doctors appointment. Its frustrating you want things to happen right away and they tell you, you have to wait... my dr wont see anyone until they are at least 8 weeks my appointment is on the 30th and i am counting the days


----------



## iprettii

congrats to you Hopeful4BFP!!! You might want to search around for another Doctors office because every office (at least here in the US) has different policies. 

For Example. I'm in Georgia, but I'm from NY. had I went to my DR in NY I would have gotten an ultra sound on the 1st visit and 3 more routine ultra sounds through out my pregnancy. But I found a DR in Georgia and this office only does ONE ultrasound at 20 weeks and IF they can't tell what sex the baby is you can come in another time and pay them 50 dollars to find out. That's it? I hated that I only had ONE ultra sound.

So this go round I called different DR's office and asked BEFORE I made the appointment, I asked what hospital's are they affiliated with because I have a preference and it's always important to know what hospital they're affiliated with then I asked how many ultra sounds do I get and if I'm comfortable with what was said, I will then make my appointment.


----------



## pinkslippers

Hi hopeful4bfp :)

Thank you! I know!!! I am trying to relax and take it day by day but it is so hard because it's a new feeling for me. I may try calling different doctors to see what they say and if I can get in sooner. How many weeks are you? You aren't feeling too many symptoms yet either?


----------



## iprettii

Oh and I don't really have any symptoms today. Then again my last pregnancy 2 yrs ago I didn't get sick with SEVER morning sickness until exactly 6 wks. But all now I'm a nervous wreck. I don't remember being this way the last time lol


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Im 4 weeks my LMP was on june 4th so thats how i calculated... 

I just want to feel pregnant and then maybe it will sink in right now i dont feel any different...

ive been tempted to go to the ER and say that i am having problems just to see if they will do an emergency US just to make sure everything is ok but as i work in a hospital i dont want to take away the dr time from someone who really needs it so im restaining myself.. thats horrible isnt it lol


----------



## iprettii

hopeful4bfp said:


> Im 4 weeks my LMP was on june 4th so thats how i calculated...
> 
> I just want to feel pregnant and then maybe it will sink in right now i dont feel any different...
> 
> ive been tempted to go to the ER and say that i am having problems just to see if they will do an emergency US just to make sure everything is ok but as i work in a hospital i dont want to take away the dr time from someone who really needs it so im restaining myself.. thats horrible isnt it lol

My LMP was also on the 4th, I have a 24 day cycle. Anyhow doing an emergency ultra sound at this time wouldn't be the best thing. Because it's still a bit too early, i'd wait another 2 wks. My last pregnancy I was feeling a sharp stabbing pain that lasted maybe 3 seconds on the lower left side and I went to the ER about the pain and I was 5wks 3 days and all they could see was the yolk sac and nothing else so they told me I'm having a threatened miscarriage.. So I didn't pay it any mind and look 8 months later I had a beautiful baby girl. So I suggest you try to wait atleast 2 wks before going to do an US so that you don't get yourself worried even more.


----------



## sharnw

Hi all!!!! xxxx
Im freshly preggy :)
faint bfp yesterday at 9 dpo 
and confirmed today with digi at 10 dpo


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Congrats on the bfp must have been a hard journey for 2 1/2 years....

I wish you lots of sticky bean dust for your little one..

Ipretii i have a 26 day cycle so our dates should be right there with each other...


----------



## mummyclo

Digi says Not pregnant so looks like I'll be leaving you girls shortly :cry:


----------



## anna1986

mummyclo said:


> Digi says Not pregnant so looks like I'll be leaving you girls shortly :cry:

Oh hun im so sorry xxx


----------



## anna1986

Hows everyone feeling today?
Im feeling major crampy this morning :( but dunno if the curry i had last night plus being constipated may be triggering this!


----------



## heaveneats

mummyclo said:


> Digi says Not pregnant so looks like I'll be leaving you girls shortly :cry:

i am so sorry hun :(


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: mummyclo, there are really no words to say....sorry doesn't suffice but I am so so so very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Doodlebug.

mummyclo said:


> Digi says Not pregnant so looks like I'll be leaving you girls shortly :cry:

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Doodlebug.

sharnw said:


> Hi all!!!! xxxx
> Im freshly preggy :)
> faint bfp yesterday at 9 dpo
> and confirmed today with digi at 10 dpo

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## klaremumof3

mummyclo said:


> Digi says Not pregnant so looks like I'll be leaving you girls shortly :cry:

:hugs: im sorry to hear that hun xx


----------



## Lou1234

jellybean mum said:


> Hi!
> This is also my first, due beginning of March. Very excited! :)
> 
> How long did it take you before your first antenatal appointments? I had to wait 2 weeks after finding out I was pregnant to get an appointment at the doctors (which i had yesterday), at the doctors i made an appointment to see the midwife, but the first appointment they had isn't for another 3 weeks. I will be about 9 weeks then and worries that it is a bit too late.......is it normal to wait so long?
> 
> i asked about booking a scan, but she said that she will book the scan appointment at our midwife appointment....so hopefully the wait won't be too long! Too excited to wait, can't wait to see the scan!
> 
> Anyway, sorry to ramble on....just wondered whether anyone else had to wait a while, or managed to get an appointment sooner?
> 
> xxx

Hi.

I'm in the UK and when I got my BFP I called my GP surgery. They had me in the next day to get the ball rolling. She checked my blood pressure, weighed me and gave me a folder for my notes and said the midwife would be in touch.

I got home yesterday (just over a week since I saw my GP) to find some appointment letters waiting for me.

I see the midwife at the end of July when I'll be about 9+4 and then a scan appointment when I'll be about 12+3.

I had a scan yesterday at the EPU due to pains I was getting towards my side but I got to see the sac and yolk in the right place. They didn't expect to see much more at this stage. I have a booked early scan which we have now moved to the 19th and I get that as I was receiving fertility treatment (even though this pregnany was natural between treatments!)

Congratulations by the way!


----------



## Lou1234

mummyclo said:


> Digi says Not pregnant so looks like I'll be leaving you girls shortly :cry:

Mummyclo - I'm really sorry to read this news. :hugs:


----------



## Meezer

Hi , congrats to all for their March babies. I found out last week I am pregnant, positive home and bloods :) we are super thrilled but I am so worried. I had a mc in Jan so just praying all is ok this time round. It will be our first baby.

I am in my 5 th week now and starting with symptoms some nausea and sore boobs. Lol also hilarious a girl at work asked me if I was wearing a new push up bra cause my "cleavage" looked so full. If only she knew!


----------



## Roembke88

Moms to be, I ate a whole jar of banana peppers last night. Lol


----------



## heaveneats

Roembke88 said:


> Moms to be, I ate a whole jar of banana peppers last night. Lol

holy cow my stomach lining would have been gone if i did that!


today my boobs are killing me, i cant walk without holding (i look prettty stupid doing so) and this cold seems to be getting worse, i cant stop coughing and my nose wont stop running


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Good morning ladies..

Mummyclo- i'm so sorry to here that:hugs:... maybe the digital wasnt sensitive enough ive heard a lot of women test positive with regular line test but negitive with digis... 

welcome to the new ladies and congrats to everyone on there :bfp:s 

as for me i think im finally getting a symptom:happydance:.. my bb are starting to feel sore and they look huge to me lol

also last night i tried to :sex: with oh and i just couldnt get into it.... i had been cramping all day and him being inside me only made it worse... we have always be extremely sexually active (which is probably why im here :winkwink:) should i just bear through it or should i expect him to just stop cold turkey until i feel better?


----------



## mummy3ds

I have been feeling sick most of the day today :( and :) I have lost my waistline too and curry ooooo curry tonight will be the 3rd night in a row I have eated it lol :) no wonder I have no waist!


----------



## anna1986

Congrats to all the new ladies that have joined us! 
Ive been feeling sick most the day and just have this uneasy feeling at the moment. Grrrrrr pregnancy makes me feel so paronoid something bad is going to happen! X


----------



## Feemee

im so sorry mummyclo :hugs: 

congrats to all the new ladies on there :bfp: 

im a nervous wreck too i still dont have any symptoms apart from bloating but i took another digi today and its gone upto 2-3weeks...


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi my symptoms today are still mild cramping and a full feeling like ive ate too much and my stomach is huge! maybe a good fart and it will go down either that or im having a baby elephant!! x


----------



## hopeful4bfp

klaremumof3 said:


> Hi my symptoms today are still mild cramping and a full feeling like ive ate too much and my stomach is huge! maybe a good fart and it will go down either that or im having a baby elephant!! x

Probably just a mixture of gas and bloating though if you are having an elephant than be prepared to be preggo for almost 2 years lol.... i cant wait til i start showing though as i am overweight i dont know if im going to look pg or just fat:nope:...


----------



## heaveneats

Ladies is it ok to get highlights? I'm sitting here now with foil in my har and I totally forgot! The color my hair dresser uses has a very mild smell, not near as bad as most I can't hardly smell it, plus I have a cold so my nose is blocked, is this ok?


----------



## Glitter.713

Hello! I posted this in the teen section but no one replyed! >.< So i guess i will join yall:). Im 17, im due in March! not sure what day yet but I am to find out this month!. This is my 1st of course lol. Im married to the most awsomest husband!. && i stay in texas:) TeamMarch<3


----------



## hopeful4bfp

welcome glitter congrats on the bfp


----------



## Nixilix

Congrats all :) I was a march 2011 mummy... Enjoy it, it goes too fast :)


----------



## Glitter.713

hopeful4bfp said:


> welcome glitter congrats on the bfp

thanks!


----------



## Rosie2806

Hi, just wanted to join as my first baby is due March 13th (according to a pregnancy calculator i just used online), but it is very very early days for me, I have only just missed my period however I tested positive 5 times (I know!! excessive!) before missing my period, I tested so early as I am a diabetic and my blood sugars were high and the sooner you find out the better. I have posted on a thread about diabetes but I also wanted to feel the general excitement of you ladies who will have 'normal' (awful word choice i know) pregnancies. It will be nice not to think about diabetes and just celebrate being pregnant on here.

I went to the docs about it today and she has referred me to a midwife and a daibetic specialist at a hospital. It all seems so early and so unreal, does anyone else feel that talking about it feels like you are tempting fate? but its so hard not to and to not feel excited yet nervous at the same time, ok nervous is a slight understatement! x


----------



## sharnw

:( I'v been constipated for over a week :( DH is fine going to the toilet....
I'l have to do some grocery shopping now and get me some fruit :)
Im a steak an rice person, guess i will have to eat more veges :)
And should I get the decafinated tea?? Because Im a dead set tea person...

xxxxx


----------



## VSubasic

Hi ladies can I join I am due on March 15, 2013...I got a positive on my FRER and get blood work to confirm tomorrow. This will be our first child for me and my husband and we are very excited.


----------



## anna1986

Welcome all the new ladies and congrats on your BFPs xx


----------



## Rosie2806

Thank you anna :D xx


----------



## bkay77

I still dont have any symptoms. Grr. I really want to "feel" pregnant. I guess I am a little tired, but that could be typical "i dont sleep well anyways" tiredness. I have my 6 week scan next week so I hope all is good. 

Welcome all the new March babies! :)


----------



## bkay77

mummyclo said:


> Digi says Not pregnant so looks like I'll be leaving you girls shortly :cry:

:hugs::cry::hugs:So sorry to hear this :cry:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Welcome new ladies congrats on your bfps 

Well im really frustrated... Im tired of my OHs exs... One is a girl he was with a couple years ago they were together for 3 years and she wanted a baby by him but never was able to get pregnant.. they have remained friends and i dont feel i have the right to ask he quit talking to her as im friends with some of my exs...
the problem im having is since she found out i am pregnant she has been making little snide comments like that we did this just to get at her or she texted my oh "are you excited about our baby your having with her" and it just gets to me... this is MY baby it has nothing to do with her and she needs to get over it...

The other one is his baby momma which is a totally different situation.. She expects him to pay all her bill plus send money and when he doesnt send her the money she want (he does wire her money im there when he does it) she lies to him telling him his daughter tried to commit suicide and that they are being evicted from there apartment and he needs to sent $1500 right away or she is having him arrested for not paying child support its totally crazy... well she just found out that im pregnant too so she had her "daughter" send me a facebook message (which i can tell it was her because it was in broken english and she is ESL her daughter was born in the usa) telling me how my OH abandoned her and how he is going to do it to me also and how he is just using me to get to the female members of my family and how she is going to get him arrested and take all his money so he wont have any to take care of my baby... He makes about 1200/mnth he doesnt have much money.... but i dont know what to do about it all, its just really frustrating me....


well I think ive rambled enough i just needed to vent a little i doubt yall wanted to hear all that but thanks anyway


----------



## starzz

hi everyone

I had joined the other March thread but saw this one too :)

We are expecting our first and are very excited but nervous too! I'm 30 and OH is 33.

No big symptoms yet. bbs are a bit sore, mostly at night. waking up in the middle of the night to go the washroom (though could be just because i'm drinking so much water) and a few dizzy spells; especially today.

congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## bkay77

starzz said:


> hi everyone
> 
> I had joined the other March thread but saw this one too :)
> 
> We are expecting our first and are very excited but nervous too! I'm 30 and OH is 33.
> 
> No big symptoms yet. bbs are a bit sore, mostly at night. waking up in the middle of the night to go the washroom (though could be just because i'm drinking so much water) and a few dizzy spells; especially today.
> 
> congrats to everyone!!!

I know!! There are like 5 March babies threads. Im not sure which one is the "big, main" one :) I ask myself, "Should I just post in all of them?" LOL

Congragts on your BFP!! I dont have many symptoms yet either. I hope they kick in soon


----------



## heaveneats

Heresa all my prego tests!! My digi is from today with the 3+ my one a week ago said 1-2
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120706-00606.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## sharnw

Is it normal to have light period pains?? Its very light but it feels like I normally do when af comes.... :(
Im only 3 weeks and 3 days


----------



## Mrs.Pinwheel

Hello everyone! Congrats to all of ya'll! My husband and I just found out today that we are pregnant and can't be more thrilled! After having thyroid issues and eventually having my thyroid taken out we were concerned it would leave us with a longer wait for what we have been wanting to happen for several years now. But the lines on that test today show other wise! Can't wait to chat with all you ladies :D hope ya'll have a great evening! :flower:


----------



## PrincessPsych

I had my pregnancy confirmed yesterday as my HCG levels are at 413.99.. I had a miscarriage back in October so I'm scared silly for this one! But my levels were only at 52 when I miscarried so I think this one is going to make it :) I'm extremly excited! I feel a little pressure on my stomach & I have terribly sore breasts, and I am staying really hungry lol. I think the pressure is just from where I'm so small and my uterus don't have room to grow without putting pressure. Either way it excites me :D Before I got pregnant I weighed 96 pounds and right now I'm at 101 which is the biggest I've ever been! I can go on Monday to have an ultrasound done if I chose too. Then I go back on the 19th to get an ultrasound and my obgyn says I'll get to hear the heart beat.. Now I haven't even missed a period I just got some signs that I was pregnant so I took a test and it came out positive! Period is due Sunday so everyone pray it stays away & I have a sticky bean in here!! Thanks in advance :D


----------



## Emmy6262

I am also due in March :happydance:we are pregnant with our first at around 5 weeks and absolutely thrilled. I have been having weird leg pain, mostly behind my knees and around my hips anyone else experience this?


----------



## sharnw

Emmy- Congrats! :)
I have weird feelings in between my thighs :huh: I am a bit nervous for that, Im 3 weeks and 3 days


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi I was Crampin quite bad last night and really hot they have calmed down now but still there! I'm scared I wiped a small amount if brown this morning no more since then I think I'm going to loose this one :( x


----------



## sharnw

klaremumof3- Praying for your LO to keep nice an strong in there xx


----------



## anna1986

klaremumof3 said:


> Hi I was Crampin quite bad last night and really hot they have calmed down now but still there! I'm scared I wiped a small amount if brown this morning no more since then I think I'm going to loose this one :( x

Oh hun - fingers crossed yoeur little bean stays put xxx


----------



## Ocean breeze

klaremumof3 said:


> Hi I was Crampin quite bad last night and really hot they have calmed down now but still there! I'm scared I wiped a small amount if brown this morning no more since then I think I'm going to loose this one :( x

I've heard this could be a perfectly normal symptom of implantation. Hopefully this is the case for you, fingers crossed for you love x


----------



## Ocean breeze

It's such a worrying time for everyone isn't it?! I can't believe what a rollercoaster it is. I think that term has been over-used in other contexts this is a real up/down journey & I feel like I'm being swung around as well! One minute I'm convinced that I'm pregnant, the next I'm convinced I'm not. One minute I feel dizzy/ tired, the next I'm worrying that I feel too 'normal'. I've been driving OH insane as like he says there's nothing we can do but wait. I think I'm struggling that it's so out of my control, it's something I've wanted for so long and we were able to really focus on trying at the right times, monitoring my body etc and now that it's happened it's all new and there's nothing I can do to be proactive with it. Not sure if that makes sense, it's just so difficult for me to just accept that what will be will be. And this is driving me a little crazy! I've turned into a panicky grump head :/


----------



## Doodlebug.

Ocean breeze said:


> It's such a worrying time for everyone isn't it?! I can't believe what a rollercoaster it is. I think that term has been over-used in other contexts this is a real up/down journey & I feel like I'm being swung around as well! One minute I'm convinced that I'm pregnant, the next I'm convinced I'm not. One minute I feel dizzy/ tired, the next I'm worrying that I feel too 'normal'. I've been driving OH insane as like he says there's nothing we can do but wait. I think I'm struggling that it's so out of my control, it's something I've wanted for so long and we were able to really focus on trying at the right times, monitoring my body etc and now that it's happened it's all new and there's nothing I can do to be proactive with it. Not sure if that makes sense, it's just so difficult for me to just accept that what will be will be. And this is driving me a little crazy! I've turned into a panicky grump head :/

I completely agree with everything you have said, your not on your own :hugs:


----------



## PrincessPsych

Hun your in the same boat as me. I've been having some pains, and I don't know its right or not. I had a miscarriage last October so I'm hoping this one sticks. I guess we'll see tomorrow. I should have my period then, but hopefully it stays away! lol.


----------



## Glitter.713

Hello ladiesss..i think i will be leaving yalls group :(. Let me say a little about my situation. So i missed calculated my period, I thought i was 6 days late when i was really nun! So I took 2 dollar preggo test, of course they came out negative. About 2 days later i took 2 early response Walmart brand and they were slightly positive so i took it as a yes! especially because i was gaining lots of weight!. Well yesterday again i took a digital test, Walgreen brand;came out not preggo! and today i got my period came...very light. Just don't understand why the early response came out positive!. I'm very debestated :/ I Had already told people. I guess i have to keep trying.


----------



## bkay77

Glitter.713 said:


> Hello ladiesss..i think i will be leaving yalls group :(. Let me say a little about my situation. So i missed calculated my period, I thought i was 6 days late when i was really nun! So I took 2 dollar preggo test, of course they came out negative. About 2 days later i took 2 early response Walmart brand and they were slightly positive so i took it as a yes! especially because i was gaining lots of weight!. Well yesterday again i took a digital test, Walgreen brand;came out not preggo! and today i got my period came...very light. Just don't understand why the early response came out positive!. I'm very debestated :/ I Had already told people. I guess i have to keep trying.

Aww Im soo sorry to read this. It may have been a chemical pregnancy. Keep trying and hope to see you back soon ((hugs))


----------



## Ocean breeze

Big hugs from me too, hope to see you back soon love x


----------



## Glitter.713

Thankyou!!! :,)


----------



## Rosie2806

Big Hugs Glitter :hugs: xx


----------



## sharnw

I think im going to step away from my tests now, I was going to the whole (keep testing until the test line is darker than the control line).... But I will throw the towel in and except that I finally have a little bean in there :)


----------



## sharnw

Glitter :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies :) I am just dipping my toes in right now. I am 4 days late but only have faint lines right now. I know I'm pg as along with on/off cramps, extreme wetness, nausea etc my nipples have also darkened. I'll be due around March 14th but won't add a ticker etc until I have nice lines. I think I may have just ov'd late :flower:


----------



## beckysprayer

I am excited to be able to join this thread! :thumbup: My estimated due date is March 9th :happydance:

Happy and healthy 9 months to my fellow future March Mommas!


----------



## heaveneats

Well laddiess I ate an entire bag of chips I need to stop this :( and I stared a preggo journal if you ladies wanna follow


----------



## sharnw

I just ate a whole meatball foot sub, no excuses now


----------



## sweetmere

I think I'm about to have a heart attack LOL I took an FRER at 11dpo with a 2 hour hold and the test line was about as dark as the control. Then today at 16dpo, I tested with an FRER with a 20 MINUTE HOLD and got this test: 

https://i50.tinypic.com/24lkj9y.jpg

I hope it's a strong, healthy little one but I'm worried about twins! I have only found 2-3 around 16-21dpo as dark as this or close...everything else is WAY lighter!!! I took soy this cycle and twins run in the family too. YIKES!!


----------



## sharnw

sweetmere wow! that is dark :D


----------



## sequeena

sweetmere said:


> I think I'm about to have a heart attack LOL I took an FRER at 11dpo with a 2 hour hold and the test line was about as dark as the control. Then today at 16dpo, I tested with an FRER with a 20 MINUTE HOLD and got this test:
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/24lkj9y.jpg
> 
> I hope it's a strong, healthy little one but I'm worried about twins! I have only found 2-3 around 16-21dpo as dark as this or close...everything else is WAY lighter!!! I took soy this cycle and twins run in the family too. YIKES!!

When I was pregnant with my son I had the same dark line at your gestation :) xx


----------



## sweetmere

Lol yes it is dark!! & that makes me feel so much better!! I hope this is a sticky one...I don't know what I'd do :( We tried for 8 months and I don't know how I conceived this month, honestly I don't. It was a miracle.


----------



## iprettii

congrats and good luck Sweetmere


----------



## bkay77

sharnw said:


> I just ate a whole meatball foot sub, no excuses now

I ate a footlong for dinner too. But mine was a roasted chicken covered with a ton of fatty Ranch dressing. YUM. But, hey, it had cucumbers and tomatoes on there too, those are veggies right? :winkwink:


----------



## Stelly

Sweetmere- that is super dark!!! and hey- we have close due dates :D


----------



## iprettii

getting those sharp pains again on my left side :(


----------



## sharnw

I cant stop touching my cervix every day :( ahhhhhh!!


----------



## heaveneats

sweetmere- that is dark! mind looks like that now at 5 weeks (well 6 now)

we've all been eating some great stuff i see!


----------



## anna1986

how is everyone today???
question for all you guys. when did you stop taking HPT and hpw many have you taken so far??? im tempted to buy another one today just so i can get all the numbers on the digital have had 1-2 2-3 and now want to see that 3+. although i dont know if i can warrent spending £10 on another test as already dont 6!!! havent tested since last weekend and just want confermation that i am still pregnant!


----------



## heaveneats

anna1986 said:


> how is everyone today???
> question for all you guys. when did you stop taking HPT and hpw many have you taken so far??? im tempted to buy another one today just so i can get all the numbers on the digital have had 1-2 2-3 and now want to see that 3+. although i dont know if i can warrent spending £10 on another test as already dont 6!!! havent tested since last weekend and just want confermation that i am still pregnant!

ive done 2 FRERs and 2 digi's my first was 1-2 my next was 3+, i dont think its worth the money thought just relax and save the money for a baby buy :)


----------



## Ocean breeze

Hi Anna, I'm in the same boat as you, I've seen both the 1-2 and 2-3. I plan to take another one during this next week as this is the only way I feel I can see progress at the moment. I'm also booking to see my GP this next week for my 1st medical appointment. I think that £10 is a small price for what will hopefully be a little peace of mind! Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

anna1986 said:


> how is everyone today???
> question for all you guys. when did you stop taking HPT and hpw many have you taken so far??? im tempted to buy another one today just so i can get all the numbers on the digital have had 1-2 2-3 and now want to see that 3+. although i dont know if i can warrent spending £10 on another test as already dont 6!!! havent tested since last weekend and just want confermation that i am still pregnant!

I have done three, all from the same pack though. I think part of my problem is my Dr doesn't see me, not even to confirm, when I asked about that they just said they tests they do at the Dr are the same ones I am doing at home, until 6 weeks and that appointment is just a nurse consult (although I think that they might do blood/urine?) My first Dr appointment is 8 weeks. I think once I get it "confirmed" (as if those really really dark lines I am getting and all the things my body is doing aren't evidence enough!) I will feel, at least, somewhat better.

Anyhow, I want to try to stop testing, I am afraid of getting that faulty test that shows a negative and it freaking me out needlessly. Since I am currently out of tests I am going to try to refrain from buying more and just trust my body. I am just so afraid of losing this one too and that dark pink positive helps reassure me!


----------



## sequeena

Ok I'm definitely moving over now :) I'm doing a digi tonight and then that's it!

So hello everyone, very excited (and terrified) to be back in first tri!


----------



## bkay77

I had a drawer full of those online wondfo cheapie HPT's. Thats the very first one I took at 10 DPO just for fun. Never expecting it to be positive. (now I kinda wish I had started testing earlier, to see what day would have been the first it could have picked it up) But when I saw that pink line, I ran out and bought a digital. Mine didnt have any numbers on it though. I wish I had known they made some that had that. But that popped up as "Pregnant". Then I started taking the rest of the Wondfo cheapies. I took them everyday (sometimes 2x a day)until I ran out. So.... I think a total of 16 tests Ive taken. 1 digital and 15 wondfo's. I still have one digital left. But I think Im gonna save it for "telling the families". It was fun to watch my line get darker and darker that first week or so on the wondfos. :)


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies! Joining in as it seems my EDD is 3/16/13. So excited!!!! This is my first BFP ever. Having AF like cramps yesterday and tonight, kept me up some of the night.

As for taking tests, since we did IVF I was and still am testing. So far 1 and 1/2 boxes of FRER, one digital and about 6 cheapies. I will probably stop testing after tomorrow's beta.


----------



## angela2011

I have taken 6 first response test, 4 walmart first signal test, a first response digital test, 4 clear blue digital test, 3 internet strip test but finally stopped testing Monday when I got a positive at the health clinic. My husband would kill me if I bought anymore test lol. Congrats on all the new BFP


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, can I join you?

I'm excited but terrified to be here. I got my BFP yesterday (which I'm thrilled about) but had a MC just 9 weeks ago. It feels more 'right' this time which I hope is a good sign but I think first tri will still be an anxious time for me. 

I already have a daughter who will be 2 around the time that this baby is due :cloud9:

H&H 9 months to you all xx


----------



## beckysprayer

sweetmere said:


> I think I'm about to have a heart attack LOL I took an FRER at 11dpo with a 2 hour hold and the test line was about as dark as the control. Then today at 16dpo, I tested with an FRER with a 20 MINUTE HOLD and got this test:
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/24lkj9y.jpg
> 
> I hope it's a strong, healthy little one but I'm worried about twins! I have only found 2-3 around 16-21dpo as dark as this or close...everything else is WAY lighter!!! I took soy this cycle and twins run in the family too. YIKES!!

:huh: My test was just as a dark at 16dpo, and it was that dark immediately (well before the control line was). I had no idea that meant a possibility of twins!!! 8-[8-[ This is my first BFP so I just thought that was normal. Twins run in my family too, but for some reason I never even considered the possibility of having twins.


----------



## hml81

Congrats to all the new ladies. It's been 1 week since my BFP and it still doesn't feel real. I have taken 8 cheapie tests but also tempted to go for the digi! It's crazy!! So far I have avoided the temptation but as I don't have any symptoms I just want to keep testing- haha!
I went out for dinner with friends last night and it was so difficult to avoid alcohol! When I get together with the girls we always get through a good few bottles of wine! I'm only 5 weeks 2 days so really don't want to tell anyone yet. I had to pretend I had spent the best part of the day vomiting after a dodgy meal the night before so really didn't feel like drinking alcohol. I had to order a really bland and boring meal too to make it look realistic! Don't know how I'll manage next time we get together- we are quite a sociable group and arrange meals/ drinks at least once a week. Has anyone got any good tips?!


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies can i chat here 2 my edd was feb 14th but is looking like 25th plus of feb but after 4 i know i'll go 2 weeks over as standard for me gonna be a march mommy i gotta wait for my 12 week scan to confirm my dates but had one friday and bean was 6 weeks 4 days ish not the 8 plus i thought how are you all happy healthy p months to you all:hugs:


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi ladies!!! can i join??? got my first faint faint line at 10 DPO and BFP at 11 DPO!!! last test i took was at 14 DPO FRER and my test line was the same as control!! Im due 3/13/13 so excited!! this is baby 3~ i added a pic of my progression 10 dpo- 12 i stopped testing 14 dpo !
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1341418828310.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## sweetmere

beckysprayer said:


> sweetmere said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm about to have a heart attack LOL I took an FRER at 11dpo with a 2 hour hold and the test line was about as dark as the control. Then today at 16dpo, I tested with an FRER with a 20 MINUTE HOLD and got this test:
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/24lkj9y.jpg
> 
> I hope it's a strong, healthy little one but I'm worried about twins! I have only found 2-3 around 16-21dpo as dark as this or close...everything else is WAY lighter!!! I took soy this cycle and twins run in the family too. YIKES!!
> 
> :huh: My test was just as a dark at 16dpo, and it was that dark immediately (well before the control line was). I had no idea that meant a possibility of twins!!! 8-[8-[ This is my first BFP so I just thought that was normal. Twins run in my family too, but for some reason I never even considered the possibility of having twins.Click to expand...

Oh no lol! The few I have seen that had lines about that dark didn't make
me feel a lot better because the control on mine is super light meaning there was hardly any dye left, the line was THAT strong. Haha well we should keep in touch just to see what happens, maybe we will both just have very healthy babies :)


----------



## iprettii

Hello to all the new March Mommies!!!! I wish you all a happy 8 months.

How is everyone feeling today??

I have sore breast and I feel a little nauseous but it's nothing major. Last night I got those sharp pains on my lower left side and I'm noticing that I'm getting a little more CM, to a point where I have to go to the bathroom just to make sure it's not blood.

I've also taken 3 pregnancy tests since I found out I was pregnant June 28th and I have 2 more left. I was going to take one yesterday but I decided I'm not going to drive myself crazy with these tests.


----------



## bkay77

Oh, wow, this nausea has really kicked in today. 

I dont think Ill throw up or anything....But wow.... :sick:I feel like poo


----------



## sequeena

I am nauseous first thing in the morning so need to find a way to combat that then randomly nauseous throughout the day. Not been sick yet. I am getting on/off cramps and so much cm/wetness down below it's ridiculous. I can FEEL it coming out.


----------



## klaremumof3

LVnMommy said:


> Hi ladies!!! can i join??? got my first faint faint line at 10 DPO and BFP at 11 DPO!!! last test i took was at 14 DPO FRER and my test line was the same as control!! Im due 3/13/13 so excited!! this is baby 3~ i added a pic of my progression 10 dpo- 12 i stopped testing 14 dpo !

Hi hun i was with u on the other forum before we got our bfp! congrats by the way! u are due on my birthday! im due on the 15th but not to sure when i actually ovulated as i got alot of positive opks! x


----------



## starlight2801

hml1 my top tips is to always take the car but you can always say you're doing a detox if you don't drive.

I would avoid saying you're on antibiotics at all costs - that's well known code for 'I'm pregnant' x


----------



## marieb

Hoping it's okay if I join, my EDD is March 15. 
I'm not feeling very pregnant at the moment but my test lines keep getting darker so I can only hope that's a good sign!


----------



## Tanja871

Hey ladies,

Maybe you can offer me some reassurance as I think I am going nuts...

So, I got my first BFP last Wednesday, 11 days ago. It was a First Response test on the day before AF was due. I went out and got a digi with indicator which showed 1-2 weeks. I was feeling a little nauseous, slightly sore boob (yes, just one), slight lower back pain and mild AF like cramping. Since then I have done about a zillion tests and the lines do seem to be getting darker. 

However, for the last week I have literally had no symptoms whatsoever :nope: So I took my second digi yesterday and it showed 2-3 weeks. Shouldn't this be 3+ by now, seeing as it was 10 days after the first one? According to my calculations I should be 5+3 weeks now...

I am really worried and this lack of symptoms is just driving me mad! I am seeing my GP on Wednesday but being in the UK they don't really do anything until you go to see the midwife and have the scan at 12 weeks. I am so scared of a missed mc....

Can anyone put my mind at rest? This is our first and I have been so desparate for this to work that I really can't relax into it now :cry:


----------



## sportysgirl

Hi I am also due in March - the 10th! Very excited! xx:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Tanja871 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Maybe you can offer me some reassurance as I think I am going nuts...
> 
> So, I got my first BFP last Wednesday, 11 days ago. It was a First Response test on the day before AF was due. I went out and got a digi with indicator which showed 1-2 weeks. I was feeling a little nauseous, slightly sore boob (yes, just one), slight lower back pain and mild AF like cramping. Since then I have done about a zillion tests and the lines do seem to be getting darker.
> 
> However, for the last week I have literally had no symptoms whatsoever :nope: So I took my second digi yesterday and it showed 2-3 weeks. Shouldn't this be 3+ by now, seeing as it was 10 days after the first one? According to my calculations I should be 5+3 weeks now...
> 
> I am really worried and this lack of symptoms is just driving me mad! I am seeing my GP on Wednesday but being in the UK they don't really do anything until you go to see the midwife and have the scan at 12 weeks. I am so scared of a missed mc....
> 
> Can anyone put my mind at rest? This is our first and I have been so desparate for this to work that I really can't relax into it now :cry:

Digis are wonderful and crap at the same time. They have a mind of their own. If you were 20 weeks pregnant you might only get a pregnant 1-2 on the test. I wouldn't worry about the symptoms either, I felt fine until 6 weeks last time.


----------



## Doodlebug.

Tanja871 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Maybe you can offer me some reassurance as I think I am going nuts...
> 
> So, I got my first BFP last Wednesday, 11 days ago. It was a First Response test on the day before AF was due. I went out and got a digi with indicator which showed 1-2 weeks. I was feeling a little nauseous, slightly sore boob (yes, just one), slight lower back pain and mild AF like cramping. Since then I have done about a zillion tests and the lines do seem to be getting darker.
> 
> However, for the last week I have literally had no symptoms whatsoever :nope: So I took my second digi yesterday and it showed 2-3 weeks. Shouldn't this be 3+ by now, seeing as it was 10 days after the first one? According to my calculations I should be 5+3 weeks now...
> 
> I am really worried and this lack of symptoms is just driving me mad! I am seeing my GP on Wednesday but being in the UK they don't really do anything until you go to see the midwife and have the scan at 12 weeks. I am so scared of a missed mc....
> 
> Can anyone put my mind at rest? This is our first and I have been so desparate for this to work that I really can't relax into it now :cry:

I know its easier said then done but try not to worry :hugs:
I got my bfp last sunday, the test said 2-3 weeks but when I went to the doctor and she worked our my dates she told me I was just over 5 weeks, so im not sure how accurate them tests are. 
Also I have not really had any "proper" symptoms, just been feeling a bit more tired than usual. 
Hope i've helped you a bit, think positive :hugs:


----------



## marieb

sweetmere said:


> I think I'm about to have a heart attack LOL I took an FRER at 11dpo with a 2 hour hold and the test line was about as dark as the control. Then today at 16dpo, I tested with an FRER with a 20 MINUTE HOLD and got this test:
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/24lkj9y.jpg
> 
> I hope it's a strong, healthy little one but I'm worried about twins! I have only found 2-3 around 16-21dpo as dark as this or close...everything else is WAY lighter!!! I took soy this cycle and twins run in the family too. YIKES!!

My tests have been ridiculously dark as well. I took a FRER at 14dpo and you can barely see the control line because the test line is so dark. 
This was mine at 11dpo:

I also got a 2-3 on a CB digi at 11dpo which really freaked me out.
 



Attached Files:







DSC06568.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Tanja871

Thanks ladies :)

Oh and, of course, huge congrats to everyone on their BFPs :) I wish you all a H+H 9 months!

I went out and got another digi (hey - it was on offer, lol) and am intending to use it Weds morning, before I've got my GP appointment. By then I guess it should def. be a 3+ as it will be exactly 2 weeks after my first 1-2 weeks result. 

We have only told a very few people and they all tell me I should be happy that I'm not feeling horrible with symptoms but I guess I'd rather suffer but feel that it's actually real. Not sure if that makes sense, lol...


----------



## Doodlebug.

Tanja871 said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Oh and, of course, huge congrats to everyone on their BFPs :) I wish you all a H+H 9 months!
> 
> I went out and got another digi (hey - it was on offer, lol) and am intending to use it Weds morning, before I've got my GP appointment. By then I guess it should def. be a 3+ as it will be exactly 2 weeks after my first 1-2 weeks result.
> 
> We have only told a very few people and they all tell me I should be happy that I'm not feeling horrible with symptoms but I guess* I'd rather suffer but feel that it's actually real. *Not sure if that makes sense, lol...

I know how you feel


----------



## Ocean breeze

Tanja871 said:


> We have only told a very few people and they all tell me I should be happy that I'm not feeling horrible with symptoms but I guess I'd rather suffer but feel that it's actually real. Not sure if that makes sense, lol...

I feel EXACTLY like that!! To me that makes 100% sense!!


----------



## heaveneats

hi to all the new ladies!!!!!! congrats to you all!


----------



## sweetmere

I'm 4w3d and I only get nauseous after I eat? No morning sickness yet...


----------



## LVnMommy

This is SO fun!! all of us will be bringing new life in march all over the world! YAY us!!! (lol sorry im on a happy high!!!! im THRILLED to be expecting!)

is anyone else on here concerned about losing the weight afterward!?? with my 1st it all came off plus 10, with my second 20 hung around leaving me now at 142! i did not breastfeed my 2 but i am Hell bent on breast feeding till at least 12 months with this one!! in your experience did breast feeding help weight loss!??)


----------



## iprettii

Well after this one I will be going to the GYM regularly because I gained 40lbs last pregnancy and only lost 20, I love my new weight on my legs but this belly has got to go once I give birth.


----------



## LVnMommy

my husband LOVES my curves after my second baby! have to say he is a "rear" man lol!! but i want to be the same as i am now!! about 140ish (im 5'4) im just new to the concept of breastfeeding! but as a new nurse i know its best!

anyone know of any good books on breastfeeding?


----------



## VSubasic

LVnMommy said:


> This is SO fun!! all of us will be bringing new life in march all over the world! YAY us!!! (lol sorry im on a happy high!!!! im THRILLED to be expecting!)
> 
> is anyone else on here concerned about losing the weight afterward!?? with my 1st it all came off plus 10, with my second 20 hung around leaving me now at 142! i did not breastfeed my 2 but i am Hell bent on breast feeding till at least 12 months with this one!! in your experience did breast feeding help weight loss!??)

Same here! I am pregnant with my first. I am 5'9 and 140 lbs....I really hope I can get back to my original weight after.


----------



## mummy3ds

Morning All
What a busy weekend you have all had it has taken me ages to catch up as I tend not to be online at the weekends :)
I am still completely shattered and have been suffering with nausea on and off at different times of the day.
I have taken 7 hpt the last one I took when I was 5 days late and the positive line was way darker than the control line and came up straight away (I wasnt aware this could mean twins!!!)
As for breast feeding, yes it can help you get back to your pre pg weight if you also eat a sensible balanced diet and it also has other help benefits too. xx


----------



## starlight2801

I put on about 3 stone with DD and managed to shed most of it but kept a stubborn 1/2 stone.

I've got a bit of that on my tum but most of its on my boobs, which increased a couple of cup sizes during my pregnancy and didn't shrink back down. 

I am really hoping to work hard and get back to my original size and shape after my next baby is born as I know I didn't try as hard as I could have before.

As for how I am I'm feeling pretty nauseous today (although haven't been sick as yet). I was lucky enough to skip MS with Maia but not sure as I'm going to get away with it again x


----------



## anna1986

hey all 
been feeling pretty crap all mornin with bellyache been to the docs who checked me over and apparently i have a urine infection :( now on antibiotics for it but if the pain persists he is going to refer me for a early scan to check alls ok.


----------



## trying2becalm

Hello

I am just 4 weeks today and it seem to have taken forever to get here!!
So excited to be here but VERY cautious too as we hope against hope that our little bean sticks and grows. 

So far some nausea, VERY sore boobs and dead on my feet by 9PM! Plus DH complaining that I am a radiator in bed :haha:

Love to join you ladies and share this amazing time :hugs:


----------



## iprettii

welcome hun.

I hope everyone has a great week...

Today I'm feeling a bit nauseous I'm going to take some Emetrol and go on with my day because the nausea has me feeling sluggish and with a 15 month old I don't have the time to feel this way lol.


----------



## AmyB1978

To sum up how I am feeling this morning: 

Exhausted, nauseated, wanting to nest, achy/growing boobs, erect/sensitive nipples, bloated as all get out... and trying to embrace every minute of it! 

We had a miscarriage with our first pregnancy at about 4 weeks... thankfully we've already past that point with this one and things just "seem" different this time. However, I am still terrified of losing my little monkey. I am trying to embrace feeling crappy. I told DH i don't care how sick I am as long as the baby and I are healthy at the end! 

I get worried, when I complain, that somehow it will make something bad happen to this pregnancy. I know that isn't true... but I do think it.


----------



## iprettii

awwwww Amy, just try to remain positive. It's so hard not to worry then when the baby is born you'll have tons more things to worry about (i'm dealing with that right now) I've also had a miscarriage YEARS ago, so even now with this pregnancy (after a successful one) I still find myself worrying. 

It's what we do. But just trust and believe that all will be well and I will add you and your lil one to my prayer list.


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all

Well this weekend the MS seems to have kicked in a bit.

I was feeling queasy on Friday afternoon and all the way home but thought I might have eaten something funny at lunchtime that my body didn't like. I had it yesterday for most of the afternoon and quite bad later on in the evening as well.

Part of me is wondering if it is nerves about something going wrong but the other part of me thinks that MS is here! I was feeling icky at my desk earlier but felt better after lunch. Think I need to make sure I have cereal bars etc to nibble on every 2 hours so I don't go for too long without eating.


----------



## mummy3ds

I have found if I consantly graze Im fine until the point that my body says you have eaten enough so now you can feel nauseous cause of that lol x


----------



## mummyclo

What a horrible month! I knew it was coming but I've started bleeding today :(
Good luck girls and H&H 9 months to you all
Xxx


----------



## flutterbaby

mummyclo said:


> What a horrible month! I knew it was coming but I've started bleeding today :(
> Good luck girls and H&H 9 months to you all
> Xxx

have you got yourself booked for a scan hope all is okay :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

mummyclo said:


> What a horrible month! I knew it was coming but I've started bleeding today :(
> Good luck girls and H&H 9 months to you all
> Xxx

Aw hun it still might be ok. I agree, get yourself booked in for a scan.

I hope everything does turn out to be ok and sending you :hugs: xx


----------



## Ocean breeze

Big hugs to you mummyclo xxx


----------



## Ocean breeze

I had my 1st doctors appointment today. I was surprised she didn't confirm the pregnancy at all. She was happy to take my word for it! She took my blood pressure, gave some healthy pregnancy advice & told me to book in with the midwife! So, i've got my 1st midwife appointment next Tuesday :) 
The GP did say that morning sickness can often rear it's head at 8 weeks so that put my mind at rest a bit about not having that yet. Although I do have a super sense of smell & no energy which again I think is to be expected at this stage. I've been eating for about 12 people! Since I've found out, I've had 5 tubs of dairylea :/ Might have to tell my boss later this week to explain all the appointments I'm due to go to. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, this place has become like a life-line to me! I'm forever re-freshing the page to read all your updates :D xx


----------



## rm1234

Im 20 and this is my first pregnancy, and its safe to say I'm so scared of EVERYTHING! ahaha!

From what i can work out I'm due March 8th :) 
But haven't got an appointment till august :(


----------



## Anababe

Hey im back for another March baby.. baby number 4, not been doctors yet but due around the 20th March :flower:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi ladies,

I am due March 7, and I am absolutely terrified that this little guy won't stick. I got pregnant after my first IVF, and if something happens now, going for a round 2 of IVF will be extremely complicated and might take a long time (long story...).

Trying to stay positive! Up to now, my only symptoms have been crazy fatigue, and somewhat sore breasts.


----------



## trying2becalm

Ocean breeze said:


> I had my 1st doctors appointment today. I was surprised she didn't confirm the pregnancy at all. She was happy to take my word for it! She took my blood pressure, gave some healthy pregnancy advice & told me to book in with the midwife! So, i've got my 1st midwife appointment next Tuesday :)
> The GP did say that morning sickness can often rear it's head at 8 weeks so that put my mind at rest a bit about not having that yet. Although I do have a super sense of smell & no energy which again I think is to be expected at this stage. I've been eating for about 12 people! Since I've found out, I've had 5 tubs of dairylea :/ Might have to tell my boss later this week to explain all the appointments I'm due to go to.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok, this place has become like a life-line to me! I'm forever re-freshing the page to read all your updates :D xx

Hello
Congrats!! I know what you mean. I was surprised the first time I went they did not confirm it. I also had to go back after 6 weeks as the do not refer to the hospital/midwife till then. Sadly that pregnancy miscarried. 
Here I am again almost a year later. I am making my 1st appointment for once I am already 6 weeks this time. 
I am from Devon (Exeter) but been living in London for 2 years now. On our way to North Devon for a wedding this weekend though. Looking forward to going home for the weekend. :happydance:


----------



## Ocean breeze

rm1234 said:


> Im 20 and this is my first pregnancy, and its safe to say I'm so scared of EVERYTHING! ahaha!
> 
> From what i can work out I'm due March 8th :)
> But haven't got an appointment till august :(

Welcome!! :) it doesn't get any easier with age! I'm 32 & am also so scared of everything!!! This is a good place to be though, everyone on here is so very friendly & helpful. My 1st is due March 6th xxx


----------



## Ocean breeze

trying2becalm said:


> Ocean breeze said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> Congrats!! I know what you mean. I was surprised the first time I went they did not confirm it. I also had to go back after 6 weeks as the do not refer to the hospital/midwife till then. Sadly that pregnancy miscarried.
> Here I am again almost a year later. I am making my 1st appointment for once I am already 6 weeks this time.
> I am from Devon (Exeter) but been living in London for 2 years now. On our way to North Devon for a wedding this weekend though. Looking forward to going home for the weekend. :happydance:
> 
> Hey :) Congrats to you too!! I was also holding off booking til after 6 wks but caved & rang them today & they had a space (I'm 6wks on weds so not far off but I couldn't even wait 2days longer!) It's so hard 'trying to be calm' isn't it?! I'm getting better each day as I'm learning that there's really nothing I can do & I can't speed up time or change any outcomes so I'm beginning to move into 'acceptance'. I also had a miscarriage, last year, & it was nice to be returning to the docs with some good news for a change!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend plans :) I LOVE Exeter, beautiful city, I'm from south Devon & so Exeter's my nearest city, not been for ages but hopefully have a good excuse for shopping soon :DClick to expand...


----------



## Ocean breeze

Curliegirlie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am due March 7, and I am absolutely terrified that this little guy won't stick. I got pregnant after my first IVF, and if something happens now, going for a round 2 of IVF will be extremely complicated and might take a long time (long story...).
> 
> Trying to stay positive! Up to now, my only symptoms have been crazy fatigue, and somewhat sore breasts.

Congratulations Curliegirlie!! :happydance:


----------



## bkay77

I am so nauseous and so tired I cant keep up with the housework anymore. Ugh... laundry is piling up all over the house. I feel bad for my two little ones, as I am not all that energetic. :( Hopefully I will feel better soon, or we will all be wearing trashbags for clothes LOL

My first scan is in 2.5 days!! I cant wait !!!


----------



## LVnMommy

UGHH im so impatient!!!!! I wont be able to get my 1st app. till mid august:(due to insurance issues) that seems so long!! i will be 10 -12 weeks by then


----------



## Ocean breeze

&#8220;Patience is bitter, but its fruit is sweet.&#8221; 
&#8213; Aristotle

This is what I keep trying to tell myself!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Good luck *bkay77*!

I know what you mean -my first scan will be tomorrow at 5 weeks and 5 days, and I can hardly wait until then!

*Ocean breeze* - wise words!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Anyone else super tired? That's my main symptom so far.


----------



## sharnw

I think I have been tired, I went to sleep yesterday afternoon and slept for 3 hours... DH said I was sleeping with my mouth open :blush:

Ladies, I found light pink in my cm this morning :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LVnMommy

dang you curlie lol!!!! that makes my impatientness soar lol is that a word??? well i just made it, well at least when i got at 10-12 weeks there will be a actaul looking baby to see :)


----------



## wantabump1

I am 5w3d...How is it possible that I weigh the same as I did last month but I look like I ate the entire contents of the kitchen?!?! I can't even stand to look at myself in the mirror....I know it is all bloat, since the baby is the size of an Appleseed. I'd be okay if it was a bump due to the baby, but this bloat is gross! 

Anyone else? Anyone know a way to undo the bloat? At this rate, I'm not going to be able to button my shorts next week! Uhhhhhh.....I feel fat and disgusting.:wacko:


----------



## FoxMommy

I'm also SO bloated (about 6 weeks now) and tmi but having bm so often/so gassy. I feel gross! I did not experience ths with dd.


----------



## wanting2010

I had my first u/s today and it was perfect! Baby is measuring 6+2 and we saw a perfect little fluttering heartbeat! So thrilled, and it's a huge relief! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## starlight2801

That's great news wanting2010 :hugs:

Yes ladies, first trimester bloat is a nightmare. When I was pregnant with DD I had to start wearing maternity jeans at 8 weeks because of it, although I looked fat rather than preggo :blush:

I'm feeling bloated again now and because my tummy muscles aren't what they used to be I think I already look 6 months :doh:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hi ladies! Congrats to you all! Mind if I join in? I am due the 13th with #2. :)


----------



## bkay77

*Sharnw *- Stay strong. Lots of people spot in the first trimester, it may be nothing :hugs:

*Wantabump1* - ME TOO!!!! I am totally bloated and gross. I could easily wear maternity pants right now. I dont remember blowing up like this with my other babies. Hopefully it subsides soon. yuck I hear its because its my third, something about my abs not having any strength to hold the bloat back
*
Wanting2010-* :happydance: CONGRATS!! That is such great news!!! I have my first ultrasound on Thursday, Im soo nervous! 

Welcome all the new March babies! :flower:


----------



## LVnMommy

TEll me about it!!! I could EASILY wear maternity clothes right now lol I look disgusting i look at leasst 4 months! maybe its cause this is my 4th pregnancy 3rd baby???? ehh I DONT LIKE IT LOL i didnt show the first time till 6 1/2 months 5 1/2 months with 2nd. My DH said um you know thats not baby! jk


----------



## em mama

anna1986 said:


> em mama said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> well i guess i belong to this club :) Found out I was pregnant saturday ( 2 tests that day and one on sunday). Have my doc appointment on tuesday, so waiting for confirmation. but sure looks like I'm preggers.
> 
> On the sunday i took the clear blue with the indicator - it read pregnant, 3+ weeks, which according to their chart the doc might date my pregnancy over 5 weeks. So we'll see what she says. All the pregnancy due date calcator date baby for mar 7 or 9. So i'm about 4-5 weeks :)
> 
> Symptoms: really tired & exhausted, bloated, some period like cramps, peeing A LOT, sensitive boobies, kinda gassy (blush):shy: and major mood swings. I'm crying over everything :cry:
> 
> its hard to wrap my head around it. when i saw the first test, i had no idea how to feel. I've wanted a baby for awhile, but we were holding off for the "right time". we had thought about trying last september, but I decided to back to school and my workplace was a little uncertain. But i never went back on birth control, so I had been off it for maybe a year. so even tho we knew there was a chance, it was not planned. this was a suprise.
> 
> well so not planned. which i feel bad about. because i didn't know ( i had no idea, altho thinking back the signs were obvious now) i was pregnant, so i wasn't taking care of myself and the little one. I guess i just feel guilt over it and hope that i didn;'t screw up.
> 
> I'm kinda scared just because i don't know what the future will hold. I'm scared because of all the sad losses that have happened to others and family and friends close to me. I only want the best for my baby. I could be just over sensitive right now cause of the hormones, but im just worried. and maybe thats why im sort of trying to not get attached, but i cant help it. I am excited too to know that I'll have this life grow within me.
> 
> Sorry for my long rant, i think i just have a bunch of different emotionbs running through me - fear, happiness, overwhelmed, excitement, plus all wrapped up in hormones.
> 
> thanks for putting up with me :)
> 
> 
> - 27 years old
> - first pregnancy
> - married 7 years (anniversary yesterday!
> 
> hi congrats on you BFP :)
> i think everything your feeling is completely normal hun. im terrified something is going to happen but have decided to think positive and what will be will be - stressing over the next 6/7 weeks wont stop anything happening so might as well enjoy being pregnant and if something happens it happens. the pregnancy doesnt seem real to me yet am hoping it will once i see my little bean on my scan on the 21st :)
> xClick to expand...


Thanks! I appreciate your support and understanding. It makes me feel normal for my reaction. I agree I'll just keep postive and go with the flow :) 
The 21st, thas exciting! True enough, once you can see your little bean, it'll become that much more realy. best of luck!


----------



## wantabump1

LVnMommy said:


> TEll me about it!!! I could EASILY wear maternity clothes right now lol I look disgusting i look at leasst 4 months! maybe its cause this is my 4th pregnancy 3rd baby???? ehh I DONT LIKE IT LOL i didnt show the first time till 6 1/2 months 5 1/2 months with 2nd. My DH said um you know thats not baby! jk

Haha, then what's my excuse? This is my first! Weak ab muscles? Argh


----------



## em mama

[QUOTE=bkay77;19404109]


em mama said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> well i guess i belong to this club :) Found out I was pregnant saturday ( 2 tests that day and one on sunday). Have my doc appointment on tuesday, so waiting for confirmation. but sure looks like I'm preggers.
> 
> On the sunday i took the clear blue with the indicator - it read pregnant, 3+ weeks, which according to their chart the doc might date my pregnancy over 5 weeks. So we'll see what she says. All the pregnancy due date calcator date baby for mar 7 or 9. So i'm about 4-5 weeks :)
> 
> Symptoms: really tired & exhausted, bloated, some period like cramps, peeing A LOT, sensitive boobies, kinda gassy (blush):shy: and major mood swings. I'm crying over everything :cry:
> 
> its hard to wrap my head around it. when i saw the first test, i had no idea how to feel. I've wanted a baby for awhile, but we were holding off for the "right time". we had thought about trying last september, but I decided to back to school and my workplace was a little uncertain. But i never went back on birth control, so I had been off it for maybe a year. so even tho we knew there was a chance, it was not planned. this was a suprise.
> 
> well so not planned. which i feel bad about. because i didn't know ( i had no idea, altho thinking back the signs were obvious now) i was pregnant, so i wasn't taking care of myself and the little one. I guess i just feel guilt over it and hope that i didn;'t screw up.
> 
> I'm kinda scared just because i don't know what the future will hold. I'm scared because of all the sad losses that have happened to others and family and friends close to me. I only want the best for my baby. I could be just over sensitive right now cause of the hormones, but im just worried. and maybe thats why im sort of trying to not get attached, but i cant help it. I am excited too to know that I'll have this life grow within me.
> 
> Sorry for my long rant, i think i just have a bunch of different emotionbs running through me - fear, happiness, overwhelmed, excitement, plus all wrapped up in hormones.
> 
> thanks for putting up with me :)
> 
> 
> - 27 years old
> - first pregnancy
> - married 7 years (anniversary yesterday!

Congrats on your BFP! And dont worry. My first 2 were not "planned" either. My first we were not preventing, but it had been a year. I wasnt expecting anything. With my second, i had only stopped nursing a few months prior, and only had one cycle in 4 months since weaning. That pregnancy was a HUGE shock. I had been at a wedding the week before (my mom had the baby for the weekend), and was drunk as a skunk. It was the first time I had been away from the baby longer than an hour, so we kinda went crazy. 6 days later I got my BFP.

With both of them, those weeks before I tested positive, I would drink wine and was not eating the best. Before my first I was still smoking cigarettes up until the minute I took that first test. They are both as healthy as can be now. You are still super early. As long as you are taking care of yourself now and taking your prenatal, I wouldnt worry about it. :) 

I understand about the not getting attached though. I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks 5 years ago due to low progesterone, I was heartbroken, so now I tend to not get too attached until the 2nd trimester. Im always scared like crazy with my pregnancies. We can all be here together, and help each other through :)[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your reply! It was actually really comforting to read and made feel comfortable. so true, that you don't always plan. thats crazy about your second, what were teh chance of that. I guess when all the stars are aligned...boom a baby! :baby: :) Thanks for showing me that I'm still in the ok place for taking care of myself. I started my prenatels and have been tryign to get better about food. Like you said soemtimes you just don't know. Thats great your little ones are healthy and good :)

You're right, we can all be here togther and help each other out. Thanks again for your support and best of luck to you too!


----------



## em mama

em mama said:


> [QUOTE=bkay77;19404109]
> 
> 
> em mama said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> well i guess i belong to this club :) Found out I was pregnant saturday ( 2 tests that day and one on sunday). Have my doc appointment on tuesday, so waiting for confirmation. but sure looks like I'm preggers.
> 
> On the sunday i took the clear blue with the indicator - it read pregnant, 3+ weeks, which according to their chart the doc might date my pregnancy over 5 weeks. So we'll see what she says. All the pregnancy due date calcator date baby for mar 7 or 9. So i'm about 4-5 weeks :)
> 
> Symptoms: really tired & exhausted, bloated, some period like cramps, peeing A LOT, sensitive boobies, kinda gassy (blush):shy: and major mood swings. I'm crying over everything :cry:
> 
> its hard to wrap my head around it. when i saw the first test, i had no idea how to feel. I've wanted a baby for awhile, but we were holding off for the "right time". we had thought about trying last september, but I decided to back to school and my workplace was a little uncertain. But i never went back on birth control, so I had been off it for maybe a year. so even tho we knew there was a chance, it was not planned. this was a suprise.
> 
> well so not planned. which i feel bad about. because i didn't know ( i had no idea, altho thinking back the signs were obvious now) i was pregnant, so i wasn't taking care of myself and the little one. I guess i just feel guilt over it and hope that i didn;'t screw up.
> 
> I'm kinda scared just because i don't know what the future will hold. I'm scared because of all the sad losses that have happened to others and family and friends close to me. I only want the best for my baby. I could be just over sensitive right now cause of the hormones, but im just worried. and maybe thats why im sort of trying to not get attached, but i cant help it. I am excited too to know that I'll have this life grow within me.
> 
> Sorry for my long rant, i think i just have a bunch of different emotionbs running through me - fear, happiness, overwhelmed, excitement, plus all wrapped up in hormones.
> 
> thanks for putting up with me :)
> 
> 
> - 27 years old
> - first pregnancy
> - married 7 years (anniversary yesterday!
> 
> Congrats on your BFP! And dont worry. My first 2 were not "planned" either. My first we were not preventing, but it had been a year. I wasnt expecting anything. With my second, i had only stopped nursing a few months prior, and only had one cycle in 4 months since weaning. That pregnancy was a HUGE shock. I had been at a wedding the week before (my mom had the baby for the weekend), and was drunk as a skunk. It was the first time I had been away from the baby longer than an hour, so we kinda went crazy. 6 days later I got my BFP.
> 
> With both of them, those weeks before I tested positive, I would drink wine and was not eating the best. Before my first I was still smoking cigarettes up until the minute I took that first test. They are both as healthy as can be now. You are still super early. As long as you are taking care of yourself now and taking your prenatal, I wouldnt worry about it. :)
> 
> I understand about the not getting attached though. I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks 5 years ago due to low progesterone, I was heartbroken, so now I tend to not get too attached until the 2nd trimester. Im always scared like crazy with my pregnancies. We can all be here together, and help each other through :)Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply! It was actually really comforting to read and made feel comfortable. so true, that you don't always plan. thats crazy about your second, what were teh chance of that. I guess when all the stars are aligned...boom a baby! :baby: :) Thanks for showing me that I'm still in the ok place for taking care of myself. I started my prenatels and have been tryign to get better about food. Like you said soemtimes you just don't know. Thats great your little ones are healthy and good :)

You're right, we can all be here togther and help each other out. Thanks again for your support and best of luck to you too![/QUOTE]


----------



## AmyB1978

wantabump1 said:


> LVnMommy said:
> 
> 
> TEll me about it!!! I could EASILY wear maternity clothes right now lol I look disgusting i look at leasst 4 months! maybe its cause this is my 4th pregnancy 3rd baby???? ehh I DONT LIKE IT LOL i didnt show the first time till 6 1/2 months 5 1/2 months with 2nd. My DH said um you know thats not baby! jk
> 
> Haha, then what's my excuse? This is my first! Weak ab muscles? ArghClick to expand...

I am right there with you! And my core muscles are far from strong so maybe that is it? I have no idea but I had never expected to be this bloated/big right away. I can still fit into my regular clothes, just not very comfortably, so DH and I went and got a few maternity pants over the weekend. The ladies in the shop were super helpful in helping me find something that HOPEFULLY will work the entire pregnancy. 

I have also gone up a cup size in bras... had to get a new one today. Was trying to put it off but the top edge of the bra was leaving red marks on my breast tissue (like where it lays across you gently NOT at the band or wire or anything!)

My DH says all these changes are barely noticeable but I think he might just be being nice! My Mom *she lives far away so hasn't seen me but talks to me on the phone* says that the Mommy notices the changes in her body far before anyone else does.

I can also relate to the bathroom/gas issues... although for me it seems to be alternating between diarrhea and constipation.

The things they don't tell you about pregnancy! :winkwink:


----------



## sharnw

I am loving the pear juice at the moment, helps me with the constipation thats for sure :)


----------



## iprettii

I had a rough day today, NO energy and nausea. But after I had some ginger tea I felt better.. By the way I HATEEEEE ANYTHING GINGER except for ginger ale lol.


----------



## jewelstar

Hi everyone!! Can I join?? I estimate that I'm due March 19th-- I'm not due for my first Ob appointment until Aug 11. Feeling fine so far! Just a little pulling/tugging/mild cramping.
This is baby #2 and pregnancy #2.


----------



## sharnw

*jewelstar* I'm also due on the 19th of March :)
this is my 1st, very nervous, from a 11 week missed-miscarriage nearly 3 years ago...
I am getting some light pulling, fluttering and on and off light cramps


----------



## iprettii

welcome ladies!


----------



## heaveneats

wanting2010 said:


> I had my first u/s today and it was perfect! Baby is measuring 6+2 and we saw a perfect little fluttering heartbeat! So thrilled, and it's a huge relief! :happydance::cloud9:

did you see it and hear it? i wasnt sure if you could hear it so early but i'd love to!


----------



## jewelstar

sharnw said:


> *jewelstar* I'm also due on the 19th of March :)
> this is my 1st, very nervous, from a 11 week missed-miscarriage nearly 3 years ago...
> I am getting some light pulling, fluttering and on and off light cramps

Yay!!! We can keep each other updated on our journey!! :thumbup:


----------



## SteffyRae

I'm due march 23 2013 and I have a beautiful baby boy named Pierce who was born may 29th 2011. I am very excited me and my husband just got married on the 21st of June and Have wanted to have a child but I am very nervous because I was just recently pregnant and had a miscarriage in may. So I'm praying he/she is a sticky bean!

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## ~chipper~

sharnw said:


> I think I have been tired, I went to sleep yesterday afternoon and slept for 3 hours... DH said I was sleeping with my mouth open :blush:
> 
> Ladies, I found light pink in my cm this morning :cry::cry::cry:

No worries...as long as it's not red or heavy flow, you are good. My first pregnancy I spotted most of the 1st half. my dr. had told me it's becuase of all the extra blood vessel going on down there that make your cervix a bit more sensitive. I found I had the spotting with like bowel movements or if I was more active than normal. :hugs:


----------



## ~chipper~

hi :hi:

Can I join? Looks like my EDD is March 20th! this is #2 on the way! I'm 31 and DH is 37.

Looking forward to chatting with all you ladies!

xx

ps. Anyone know why the tickers are different? I put in the same dates? wierd...


----------



## sharnw

~chipper~ said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> I think I have been tired, I went to sleep yesterday afternoon and slept for 3 hours... DH said I was sleeping with my mouth open :blush:
> 
> Ladies, I found light pink in my cm this morning :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> No worries...as long as it's not red or heavy flow, you are good. My first pregnancy I spotted most of the 1st half. my dr. had told me it's becuase of all the extra blood vessel going on down there that make your cervix a bit more sensitive. I found I had the spotting with like bowel movements or if I was more active than normal. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks chipper :)
Im 4 weeks today and have been getting dull af pains in my uterus and lower back ache. I keep thinking af is still on her way


----------



## trying2becalm

Ocean breeze said:


> rm1234 said:
> 
> 
> Im 20 and this is my first pregnancy, and its safe to say I'm so scared of EVERYTHING! ahaha!
> 
> From what i can work out I'm due March 8th :)
> But haven't got an appointment till august :(
> 
> Welcome!! :) it doesn't get any easier with age! I'm 32 & am also so scared of everything!!! This is a good place to be though, everyone on here is so very friendly & helpful. My 1st is due March 6th xxxClick to expand...

Agreed!! I am 35 and although we have been trying for over a year (and it's been a bit bumpy!) once you get the BFP you wanted it all changes! It's all quite scary but exciting too! At least we have each other here and we can share all our fears and concerns and there is always someone to help. :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Couldn't help myself.. 1 more test 1 more test lol.
Its a wee bit darker than the control line now :dance: 14 dpo
 



Attached Files:







197.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 6


----------



## anna1986

Hi all 
Hope were all well this morning?!
I've just been back to the docs regarding the tummy ache I keep getting he's pretty sure its a urine infection still as I'm not cramping or bleeding but has booked me in for a early scan tomorow morning at 840 so I will be 5w6d! So excited to see my little peanut :)


----------



## Anababe

Morning :flower:

I'm soo tired today and think I can feel the nausea starting.. this is the bit im def not looking forward to :nope:

Hope your all well today :thumbup:


----------



## starlight2801

Morning :flower:

I'm feeling pretty tired and nauseous today and generally a bit bleugh. In a strange way in enjoying it though as its a bit of reassurance that my little bean is ok in there.

I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow and I'm hoping I will be offered an early scan due to my recent MC. I have a feeling I won't be though, and if that's the case it's going to be a long 7 weeks waiting for a scan at 12 weeks.

I'm trying not to panic but it's soo hard not to keep running to the bathroom basically to knicker watch :blush: 

Any tips for staying calm ladies? Especially if you've had a MC before x


----------



## sam28

Hi all , can I join in please ? I'm 30 dh is 31 we have 3 children my youngest is nearly 1 an we are expecting number 4 beginning of march nit sure on dates as have a long cycle x


----------



## Anababe

Hi Sam28.. im expecting my 4th too my youngest is 15 months :)


----------



## LVnMommy

starlight2801 said:


> Morning :flower:
> 
> I'm feeling pretty tired and nauseous today and generally a bit bleugh. In a strange way in enjoying it though as its a bit of reassurance that my little bean is ok in there.
> 
> I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow and I'm hoping I will be offered an early scan due to my recent MC. I have a feeling I won't be though, and if that's the case it's going to be a long 7 weeks waiting for a scan at 12 weeks.
> 
> I'm trying not to panic but it's soo hard not to keep running to the bathroom basically to knicker watch :blush:
> 
> Any tips for staying calm ladies? Especially if you've had a MC before x



I feel the same way!!! every time i pee im examining to make sure no blood!!! I have no BD with DH since the night we found out because i bleed:(


----------



## starlight2801

I've been a bit crampy the past half an hour so I've rushed to the loo 3 times to check :-( 

I really wish I could find a way to calm down.

On a lighter note LVnMommy I've just noticed on your ticker that we have the same due date :) X


----------



## SteffyRae

starlight2801 said:


> Morning :flower:
> 
> I'm feeling pretty tired and nauseous today and generally a bit bleugh. In a strange way in enjoying it though as its a bit of reassurance that my little bean is ok in there.
> 
> I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow and I'm hoping I will be offered an early scan due to my recent MC. I have a feeling I won't be though, and if that's the case it's going to be a long 7 weeks waiting for a scan at 12 weeks.
> 
> I'm trying not to panic but it's soo hard not to keep running to the bathroom basically to knicker watch :blush:
> 
> Any tips for staying calm ladies? Especially if you've had a MC before x

I just had a MC in may so I'm freaking out right now.. So not sure about the staying calm part.. I just keep telling myself this is another chance and some aches and pains are normal. I've been counting days till second trimester and im "safe".


----------



## trying2becalm

LVnMommy said:


> starlight2801 said:
> 
> 
> Morning :flower:
> 
> I'm feeling pretty tired and nauseous today and generally a bit bleugh. In a strange way in enjoying it though as its a bit of reassurance that my little bean is ok in there.
> 
> I have my first doctors appointment tomorrow and I'm hoping I will be offered an early scan due to my recent MC. I have a feeling I won't be though, and if that's the case it's going to be a long 7 weeks waiting for a scan at 12 weeks.
> 
> I'm trying not to panic but it's soo hard not to keep running to the bathroom basically to knicker watch :blush:
> 
> Any tips for staying calm ladies? Especially if you've had a MC before x
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way!!! every time i pee im examining to make sure no blood!!! I have no BD with DH since the night we found out because i bleed:(Click to expand...




starlight2801 said:


> I've been a bit crampy the past half an hour so I've rushed to the loo 3 times to check :-(
> 
> I really wish I could find a way to calm down.
> 
> On a lighter note LVnMommy I've just noticed on your ticker that we have the same due date :) X

I am the same too!! And it is made worse and I am not exactly dry down there lately! :blush:

I am trying hard to relax and see what happens but I am quite scared as almost a year ago I was pregnant only to discover an MMC at the 12 week scan (blighted ovum). I made an appointment with the doctor today for when I am 6 weeks (my doctors will only refer to the hospital at 6 weeks) and I think I am going to ask for an early scan to find a heartbeat at least or I am going to stress myself out totally. :wacko:

The thing I keep telling myself is that lots of ladies have been through this and its all been fine! All full term babies start the same way - exactly where we are now. :flower:

I am still terrified though - oh, and exhausted, a bit nauseous and my boobs are killing me (esp in the morning).

:hugs:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Weclome to all the new ladies!

*Wanting2010* - Congrats on seeing the heartbeat! We had a scan today at 5 weeks 5 days, and also saw a heartbeat!

*LvnMommy *- Haha - sorry to increase your impatientness! The reason wanting and I have early scans is because we had stimulated cycles with gonal f. I got pregnant through IVF.


----------



## skeet9924

HI ladies!! Can I join? My EDD is March 13th!! 

Sharn..dont worry about light pink cm..bean is still implanting.. you may get spots for awhile...as long as its not a lot of is and clumps you are fine... also period type cramping is normal...scary !! but normal


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks ladies, at least we have each other for support :hugs:

I'm so sorry for all of you in the same situation and hope we all have a safe and speedy first tri :flower: xx


----------



## MissPiggy

hello, can i come and play?! i just found out im pregnant, due March 13/14th (waiting for midwife confirmation) I'm 22, my boy is 2, and this is Little Baby Sweep (dont ask) lol! xxx


----------



## skeet9924

starlight- I have absolutely no way of being calm!! I've had mc and ectopic. And every day i keep checking to see if I am bleeding. due to being high risk I have been pretty much put on bed rest ( which is not happening..I cant sit still!!) I'm just trying to keep my mind occupied and I keep continue to tell my self if it happens it happens. I get an early scan next tuesday to make sure bean is in the right spot! I'm terrified because I have never left a scan not bawling my eyes out... however I am trying to get it in my head that atleast if they find out early, then I wont have to have surgery


----------



## Lady_m

Hi everyone i just found out yesterday that im pregnant  due on the 16th march 

Xx


----------



## skeet9924

I just got my first beta.. At 4 weeks 5 days ( 13 dpo) I was at 259.. I will be getting anothe round done to make sure they go up as they should


----------



## mummy3ds

We have lots of new ladies, hello and welcome :)

I am sooooooo tired I think Im going to sneek upstairs for a little nap! Had to go shopping to get some trousers and tops today as I too am bloated and not fitting into my clothes, how is it we look so huge and we are carrying a pea? xx


----------



## Lady_m

Hi everyone i just found out yesterday that im pregnant  due on the 16th march 

Xx


----------



## starlight2801

skeet9924 said:


> starlight- I have absolutely no way of being calm!! I've had mc and ectopic. And every day i keep checking to see if I am bleeding. due to being high risk I have been pretty much put on bed rest ( which is not happening..I cant sit still!!) I'm just trying to keep my mind occupied and I keep continue to tell my self if it happens it happens. I get an early scan next tuesday to make sure bean is in the right spot! I'm terrified because I have never left a scan not bawling my eyes out... however I am trying to get it in my head that atleast if they find out early, then I wont have to have surgery

:hugs:

I hope that this time you come away from your scan full of joy because your little beans heart is beating away in the right place.

Ive noticed that you also have the same EDD as me hun :flower: x


----------



## MissPiggy

Im wavering between feeling sick as a dog and absolutely ravenous..but i dont want to eat ANything...haha!! fun huh?! with my first, i had none of this so new experience lol! Im also SHATTERED!! and feel HUGE! but agan with my first i proper bloated then shrunk lol! xxx


----------



## mummy3ds

MissPiggy that is exactly how I feel, right nap time zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MissPiggy

have a good nap, if i remotely shut my eyes i get poked in the eye by my wonderful two year old! :thumbup: lol! xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks starlight- we do have the same edd :) I do think mine will be pushed to the 18th though.. I know I ovulated later in my cycle.. Today is the official day my Af would be due


----------



## sportysgirl

mummy3ds said:


> We have lots of new ladies, hello and welcome :)
> 
> I am sooooooo tired I think Im going to sneek upstairs for a little nap! Had to go shopping to get some trousers and tops today as I too am bloated and not fitting into my clothes, how is it we look so huge and we are carrying a pea? xx

I am also tiered and just about to have a nap! Done hardly anything today too! 
xx


----------



## Kissel

Good morning!

I still don't have any MS or nausea, but the bloating and cramping are still here (I guess my little poppy seed is just saying hello). I have noticed over the past 2 days that I smell EVERYTHING and a little snippy with the hubs. I don't have any specific aversions yet, but I have a feeling that peanuts and peanut butter are going to be out of the house for a little while. The smell is just really gross to me right now. Poor husband LOVES peanut butter. And one of the only meats that I eat is chicken. My husband walked by with some raw chicken and I almost lost it!

Does anybody else have the smell thing going on?


----------



## Kissel

Oh! I forgot to add that I am actually sleeping a lot less now. I don't really feel like I need any naps (I don't do much during the day, though). It is a little bit hard to fall asleep because I think about :baby: about a billion times a day!


----------



## MissPiggy

o have the smell thng too....hunted out steak the other day lol!


----------



## Tanja871

Hi ladies,

Reading all your posts I am getting soooo jealous of all your symptoms, lol! I've still got nothing!! Well, I am a little bloated (at times), one fo my boobs is slightly sore (at times) and I kind of lost my appetite a little bit (yes, again at times) - nothing that is constant though so not sure if it's symptoms or just my head messing with me, :wacko: I have been having some light cramps too but no bleeding or anything like that so trying to stay positive. It's hard though as I still can't believe that it's real, especially as I'm not having any symptoms (despite taking about a gazillion positive tests! Lol!!)!

I did cave and took my last digi test this morning and it showed 3+ weeks so I guess my hormone levels are going up which I take as a good sign :thumbup:

Got my first "official" GP appointment tomorrow - not sure what to expect but excited to get the ball rolling.


----------



## MissPiggy

Hey Tanja, i had not one symptom when i was preg wth my boy..didnt believe i was pregnant lol xxx


----------



## bkay77

I'M A PEA, I'M A PEA, I'M A PEA!!! :yipee:

Symptoms today at 6weeks: Migraine, Nausea, Fatigue, Migraine, Migraine, Nausea, Migraine....


----------



## LVnMommy

my symptoms!- MS OH YES ! HUGE SORE boobies YES smelling EVERYTHING YES food aversion YES peeing alot YES . YIKES


----------



## LVnMommy

I have an appointment august 2nd for my 1st OB :( SOUNDS SO FARRRR ! god please give me strength wait patiently


----------



## ~chipper~

Yay for being a PEA! LOL :happydance:

I called and made an appt with my OB's office. They won't see me until 10 weeks! :wacko: Appt isn't until Aug 23rd :coffee: What a bummer!


----------



## Ocean breeze

Wow lots of new ladies, welcome!! & lots of positivity going on today!! :) great to read everyone's updates!! Nothing new from me but looking forward to reaching 6wks tomorrow!! (Hoping for a few more symptoms too!!)


----------



## dannon

Tanja871 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Reading all your posts I am getting soooo jealous of all your symptoms, lol! I've still got nothing!! Well, I am a little bloated (at times), one fo my boobs is slightly sore (at times) and I kind of lost my appetite a little bit (yes, again at times) - nothing that is constant though so not sure if it's symptoms or just my head messing with me, :wacko: I have been having some light cramps too but no bleeding or anything like that so trying to stay positive. It's hard though as I still can't believe that it's real, especially as I'm not having any symptoms (despite taking about a gazillion positive tests! Lol!!)!
> 
> I did cave and took my last digi test this morning and it showed 3+ weeks so I guess my hormone levels are going up which I take as a good sign :thumbup:
> 
> Got my first "official" GP appointment tomorrow - not sure what to expect but excited to get the ball rolling.

Hi Tanja871,

I got a BFP over the weekend. So I believe I am at 4 weeks. And I don't have many symptoms either. I had more symptoms last week than this week.. ;).. I don't have nausea anymore.. all I have is mild lower back pain and mild cramps.. both at times.. sometimes its hard to believe I am preg..:shrug:

I have the first appt in 2 weeks (at 6 weeks).. let's see how it goes.. How did your appt go?


----------



## anna1986

So scared for my 1st ultrasound tomoro :-(


----------



## Ocean breeze

anna1986 said:


> So scared for my 1st ultrasound tomoro :-(

Good luck!! Come back & let us know how it goes :) Fingers crossed for you Anna x


----------



## FoxMommy

Hi everyone, I posted a long time ago in here. Due march 10 th with baby 2. Today however I am trying desperately to ignore my headache, backache, nausea and spoil my daughter bc it is her first birthday. I can't believe she is already one! So much happiness and love.


----------



## iprettii

welcome to all the new ladies and also congrats too you all.

Yesterday and today I've felt completely miserable. Nausea dammit. Luckily I haven't thrown up yet. Ginger tea seems to help a bit though. But trust me when I say I rather the nausea VS my sever morning sickness from my last pregnancy.

my initial appointment is in 6 days!!!! No scan though :( 
also today I wanted to make a turkey and cheese sandwich, I took the bread out, looked at it and said NEVERMIND.. I'm sooooooooooo hungry but my appetite is gone.


----------



## anna1986

Urgh sickness has just hit me - feel awful trying to keep down the 2 mouthfuls of tea i managed to eat!


----------



## Ocean breeze

I've been eating everything in sight!! In fact i've hardly stopped eating all day :/


----------



## dannon

anna1986 said:


> So scared for my 1st ultrasound tomoro :-(

Good luck..! Let us know how it goes..!


----------



## paula181

Hi ladies

Can I join you all? I am due around the 9th March give or take a few days :dance:

At what stage did you get 3+ on a digi, I am trying to work out my dates

xx


----------



## MissPiggy

ahh theres so many of us due around the same time!! lovely xxx


----------



## Ocean breeze

paula181 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join you all? I am due around the 9th March give or take a few days :dance:
> 
> At what stage did you get 3+ on a digi, I am trying to work out my dates
> 
> xx

I got my 3+ on Sunday (5wk 4 days) by my last period dates I'm 6weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## Kinoley

Hi all
My name is Louise and I am going to be 31 on friday. I just got the best b-day present ever. An e-reader. Only joking a :bfp: well 5 of them to be precise! I had my bloods taken this morning. I should be due around 20th March. Im joining you to try and help my brain believe that it is really happening.
I'm looking forward to getting to know you all over the next 9 months :hugs:


----------



## 3011busyyear

Hi ladies, just got my bfp this morning with my second (already got a little girl aged 17months). Feeling all kinds of emotions.
Grinned from ear to ear when I saw the test. Feeling excited but a bit nervous.

Pregnancy was ok just the usual heartburn, up all night going to the toilet and a few leg cramps but worked out I wasn't drinking enough water.
Labour started the day before my due date. Went downhill from there. Labour started at night and with every contraction I had to stand up, after being awake all day and standing up all night I was knackered. Had planned a home birth but the hospital didn't have the staff to send out and I was in no position to argue. Skip forward and 27 hours after labour started LO was born by emcs, I only ever got to 3-4 cm.:dohh:
Not sure which way to go, try for calm water home birth again, or the other extreme of a planned c section. :shrug:

Also I will be calling to midwife tomorrow,I can't remember what appointments I get. When is the booking in appointment- the first time I go or another time???? God I hope it's I different mitie to the one I got in labour, she won't remember me but I'll still be sooooo embarrassed after last time! :dohh:


----------



## paula181

Ocean breeze said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join you all? I am due around the 9th March give or take a few days :dance:
> 
> At what stage did you get 3+ on a digi, I am trying to work out my dates
> 
> xx
> 
> I got my 3+ on Sunday (5wk 4 days) by my last period dates I'm 6weeks tomorrow :)Click to expand...

Ahh so I am right then with my dates as I got my 3+ yesterday :dance:

xx


----------



## sam28

Good luck tomorrow Anna
Ananbabe gla I'm not the o ly one crazy enough to want 4! Wht are your age gaps? X


----------



## trying2becalm

Just had to check again :thumbup:

So I now have a "1-2" and a "2-3" so this time next week I will have "3+"!! Hurrah!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9:


----------



## trying2becalm

3011busyyear said:


> Hi ladies, just got my bfp this morning with my second (already got a little girl aged 17months). Feeling all kinds of emotions.
> Grinned from ear to ear when I saw the test. Feeling excited but a bit nervous.
> 
> Pregnancy was ok just the usual heartburn, up all night going to the toilet and a few leg cramps but worked out I wasn't drinking enough water.
> Labour started the day before my due date. Went downhill from there. Labour started at night and with every contraction I had to stand up, after being awake all day and standing up all night I was knackered. Had planned a home birth but the hospital didn't have the staff to send out and I was in no position to argue. Skip forward and 27 hours after labour started LO was born by emcs, I only ever got to 3-4 cm.:dohh:
> Not sure which way to go, try for calm water home birth again, or the other extreme of a planned c section. :shrug:
> 
> Also I will be calling to midwife tomorrow,I can't remember what appointments I get. When is the booking in appointment- the first time I go or another time???? God I hope it's I different mitie to the one I got in labour, she won't remember me but I'll still be sooooo embarrassed after last time! :dohh:

Yeay congratulations!! 

There is no reason why this time should be the same - that's what I keep telling myself anyway. 

I am sure she will tell you that there is no reason to be embarrassed if you saw the same person again - she probably has lots of stories and seen it all!! :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## trying2becalm

Kinoley said:


> Hi all
> My name is Louise and I am going to be 31 on friday. I just got the best b-day present ever. An e-reader. Only joking a :bfp: well 5 of them to be precise! I had my bloods taken this morning. I should be due around 20th March. Im joining you to try and help my brain believe that it is really happening.
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you all over the next 9 months :hugs:

Congratulations!! 

You made me giggle :haha:

Happy Birthday for Friday!!

I should be due around 18th March and as turn 36 on the 24th March I should get a pretty fab birthday present too!! :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Hi all :hi: 
Its morning in Australia and I woke up with no af pains :happydance:
15 dpo today and AF was due yesterday :haha: 
My doctor said I can get my blood tested at any time... So I am contemplating on whether to go this week or wait until next week when I'm 5 weeks???....


----------



## Doodlebug.

paula181 said:


> Ocean breeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join you all? I am due around the 9th March give or take a few days :dance:
> 
> At what stage did you get 3+ on a digi, I am trying to work out my dates
> 
> xx
> 
> I got my 3+ on Sunday (5wk 4 days) by my last period dates I'm 6weeks tomorrow :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh so I am right then with my dates as I got my 3+ yesterday :dance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

ooh...where did you get the due in march blinkie?? I want!!! :haha:


----------



## paula181

Doodlebug. said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean breeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join you all? I am due around the 9th March give or take a few days :dance:
> 
> At what stage did you get 3+ on a digi, I am trying to work out my dates
> 
> xx
> 
> I got my 3+ on Sunday (5wk 4 days) by my last period dates I'm 6weeks tomorrow :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh so I am right then with my dates as I got my 3+ yesterday :dance:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> ooh...where did you get the due in march blinkie?? I want!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k461/allysonmarie1222/_0_3_due-in-march.gif[/IMG ] i think this one is the pink one :wacko: haha
[IMG]https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k461/allysonmarie1222/_2_7_due-in-march.gif[/IMG ]


----------



## Kinoley

trying2becalm said:


> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> My name is Louise and I am going to be 31 on friday. I just got the best b-day present ever. An e-reader. Only joking a :bfp: well 5 of them to be precise! I had my bloods taken this morning. I should be due around 20th March. Im joining you to try and help my brain believe that it is really happening.
> I'm looking forward to getting to know you all over the next 9 months :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> You made me giggle :haha:
> 
> Happy Birthday for Friday!!
> 
> I should be due around 18th March and as turn 36 on the 24th March I should get a pretty fab birthday present too!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you, Congratulations to you too! :hugs:
I was afraid to use those digi tests in case that big 'NOT PREGNANT' popped up. Wouldn't be able for it!
Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## angela2011

hello everyone. I am due March 6th went to the doctor today and had regular first visit with the papsmear and all. Also got a appointment on Thursday for my first ultrasound. Excited just praying all will show up and I can see my baby's heartbeat. I will be 6 weeks and 1 day then.


----------



## heaveneats

angela2011 said:


> hello everyone. I am due March 6th went to the doctor today and had regular first visit with the papsmear and all. Also got a appointment on Thursday for my first ultrasound. Excited just praying all will show up and I can see my baby's heartbeat. I will be 6 weeks and 1 day then.

i have my scan tommorw i'll be 6w 1 d :) i will show you the scan pic if all goes well!


----------



## sharnw

GL on ultrasounds :D :happydance:

I chose to go at 7 weeks as I am too scared to just see the sac and egg yolk yet.... My doc told me to go at 5weeks-6weeks.. But i will be more relaxed at 7 weeks when its a little bean :)
I had a mmc measuring at 5weeks 5 days, a couple years ago... Due to no prenatal care and I was drinking alcohol and smoking cigarettes :(


----------



## angela2011

best of luck heaveneats I will be exactly 6 weeks 1 day on Thursday when I have my scan. Keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck with the scan tomorrow!! I have my scan on tuesday...which sucks cause if I go by my ov I'll only be 5 weeks...wont see anything. Atleast they will make sure its in the right spot


----------



## LadiiGinger

Mind if I join? =) I got my :bfp: after one round of clomid on July 1st and got two blood test done to confirm my pregnancy! I am due March 14th. H&H pregnancies ladies!


----------



## iprettii

awwww i'm so jealous of all of you that have scan dates.. I really feel that it's my location in the US (Georgia) which is why I can't find a doctors office that does early scans (for a non high risk pregnancy) My doctor in NY would give me a scan the moment you come in saying you're pregnant.

My first appointment is monday (6wks) and I believe the nurse on the phone told me they do ultra sounds between 10 and 14 wks. :(


----------



## iprettii

Welcome LadiiGinger, congrats.


----------



## sharnw

I dont know if its my smelling senses getting sensitive, but I can really smell toilet paper gross! the frequent urination is definitely here. Scrubbing my hands with soapy water and the smell IS STILL THERE :sick:


----------



## AmyB1978

I am 6 weeks!!! Now instead of being "johnny Appleseed" the baby will be our "little sweet pea" and always "our little monkey."

I love making it to each little milestone! 

On a side note, my nipple (only one of them) itches like crazy! Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## anna1986

Welcome all the new ladies!
Well my morning sickness has shown up - i feel soooooo sick to the point i cant even stomach a drink :-( am pleased to have a symptom finally though apart from being hungry all the time.
1st ultrasound in just under 2 hrs eeeeekkkkk im so nervous. Will update you all when i get home x


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna,

Good luck with your ultrasound! Make sure you let us know how things go for you!


----------



## hml81

Yes! I have itchy nipples too! I'm 5wks+5 and that is the only symptom I've had so far. Used a digital test 3 days ago and got 'pregnant 3+' so I'm pretty sure my dates are right. Must admit I'm slightly anxious when I read all the symptoms others are experiencing...


----------



## mummy3ds

Morning All
I too am jealous of these scans but I know in the UK that as a rule they wait until 12 weeks for the 1st scan.
I have made an app with the dc this morning (by orders of DH) as I have a sharp pain in my right side :( 
How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## Doodlebug.

my boobs are really sore :( i cant even bear to touch them :(


----------



## sportysgirl

mummy3ds said:


> Morning All
> I too am jealous of these scans but I know in the UK that as a rule they wait until 12 weeks for the 1st scan.
> I have made an app with the dc this morning (by orders of DH) as I have a sharp pain in my right side :(
> How is everyone else doing? x

Know what you mean, would be nice to have a scan earlier but having to wait to 12 weeks too! Hope all ok at the docs. xx


----------



## starzz

good morning ladies!

i think maybe the ms is starting to kick in. havent actually been sick but am getting waves of nauseau throughout the day and dizzy spells too

i dont have my first OB appointment until first week of august (10.5 weeks) and expect i will have my first scan shortly after....the next 4 weeks are going to be long!

good luck to all of you with scans coming up!


----------



## mummyfin

Finally pregnant with number 2, due in March! :happydance::happydance:

x x x


----------



## MissPiggy

would lke to laugh at my view this morning...lol
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-11 09.44.06.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mummy3ds

Back from the dc, its either growing pains or a grumbling appendix (unlikely) so I have been told to rest :)
TBH Im so shattered I have no choice but to rest! I have just spoken to my mum who has told me to go and have a nap and stop worrying about the list of things I need to have packed by next Friday........they are taking our suitcases for our holiday when they go which is 2 weeks before we actually go lol x


----------



## Anababe

sam28 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Anna
> Ananbabe gla I'm not the o ly one crazy enough to want 4! Wht are your age gaps? X

Well ive got a 4, 2 and 1 year old. My boys are 5 an 3 in October so 2 years and a week between them, there 17 months between my 2 year old and my daughter (she's 16 months, 2 in March). This baby is due in march so there will be 2 years between this and my daughter.

How are yours, what are your age gaps?


----------



## inuka

Hi, ledies,

Me not but my sister is waiting for march 2013 - a nice princess :)


----------



## anna1986

Hi all 
Back from my scan didn't see a lot as I'm still very early but saw the sack and a yolk sack. Was kinda hoping to see baby but apparently I'm too early yet! Got another scan in 2 weeks time to check alls progressing ok! At least the pregnancy isn't ectopic :)


----------



## bkay77

So exciting to hear everyone's scans results! I have my first ultrasound tomorrow and I am sooo nervous. Ill be 6w2d, so I should be able to hear a heartbeat. FX

I have the worst headaches. It almost dizzying how bad they are. I can handle the nausea,but these headaches are really taking a toll on me :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna,

Glad your scan went well!


----------



## Tanja871

Hey ladies,

Does anyone have pain in their groin? It's only on the left side and mainly when I walk, not so much when I rest. It's not horrendous but quite annoying and uncomfortable.... I am going to see my GP for my first "official" appointment in a few hours but was wondering if anyone else has this. I'm a bit worried about it...

I should be 6 weeks tomorrow and, so far, apart from some cramping and bloating still no symptoms. I have lost my appetite a little and I guess one of my boobs is a bit sore if I press on it (which I keep doing to double-check, lol) but other than that, nothing. Really hope I get some symptoms soon, just to make it feel real :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi *Tanja*, no, I have not experienced this... Good thing you have an appointment coming up!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi ladies,

I am quite worried - last night, OH used some paint thinner in the basement as we're fixing up our house to sell it. We opened all the windows and doors, and I left the house for a couple of hours. When I came back, I couldn't smell it on the main floor, but it still smelled in the basement.

Before bed, we had to close all the windows and doors since we live on the ground floor downtown and didn't want someone walking into our house.

I couldn't smell it in the bedroom, but this morning I woke to a headache and my throat feels a bit sore - I'm pretty worried...


----------



## Ocean breeze

anna1986 said:


> Hi all
> Back from my scan didn't see a lot as I'm still very early but saw the sack and a yolk sack. Was kinda hoping to see baby but apparently I'm too early yet! Got another scan in 2 weeks time to check alls progressing ok! At least the pregnancy isn't ectopic :)

Glad it went well!! Must be an incredible relief to see everything in the right place!! :D I've got at least 4-6 weeks until my 1st scan, feels like forever!!! Especially as today I'm at a work training session which is all about babies!! I feel a bit tormented :/ xx


----------



## heaveneats

I got my scan they can see the sac and yolk sac so I'm very early at 5 1/2 to 6 weeks, soo right now all we saw was a blob!


----------



## paula181

Aww I am glad all your scans went well :hugs: I am looking forward to having mine :wohoo: I had my last one with my daughter when I was 6+4 so hopefully I will get the same this time and see my little munchkin :dance:

xx


----------



## Lucky8784

Hi everyone! I would love to join in with everyone!! :flower:
My name is Angie, and I am a mommy to 2 wonderful big boys, 3 1/2yr and 1 1/2 yrs! My edd is March 15th(by my calculations!), and I couldn't be more excited! :happydance:
I look forward to following everyone and getting some great tips, and giving some myself ! Here's to our journey!! Yay:hugs:


----------



## MissPiggy

Lucky8784 said:


> Hi everyone! I would love to join in with everyone!! :flower:
> My name is Angie, and I am a mommy to 2 wonderful big boys, 3 1/2yr and 1 1/2 yrs! My edd is March 15th(by my calculations!), and I couldn't be more excited! :happydance:
> I look forward to following everyone and getting some great tips, and giving some myself ! Here's to our journey!! Yay:hugs:



hello bumpbuddy!! haha xxx:happydance:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Curliegirlie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am quite worried - last night, OH used some paint thinner in the basement as we're fixing up our house to sell it. We opened all the windows and doors, and I left the house for a couple of hours. When I came back, I couldn't smell it on the main floor, but it still smelled in the basement.
> 
> Before bed, we had to close all the windows and doors since we live on the ground floor downtown and didn't want someone walking into our house.
> 
> I couldn't smell it in the bedroom, but this morning I woke to a headache and my throat feels a bit sore - I'm pretty worried...

Sorry ladies - I'm just so worried - what does everyone think of this?


----------



## starlight2801

Hi Curliegirlie,

It sounds like you and your DH did everything right and if you couldn't smell it in the house before you went to bed I'm positive everything is fine.

Perhaps you have a touch of hayfever or are coming down with a bit of a cold. Could even be just from it being stuffy with having to close all of your windows. 

What ever is causing your headache and sore throat I hope you feel better soon. And don't worry about your bean at all xxx


----------



## starlight2801

Ooh, and congratulations to you ladies who have had you're early scans :)


----------



## Roembke88

I'm getting my scan in less than 2 weeks !!!! Praying so hard my little bean baby sticks! Please stick baby!!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Thanks *starlight*! I have a bad feeling that my headache is due to the fumes, but from what I can find online, birth defects usually only occur if a pregnant woman purposely sniffs paint thinner to get high (more than once), and hopefully not from one-time exposure to some fumes...


----------



## starlight2801

Curliegirlie said:


> Thanks *starlight*! I have a bad feeling that my headache is due to the fumes, but from what I can find online, birth defects usually only occur if a pregnant woman purposely sniffs paint thinner to get high (more than once), and hopefully not from one-time exposure to some fumes...

I think that sounds right. Hope you're less worried now x


----------



## Anababe

Hope your feeling better now *Curliegirlie* Im sure baby will be fine :hugs:

Congrats to all who have had good scans! I have no reason to have an early one so imagine my first one will be in around 6-7 weeks.. seems like forever away!!

Ive had a really good day today, got most of what needed doing done and although im feeling a little tired now I cant complain, kids have been good all day and that doesnt happen often lol def ready for bed early tonight though :sleep:

Hope your all well :flower:


----------



## Tanja871

Hello again,

So I've just been to see my GP for my 6 week appointment and told him about the cramps and the groin pains and he signed me off for 2 weeks! He said I have to take lots of rest and put my feet up as, otherwise, he's worried I might miscarry!!! I am soooo scared :cry:

I put these pains down to my uterus stretching etc. but hearing him say so matter of fact that I might lose my little bean really just scared me...

I really want to relax to give our baby the best chance but I am just so worried now. How to stay calm?!? 

My MIL keeps saying "If this one doesn't work, the next one will" I know she means well but it still makes me so sad... :(


----------



## sam28

Anababe said:


> sam28 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Anna
> Ananbabe gla I'm not the o ly one crazy enough to want 4! Wht are your age gaps? X
> 
> Well ive got a 4, 2 and 1 year old. My boys are 5 an 3 in October so 2 years and a week between them, there 17 months between my 2 year old and my daughter (she's 16 months, 2 in March). This baby is due in march so there will be 2 years between this and my daughter.
> 
> How are yours, what are your age gaps?Click to expand...

I have a ds who is 9 - 10 in September 
DD1 is 6 
DD2 is 1 at the end of the month so between 1&2 is 3 yr 8 months and 2&3 is 5 years 2 months and between 3&4 will be approx 19 months


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all, got my BFP today. I am very excited and very nervous as this is my first time.


----------



## mummy3ds

Tanja871 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> So I've just been to see my GP for my 6 week appointment and told him about the cramps and the groin pains and he signed me off for 2 weeks! He said I have to take lots of rest and put my feet up as, otherwise, he's worried I might miscarry!!! I am soooo scared :cry:
> 
> I put these pains down to my uterus stretching etc. but hearing him say so matter of fact that I might lose my little bean really just scared me...
> 
> I really want to relax to give our baby the best chance but I am just so worried now. How to stay calm?!?
> 
> My MIL keeps saying "If this one doesn't work, the next one will" I know she means well but it still makes me so sad... :(

So sorry to hear this, have you had previous losses? 
I know what your MIL is trying to say but really not helpful.
Do as the dc said and try and chill, do you have other children? xx


----------



## Tanja871

mummy3ds said:


> Tanja871 said:
> 
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> So I've just been to see my GP for my 6 week appointment and told him about the cramps and the groin pains and he signed me off for 2 weeks! He said I have to take lots of rest and put my feet up as, otherwise, he's worried I might miscarry!!! I am soooo scared :cry:
> 
> I put these pains down to my uterus stretching etc. but hearing him say so matter of fact that I might lose my little bean really just scared me...
> 
> I really want to relax to give our baby the best chance but I am just so worried now. How to stay calm?!?
> 
> My MIL keeps saying "If this one doesn't work, the next one will" I know she means well but it still makes me so sad... :(
> 
> So sorry to hear this, have you had previous losses?
> I know what your MIL is trying to say but really not helpful.
> Do as the dc said and try and chill, do you have other children? xxClick to expand...

Hi mummy3ds,

No, this is our first which, apparently, makes the risk of loss even greater! I have a little puppy at home though so he will require some looking after while I'm home... Hope he'll let me relax though!

I'm just really hoping this bean sticks - I have been wanting it for so long, I don't know what I'll do if I lose it :cry:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Tanja871, Try not to worry hun, though I know that is impossible! :hugs:

I had cramping on and off and pulling sensations from 4-6 weeks with my first and am having them again this time, I thought it was just normal.


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi all hope u girls r all ok, well after having cramps and thinking i was goin to mc the pains have gone have niggles every now and then but nothing now thank god! still cant relax ill ive had my scan...ive not had any ms yet i had hyperemsis with all 3 of my girls and just waiting for the sickness to hit me...praying i dont!!! have u girls had any symptoms yet? x


----------



## anna1986

heaveneats said:


> I got my scan they can see the sac and yolk sac so I'm very early at 5 1/2 to 6 weeks, soo right now all we saw was a blob!

you dont know what a relief it was to read someone else who is pretty much as far gone as me saw the same thing on us (did u have a internal?) as i was getting worried that baby wasnt there. starting to feel really worried that theres not going to be a baby and they were just being nice and going to leave it 2 weeks and then tell me there was no hope. :(


----------



## dannon

Tanja871 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> So I've just been to see my GP for my 6 week appointment and told him about the cramps and the groin pains and he signed me off for 2 weeks! He said I have to take lots of rest and put my feet up as, otherwise, he's worried I might miscarry!!! I am soooo scared :cry:
> 
> I put these pains down to my uterus stretching etc. but hearing him say so matter of fact that I might lose my little bean really just scared me...
> 
> I really want to relax to give our baby the best chance but I am just so worried now. How to stay calm?!?
> 
> My MIL keeps saying "If this one doesn't work, the next one will" I know she means well but it still makes me so sad... :(

Tanja871, Hope you are ok. Take it easy and rest as much as you can. I know its not easy to stay calm in these situations. I have also been having some pains, specially after dinner.. and it makes me soo worried that day before yesterday I was so depressed all day.. then in the evening, DH told me that worrying will make things worse only... since then I have been trying to keep calm and now I m having less pain.. I have decided not to think about this and keep myself busy with other things...

Hope you can rest with ur puppy around.. :flower:


----------



## LVnMommy

im going to doc today!!! i got my insurance taken care of!! im REALLY worried we are not going to see anything on ultrasound:/ scared scared scared PLEASE BE THERE BEAN


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Tanja* - take care

*LVnMommy* - good luck!


----------



## paula181

I've just had my midwife appointment and booked in for my scan on the 24th....... .it soooo far away :(


----------



## mrsparoline

I'm jumping in to join you all! I thought, based on my lmp, that I was 2 weeks farther along than I am (DH and I had given up on charting, temping, checking cm or cp, and just being stress-free about everything, so I had NO clue when I ovulated!). We just got back from the dr and had our first scan-our new EDD is March 2, and we heard a super strong heartbeat :cloud9: 

Now that I've introduced myself, time to read almost 400 posts to catch up with y'all :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Mrs.Paroline and I luuurve your avatar! :D


----------



## hotchip

Hello everyone! 
I'm due in March 2013 too. Only found out a week ago and I'm stressing about every twinge and pain already! :wacko:
This is my first, I'm 30yrs old and feel like I haven't a clue what I'm doing! Saw the doc today who says I'm about 6-7 weeks and has booked me in for my booking appointment next Tuesday. 
Would love to buddy up with anyone at the same stage as me to share symptoms etc, if there are any offers?
Happy pregnancies to all you ladies and here's to healthy, happy Spring babies all round :thumbup:
Much love x x


----------



## Ocean breeze

Hi hotchip :) welcome & Congrats! I'm 32 & having my first too :) I'm 6wks today & also have my booking appointment next Tuesday!! :) it's so exciting isn't it, but I'm so, so nervous too. Fingers crossed for everyone!! Xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Ocean breeze said:


> Hi hotchip :) welcome & Congrats! I'm 32 & having my first too :) I'm 6wks today & also have my booking appointment next Tuesday!! :) it's so exciting isn't it, but I'm so, so nervous too. Fingers crossed for everyone!! Xx


I am 32 and having my first! So exciting and scary all at the same time! x


----------



## Ocean breeze

This site's amazing for 'meeting' ladies in the same situation! I'd have been an absolute nightmare by now if I hadn't found this site. Seeing everyone going through similar is so reassuring, especially as only my OH & Mum know so far xx


----------



## klaremumof3

anna1986 said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> I got my scan they can see the sac and yolk sac so I'm very early at 5 1/2 to 6 weeks, soo right now all we saw was a blob!
> 
> you dont know what a relief it was to read someone else who is pretty much as far gone as me saw the same thing on us (did u have a internal?) as i was getting worried that baby wasnt there. starting to feel really worried that theres not going to be a baby and they were just being nice and going to leave it 2 weeks and then tell me there was no hope. :(Click to expand...

hi just to let u know with my DD i had the same thing show up on my scan, she is now 4, its just too early thats all, dont worry u will see a perfect lil baby in ur next scan x :hugs:


----------



## LVnMommy

got my scan today!!! everything is looking good! going back in 2 weeks hoping for a beautiful heartbeat then


----------



## heaveneats

anna1986 said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> I got my scan they can see the sac and yolk sac so I'm very early at 5 1/2 to 6 weeks, soo right now all we saw was a blob!
> 
> you dont know what a relief it was to read someone else who is pretty much as far gone as me saw the same thing on us (did u have a internal?) as i was getting worried that baby wasnt there. starting to feel really worried that theres not going to be a baby and they were just being nice and going to leave it 2 weeks and then tell me there was no hope. :(Click to expand...

Oh believe me I'm worried I won't see anything the next time either! I thought I could hear the heart beat but I guess no it makes me a bit worried :(


----------



## MissPiggy

my emotions are my main ssue today...did a few pctures of me and monkey today, just messng around ones...uploaded them to facebook in a album, and just cried at how grown up he looks..o dear...


----------



## sharnw

Tanja871- Hi :)
I am just a little over 4 weeks and have been getting on and off groin and period pains for 3 days now.. Its not a bad pain, its just an annoying feeling, I have no bleeding yet... everyone's answers are so comforting.. nearly every answer I have read on BnB says its normal :cloud9: 
FX for our sticky baby beans :) :) :)


----------



## starlight2801

LVnMommy said:


> got my scan today!!! everything is looking good! going back in 2 weeks hoping for a beautiful heartbeat then

Great news :thumbup: x


----------



## angela2011

I am really anxious for my scan I have it at 3:45 tommorow and just hope I see a heartbeat but I know it might still be to early. I will be 6 weeks 1 day so praying all will go well:thumbup:


----------



## Stelly

LVnMommy said:


> got my scan today!!! everything is looking good! going back in 2 weeks hoping for a beautiful heartbeat then

Hey me too :) Booked for the 26th to hopefully see a heartbeat as well :thumbup: Congrats!!


----------



## Lucky8784

sharnw said:


> Tanja871- Hi :)
> I am just a little over 4 weeks and have been getting on and off groin and period pains for 3 days now.. Its not a bad pain, its just an annoying feeling, I have no bleeding yet... everyone's answers are so comforting.. nearly every answer I have read on BnB says its normal :cloud9:
> FX for our sticky baby beans :) :) :)

When is your edd? I think we are super close together! From my calculations, my due date will be March 16th! :happydance:
I have been having the exact same symptoms, as well as being ridiculously tired and a little nauseau(already)!!


----------



## KatysMama

Hi! I'm Amanda and I am currently almost 6 weeks. My edd is between march 8th and march 11th. I have a 16 month old daughter. Due to a emergency csection with my daughter this little darling will be born in early march. This baby was planned but it took 11 months ttc and we almost went on clomid. We are so excited to be expanding our family!


----------



## sharnw

Lucky8784 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Tanja871- Hi :)
> I am just a little over 4 weeks and have been getting on and off groin and period pains for 3 days now.. Its not a bad pain, its just an annoying feeling, I have no bleeding yet... everyone's answers are so comforting.. nearly every answer I have read on BnB says its normal :cloud9:
> FX for our sticky baby beans :) :) :)
> 
> When is your edd? I think we are super close together! From my calculations, my due date will be March 16th! :happydance:
> I have been having the exact same symptoms, as well as being ridiculously tired and a little nauseau(already)!!Click to expand...

March 19th for me :)
I find that I get the pulling like cramps are more in the afternoon. I spoke to my fertility nurse and she said is very normal :) just rest and put your feet up


----------



## VSubasic

sharnw said:


> Lucky8784 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Tanja871- Hi :)
> I am just a little over 4 weeks and have been getting on and off groin and period pains for 3 days now.. Its not a bad pain, its just an annoying feeling, I have no bleeding yet... everyone's answers are so comforting.. nearly every answer I have read on BnB says its normal :cloud9:
> FX for our sticky baby beans :) :) :)
> 
> When is your edd? I think we are super close together! From my calculations, my due date will be March 16th! :happydance:
> I have been having the exact same symptoms, as well as being ridiculously tired and a little nauseau(already)!!Click to expand...
> 
> March 19th for me :)
> I find that I get the pulling like cramps are more in the afternoon. I spoke to my fertility nurse and she said is very normal :) just rest and put your feet upClick to expand...


I'm due around March 15, 2013 and also get these pulling cramps....This is my first pregnancy, so when I get cramps I worry


----------



## skeet9924

I'm due either march 13th or 18th waiting on the dating scan.. I also get the pulling cramps


----------



## Kissel

VSubasic said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky8784 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Tanja871- Hi :)
> I am just a little over 4 weeks and have been getting on and off groin and period pains for 3 days now.. Its not a bad pain, its just an annoying feeling, I have no bleeding yet... everyone's answers are so comforting.. nearly every answer I have read on BnB says its normal :cloud9:
> FX for our sticky baby beans :) :) :)
> 
> When is your edd? I think we are super close together! From my calculations, my due date will be March 16th! :happydance:
> I have been having the exact same symptoms, as well as being ridiculously tired and a little nauseau(already)!!Click to expand...
> 
> March 19th for me :)
> I find that I get the pulling like cramps are more in the afternoon. I spoke to my fertility nurse and she said is very normal :) just rest and put your feet upClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm due around March 15, 2013 and also get these pulling cramps....This is my first pregnancy, so when I get cramps I worryClick to expand...

This is my first pregnancy and I am having a lot of cramps, too. I feel like it's just the LO saying hello.


----------



## mnewman

Hi! My name is Michelle and I am 28 years old. I am pregnant with my first who is due to be born on March 11, 2013!!! We are very excited. So far I have been feeling great. Some breast tenderness but nothing major. Also no nausea so far so I hope it stays this way! I went to see my Family Doctor on Monday and did all the blood tests required in Canada. I will my MD again in one month. He has also referred me to an OB/GYN who I will see in a few months. It is a very exciting time :D


----------



## skeet9924

Congrat mnewman!! Where in Canada are you from? I'm from ontario


----------



## iprettii

welcome ladies


----------



## anna1986

Congrats to all the new ladies on their BFPs. 
Im feeling very sick this morning not looking forward to chasing my daughter around wen she wakes up!


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone, can't believe I'm finally in this forum :D I'm so excited!!

OH and I are in our early twenties and today we found out we are expecting our first :) I'm due on 20th March. 

This sounds stupid but what do you do when you first find out you are pregnant?! I've never been pregnant before. Who do I need to inform?


----------



## Tanja871

Thank you all for your lovely replies! I'm just hoping that this rest will do the trick and help our little bean stick! FXd!!

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## jodrummond

Ladybug319 said:


> Hi mums! This is my first as well, 22 and nervous beyond belief. Due march 5! When do they usually do blood and hcg level testing? I'll be six weeks July 10 and that's my first appt.. Do they do it then?

Hey Ladybug! 

This is my first also and I'm almost identical dates to you!! Turned 6 weeks on 11th July - well this is by my calculations as I still haven't heard from midwife for booking appt - i'm told this should arrive about 10 weeks? (Is this correct mums?!) 

So far although I wanted this baby sooo much i'm finding it hard to give up smoking - although have done so with the odd 1 or 2 puffs (never ever full cig!).. Has anyone else found it difficult to stop? Feeling so selfish for finding it hard! 

Other than that - I've been told to kick my redbull habit - which strangely has been replaced for a weird craving for smooth tropicana (something ive never ever drunk before pregnant!) 

How have you been feeling? 

Sorry mums - i'm a first timer with lots of questions and bursting with excitement! 

Great to meet you all and hopefully we can all be there for one another! xx


----------



## JenJen80

Morning all. Feeling very sick today and food is a no no. I'm praying that I'm not like my mum and sick for the whole 9 months.
On the other hand no other symptoms even had to take a third test this morning to see if it was still true!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

I should be sleeping but I woke up cause I wasn't comfortable and had to pee. Since I have been visiting the toilet (for other reasons) and refluxing really bad. The joys of pregnancy! (But I wouldn't change it for the world as long as it means my little monkey is safe inside me!)


----------



## Lou1234

rose. said:


> Hi everyone, can't believe I'm finally in this forum :D I'm so excited!!
> 
> OH and I are in our early twenties and today we found out we are expecting our first :) I'm due on 20th March.
> 
> This sounds stupid but what do you do when you first find out you are pregnant?! I've never been pregnant before. Who do I need to inform?

Hi.

I called my GP surgery the day after I found out. Told the receptionist I didn't know what I needed to do and she booked me in straight away to get the ball rolling.

I saw my GP the next day and she checked my weight and blood pressure and filled out a form. I was also given a folder for all my future notes which I need to take to all my pregnancy appointments. I then had to just wait to hear from the midwife.

Just over a week later I received letters with an appointment with the midwife at just over 9 weeks and a scan appointment at just over 12 weeks.


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey, I am not feeling too bad a little sleepy, the stomach cramps seemed to have settled down for now. 

Hubby is away at the moment so missing him and looking forward to his return! xx:happydance:


----------



## Bubsta

Well... I've just read all 43 pages! What an awesome bunch of gals! So nice to see such support. I'd love to join to. I'm 6 wks today with an EDD of 7th March. This LO will be my 2nd and my DD will be turning 5 in the same month I'm due. Felt pretty nauseous most of today. Have had to already change into a bigger bra. Can't wait for my 1st scan on 25th July. I have days when it just doesn't feel real (they are normally the days where I don't feel too crap)... Then I have other days when I do feel pregnant (when the M/S is in full swing. I've had a MC before my DD so I rock on 12wk mark... Then I'll be able to relax and really enjoy my pregnancy (that's what I'm really hoping anyway). Lots and lots of positive vibes to all of you!


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies I am really worried today :cry: you may think I am being daft but its in my head and I cant shift it!
Right I got a 3+ on a Digi on Monday FMU, and I decided today that I would get a Frer but i used 2nd-3rd pee and the test line was blaring and darker then the control line but not alot. I thought that the Test line would have been way darker and the control line hardly there, as I have seen :wacko: Is anyone experiencing this as I am going out of my mind here :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Bubsta, welcome! We have the same due date (according to my internet calculations!)

Paula, I've not had it happen but would try not to worry about it too much as I am sure the tests can all turn out differently. As long as the line is there and still dark I would try not to worry. I've made myself (and so far been successful) stop testing because of that very type of thing possibly happening!


----------



## rose.

Thanks Lou :) I will give them a call ASAP!


----------



## bkay77

jodrummond said:


> So far although I wanted this baby sooo much i'm finding it hard to give up smoking - although have done so with the odd 1 or 2 puffs (never ever full cig!).. Has anyone else found it difficult to stop? Feeling so selfish for finding it hard!

Hi and welcome!! I had to quit smoking when I got pregnant with my first. The first week was the hardest, and then once the aversions, enhanced smells and nausea kicked in, I suddenly didnt want to be anywhere near a cigarette. I was actually really happy the smell of smoke made me sick, it made it so much easier to quit. Good luck! I know how hard it is to stop. Before I got pregnant I had tried 2-3 times and never could do it.


----------



## mummy3ds

Hi all, and welcome to all the newbies :)

I have actually woken up today and do not still feel tired :) its the 1st time in weeks :) It may be that all the boys are at school so I can chill, I know I should be doing the housework or ironing or something but its so lovely to have peace and quiet and just chill, may even go for a bath (be novel to not have anyone else in with me lol) x


----------



## skeet9924

bkay77 said:


> jodrummond said:
> 
> 
> So far although I wanted this baby sooo much i'm finding it hard to give up smoking - although have done so with the odd 1 or 2 puffs (never ever full cig!).. Has anyone else found it difficult to stop? Feeling so selfish for finding it hard!
> 
> Hi and welcome!! I had to quit smoking when I got pregnant with my first. The first week was the hardest, and then once the aversions, enhanced smells and nausea kicked in, I suddenly didnt want to be anywhere near a cigarette. I was actually really happy the smell of smoke made me sick, it made it so much easier to quit. Good luck! I know how hard it is to stop. Before I got pregnant I had tried 2-3 times and never could do it.Click to expand...

 I quit 3 times leading up to being pregnant.. Once for 3 years.. I had actually quit in april and started back up a few weeks before I found out I was preg because oh and I decided that our summer was so crazy and busy that it wasn't a good time to get preg . I do really good not smoking when oh isn't home.. I don't keep smokes on me at all .. So when he's at work it's super easy ( which is most of the time. I have had the odd drag though. My ob told me that I could use the nicotine patch to quit if I wanted to.. Just don't use the strongest one. But she did say I have to wean down faster then it says. She said just the nicotine is better then all the crap in the cigarettes ( her exact words lol) 
I think the reason I'm having a hard time quitting this time is because I'm having a hard time believing this will stick. We can support each other :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

LVnMommy said:


> got my scan today!!! everything is looking good! going back in 2 weeks hoping for a beautiful heartbeat then

Yay!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Welcome to all the newbies!

I am feeling a bit less tired this morning, but yesterday had the biggest headache ever. Couldn't do anything all night. Has anyone else gotten headaches?

So far my other symptoms are just insane fatigue, a little breast tenderness and sometimes light nausea/burping (weird, I know).


----------



## mummy3ds

Curliegirlie said:


> Welcome to all the newbies!
> 
> I am feeling a bit less tired this morning, but yesterday had the biggest headache ever. Couldn't do anything all night. Has anyone else gotten headaches?
> 
> So far my other symptoms are just insane fatigue, a little breast tenderness and sometimes light nausea/burping (weird, I know).

Curliegirlie sounds like your simular to me until today I have been unbelievably tired, the nausea can appear at anytime and Im not burping but the other end is not good lol


----------



## skeet9924

I havent gotten a head ache yet but I know its very common in pregnancy... remember to only take tylenol. I've had just insane fatigue...lol and a stupid eye twitch!!! I think its from being so tired all the time lol. Oh and my breasts are just a little tender not too bad though.


----------



## mummy3ds

Oh I meant to say I got headaches and dizziness to start with, but then realised I wasnt drinking enough......so are you drinking enough? x


----------



## Curliegirlie

I have water on my desk constantly, but since I am peeing so much more lately (another symptom), maybe I don't have enough water. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## paula181

This is the dreaded Frer i was on about earlier. I have calmed down after realising this was my 3rd pee of the morning and I was up in the night having a glass of water and a cup of tea in the morning. I dont know why we do these things :haha:

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1185.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## anna1986

paula181 said:


> This is the dreaded Frer i was on about earlier. I have calmed down after realising this was my 3rd pee of the morning and I was up in the night having a glass of water and a cup of tea in the morning. I dont know why we do these things :haha:
> 
> xx

The good thing is hun it still says you are pregnant. This is why i decided to stop testing as it causes unneeded worry. As if being pregnant isnt stressful enough. Im sure alls fine with your little bean x


----------



## jodrummond

bkay77 said:


> jodrummond said:
> 
> 
> So far although I wanted this baby sooo much i'm finding it hard to give up smoking - although have done so with the odd 1 or 2 puffs (never ever full cig!).. Has anyone else found it difficult to stop? Feeling so selfish for finding it hard!
> 
> Hi and welcome!! I had to quit smoking when I got pregnant with my first. The first week was the hardest, and then once the aversions, enhanced smells and nausea kicked in, I suddenly didnt want to be anywhere near a cigarette. I was actually really happy the smell of smoke made me sick, it made it so much easier to quit. Good luck! I know how hard it is to stop. Before I got pregnant I had tried 2-3 times and never could do it.Click to expand...


I'm hoping a sudden aversion to the slightest smell of it will kick in soon! My mum experienced this when she was pregnant with me so hopefully! Plus the fact my OH doesnt smoke and hates that I do even when I'm not pregnant - he doesn't understand as he has never smoked! Trying my hardest - its good support hearing from other women who have managed! x


----------



## angela2011

paula181 said:


> This is the dreaded Frer i was on about earlier. I have calmed down after realising this was my 3rd pee of the morning and I was up in the night having a glass of water and a cup of tea in the morning. I dont know why we do these things :haha:
> 
> xx

looks good and strong to me I have quit testing I agree it is just added stress
plus my husband would kill me if I bought more test since it has been confirmed by doctor


----------



## dannon

Hi Ladies... Do you know if we can wear perfumes and lipsticks during pregnancy? Is it safe to use them?


----------



## hotchip

Ocean breeze said:


> Hi hotchip :) welcome & Congrats! I'm 32 & having my first too :) I'm 6wks today & also have my booking appointment next Tuesday!! :) it's so exciting isn't it, but I'm so, so nervous too. Fingers crossed for everyone!! Xx

Hi Ocean Breeze :) wow you are practically at the exact same stage as me then! That is brill. What kind of (if any) symptoms have you been having so far? I've been having some brown spotting today, which is worrying me :( - I'm tempted to make a call before me booking appointment to see if there is anything wrong x x


----------



## MrsC8776

Hi ladies! :hi: 

Do you mind if I join you? I got my first real positive yesterday morning. I thought I saw a line the few days before but yesterday it was for sure there. We got our BFP with IUI so I know the exact date of everything. This is how I also found out so early. I go in for my first beta today. This is my first pregnancy so hubby and I are super excited! I was going to wait to join until after but I changed my mind. I look forward to getting to know you all and sharing this time with you.


----------



## skeet9924

MrsC8776 said:


> Hi ladies! :hi:
> 
> Do you mind if I join you? I got my first real positive yesterday morning. I thought I saw a line the few days before but yesterday it was for sure there. We got our BFP with IUI so I know the exact date of everything. This is how I also found out so early. I go in for my first beta today. This is my first pregnancy so hubby and I are super excited! I was going to wait to join until after but I changed my mind. I look forward to getting to know you all and sharing this time with you.

Congrats!!!


----------



## skeet9924

dannon said:


> Hi Ladies... Do you know if we can wear perfumes and lipsticks during pregnancy? Is it safe to use them?

As far as I know you can... my girlfriend did and she had suffered mc so she was really paranoid. I know you do have to be careful with any creams or facial cleaners that are supposed to help acne. I can't use my cover up because it has the acid in that helps with acne :( Oh well and excuse to buy new stuff!!


Does anyone know if we can wear bug spray??? The bugs here and at the cottage are horrible!!


----------



## sequeena

Perfume, make up etc are all fine as far as I'm aware. I have never heard of not being able to wear certain things x


----------



## Ocean breeze

hotchip said:


> Ocean breeze said:
> 
> 
> Hi hotchip :) welcome & Congrats! I'm 32 & having my first too :) I'm 6wks today & also have my booking appointment next Tuesday!! :) it's so exciting isn't it, but I'm so, so nervous too. Fingers crossed for everyone!! Xx
> 
> Hi Ocean Breeze :) wow you are practically at the exact same stage as me then! That is brill. What kind of (if any) symptoms have you been having so far? I've been having some brown spotting today, which is worrying me :( - I'm tempted to make a call before me booking appointment to see if there is anything wrong x xClick to expand...

Hello :) My symptoms have been very up and down really - some days I feel lots of symptoms and other days nothing much at all (which sends me crazy!). Mainly i've been extremely tired, unable to focus & in bed by 8pm most days! I've also been grumpy but that's also tetchiness as i'm very anxious. I've got a crazy sense of smell and can smell everything from what seems like miles off!! I've been eating for about 12. I've had some on/off twinges and if I get up too quickly I feel lightheaded. I'm also thirsty all the time and spending half my life on the loo!! :blush: 

It's all driving me a bit crazy - it's on my mind 100% of the time & every morning I wake up in a panic & have to 'check' everything's ok. I've not had any spotting but i've done heaps of research which all says that it's perfectly normal. I would always get things checked out though myself, i'd rather over-react than not react, but I think (well, I know) i'm a bit (very) OTT about it all!! Have you had any other symptoms? xx


----------



## bkay77

I just got back from my first ultrasound! Everything looked PERFECT!!! 

He is measuring a perfect 6w2d. Just like I thought he would. :happydance: We heard the perfect little heartbeat of 138 BPM which is sooo good for only 6weeks. She said everything couldnt look better. The yolk sack was a nice round shape, the heartbeat was strong, baby was measuring exactly on target. whew. I feel better. Im finally gonna start writing in my pregnancy journal :) My official due date is March 5th! 

Next ultrasound is scheduled in 2 weeks. I love the 8 week ones, because they look like chubby gummy bears LOL 

I told her about my blinding headaches, and she said there isnt much that can be done about them. Just to drink lots of water and rest. Hopefully they subside soon. Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!


----------



## wantabump1

Congrats bkay! That is great news!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news bkay77! Glad all went ok, bet it was amazing. :happydance:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey Dannon - was about to reply "sure, no problem!" about the cosmetics and perfume, and then I did a google search... BIG mistake! There's a lot out there saying "avoid this ingredient and that ingredient", but usually, in the studies that have been done, the subject ingested the ingredient orally. With topical use, no ill effects have been seen. Still, I will call my clinic tomorrow, because according to this, none of the products I use are safe anymore! Geez!


----------



## Ocean breeze

bkay77 said:


> I just got back from my first ultrasound! Everything looked PERFECT!!!
> 
> He is measuring a perfect 6w2d. Just like I thought he would. :happydance: We heard the perfect little heartbeat of 138 BPM which is sooo good for only 6weeks. She said everything couldnt look better. The yolk sack was a nice round shape, the heartbeat was strong, baby was measuring exactly on target. whew. I feel better. Im finally gonna start writing in my pregnancy journal :) My official due date is March 5th!
> 
> Next ultrasound is scheduled in 2 weeks. I love the 8 week ones, because they look like chubby gummy bears LOL
> 
> I told her about my blinding headaches, and she said there isnt much that can be done about them. Just to drink lots of water and rest. Hopefully they subside soon. Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!

Wow!! Huge congratulations!! It's great to read such a positive update, thanks for sharing!! :happydance:


----------



## dannon

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey Dannon - was about to reply "sure, no problem!" about the cosmetics and perfume, and then I did a google search... BIG mistake! There's a lot out there saying "avoid this ingredient and that ingredient", but usually, in the studies that have been done, the subject ingested the ingredient orally. With topical use, no ill effects have been seen. Still, I will call my clinic tomorrow, because according to this, none of the products I use are safe anymore! Geez!

Thanks Curliegirlie, I had also not thought about it.. but my DH asked me randomly yesterday if I really could use perfume.. then I got to thinking about lipsticks too because I tend to eat them. I guess I would stop using lipsticks and strong perfumes at least.. and will ask my dr about it when I see him in a week and a half.


----------



## dizzikel

Can I join you please ladies? ETD is the 13th March :flower:


----------



## dannon

bkay77 said:


> I just got back from my first ultrasound! Everything looked PERFECT!!!
> 
> He is measuring a perfect 6w2d. Just like I thought he would. :happydance: We heard the perfect little heartbeat of 138 BPM which is sooo good for only 6weeks. She said everything couldnt look better. The yolk sack was a nice round shape, the heartbeat was strong, baby was measuring exactly on target. whew. I feel better. Im finally gonna start writing in my pregnancy journal :) My official due date is March 5th!
> 
> Next ultrasound is scheduled in 2 weeks. I love the 8 week ones, because they look like chubby gummy bears LOL
> 
> I told her about my blinding headaches, and she said there isnt much that can be done about them. Just to drink lots of water and rest. Hopefully they subside soon. Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!

Hey... I am glad it went well... :) :thumbup:


----------



## Ocean breeze

dizzikel said:


> Can I join you please ladies? ETD is the 13th March :flower:

Hello! Welcome & congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## dannon

dizzikel said:


> Can I join you please ladies? ETD is the 13th March :flower:

Welcome Dizzikel..! :) My EDD is also 13th March per my calculation. I have my first appointment in a week and a half, so I guess the EDD will be confirmed then..!


----------



## Ocean breeze

Another 'symptom' i've just remembered is that apparently I 'look horrendous' haha. That actually felt quite reassuring to hear for the 1st time ever!


----------



## MissPiggy

hello everyone thats just got their bfp!! 
cant believe its been 8days since i found out!! xxx


----------



## Curliegirlie

Welcome to the new ladies!

*Dannon *- yeah, hopefully I'll be able to speak to a nurse on the phone soon, as I don't go back to the Dr for a couple weeks. All this information about what's safe and what isn't can make you crazy. I'm sure my mom used lipstick and perfume when she was pregnant, and so did my grandma, but look at how paranoid we are now! (Not that I am above it at all...haha)

My main concern is that I use Differin for acne. Differin contains ingredients in the same family as retinoids, which are apparently a no-no during pregnancy. I remember asking my dermatologist a year ago (when we first started TTC) if it was safe, and he said the amounts actually absorbed are minor. Things like Accutane, which are taken orally, are not good. I will still ask again about the Differin though...


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Well i havent been posting much because i havent had much to post i dont really have any symptoms.. just sore bbs... 

The things it that ive been having horrible nightmares... just nightmares where i go into labor at 27-30 weeks and the baby survives for just a few days then passes away... i wake up bawling my eyes out and i dont know how to get them to stop... im exhausted because im not getting restful sleep.... and terrified that it is gonna happen in real life... does anyone know of a way to get the dreams to stop?

welcome all new ladies...


----------



## Ocean breeze

hopeful4bfp said:


> Well i havent been posting much because i havent had much to post i dont really have any symptoms.. just sore bbs...
> 
> The things it that ive been having horrible nightmares... just nightmares where i go into labor at 27-30 weeks and the baby survives for just a few days then passes away... i wake up bawling my eyes out and i dont know how to get them to stop... im exhausted because im not getting restful sleep.... and terrified that it is gonna happen in real life... does anyone know of a way to get the dreams to stop?
> 
> welcome all new ladies...

Found this on another site that may help:
'Set up a ritual before you go to bed. Things that you can do:

1) Talk about the nightmare with someone. Give it a voice. Describe it fully, scene by scene, what happened and how you felt.
2) Write it out. Write out the whole scenario, including what happens when you wake up, if you sleepwalk, etc.
3) Act it out. Play all the characters involved.
4) Imagine a more pleasant ending. It sounds simple, but getting every neurological loop involved can help finish the business.

If those rituals don't lessen the nightmares, take a closer look at your internal dialogue. What you tell yourself can have a dramatic influence on your subconscious'.

Perhaps also a nice bath and a cup of herbal tea before bed? Maybe also have some short naps during the day to make up for lost sleep. Sorry to hear you're going through that:( hopefully it'll help that you've shared it, hugs to you xx


----------



## starzz

Hi
I just quit with this pregnancy. It was two weeks since my last cigarette / drag this past monday.
The first few days / week felt unbearable, but push through it. The 2nd week is much easier. I also read Allen Carr's "easy way to quit smoking" book and it helped alot.

Good luck!



jodrummond said:


> bkay77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodrummond said:
> 
> 
> So far although I wanted this baby sooo much i'm finding it hard to give up smoking - although have done so with the odd 1 or 2 puffs (never ever full cig!).. Has anyone else found it difficult to stop? Feeling so selfish for finding it hard!
> 
> Hi and welcome!! I had to quit smoking when I got pregnant with my first. The first week was the hardest, and then once the aversions, enhanced smells and nausea kicked in, I suddenly didnt want to be anywhere near a cigarette. I was actually really happy the smell of smoke made me sick, it made it so much easier to quit. Good luck! I know how hard it is to stop. Before I got pregnant I had tried 2-3 times and never could do it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping a sudden aversion to the slightest smell of it will kick in soon! My mum experienced this when she was pregnant with me so hopefully! Plus the fact my OH doesnt smoke and hates that I do even when I'm not pregnant - he doesn't understand as he has never smoked! Trying my hardest - its good support hearing from other women who have managed! xClick to expand...


----------



## Ocean breeze

hopeful4bfp said:


> Well i havent been posting much because i havent had much to post i dont really have any symptoms.. just sore bbs...
> 
> The things it that ive been having horrible nightmares... just nightmares where i go into labor at 27-30 weeks and the baby survives for just a few days then passes away... i wake up bawling my eyes out and i dont know how to get them to stop... im exhausted because im not getting restful sleep.... and terrified that it is gonna happen in real life... does anyone know of a way to get the dreams to stop?
> 
> welcome all new ladies...

Hi - I also found this...

'Dreams reflect your mental state, and let&#8217;s face it -- you&#8217;re a bit of a basket case right now. The excitement, apprehension and stresses of pregnancy don&#8217;t disappear during slumber. Hormonal changes -- specifically, progesterone and estrogen surges -- also contribute to wacky dreams. And, don&#8217;t forget about your constant nighttime awakenings. Dreams come during deep REM sleep, and when you wake during this stage it&#8217;s much easier to remember those vivid visions. 

So why are you suddenly dreaming about rainforests and oceans&#8230;and talking animals&#8230;and sex (not just with your spouse)&#8230; and tall buildings? These common themes represent emotions and anxiety about your changing body, that person growing inside you, and your evolving relationship with your mate.

Though odd dreams can be disturbing, they&#8217;re also helpful. Look at it as your subconscious&#8217;s chance to work through anxieties and other heavy emotions. And finally, don&#8217;t put too much stock in any nighttime &#8220;premonitions.&#8221; You&#8217;re a nervous mommy, not a prophet'.


----------



## paula181

bkay77 said:


> I just got back from my first ultrasound! Everything looked PERFECT!!!
> 
> He is measuring a perfect 6w2d. Just like I thought he would. :happydance: We heard the perfect little heartbeat of 138 BPM which is sooo good for only 6weeks. She said everything couldnt look better. The yolk sack was a nice round shape, the heartbeat was strong, baby was measuring exactly on target. whew. I feel better. Im finally gonna start writing in my pregnancy journal :) My official due date is March 5th!
> 
> Next ultrasound is scheduled in 2 weeks. I love the 8 week ones, because they look like chubby gummy bears LOL
> 
> I told her about my blinding headaches, and she said there isnt much that can be done about them. Just to drink lots of water and rest. Hopefully they subside soon. Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!

Aww that's great news :dance: 

I am suffering too with the headaches :nope: and my midwife said drink plenty of water and take no more then 8 paracetamol a day. I find Anadin Paracetamol work a treat

xx


----------



## trying2becalm

HI Ladies
Lots of great posts and good news too!! :thumbup:
Welcome and huge congratulations to all the new ladies :happydance: 

Well by nose has gone into overdrive - my DH thinks I have anew superpower!! Not so great in the mornings though. I have waves of nausea and yesterday in a meeting I swear I got the wiff of someones feet - my mouth flooded with saliva and I thought I might have to make a run for it - but it was ok. If I do get MS it will be worse that than - I will live with it if it means little bean is ok though. 

Boobs very sore - sleeping in a soft (cheap) sports bra is helping. Tummy all over the place. and now super tired.

lots of hugs to you all :hugs:

Sleep time :sleep:


----------



## So charming

Good evening ladies !

Iam 24 years old from the Uk pregnant with my second due in march the 5th iam so excited about it :happydance::happydance: hope you accept me here with you :winkwink:


----------



## Doodlebug.

I have sore gums :cry: is anybody else suffering with this? what can I take to help?


----------



## angela2011

Just got back from my first scan and it did not go as good as I hoped:cry:
I am trying to stay positive I am not as far as long as I thought and they could only see two sacs no baby yet. The doctor is going to mointer my HCG to make sure it is doubling and set me up for another ultrasound It is going to be a long two weeks


----------



## heaveneats

angela2011 said:


> Just got back from my first scan and it did not go as good as I hoped:cry:
> I am trying to stay positive I am not as far as long as I thought and they could only see two sacs no baby yet. The doctor is going to mointer my HCG to make sure it is doubling and set me up for another ultrasound It is going to be a long two weeks

hun mine didnt show a baby either! all they saw was a sac with a yolk sac inside and she said "this is where your baby will be growing" they didnt give me any cause for concern


----------



## sharnw

angela2011 :hugs: I hope you get some good news soon xxxxx


----------



## LVnMommy

all they saw @ my scan was the sac and yolk sac!! thats completly normal!!! your baby is the size of a poppy seed too small to see. just try to relax!! i was ELATED!! when i saw my 2 sacs!! some people dont even see that they just see the thickening of the endometrium :) I go back in two weeks also sooo excited


----------



## LVnMommy

Doodlebug. said:


> I have sore gums :cry: is anybody else suffering with this? what can I take to help?

where did you get that AWESOME avatar???


----------



## sharnw

Cant wait for my scan now :) i go at 7weeks :)

*Should I get my blood taken today???*
Im 17 dpo.... What estimate should the numbers be


----------



## iprettii

@ Angela I hope all goes well in 2 wks. I went to the ER my last pregnancy I was about 5w 3 days (give or take a day or so) anyhow I had a pain that was bothering me so when they gave me a scan they only saw a sac and told me I was having a threatened miscarriage. Well needless to say my daughter is now 17 months old.


----------



## heaveneats

well threw up my breakfast today..... now i'm gasy and sore, i hope this is not the kick in of my symptoms


----------



## skeet9924

angela2011 said:


> Just got back from my first scan and it did not go as good as I hoped:cry:
> I am trying to stay positive I am not as far as long as I thought and they could only see two sacs no baby yet. The doctor is going to mointer my HCG to make sure it is doubling and set me up for another ultrasound It is going to be a long two weeks

aww sorry hun :hugs: Hopefully its just still too early


----------



## marieb

Hoping one of you ladies can reassure me that everything is fine.

My 2 year old charged at me about an hour ago and hit me right on the pubic bone with his insanely hard head. It still hurts pretty badly and I'm a little bit concerned about the baby. Do you think there was enough force behind that to cause enough trauma to cause a miscarriage?


----------



## Sweedot

Well, I have a 7 month old baby girl and today I found out I'm pregnant again, husband and I had an "oops" and tw weeks later. Here I am....I'm in utter shock as we tried for a year for our daughter and this was one time! Don't even know how to process this yet. But here I am, again! Already...wow


----------



## heaveneats

marieb said:


> Hoping one of you ladies can reassure me that everything is fine.
> 
> My 2 year old charged at me about an hour ago and hit me right on the pubic bone with his insanely hard head. It still hurts pretty badly and I'm a little bit concerned about the baby. Do you think there was enough force behind that to cause enough trauma to cause a miscarriage?

idon think its anything to worry about !


----------



## skeet9924

marieb said:


> Hoping one of you ladies can reassure me that everything is fine.
> 
> My 2 year old charged at me about an hour ago and hit me right on the pubic bone with his insanely hard head. It still hurts pretty badly and I'm a little bit concerned about the baby. Do you think there was enough force behind that to cause enough trauma to cause a miscarriage?

I'm sure its okay, Baby is pretty snug in there. As long as your not spotting your okay


----------



## marieb

Thanks I figured it was probably okay as long as there was no cramping or spotting. I'm just a little paranoid in these early weeks.

It's still hurting me, I can't believe DS wasn't even fazed by it!


----------



## ~chipper~

marieb said:


> Hoping one of you ladies can reassure me that everything is fine.
> 
> My 2 year old charged at me about an hour ago and hit me right on the pubic bone with his insanely hard head. It still hurts pretty badly and I'm a little bit concerned about the baby. Do you think there was enough force behind that to cause enough trauma to cause a miscarriage?

I'm sure everything will be fine...they are pretty protected in there right now

xx


----------



## Heather212

Sweedot said:


> Well, I have a 7 month old baby girl and today I found out I'm pregnant again, husband and I had an "oops" and tw weeks later. Here I am....I'm in utter shock as we tried for a year for our daughter and this was one time! Don't even know how to process this yet. But here I am, again! Already...wow

Hi Sweetdot! I am exactly in the same boat right now. So unbelievable. Still trying to process everything :shrug:

My baby is 9 months right now :)


----------



## Sweedot

Hi heather. Scary isn't it....but also exciting. Maybe we can be bump buddies?


----------



## skeet9924

Is anyone else feeling crazy bloated and fat!! I feel like no matter what I wear I look huge!! I know it's just bloat .. Just wondering if this is normal or a side effect from my progesterone supplement


----------



## Sweedot

No, bloating is normal, I was very bloated in my last pregnancy, within a few weeks the bloat made me look much farther along than I was, it dissipated eventually and I had a proper bump at around 4 months.


----------



## MrsC8776

I got my beta back today. 11dpo and its 94.26! That seems a little high.


----------



## wantabump1

skeet9924 said:


> Is anyone else feeling crazy bloated and fat!! I feel like no matter what I wear I look huge!! I know it's just bloat .. Just wondering if this is normal or a side effect from my progesterone supplement

Heck yes! The past week I have felt soooooo bloated and gross! I have been avoiding mirrors...i just look thick! I've tried to limit sodium, drink plenty of water, etc. But the bloat remains! I think this is just a tough stage for everyone... the bloat will eventually become bump, just remind yourself of that!


----------



## sharnw

skeet9924 said:


> Is anyone else feeling crazy bloated and fat!! I feel like no matter what I wear I look huge!! I know it's just bloat .. Just wondering if this is normal or a side effect from my progesterone supplement

I am really bloated lol. Its rodeo time in my town and I am NOT wearing my jeans tonight :haha:


----------



## skeet9924

lol I'm glad I'm not the only one!! I'm supposed to be going out for a bachelorette party i'm hosting tomorrow night and have no clue what to wear!! I feel so fat in everything!
We are going to a county bar...I think I might have to wear a dress to hide my fat and bloat! None of the girls at the party i'm hosting know that I am preg..I have to pretend drink :haha: I'm filling up an cleaned out vodka bottle with water so I dont look to suspicious


----------



## skeet9924

MrsC8776 said:


> I got my beta back today. 11dpo and its 94.26! That seems a little high.

Mine was 258 and 13 dpo so you might be on the same track as me!! I get my next set done on Monday..I'm praying its atleast 1100 by then


----------



## sharnw

:haha: "vodka"
have fun skeet :)


----------



## JenJen80

skeet9924 said:


> lol I'm glad I'm not the only one!! I'm supposed to be going out for a bachelorette party i'm hosting tomorrow night and have no clue what to wear!! I feel so fat in everything!
> We are going to a county bar...I think I might have to wear a dress to hide my fat and bloat! None of the girls at the party i'm hosting know that I am preg..I have to pretend drink :haha: I'm filling up an cleaned out vodka bottle with water so I dont look to suspicious

Ha ha good one. I hope no one wants to share the 'vodka'.


I'm feeling okish boobs hurt a tiny bit and I am sooo tired but not sure if i'm still catching up from the hen weekend I went on last week.
I'm off this morning to register with a new Doctors as i can't stand the one I go to now.


----------



## anna1986

wow cant believe how many new post there have been since i went to bed last night!
Congrats to all the new ladies on your BFPs xxx
Today im feelng like a zombie not quite sure what im doing?! feeling really sick. all i know is i have 30 mins to get me n my daughter washed n dressed and out the door so we arent late for music group! got to try and dra her away from the dreaded morning cbeebies!


----------



## Tanja871

Haha, Anna! I thought exactly the same - so many new posts!! 

Welcome to all the new ladies and huge congrats to you!! :)

Today I woke up with a terrible sore throat :( Still no symptoms though... One of my bbs is still a bit sore and I guess my lower back aches a bit but I'm wondering if that's from pretty much being on bed rest at the moment... No sickness or hightened sense of smell or anything like that though. Oh, and I'm hungry! Very hungry!!

Also, I don't know if it's crazy talk or not but I think I might be starting to show a little?!? The bit just above my pubic bone seems to be filling out a bit. I'm not skinny or anything but I'm really hoping it's a good sign! Especially after what my doctor said... FXd!!


----------



## rose.

I feel the same - cant believe I feel bloated already!! My clothes feel a bit tighter too :( keeping this secret for a while is going to be harder than anticipated haha


----------



## Bubsta

I'm soo hearing the bloating/tummy thing. I feel like I'm showing already! Surely most of it is bloating. I know your supposed to show more with your 2nd but this is crazy. I also have no idea how I'm supposed to hide it every day! Thank goodness it's cold... Can do a bit of camo with jackets and scarves etc. 

Congrats to all the new BFPs and positive scans!


----------



## anna1986

Joys of being pregnany withh a toddler! I Now have a poorly little girl who is burning up and floppy got docs at 11:20 and to top it of i feel sick and TMI alert constipation has now gone the other way and im stuck in the toilet! Why is pregnancy so glam?


----------



## Doodlebug.

LVnMommy said:


> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> I have sore gums :cry: is anybody else suffering with this? what can I take to help?
> 
> where did you get that AWESOME avatar???Click to expand...

I just typed due in march into google images :thumbup:


----------



## Heather212

Sweedot said:


> Hi heather. Scary isn't it....but also exciting. Maybe we can be bump buddies?

Yeah I would love that  I'll add you to my buddy list. Hugs :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

Aww Anna :hugs: It's hard enough having a poorly toddler when you're not pregnant. Hope your LO is better soon.

My LO is well but has just forgotten how to sleep :wacko: I haven't had a full nights sleep in weeks and im starting to feel like a zombie. I work part time and today I've had to put soo much make up on to hide the black circles under my eyes. I'm really glad the weekend is coming up x


----------



## JenJen80

Blimey my hormones today, I feel I want to cry and nearly just did in the supermarket!!!

I feel I need to tell someone other than OH as I am dying too. But not sure who to tell. 
Who did you all tell first?


----------



## Lou1234

Wow - I had the afternoon off work and was out last night so haven't been online and had loads of pages to read this morning!

Congrats to all the new BFPs!

Today is officially a hungry day! I have been trying to eat regularly and yesterday I had to force myself to have a cereal bar as I was feeling really light headed. I wasn't hungry but I hadn't eaten for 3 hours and was walking around for most of that time. I felt fine after so my blood sugar levels might have just dropped a bit. Today I feel permanently hungry!

JenJen80 - I told my 3 closest friends first (after my husband obviously!). I've since told another friend and my 3 work colleagues. We are a small department and I want them to know so they are aware in case anything bad happens at work.


----------



## Lou1234

Oh - and I'm a blueberry today! :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

starlight2801 said:


> Aww Anna :hugs: It's hard enough having a poorly toddler when you're not pregnant. Hope your LO is better soon.
> 
> My LO is well but has just forgotten how to sleep :wacko: I haven't had a full nights sleep in weeks and im starting to feel like a zombie. I work part time and today I've had to put soo much make up on to hide the black circles under my eyes. I'm really glad the weekend is coming up x

Thanks just taken her to the docs and she has a ear infection poor thing. Shes sooooo tired yet refusing to sleep! 
Hope ur lo starts sleeping for you soon x


----------



## paula181

*I have just been for an early pregnancy test as my last period was on 27th April so they wanted to know where I was in Pregnancy.
The lady found the yolk sac through my belly but decided to do a vaginally test to look a little closer  WOWZA i nearly peed myself 
Well she said that the Yolk sac was there and everything looked great and in the right place  and she said I look around 5-6 weeks pregnant but nearer to 5 weeks! I know its super early but I am sooooo excited 

xx*


----------



## sequeena

Hope your little girl is better soon! My son is just getting over a ear infection and I've caught a cold so know how you feel :( we're off to hospital to see his plastic surgeon and occupational therapist. It never ends!

I am also mega bloated!


----------



## anna1986

paula181 said:


> *I have just been for an early pregnancy test as my last period was on 27th April so they wanted to know where I was in Pregnancy.
> The lady found the yolk sac through my belly but decided to do a vaginally test to look a little closer  WOWZA i nearly peed myself :rolf:
> Well she said that the Yolk sac was there and everything looked great and in the right place  and she said I look around 5-6 weeks pregnant but nearer to 5 weeks! I know its super early but I am sooooo excited
> 
> xx*

congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## anna1986

sequeena said:


> Hope your little girl is better soon! My son is just getting over a ear infection and I've caught a cold so know how you feel :( we're off to hospital to see his plastic surgeon and occupational therapist. It never ends!
> 
> I am also mega bloated!

me 2 shes been asleep most the morning. oh it never ends does it sophie always has hospital appointments and dieticians etc. hope u feel better soon x


----------



## AmyB1978

:happydance:Anna,

I just realized that we have the same due date!


----------



## anna1986

AmyB1978 said:


> :happydance:Anna,
> 
> I just realized that we have the same due date!

:happydance: yay how r u feeling?


----------



## angela2011

heaveneats said:


> angela2011 said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my first scan and it did not go as good as I hoped:cry:
> I am trying to stay positive I am not as far as long as I thought and they could only see two sacs no baby yet. The doctor is going to mointer my HCG to make sure it is doubling and set me up for another ultrasound It is going to be a long two weeks
> 
> hun mine didnt show a baby either! all they saw was a sac with a yolk sac inside and she said "this is where your baby will be growing" they didnt give me any cause for concernClick to expand...

I sm worried because they didn't even see a yolk sac only a sac I am just praying that I am just to early I get my results from my HCG today and have to get my blood retaken Monday and will know Tuesday if it rising like it should. My doctor said it is to early to worry right now but it is so hard not to I am just praying everything turns out fine


----------



## AmyB1978

anna1986 said:


> AmyB1978 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Anna,
> 
> I just realized that we have the same due date!
> 
> :happydance: yay how r u feeling?Click to expand...

I am feeling so/so. Having quite a bit of nausea/reflux, no real vomiting, yet. Alternating between constipation and diarrhea. Sooo bloated and my breasts have already gone up a cup size! And exhausted. 

My first appointment was not supposed to be until Monday but I called them yesterday as was feeling "off" and like my Blood Pressure might be high. I was seen and it was, indeed, high so they changed my medication dose (is a problem I have had in the past but it was beautifully controlled until the hormones of pregnancy) and I am to rest through the weekend. They are going to check it again Monday and then we will go from there. They are also referring me to a high risk doctor so that the baby and I can be followed very closely, which makes me feel better.

How are YOU???


----------



## dannon

yeah I also feel bloated a lot. I have noticed that I am not bloated at all in the mornings but by afternoon its there and after dinner I am soo much bloated it hurts... :( I hope everything is alright in there. I don't see a dr until 1 more week. I get worried some times..! More so because I don't have any symptoms... mild backache sometimes, that's it.. I hope this week goes by soon and dr sees me and says everything is fine..


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey ladies - I was SO bloated at the beginning, I looked at least 3-4 months pregnant.

Now I'm concerned, because since yesterday, my symptoms are pretty much gone. No breast tenderness, bloating wayyy down (pretty much back to normal), no fatigue or headaches... I had all these symptoms until Wednesday, now nothing. I'm pretty much freaking out.

I haven't had any cramping or bleeding, but I was wondering: I am on progesterone and estrogen supplementation (since I did IVF) - would this mask a m/c? Like maybe I wouldn't bleed because my hormone levels are still high?


----------



## starlight2801

Hey Curlie,

I don't know the answer to your question but I think it is normal for symptoms to come and go, even for a few days at a time.

I know not worrying is easier said than done though. I haven't felt as sick for the past day or two and I can't help but worry a bit :-(

Perhaps call your doctor to put your mind at rest x


----------



## Curliegirlie

Thanks starlight! My doctor is on vacation... My clinic is still open reduced hours with nurses, but I haven't been able to reach someone there today. It seems they're closed. I am considering buying a pregnancy test... Crazy, I know!


----------



## anna1986

AmyB1978 said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyB1978 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Anna,
> 
> I just realized that we have the same due date!
> 
> :happydance: yay how r u feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling so/so. Having quite a bit of nausea/reflux, no real vomiting, yet. Alternating between constipation and diarrhea. Sooo bloated and my breasts have already gone up a cup size! And exhausted.
> 
> My first appointment was not supposed to be until Monday but I called them yesterday as was feeling "off" and like my Blood Pressure might be high. I was seen and it was, indeed, high so they changed my medication dose (is a problem I have had in the past but it was beautifully controlled until the hormones of pregnancy) and I am to rest through the weekend. They are going to check it again Monday and then we will go from there. They are also referring me to a high risk doctor so that the baby and I can be followed very closely, which makes me feel better.
> 
> How are YOU???Click to expand...

Feeling quite sick alot of the time have gone from wanting to eat everything in sight to now not wanting anything. Was diagnosed with a uti on mon n given antibiotics which is causing side effect worse is thrush grrrrr and ive now also gone from being constipated to having diahorreoa. 
My little girl is poirly so have spent the day carryin her around and now i ache all over. 
Also had a scan to rule out an ectopic pregnancy on weds - we saw the sack and yolk sack but that was it wasa bit disappointed tbh n worried somethings not right but have a private scan booked for nxt sat so hopefully baby will be there then with a nice hb fx
X


----------



## dannon

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey ladies - I was SO bloated at the beginning, I looked at least 3-4 months pregnant.
> 
> Now I'm concerned, because since yesterday, my symptoms are pretty much gone. No breast tenderness, bloating wayyy down (pretty much back to normal), no fatigue or headaches... I had all these symptoms until Wednesday, now nothing. I'm pretty much freaking out.
> 
> I haven't had any cramping or bleeding, but I was wondering: I am on progesterone and estrogen supplementation (since I did IVF) - would this mask a m/c? Like maybe I wouldn't bleed because my hormone levels are still high?

same here... next to nothing symptoms wise.. and haven't seen a doctor yet.. first appt is at 6 weeks.. have u seen ur doctor after u found out that u are pregg? I hate that doctors make us wait so long to be seen.. :( wish they understood how we feel... :nope:


----------



## AmyB1978

anna1986 said:


> Feeling quite sick alot of the time have gone from wanting to eat everything in sight to now not wanting anything. Was diagnosed with a uti on mon n given antibiotics which is causing side effect worse is thrush grrrrr and ive now also gone from being constipated to having diahorreoa.
> My little girl is poirly so have spent the day carryin her around and now i ache all over.
> Also had a scan to rule out an ectopic pregnancy on weds - we saw the sack and yolk sack but that was it wasa bit disappointed tbh n worried somethings not right but have a private scan booked for nxt sat so hopefully baby will be there then with a nice hb fx
> X

Sorry you are not feeling well. UTIs are awful, I hope the medication can help clear that up for you, at least. 

As for your scan, remember how tiny the baby is right now. I am pretty sure it is perfectly normal to only see the sack and yolk sack at this point. 

Fxd for you that you, and your daughter, start feeling better soon and that the next scan you can see/hear that reassuring HB.

:hugs:


----------



## anna1986

AmyB1978 said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling quite sick alot of the time have gone from wanting to eat everything in sight to now not wanting anything. Was diagnosed with a uti on mon n given antibiotics which is causing side effect worse is thrush grrrrr and ive now also gone from being constipated to having diahorreoa.
> My little girl is poirly so have spent the day carryin her around and now i ache all over.
> Also had a scan to rule out an ectopic pregnancy on weds - we saw the sack and yolk sack but that was it wasa bit disappointed tbh n worried somethings not right but have a private scan booked for nxt sat so hopefully baby will be there then with a nice hb fx
> X
> 
> Sorry you are not feeling well. UTIs are awful, I hope the medication can help clear that up for you, at least.
> 
> As for your scan, remember how tiny the baby is right now. I am pretty sure it is perfectly normal to only see the sack and yolk sack at this point.
> 
> Fxd for you that you, and your daughter, start feeling better soon and that the next scan you can see/hear that reassuring HB.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

yeah the uti was giving me stomach pains was certian i was going to miscarry luckily the pains have gone now. 
yeah google was actually helpful for once when i googled about the scan apparently its normal not to see baby at this point - apparently some people dont even see a yolk sack. but i wont feel completly at ease until i see that little heartbeat
i hope my little girl feels better soon - ive just rang my mum up in tears :cry: (stupid pregnancy hormones) anyone would think my daughter was seriously ill the way i was blubbing down the phone lol not suffering for a ear infection :dohh:


----------



## JenJen80

anna1986 said:


> AmyB1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling quite sick alot of the time have gone from wanting to eat everything in sight to now not wanting anything. Was diagnosed with a uti on mon n given antibiotics which is causing side effect worse is thrush grrrrr and ive now also gone from being constipated to having diahorreoa.
> My little girl is poirly so have spent the day carryin her around and now i ache all over.
> Also had a scan to rule out an ectopic pregnancy on weds - we saw the sack and yolk sack but that was it wasa bit disappointed tbh n worried somethings not right but have a private scan booked for nxt sat so hopefully baby will be there then with a nice hb fx
> X
> 
> Sorry you are not feeling well. UTIs are awful, I hope the medication can help clear that up for you, at least.
> 
> As for your scan, remember how tiny the baby is right now. I am pretty sure it is perfectly normal to only see the sack and yolk sack at this point.
> 
> Fxd for you that you, and your daughter, start feeling better soon and that the next scan you can see/hear that reassuring HB.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah the uti was giving me stomach pains was certian i was going to miscarry luckily the pains have gone now.
> yeah google was actually helpful for once when i googled about the scan apparently its normal not to see baby at this point - apparently some people dont even see a yolk sack. but i wont feel completly at ease until i see that little heartbeat
> i hope my little girl feels better soon - ive just rang my mum up in tears :cry: (stupid pregnancy hormones) anyone would think my daughter was seriously ill the way i was blubbing down the phone lol not suffering for a ear infection :dohh:Click to expand...


Poor you :(. I had a UTI many years ago and I wasn't pregnant and that was painful enough.
I hope you both feel better soon x


----------



## Tanja871

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey ladies - I was SO bloated at the beginning, I looked at least 3-4 months pregnant.
> 
> Now I'm concerned, because since yesterday, my symptoms are pretty much gone. No breast tenderness, bloating wayyy down (pretty much back to normal), no fatigue or headaches... I had all these symptoms until Wednesday, now nothing. I'm pretty much freaking out.
> 
> I haven't had any cramping or bleeding, but I was wondering: I am on progesterone and estrogen supplementation (since I did IVF) - would this mask a m/c? Like maybe I wouldn't bleed because my hormone levels are still high?

Hey Curlie,

I'm pretty much the same as you (same EDD as well, I think - 07/03?)! Had symptoms to start with but now they're all gone... Even my boobs seem to have gone down in size a bit again!!

From what I have read it's quite normal for symptoms to come and go. I'd love to be able to tell you to not worry and to relax but that would make me a hypocrite as I am constantly worrying myself as well... lol! All we can do is hope for the best and try to relax as much as we can. 

Sticky bean dust to you :dust: :flower:


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Dannon* and *Tanja* - thank-you! I've also heard that symptoms can come and go, but I can't help worrying...

*Dannon* - I have had a Dr's appointment - I had an early scan (5 weeks 5 days) since I did IVF. We saw a little heartbeat (pretty much the earliest you can see it), but anything can still happen. It's still very possible to have a m/c after seeing a heartbeat.

*Tanja *- Yes, we have the same due date! We can be buddies :)


----------



## starlight2801

Curliegirlie said:


> Thanks starlight! My doctor is on vacation... My clinic is still open reduced hours with nurses, but I haven't been able to reach someone there today. It seems they're closed. I am considering buying a pregnancy test... Crazy, I know!

Shame you couldn't reach anyone :nope:

You could always buy a HPT if you think it will reassure you. There's nothing wrong with doing that. 

Hopefully in a day or two your symptoms will be back with a vengeance x


----------



## dannon

Curliegirlie said:


> *Dannon* and *Tanja* - thank-you! I've also heard that symptoms can come and go, but I can't help worrying...
> 
> *Dannon* - I have had a Dr's appointment - I had an early scan (5 weeks 5 days) since I did IVF. We saw a little heartbeat (pretty much the earliest you can see it), but anything can still happen. It's still very possible to have a m/c after seeing a heartbeat.
> 
> *Tanja *- Yes, we have the same due date! We can be buddies :)

Curliegirlie, here is to hope everything is fine with all of us..! :flower: It is reassuring to know that it is normal to have symptoms on and off. :thumbup:


----------



## mummy3ds

WOW what a lot of posts, congratulations and welcome to all the newbies :)

I had woken up all bright and breezy this morning got some holiday bits sorted and then it has dropped off, been to see the eldest in his school performance of Oliver and now cooking tea before we are back up the school again for the 2nd performance......shame I am now fighting the nausea :(


----------



## JenJen80

All I seem to do is eat is this normal?


----------



## Doodlebug.

JenJen80 said:


> All I seem to do is eat is this normal?

hope so :) coz its all im doing :haha:


----------



## JenJen80

Doodlebug. said:


> JenJen80 said:
> 
> 
> All I seem to do is eat is this normal?
> 
> hope so :) coz its all im doing :haha:Click to expand...

lol good. I've had a massive lunch and now a bagel smothered in butter normally I am super healthy with what I eat. 
I have pizza tonight and i'm bound to eat the whole of it!!!


----------



## Tanja871

Curliegirlie said:


> *Dannon* and *Tanja* - thank-you! I've also heard that symptoms can come and go, but I can't help worrying...
> 
> *Dannon* - I have had a Dr's appointment - I had an early scan (5 weeks 5 days) since I did IVF. We saw a little heartbeat (pretty much the earliest you can see it), but anything can still happen. It's still very possible to have a m/c after seeing a heartbeat.
> 
> *Tanja *- Yes, we have the same due date! We can be buddies :)

Hey Curlie,

Yes, I'd love to be buddies! :thumbup:

It's great that you had an early scan and everything was fine! I'm sure your little bean is growing nice and strong in there :) I don't think you need to worry unless you get strong pains and start bleeding! I'd love to have a scan just to see that it's actually true as I still can't believe it, despite having taken around 12 tests, lol!! Will have to wait for at least another 5 weeks though :( Do you know when your next scan will be?

I really hope some proper symptoms kick in soon and the cramps stop! I think I am driving DH mad with my constant worrying... Being pretty much on bed rest now doesn't help either! While I'm sure it's best for the little bean I just feel like I have too much time to think and worry about stuff as I don't have anything else to do, lol!


----------



## skeet9924

lol I eat a lot too!! I'm not normally a breakfest person , but i keep waking up starved!! Last night I stayed up super late so I could sleep in today so hopefully I wouldnt be too exhausted for the party i'm hosting tonight...didnt work though..I woke up early having to pee and way to hungry to stay in bed :)


----------



## mummy3ds

Im feeling a bit scared girls :( I have some streaky discharge :(


----------



## anna1986

cannot believe how bad the sickness is hitting me have hardly eaten all day and am now struggling to eat a 2 egg omlette :(


----------



## JenJen80

mummy3ds said:


> Im feeling a bit scared girls :( I have some streaky discharge :(

How many weeks are you?


----------



## iprettii

I'm super envious to those of you that are eating lots!!!
I have no appetite, my MS has kicked in, although I'm hungry and i'd grab a plate to fix my food once I actually see the food I can't eat it, so i've been eating crackers and cheese, how boring.

I rather nausea than throwing up but sheesh, this nausea seriously has me moving backwards, like I can't do anything but lay in bed.


----------



## iprettii

mummy3ds said:


> Im feeling a bit scared girls :( I have some streaky discharge :(


Hopefully it's nothing to be worried about!!!


----------



## So charming

Iam abit worried girls i have been having brown discharge for few days I dont know if its normal . Plus not sure how many weeks iam i had my last period the 26/05/12....


----------



## Ocean breeze

So charming said:


> Iam abit worried girls i have been having brown discharge for few days I dont know if its normal . Plus not sure how many weeks iam i had my last period the 26/05/12....

From the research i've done, brown spotting is perfectly normal - and my calculations make you 7 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## dannon

I have had creamy discharge for few weeks now (started probably few days after ovulation)... and I still get it.. I know it was a "good" sign during TWW... so I assumed it is ok to get it even after finding out that I am preg.. Is anyone else getting creamy (lotion like, tmi sorry) discharge in first trimester?


----------



## So charming

Ocean breeze said:


> So charming said:
> 
> 
> Iam abit worried girls i have been having brown discharge for few days I dont know if its normal . Plus not sure how many weeks iam i had my last period the 26/05/12....
> 
> From the research i've done, brown spotting is perfectly normal - and my calculations make you 7 weeks today :happydance:Click to expand...

thats whats i have been told about the brown discharge but still abit worried , Thank you so much 7 weeks already whoop whoop 
:baby::baby:


----------



## Ocean breeze

dannon said:


> I have had creamy discharge for few weeks now (started probably few days after ovulation)... and I still get it.. I know it was a "good" sign during TWW... so I assumed it is ok to get it even after finding out that I am preg.. Is anyone else getting creamy (lotion like, tmi sorry) discharge in first trimester?

I've had increased discharge, it's your body's way of keeping infections at bay


----------



## marieb

dannon said:


> I have had creamy discharge for few weeks now (started probably few days after ovulation)... and I still get it.. I know it was a "good" sign during TWW... so I assumed it is ok to get it even after finding out that I am preg.. Is anyone else getting creamy (lotion like, tmi sorry) discharge in first trimester?

I've gotten this a few times. I've definitely noticed an increase in discharge but mine is more watery and cloudy than lotiony most of the time.
It's very normal and will probably continue throughout your pregnancy.


----------



## angela2011

well I got my first levels back and it was 5800 going to repeat on Monday to make sure they are rising They saw two sacks yesterday so praying this is just a early start to a healthy set of twins.


----------



## anna1986

JenJen80 said:


> All I seem to do is eat is this normal?

Yup this is what i was doin til a few days ago now the ms has kicked in i cant stand the sight of food :-(


----------



## anna1986

iprettii said:


> I'm super envious to those of you that are eating lots!!!
> I have no appetite, my MS has kicked in, although I'm hungry and i'd grab a plate to fix my food once I actually see the food I can't eat it, so i've been eating crackers and cheese, how boring.
> 
> I rather nausea than throwing up but sheesh, this nausea seriously has me moving backwards, like I can't do anything but lay in bed.

Am totally with u on this! My ms hit 3 days ago now i cant even look at food without wanting to throw up


----------



## New Mrs W

Hi, may I join? I got my BFP this morning and think I will be due around 25th March. I already have one little boy, Frankie, who is 22 months old. I am looking forward to doing it all over again! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## sjminimac

I just saw this Ruth and nearly cried in the interchange! Wow! Congrats!!! X


----------



## stacirene

Just wanted to check in since I haven't in a week or so. Everything seems to be ok, i have my first appointment and sonogram on Tuesday! I can't wait. I've been told that my doctor gives his patients a picture and a video of every ultra sound! 

MS has kicked in! And it sucks! I thought yesterday was the worst but today its unbearable. :/ i even had to call into work. Back to bed for me!


----------



## sharnw

Im so hungry, but I dont want to eat :(


----------



## Bubsta

dannon said:


> Curliegirlie said:
> 
> 
> *Dannon* and *Tanja* - thank-you! I've also heard that symptoms can come and go, but I can't help worrying...
> 
> *Dannon* - I have had a Dr's appointment - I had an early scan (5 weeks 5 days) since I did IVF. We saw a little heartbeat (pretty much the earliest you can see it), but anything can still happen. It's still very possible to have a m/c after seeing a heartbeat.
> 
> *Tanja *- Yes, we have the same due date! We can be buddies :)[/QUOTE
> 
> Curliegirlie, here is to hope everything is fine with all of us..! :flower: It is reassuring to know that it is normal to have symptoms on and off. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Girls, give yourselves a couple of days and your symptoms will probably return. Last week I woke up and felt stressed because I felt just too good... Sure enough, the next day I was back to feeling crap. I'm going thru one day feeling pretty good and the next feeling yuck. I'm sure everything is fine.Click to expand...


----------



## Sweedot

stacirene said:


> Just wanted to check in since I haven't in a week or so. Everything seems to be ok, i have my first appointment and sonogram on Tuesday! I can't wait. I've been told that my doctor gives his patients a picture and a video of every ultra sound!
> 
> MS has kicked in! And it sucks! I thought yesterday was the worst but today its unbearable. :/ i even had to call into work. Back to bed for me!

I had awful morning sickness last pregnancy that developed into hyperemesis, I was out on the drug zofran and another drug called Phenergan and they were amazing, I went from vomiting 10 plus times a day to once a day and they made me feel so much better.

Some women find that taking via in b6 everyday helps to stave off morning sickness, so if you don't want a prescription, you could try this! I used peggie pops too and those helped and eating little and often of course.

I've already started taking my anti nausea pills this time around, I'm not risking lapsing into hyperemesis again...on a positive note, morning sickness is usually always a good sign and for most women peaks at 10/11 weeks and is usually gone by 14/15 weeks! So hopefully it ain't linger for you.


----------



## rainbows_x

Hi! I'm Donna, 22 and mummy to Ava who is almost 2! I am due in early march, not sure on dates.
I've been in and out of hospital already due to pain, fainting and suspected kidney infection. been having my hcg checked every other day. Next bloods are booked for Tuesday.. my birthday! X


----------



## anna1986

Currently up with my poorly 15 month old who is screaming the house down :( i feel like death 2. 
How am i ever going to cope with 2????????


----------



## sharnw

There is a carnival in town today.... Is it okay to go on the thrill rides???


----------



## EmWillBeAmom

Hi ladies! I am also due in March (fingers crossed!) so would love to join you! Would anyone be interested in using chat (FB or aol or something) sometimes?? I don't think there is a chat feature here. Sometimes I just feel like there are things I don't want to say aloud to my hubby, etc. so thought it would be nice  Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey all, I am new to the forum and expecting baby or babies...have the scan on Monday. I have a feeling there is more than one in there. I already have a very active and heavy 1 year old daughter so am worried about carrying her and what effects this may have on the newbie/s. As she doesnt grip hold of me EVER and is a total dead weight in my arms, plus she is use to being rocked to sleep which is killing my arms and back! HELP:baby:


----------



## FoxMommy

My dd is one as well (as of last Tuesday) and it is exhausting for sure. I had to be in bedrest for two months before delivering her two months early so I'm very concerned about being able to be her mommy. She is so into holding my hands and walking I'm hoping she'll be an independent mover soon so I won't have to carry her in and out of the car all the time! The only saving grace is she is light!?
Could you get a rocking chair and fight her into accepting that as a sleep routine? You could maybe both win that way.


----------



## Tanja871

Bubsta said:


> dannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curliegirlie said:
> 
> 
> *Dannon* and *Tanja* - thank-you! I've also heard that symptoms can come and go, but I can't help worrying...
> 
> *Dannon* - I have had a Dr's appointment - I had an early scan (5 weeks 5 days) since I did IVF. We saw a little heartbeat (pretty much the earliest you can see it), but anything can still happen. It's still very possible to have a m/c after seeing a heartbeat.
> 
> *Tanja *- Yes, we have the same due date! We can be buddies :)[/QUOTE
> 
> Curliegirlie, here is to hope everything is fine with all of us..! :flower: It is reassuring to know that it is normal to have symptoms on and off. :thumbup:
> 
> Hi Girls, give yourselves a couple of days and your symptoms will probably return. Last week I woke up and felt stressed because I felt just too good... Sure enough, the next day I was back to feeling crap. I'm going thru one day feeling pretty good and the next feeling yuck. I'm sure everything is fine.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Bubsta :) You must be on quite the rollercoaster at the moment then, one day feeling well and the next one feeling rubbish!
> 
> I'm still feeling quite normal, apart from the fact that I tend to wake up starving but not really wanting to eat anything... My sore throat and swollen glands sure aren't helping either :( I think the thing that worries me the most (aside from the cramps) is that my boobs have gone down again - they were my last saving grace in terms of symptoms... Oh well, I'll just have to keep hoping that our little bean is still growing strong in there and, maybe, my body is just really good at being pregnant ;)Click to expand...


----------



## anna1986

Hi all hope everyones well today?
Symptoms today ( well started last night) major diahoreoa :( not sure if i should contact out of hrs docs as everything is going straight through me :-(


----------



## Bubsta

Ergh, I don't feel well at all... I think getting up at 4:30 this morning (I couldn't get comfortable and couldn't sleep so I gave up) has taken it's toll. I didn't feel too bad around lunch time, but now.... Blah, I think this is the worst I've felt. I don't feel like food at all, but I will force myself because I think it's probably what I need. I'm grateful for you gals to chat to and distract me with your posts. Keep them coming. BTW, I really am an novice at this whole ticker/emotives thing. Embarrassingly, I don't know how to add them... Sooo, I'm 6wks 2days.


----------



## Bubsta

Tanja871 & Dannon, I'd love to know how you are feeling over the next day or two. Make sure you update ;-)


----------



## Bubsta

anna1986 said:


> Hi all hope everyones well today?
> Symptoms today ( well started last night) major diahoreoa :( not sure if i should contact out of hrs docs as everything is going straight through me :-(

Hi Anna, If your symptoms don't improve, then maybe a visit to the dr isn't a bad idea. Keep your fluids up and try and eat (if if it's just dry crackers or toast). how long as it been going on? If it's more than 48hrs, then I would go to the doc. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## paula181

Morning how are you all? My sore boobs have gone today but it's left backache in it's place :wacko:

XX


----------



## sportysgirl

Went out for a meal and a show with the girls from work last night, (booked before I knew I was pregnant). I was anxious that someone would comment on me not drinking as i don't want lots of people to know yet. I had nothing to worry about, they either didn't notice or were too polite to comment! 

I am feeling shattered now though. Back is still aching and my boobs are sore! 

:kiss:


----------



## anna1986

Bubsta said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope everyones well today?
> Symptoms today ( well started last night) major diahoreoa :( not sure if i should contact out of hrs docs as everything is going straight through me :-(
> 
> Hi Anna, If your symptoms don't improve, then maybe a visit to the dr isn't a bad idea. Keep your fluids up and try and eat (if if it's just dry crackers or toast). how long as it been going on? If it's more than 48hrs, then I would go to the doc. Hope you feel better soon.Click to expand...

its been going on for 12hrs now. if it hasnt improved by mon i will go 2 the docs as it would have been over 48hrs then.
just hoping its not food poisioning or something :(


----------



## Ocean breeze

sportysgirl said:


> I was anxious that someone would comment on me not drinking as i don't want lots of people to know yet.
> :kiss:

I'm anxious about that for next weekend as I'm going to a cocktail party :/ I think I'm going to have to use the old antibiotics excuse but I know if I'm challenged I can't lie very well & will go bright red!! Roll on 12wks+ after the 1st scan so I can start being honest to folk & telling them why I've turned into a miserable, boring, lazy grump-head!


----------



## JenJen80

Ocean breeze said:


> sportysgirl said:
> 
> 
> I was anxious that someone would comment on me not drinking as i don't want lots of people to know yet.
> :kiss:
> 
> I'm anxious about that for next weekend as I'm going to a cocktail party :/ I think I'm going to have to use the old antibiotics excuse but I know if I'm challenged I can't lie very well & will go bright red!! Roll on 12wks+ after the 1st scan so I can start being honest to folk & telling them why I've turned into a miserable, boring, lazy grump-head!Click to expand...

It's awful that we are pressured like this i have a friend who would just know that the Antibiotic thing wasn't real!!!
Luckily for me I had a hen weekend last week which I drank (before i knew i was pregnant), but I was very good about what I drank lol.
I know that's not possible now you know.


----------



## Ocean breeze

sharnw said:


> There is a carnival in town today.... Is it okay to go on the thrill rides???

I wouldn't go on anything that could suddenly jolt your body or anything with high speeds, fast drops, spinning etc. Personally I'd avoid ALL rides as, in my opinion, it's taking an unnecessary risk. My feet would remain safely on the ground at all times :) xx


----------



## sharnw

*Ocean breeze *- I avoided the rides :) So not worth the risk

I am so ready for bed now... On the bright side... I didnt have the menstral aches today :wohoo: I've had the aches since Af was due.. That was 4 days ago :D :D :D


----------



## Ocean breeze

sharnw said:


> *Ocean breeze *- I avoided the rides :) So not worth the risk
> 
> I am so ready for bed now... On the bright side... I didnt have the menstral aches today :wohoo: I've had the aches since Af was due.. That was 4 days ago :D :D :D

YAY that's good news!! Must feel a relief :happydance:

I feel rotten today, grumpier and more tired than ever. I'm disappointed in myself as i've been looking forward to the weekend and now I feel I'm just wasting my day :dohh:


----------



## Sweedot

1 month down and 8 more to go!


----------



## rose.

I've got the alcohol problem this weekend! We are away with friends, managed to get away with it discretely last night but don't know how I'm going to tonight!! I might go with the antibiotics excuse or tummy bug!


----------



## rainbows_x

Feeling very sick today but also very hungry! Craving something greasy! Having a lot of pains today. Was told if they get worse to go straight to the ward. My hcg yesterday was 540 something. x


----------



## DanyB

sharnw said:


> *Ocean breeze *- I avoided the rides :) So not worth the risk
> 
> I am so ready for bed now... On the bright side... I didnt have the menstral aches today :wohoo: I've had the aches since Af was due.. That was 4 days ago :D :D :D

Glad your aches are gone! Mine lasted two weeks before they went away for the most part. Still cramp every once in a while.


----------



## Ocean breeze

Sweedot said:


> 1 month down and 8 more to go!

YAY - put like that it somehow doesn't seem very long at all!! I've never ever wished my days away as much as I have over these past few weeks. I've really just got to get on & start trying to enjoy it all but it's difficult. I feel like i've forgotten how to smile since i've been pregnant, even though it's what i've wanted for years!



rose. said:


> I've got the alcohol problem this weekend! We are away with friends, managed to get away with it discretely last night but don't know how I'm going to tonight!! I might go with the antibiotics excuse or tummy bug!

Good luck Rose! i'll be interested to hear how you get on :winkwink:



rainbows_x said:


> Feeling very sick today but also very hungry! Craving something greasy! Having a lot of pains today. Was told if they get worse to go straight to the ward. My hcg yesterday was 540 something. x

I hope the pains ease off for you soon, :hugs:


----------



## Tanja871

Bubsta said:


> Ergh, I don't feel well at all... I think getting up at 4:30 this morning (I couldn't get comfortable and couldn't sleep so I gave up) has taken it's toll. I didn't feel too bad around lunch time, but now.... Blah, I think this is the worst I've felt. I don't feel like food at all, but I will force myself because I think it's probably what I need. I'm grateful for you gals to chat to and distract me with your posts. Keep them coming. BTW, I really am an novice at this whole ticker/emotives thing. Embarrassingly, I don't know how to add them... Sooo, I'm 6wks 2days.

Hey Bubsta,

So sorry to hear that you're not feeling well :(

I got up at 6am with the puppy today and then slept for a couple of hours on the sofa so DH could have a lie in. (As I'm pretty much on bed rest atm he has to do all the housework etc. He's being so great about this all!) Other than that I'm really crampy today which concerns me but I'm hoping it might just be trapped wind (sorry, TMI!!) It's hard to tell...

Hope you get better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Ocean breeze

Tanja871 said:


> Bubsta said:
> 
> 
> Ergh, I don't feel well at all... I think getting up at 4:30 this morning (I couldn't get comfortable and couldn't sleep so I gave up) has taken it's toll. I didn't feel too bad around lunch time, but now.... Blah, I think this is the worst I've felt. I don't feel like food at all, but I will force myself because I think it's probably what I need. I'm grateful for you gals to chat to and distract me with your posts. Keep them coming. BTW, I really am an novice at this whole ticker/emotives thing. Embarrassingly, I don't know how to add them... Sooo, I'm 6wks 2days.
> 
> To do the tickers: click on someone else's and it takes you to another website and then talks you through how to customise your own. I didn't know how to do it 'til today either. Once it gives you the codes to cut and paste (choose the 2nd coding down) and then back on here you go to 'User CP' then 'edit signature' and then just paste your code in there. Any probs with it, come back & ask :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## skeet9924

Ocean breeze said:


> sportysgirl said:
> 
> 
> I was anxious that someone would comment on me not drinking as i don't want lots of people to know yet.
> :kiss:
> 
> I'm anxious about that for next weekend as I'm going to a cocktail party :/ I think I'm going to have to use the old antibiotics excuse but I know if I'm challenged I can't lie very well & will go bright red!! Roll on 12wks+ after the 1st scan so I can start being honest to folk & telling them why I've turned into a miserable, boring, lazy grump-head!Click to expand...

I had that issue last night.. I put water in an old vodka bottle and used that, and when we got to the restaurant I found out who our waitress was and told her I was very early pregnant but wast ready to tell the party I'm with and asked her to make what ever I ordered a virgin :) other then the bride of the party ( who knows I'm preg) no body suspected a thing. When ever people asked me to do shots I just told them I was obnoxious when I mixed booze :haha:


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi ladies hope u r all well, are any of u getting af cramps? i have bad trapped wind its so painful ive been crying with it, and af cramps coming and goin they are not too bad but can feel them, i have rested all day today as i was worried :( x


----------



## anna1986

klaremumof3 said:


> Hi ladies hope u r all well, are any of u getting af cramps? i have bad trapped wind its so painful ive been crying with it, and af cramps coming and goin they are not too bad but can feel them, i have rested all day today as i was worried :( x

meeeeee! i have got trapped wind to my belly is rumbling real bad. have also had terrible diahoreoa (sp?) feeling really worried too.


----------



## Sweedot

AF cramps are totally normal as is gas and wind....I have trapped wind, awful cramps and the worst gas, and I'm so happy about that, because it just shows that, yes, I am indeed pregnant again, all those wonderful symptoms returning! Lol

Cramping on and off is a very normal early pregnancy symptom, and will return many times throughout the pregnancy as your uterus stretches to accommodate the little one.


----------



## dannon

Bubsta said:


> Tanja871 & Dannon, I'd love to know how you are feeling over the next day or two. Make sure you update ;-)

Hey Bubsta, I am feeling same today so far... No major symptoms.. I keep having achey legs at night.. That's the most consistent symptom (if I can consider it a symptom).. I will update at night if I get any more symptoms...

Hope you all are doing well ladies... :flower:


----------



## marieb

Anyone experiencing MS for the first time despite it not being their first pregnancy?

With DS I had a little queasiness here and there but this time around I've been nauseous for most of the day starting right around 4.5 weeks.


----------



## New Mrs W

sjminimac said:


> I just saw this Ruth and nearly cried in the interchange! Wow! Congrats!!! X

Sarah-Jane, that is soooooo sweet!! I would have said people would have thought you were mental or something, crying in the middle of the bus station, but as it was the interchange you would probably have fit right in with the other mentals!!! Can't wait for you to get your ass in this part of the forum! xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Having horrible cramping and a lot of pain in my kidney. Was told to go into hospital if it was to happen but I hate to be a hyper chondriact :/


----------



## skeet9924

I've been having cramps too, but I'm almost positive most of my is from being constipated...I always put my hand on my stomach and think about where the cramps are before I start panicking.. I've had a few af type cramps, but mostly just cramps that are higher on the left side ( positive its gas)


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi,

Just got my bfp this evening! I had a DD who is 2 and I have been ttc for 7 months. This is the first month that I didn't try and just went with the flow and it worked :)

My due date is March 23rd. My dd was born on her due date so thinking it would be really cool if that happened again!

Only symptoms so far are very sore boobs x


----------



## Bubsta

To do the tickers: click on someone else's and it takes you to another website and then talks you through how to customise your own. I didn't know how to do it 'til today either. Once it gives you the codes to cut and paste (choose the 2nd coding down) and then back on here you go to 'User CP' then 'edit signature' and then just paste your code in there. Any probs with it, come back & ask :flower:[/QUOTE]

Thanks heaps Oceanbreeze for giving me those instructions! It's hard to keep track of when everyone is due. Much easier to just look at the ticker. Thanks again!


----------



## Bubsta

marieb said:


> Anyone experiencing MS for the first time despite it not being their first pregnancy?
> 
> With DS I had a little queasiness here and there but this time around I've been nauseous for most of the day starting right around 4.5 weeks.

Hey Marieb, yep, I was queasy for a couple of weeks with my DD, but this time around that is what made me think I was pregnant. I started feeling sick from about 5 DPO (BFP 11 DPO). I have the occasional good day now and then but otherwise I'm very much reminded that I'm pregnant because I feel so blah. I wonder if that means it's a boy this time around? Anyone else having a completely different pregnancy this time around?


----------



## stacirene

Ive had a pretty good day today. A small cramp here or there, but thats it.

I had to go shopping for a baby shower gift today and it was so hard not to buy anything for me. Although i did break a buy a Rockawear Baby blanket. It was so soft, reversable and on sale for only $10. :)

Has anyone else bought anything yet?


----------



## rainbows_x

I've bought a few little bits, I just couldn't resist and I like to be prepared!


----------



## iprettii

i'm seriously searching for anything to help with this nausea/vomitting. I hate that I'd have to order things online. i want to be able to buy at a store.... like RIGHT NOW lol.. I'M DESPERATE.


----------



## iprettii

Bubsta said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing MS for the first time despite it not being their first pregnancy?
> 
> With DS I had a little queasiness here and there but this time around I've been nauseous for most of the day starting right around 4.5 weeks.
> 
> Hey Marieb, yep, I was queasy for a couple of weeks with my DD, but this time around that is what made me think I was pregnant. I started feeling sick from about 5 DPO (BFP 11 DPO). I have the occasional good day now and then but otherwise I'm very much reminded that I'm pregnant because I feel so blah. I wonder if that means it's a boy this time around? Anyone else having a completely different pregnancy this time around?Click to expand...


nope this time it seems like i'm going to have sever morning sickness like I did the last time.


----------



## rose.

I havent but I went in to mother care yesterday with my friend and they have a big sale on! Was very tempted but it would have given the game away so I had to try not to look!


----------



## rose.

Ocean breeze said:


> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 1 month down and 8 more to go!
> 
> YAY - put like that it somehow doesn't seem very long at all!! I've never ever wished my days away as much as I have over these past few weeks. I've really just got to get on & start trying to enjoy it all but it's difficult. I feel like i've forgotten how to smile since i've been pregnant, even though it's wha
> 
> 
> 
> rose. said:
> 
> 
> I've got the alcohol problem this weekend! We are away with friends, managed to get away with it discretely last night but don't know how I'm going to tonight!! I might go with the antibiotics excuse or tummy bug!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck Rose! i'll be interested to hear how you get on :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Feeling very sick today but also very hungry! Craving something greasy! Having a lot of pains today. Was told if they get worse to go straight to the ward. My hcg yesterday was 540 something. xClick to expand...
> 
> I hope the pains ease off for you soon, :hugs:Click to expand...

It was actually fine - I managed to be discrete again last night and just not drink anything! I think my friend suspects I'm pregnant anyway and knows I wouldn't want to tell anyone just yet, so probably decided not to say anything :) saves the awkwardness!


----------



## AmyB1978

Ocean breeze said:


> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 1 month down and 8 more to go!
> 
> YAY - put like that it somehow doesn't seem very long at all!! I've never ever wished my days away as much as I have over these past few weeks. I've really just got to get on & start trying to enjoy it all but it's difficult. I feel like i've forgotten how to smile since i've been pregnant, even though it's what i've wanted for years!Click to expand...


I can relate soooo much to this! I have wanted to be pregnant/have a baby for as long as I can remember. I've also suffered an early miscarriage and so am now also thoroughly grateful at having another chance, at the gift this baby is. HOWEVER, I feel horrible... am having some complications with my blood pressure, morning sickness - I am not vomiting but feel pretty much always sick, it is especially bad at night (Hence why I am awake right now) , so exhausted, emotional wreck, hot flashes, aches/pains, etc. 

I want more than anything for this baby to be okay and to have a nice, long pregnancy where the baby is born healthy and full term but I am NOT enjoying pregnancy... it's hard, where is that glow!?!


----------



## sharnw

Had a very lazy sunday today.. drank plenty of water :)


----------



## mumandco

Can I join in please,got my bfp this morning


----------



## sportysgirl

mumandco said:


> Can I join in please,got my bfp this morning

Welcome and Congratulations! xxx:kiss:


----------



## mumandco

Thank you x x


----------



## paula181

Congratulations to all the BFP's and welcome

Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

anna1986 said:


> Bubsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope everyones well today?
> Symptoms today ( well started last night) major diahoreoa :( not sure if i should contact out of hrs docs as everything is going straight through me :-(
> 
> Hi Anna, If your symptoms don't improve, then maybe a visit to the dr isn't a bad idea. Keep your fluids up and try and eat (if if it's just dry crackers or toast). how long as it been going on? If it's more than 48hrs, then I would go to the doc. Hope you feel better soon.Click to expand...
> 
> its been going on for 12hrs now. if it hasnt improved by mon i will go 2 the docs as it would have been over 48hrs then.
> just hoping its not food poisioning or something :(Click to expand...

Go to the DR...better to go and have them tell you all is well than for you to suffer needlessly.


----------



## anna1986

Hi all
Congrats to all the new ladies on your BFPs.
Today im feeling slightly better not as sick actually managed to eat a cheese n cucumber sandwich. I have lost 8lbs now though in a week :( 
Good news is the diarheoa has stopped for now :) 
Hope the rest of you lovely ladies r feeling ok xxx


----------



## ohmygoodness

Hello! I got my bfp on Tuesday. I'm in shock still, as we certainly weren't trying. I had my first two when I was young (18 and 20), so now I'm a 32yo with 14 and 12yo children already. While this is certainly a surprise, babies are always a blessing! Based on my charting, my due date should be approximately the 13th of March.


----------



## starlight2801

ohmygoodness said:


> Hello! I got my bfp on Tuesday. I'm in shock still, as we certainly weren't trying. I had my first two when I was young (18 and 20), so now I'm a 32yo with 14 and 12yo children already. While this is certainly a surprise, babies are always a blessing! Based on my charting, my due date should be approximately the 13th of March.

Congratulations :happydance:

I'm due approximately March 13th too :cloud9: x


----------



## sharnw

anna1986- Im so glad your diarheoa has stopped :)

Afm- I woke up with kind of bad cramps last night, stressin over my stupid dog barking and fighting with the next door neigbours dog through the fence :(

I feel better this morning. FX nothing goes wrong :(


----------



## paula181

Is anyone suffering really bad bloating at night time, and feeling like the tummy is stretched to the Max xx


----------



## skeet9924

sharnw- where were the cramps? I'm getting some light af type ones below the belly button, but those are just the uterus sretching. I'm getting some to the side above the belly button and its just gas

Paula- I am super bloated!! I'm also constipated and gassy which is not helping the bloat. Its actually painful at times


----------



## sharnw

skeet9924- My uterus, cervix area and thighs, I keep thinking af is going to come out any minute


----------



## sequeena

I am hugely bloated. Resorted to wearing baggy tops as I look several months pregnant already. Ridiculous.


----------



## skeet9924

sharnw said:


> skeet9924- My uterus, cervix area and thighs, I keep thinking af is going to come out any minute

have you had any spotting?


----------



## sharnw

No spotting at all


----------



## skeet9924

It shouldn't be anything to worry about without spotting.. When do you see your dr?


----------



## starzz

i am also ridiculously bloated....barely fit in my clothes. tummy is normal when i wake up, but as soon as i eat anything, it pops out with bloat....ugh


----------



## sharnw

I see my doctor when I'm 8 weeks. I have my 1st ultrasound at 7 weeks


----------



## skeet9924

Okay, we'll if you get too concerned book an early appt.. Cramps are pretty normal though.. All of my mc and my ectopic all were accompanied by spotting


----------



## sharnw

I'm consentrating on breathing when ever I think about it.
I hope there's a little bean in there. I dont want to see another empty sac ever again:(
Grow baby grow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## skeet9924

I know how heart breaking it is.. I'm scared out of my wits for my us on Tuesday.. I'm almost positive I'll only see the sac because it will be too early .. I think I'm about a week behind what it says. I go get my bloods done tomorrow and will get the results Tuesday as well.. Tuesday will either be a super great day.. Or a super upsetting day


----------



## sharnw

GL skeet :D Hoping for some more lovely news for you


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks sharnw .. My anxiety is building by the moment!!


----------



## Tiffany0x

March 18th for me! :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey ladies!

Welcome to everyone new! Just getting caught up with everyone's news... :)

*Tanja* - are you feeling any better? For how long are you on bed rest?

I did something dumb - I had hollandaise sauce on my eggs this morning (a no-no because of the salmonella risk). I didn't think about it until I had eaten the whole thing... Besides that, still a little worried that my symptoms have subsided. I would actually love some ms right now, just for the reassurance!


----------



## sweetmere

My first scan is Wednesday and I'm scared!!! :/ you guys aren't alone!


----------



## sharnw

I think im going to buy some dresses, wearing mini denum shorts arnt going to help with my bloated stomach at the moment lol


----------



## heaveneats

To all of you getting your scans early, don't be nervous! Be excited, mine I was only 5 1/2 weeks so all they saw was a gestational sac and a yolk sac, the tech told me I was sooo early that that's all you see! Good luck to you all :)

Has anyone got any tricks on ms, mine is bad, I get sick in the morning and late evening, also when I eat anything I get some nausea.... Help!


----------



## skeet9924

Nibble on soda crackers before you even get out of bed. Then sip on water for a bit. 

Start with something light to eat like yogurt. Peppermint candies apparently work well too!!


----------



## anna1986

heaveneats said:


> To all of you getting your scans early, don't be nervous! Be excited, mine I was only 5 1/2 weeks so all they saw was a gestational sac and a yolk sac, the tech told me I was sooo early that that's all you see! Good luck to you all :)
> 
> Has anyone got any tricks on ms, mine is bad, I get sick in the morning and late evening, also when I eat anything I get some nausea.... Help!

try sucking on mints. worked for me :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Morning, I hope everyone is well.

I am back at work today after a week off.

Now a Swetpea! :happydance:


----------



## Amazeballs

Hey all,

I went for my first prenatal scan last week Tuesday and my baby is estimated to arrive on the 1st March!!! Sooooooo super excited!!


----------



## mumandco

Urgh the ms has kicked in early,I had really bad ms with both pregnancies but it usually starts in week 6. Also been feeling dizzy and light headed. :(

Phoning the drs today to make an appointment to confirm pregnancy. Sooo excited.


----------



## MissPiggy

ive still not heard from my mdwfe....gettng grumpy now! lol xxx


----------



## Tanja871

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Welcome to everyone new! Just getting caught up with everyone's news... :)
> 
> *Tanja* - are you feeling any better? For how long are you on bed rest?
> 
> I did something dumb - I had hollandaise sauce on my eggs this morning (a no-no because of the salmonella risk). I didn't think about it until I had eaten the whole thing... Besides that, still a little worried that my symptoms have subsided. I would actually love some ms right now, just for the reassurance!

Hey Curliegirlie,

I'm not sure how I'm feeling to be honest - I seem to be feeling unwell in the mornings but I'm not sure if it's MS or if it's just because I'm hungry with no appetite for anything... Also still been having cramps but sometimes it almost feels a bit like it could be bloat and a UTI or so. Might need to get some cranberry juice to see if it helps. Still no real symptoms though - my bbs got bigger to start with and now have gone down again so yeah, I'm worried and think I will be until my scan (probably in about 5 weeks). I'm seeing my midwife for the first time on 26/07 so hopefully she will be able to reassure me a bit (if nothing terrible happens until then, that is - FXd!!)

I'm signed off for 2 weeks by my GP and got another week and a half to go. My first day back is actually the day of my MW appointment so I'll be working from home that day. I'm bored out of my mind and as I'm pretty much on bed rest I have lots of time to worry about every little twinge. It's driving me mad!! :wacko: Who knew pregnancy could be such a stressful time?!?


----------



## mummy3ds

Morning all
Lots of newbies again - welcome :)
I am still getting cramps, my wind is just awful and I feel sick most of the day :( Gotta love the joys of pregnancy :)
I have the midwife tomorrow so am hoping that I can book a scan in for when we get back from holiday :) x


----------



## sharnw

5 weeks tomorrow Yay :D


----------



## anna1986

well the morning sickness seems to be giving me a break today so am making the most of stuffing my face with yummy food :)


----------



## starlight2801

MissPiggy said:


> ive still not heard from my mdwfe....gettng grumpy now! lol xxx

My midwife appointment came through really quickly - but it's not until 2 October!! That seems sooo far away.

I'm still waiting for my hospital booking appointment to arrive. That comes seperately in our area so we have to do two lots of waiting x


----------



## averitable

Hi ladies - looks like I'm joining you! 5w3d today, due date March 16th I reckon. Had a couple of days of really light bleeding around when AF would have been (about 10 days ago), but never a proper period, and took a test yesterday and got 2-3 weeks on a digi! 

Rang my doctor to see what they thought this morning and they say a strong positive (OK, fine, three strong positives) probably means it was just a bit of breakthrough bleeding, so as long as no more shows up I should just go along to my first appointment on the 30th!


----------



## paula181

Are any of you ladies experiencing yellow (ey) cm as I have had this pretty much since I found out and i seem to notice it more when I am wiping and then its peachy/yellow, and also I am experiencing back ache too right at the bottom, no tummy cramps which is good :thumbup:

I am a right worry wart :dohh: My symptoms are getting stronger so I hope thats a good sign!

xx


----------



## dannon

paula181 said:


> Is anyone suffering really bad bloating at night time, and feeling like the tummy is stretched to the Max xx

I do...!! I am not bloated in morning.. but at night, I feel too much bloated.. as you said, tummy is stretched to the max...! not sure what is causing it specially at night? :wacko:


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Paula* - Not so much yellowy, but an there has been an increase in CM for sure! That happens; it's normal.

*Tanja* - I know exactly what you mean about not knowing if symptoms are really symptoms. I feel kind of off right now, but not sure if it's because of pregnancy or something else. I'm also on progesterone which creates symptoms all by itself. I am also like you - worrying about every little pain, and every "lack of pain" when I feel too good!


----------



## paula181

dannon said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone suffering really bad bloating at night time, and feeling like the tummy is stretched to the Max xx
> 
> I do...!! I am not bloated in morning.. but at night, I feel too much bloated.. as you said, tummy is stretched to the max...! not sure what is causing it specially at night? :wacko:Click to expand...

Its horrible isnt it, it makes sleeping uncomfortable until the bloat goes down. My OH is going to have a shock when he gets home tonight and sees how bloated I get (he hasnt seen me for 5 days) :rofl:

xx


----------



## klaremumof3

im gettin serious heartburn blughhhh boobs r up 2 cup sizes very bloated and lots of yellow cm but i suffered with hypermeisis with my others and i praying so hard i dont get it this time round fx!!! x


----------



## skeet9924

Hi everyone!! Hope everyone is feeling good ( well as good as we can :)) 

Anyone else find their boobs hurt more at night? I find in the morning mine feel pretty good. By the time I take my bra off at night I can barely handle anything touching them!!

I go for my second round of bloods today!! Wish me luck!! And ultra sound tomorrow!! SOOOO hope everything is okay and in the right spot!!


----------



## VSubasic

Hey Ladies!! I go for my first early scan today. I should be 5 weeks or a little over. I am so excited and hope everything looks good. I got 3 blood test the last week and everything looks good and I will most likely get another one today to make sure my levels are still good.


----------



## VSubasic

Has anyone spotted a little after relations?? It worried me a bit, but I read online that its very common and as long as it stops its ok.


----------



## iprettii

first appointment today, no scan though. thank GOD for my mother, she is driving me to the doctor because my vomit spree has me weak


----------



## dannon

paula181 said:


> dannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone suffering really bad bloating at night time, and feeling like the tummy is stretched to the Max xx
> 
> I do...!! I am not bloated in morning.. but at night, I feel too much bloated.. as you said, tummy is stretched to the max...! not sure what is causing it specially at night? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Its horrible isnt it, it makes sleeping uncomfortable until the bloat goes down. My OH is going to have a shock when he gets home tonight and sees how bloated I get (he hasnt seen me for 5 days) :rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah it is horrible... I feel like crap after dinner when i'm all bloated.. DH doesnt pay attention... he thinks I complain no matter what... :haha:


----------



## dannon

Good luck to all ladies who are going for US... keep us posted..!

I am finally having some nausea.. I couldn't finish my breakfast this morning, felt like I would throw up..! feeling little better now... Glad to finally see some symptoms..!


----------



## boxxey

i just found out today that i am pregnant.....due March 26th 2013


----------



## mumandco

Midwife phoned yaaaay she put me down as 6weeks pregnant and I have no idea why so when I go for my 12 week scan il probably be 10 weeks so will have to have another scan. When I really am 12 weeks. Did a clearblue digital this evening and I got a pregnant 1-2weeks. Sooo exhausted already and it's only 5pm


----------



## sportysgirl

skeet9924 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone is feeling good ( well as good as we can :))
> 
> Anyone else find their boobs hurt more at night? I find in the morning mine feel pretty good. By the time I take my bra off at night I can barely handle anything touching them!!
> 
> I go for my second round of bloods today!! Wish me luck!! And ultra sound tomorrow!! SOOOO hope everything is okay and in the right spot!!

Hey, yeah my boobs hurt more at night, just like you when i take my bra off its uncomfortable! 

Hope all goes well with the ultra sound and bloods. x


----------



## mummy3ds

I have been unbelievably shattered but have felt better today  maybe thats passing lol


----------



## rose.

I'm picking up my information pack this evening To start looking through ready for my first appointment in a months time :) so excited! Wish it was August already!!


----------



## So charming

Please ladies pray for me pregnant 7 weeks and few days and i got heavy bleeding for 2 days gone to the a&e yesterday they said the hormones showing everything is fine but they just dont know whats causing they bleeding they said also it could be early signs of a miscarriage


----------



## sportysgirl

So charming said:


> Please ladies pray for me pregnant 7 weeks and few days and i got heavy bleeding for 2 days gone to the a&e yesterday they said the hormones showing everything is fine but they just dont know whats causing they bleeding they said also it could be early signs of a miscarriage

I will say a prayer for you. Fingers crossed all will be ok. xx


----------



## VSubasic

So charming said:


> Please ladies pray for me pregnant 7 weeks and few days and i got heavy bleeding for 2 days gone to the a&e yesterday they said the hormones showing everything is fine but they just dont know whats causing they bleeding they said also it could be early signs of a miscarriage

Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Ocean breeze

So Charming - sending positive thoughts & hugs your way xxx


----------



## paula181

So charming said:


> Please ladies pray for me pregnant 7 weeks and few days and i got heavy bleeding for 2 days gone to the a&e yesterday they said the hormones showing everything is fine but they just dont know whats causing they bleeding they said also it could be early signs of a miscarriage

I will say a prayer for you :hugs:

xx


----------



## dannon

So charming said:


> Please ladies pray for me pregnant 7 weeks and few days and i got heavy bleeding for 2 days gone to the a&e yesterday they said the hormones showing everything is fine but they just dont know whats causing they bleeding they said also it could be early signs of a miscarriage

Praying for you... :hugs:


----------



## foxiechick1

So charming said:


> Please ladies pray for me pregnant 7 weeks and few days and i got heavy bleeding for 2 days gone to the a&e yesterday they said the hormones showing everything is fine but they just dont know whats causing they bleeding they said also it could be early signs of a miscarriage

Thinking of you hope everything is ok xx


----------



## jewelstar

Said a prayer for you!!


----------



## So charming

Thank you ladies for your support iam so stressed


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thinking of you So Charming. :hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Thoughts and prayers being sent your way x


----------



## sharnw

So charming- Sending thoughts and prays to you x


----------



## rose.

Thinking of you so charming :hugs:


----------



## lmk423

Just got my first BPF at the doctors office today. She sent me to get a blood test and scheduled one after that as well. I was there for another test but they decided to do a pregnancy test first. My period wasn't even late yet. I'm only 10 dpo. Anyone else have that??

I'm so excited, nervous, anxious!!

My EDD is 3/29/13!


----------



## sequeena

Thinking of you so charming x


----------



## starzz

So Charming - said a prayer for you


----------



## stacirene

Ive been feeling extremely weak that past week. I dont ever want to move. :(
I have my first appointment and scan in the morning. :) i dont know why, but i'm so scared to go.


----------



## rainbows_x

Been in hospital low hcg rising. bleeding and cramping. It's my birthday tomorrow and I have a scan. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## LVnMommy

is anyone else here on the 3rd baby?? this is my 2nd pregnancy this year (MC) im only about 6 weeks or so and i have a little bump already!! yikes feeling SO fat!! my pants are already getting uncomfortable


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, That was the case for my first child...I just knew I was pregnant way before my period was due, held off for a while about getting the test til my DH persisted we go get a tester and the lines came up straight away within seconds and I was about 6 days prior to my expected time of the month. So the blood test confirms the levels of hormones and tells the Dr if you are low in iron or vitamins or whatever. Start taking a pregnancy vitamin if they recommend one.


----------



## Ittybittyx

Had a march baby this year & due with a march baby next year :) I'm cursed with march babies!


----------



## skeet9924

rainbows_x said:


> Been in hospital low hcg rising. bleeding and cramping. It's my birthday tomorrow and I have a scan. Praying for a miracle.

So sorry to hear :hugs: praying everything is okay!!


----------



## skeet9924

lmk423 said:


> Just got my first BPF at the doctors office today. She sent me to get a blood test and scheduled one after that as well. I was there for another test but they decided to do a pregnancy test first. My period wasn't even late yet. I'm only 10 dpo. Anyone else have that??
> 
> I'm so excited, nervous, anxious!!
> 
> My EDD is 3/29/13!

I got mine at 11 dpo.. I think mine would have shown before for sure!


----------



## Libbysmum

Ittybittyx said:


> Had a march baby this year & due with a march baby next year :) I'm cursed with march babies!

LOL you sound like a friend of mine...she has her youngest born in September and her new little one due in September...at least you get all the parties over quickly.

We have our eldest in July, my hubby's birthday in July and our wedding anniversary in July...busy month for us...thankfully this little berry is due in March but that is also when our rental lease is up and we are suppose to be moving house! I keep imagining myself at 9mths trying to lift boxes!


----------



## iprettii

doctors visit went well today, doctor told me I am just over 6 weeks pregnant. I have my first ultra sound august 23rd I will be almost 12 weeks at that time. I was also given something for my sever morning sickness so after 4 days of no food/drinks I was able to eat. I was also almost admitted into the hospital due to me being dehydrated. But thankfully i've been able to keep my liquids down thanks to my prescription.


----------



## Kelly9

Hey everyone, I'm due march 28th may be moved to the 26th when we have our first scan.


----------



## SLCMommy

:wave:Hello Everyone! May I join?

I am pregnant, my due date is March 6th (My birthday is March 20!). I've had an ultrasound and baby seemed to be doing great. I lost a son at 14w 6d in January and I had him cremated. :cry: It was the scariest, most heart wrenching thing i've ever done threw. I went to my 4th month appointment, and there was no heartbeat. :cry: I had seen him on the ultrasound just a few weeks before and he was happy go' lucky, bouncing around and everything so seeing him laying inside of my body lifeless with hardly any body heat just killed me inside. I still cry over losing him, and I still very much so miss him. :angel: This is hopefully are rainbow baby! We are very excited at the hopes of having a newborn in our arms after a 2nd trimester loss. 

To those who might be having a miscarriage right now, please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Either way, If you need anyone to talk to, please know that you can talk to me. I am on babyandbump at least once a day. :hugs:


----------



## sweetmere

Fatigue has been hitting the past few days!! along with more nausea. yay!!! ...lol


----------



## SLCMommy

sweetmere: Oh, I have had VERY bad nausea too. You my friend, are not alone!


----------



## Libbysmum

I had a bad time with severe tiredness and nausea and dizzy spells last pregnancy so I feel for you ladies...I cant promise it gets any better but hang in there! Try some dry crackers and try keeping up your fluids. A friend recommended to me some Roiboss tea. It helps a bit and it doesnt taste like tea at all which is good cause I am NOT a tea drinker. Thankfully not all pregnancies are the same and so far I have felt ok with this one.


----------



## Kelly9

SLCmommy so sorry to hear that, I lost my daughter Hannah in Jan at 18 weeks so I completely understand what you mean, we also have her ashes tucked safely away with us.


----------



## sportysgirl

rainbows_x said:


> Been in hospital low hcg rising. bleeding and cramping. It's my birthday tomorrow and I have a scan. Praying for a miracle.

Thinking of you and praying all goes well. xx


----------



## sportysgirl

iprettii said:


> doctors visit went well today, doctor told me I am just over 6 weeks pregnant. I have my first ultra sound august 23rd I will be almost 12 weeks at that time. I was also given something for my sever morning sickness so after 4 days of no food/drinks I was able to eat. I was also almost admitted into the hospital due to me being dehydrated. But thankfully i've been able to keep my liquids down thanks to my prescription.

So glad to hear you are feeling better, lets hope those new meds work and you can start eating again. :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

Kelly9 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm due march 28th may be moved to the 26th when we have our first scan.

Congratulations and welcome! x


----------



## SLCMommy

Kelly9 said:


> SLCmommy so sorry to hear that, I lost my daughter Hannah in Jan at 18 weeks so I completely understand what you mean, we also have her ashes tucked safely away with us.

I'm so sorry for your loss as well. :hugs: Did they ever find the cause? Our son was healthy, but they said the most likely thing that happened was a blood clot in his umbillical cord.


----------



## sportysgirl

SLCMommy said:


> :wave:Hello Everyone! May I join?
> 
> I am pregnant, my due date is March 6th (My birthday is March 20!). I've had an ultrasound and baby seemed to be doing great. I lost a son at 14w 6d in January and I had him cremated. :cry: It was the scariest, most heart wrenching thing i've ever done threw. I went to my 4th month appointment, and there was no heartbeat. :cry: I had seen him on the ultrasound just a few weeks before and he was happy go' lucky, bouncing around and everything so seeing him laying inside of my body lifeless with hardly any body heat just killed me inside. I still cry over losing him, and I still very much so miss him. :angel: This is hopefully are rainbow baby! We are very excited at the hopes of having a newborn in our arms after a 2nd trimester loss.
> 
> To those who might be having a miscarriage right now, please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Either way, If you need anyone to talk to, please know that you can talk to me. I am on babyandbump at least once a day. :hugs:

Congratulations, I am due 10th March (my birthday is 17th).

So sorry for your lose. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes she died after having intrauterine fetal surgery. She had a tumour called a sacrococcygeal teratoma that was causing her heart to pump to hard due to excess demand on blood supply (easiest way I know to describe it). Surgery went well but she passed a few hours later, it was just to much for her. 

Yay for barfing meds working! They never helped me, just made me super tired!

Sportysgirl thanks :)


----------



## SLCMommy

sportysgirl said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> :wave:Hello Everyone! May I join?
> 
> I am pregnant, my due date is March 6th (My birthday is March 20!). I've had an ultrasound and baby seemed to be doing great. I lost a son at 14w 6d in January and I had him cremated. :cry: It was the scariest, most heart wrenching thing i've ever done threw. I went to my 4th month appointment, and there was no heartbeat. :cry: I had seen him on the ultrasound just a few weeks before and he was happy go' lucky, bouncing around and everything so seeing him laying inside of my body lifeless with hardly any body heat just killed me inside. I still cry over losing him, and I still very much so miss him. :angel: This is hopefully are rainbow baby! We are very excited at the hopes of having a newborn in our arms after a 2nd trimester loss.
> 
> To those who might be having a miscarriage right now, please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Either way, If you need anyone to talk to, please know that you can talk to me. I am on babyandbump at least once a day. :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations, I am due 10th March (my birthday is 17th).
> 
> So sorry for your lose. :hugs:Click to expand...

My birthday is March 20th :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Kelly9 said:


> Yes she died after having intrauterine fetal surgery. She had a tumour called a sacrococcygeal teratoma that was causing her heart to pump to hard due to excess demand on blood supply (easiest way I know to describe it). Surgery went well but she passed a few hours later, it was just to much for her.
> 
> Yay for barfing meds working! They never helped me, just made me super tired!
> 
> Sportysgirl thanks :)

I'm so sorry. :hugs: I watched a documentary on how we are made (more than just the birds and the bees) and it's interesting, all these cells that come together, fold together... it really is amazing how it all just happens. It is SUCH a delicate process that even one small thing can throw it all off. :cry: Do you still grieve? I'm over the initial shock/sad stages, but if I think of my son I get sad. It's still such a tender subject to me. I don't mind talking about him, but it's still emotional. Not very strong yet...

FX that we will get our rainbow babies!


----------



## anna1986

Hi all 
Cant believe how many of us there r now. 
How are we all feeling today?
My ms seems to have subsided again for now which is great as have a very energetic 15 month old to entertain. Have a private scan booked for saturday but am not feeling hopeful that im going to see a healthy happy baby n hb. Just have a feeling. :(


----------



## mummy3ds

Morning all
Off to the MW in an hour :) Im still feeling horribly nauseaous and just cant seem to shack it :( 
Sorry to hear about everyone else having a rough time xx


----------



## Lou1234

anna1986 said:


> Hi all
> Cant believe how many of us there r now.
> How are we all feeling today?
> My ms seems to have subsided again for now which is great as have a very energetic 15 month old to entertain. Have a private scan booked for saturday but am not feeling hopeful that im going to see a healthy happy baby n hb. Just have a feeling. :(

Hi Anna,

I'm feeling the same as you at the moment. My boobs are less swollen and sore and my MS isn't really there today. I'm nervous that I'm not going to see anything at my early scan on Thursday. Each time I think negative thoughts about my scan I replace it straight away with a positive thought.

Congrats to all the new BFPs!


----------



## christin8229

I'm feeling really irritable and worried and poor DH is taking the brunt of it, currently 6w3d and the only symptoms I have are sore boobs, slight nausea and tiredness, starting to worry because I'm reaching the stage I miscarriaged before, had a sore pain in my stomach last night but hasn't happened since, to sum up how I'm feeling is worried sick, phone the midwife on Monday for my booking appointment, why does the first trimester drag in :-(


----------



## anna1986

Lou1234 said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Cant believe how many of us there r now.
> How are we all feeling today?
> My ms seems to have subsided again for now which is great as have a very energetic 15 month old to entertain. Have a private scan booked for saturday but am not feeling hopeful that im going to see a healthy happy baby n hb. Just have a feeling. :(
> 
> Hi Anna,
> 
> I'm feeling the same as you at the moment. My boobs are less swollen and sore and my MS isn't really there today. I'm nervous that I'm not going to see anything at my early scan on Thursday. Each time I think negative thoughts about my scan I replace it straight away with a positive thought.
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!Click to expand...

Hi im trying to think positive or not think about it. 
I had a scan on wednesday and we saw sack n yolk sack but no baby or hb but i was only around 5w5d so they said i was too early to see this but since then ive been stressing out that theres still going to be no baby or hb at the next scan on saturday. Pregnancy is sooooo stressful! Lol


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! I have my scan in 1.5 hrs!! Soooo nervous!! I'm preparing myself not to see anything as Im pretty sure I Ovd late for my cycle!! Lol on a bonus for the fun of it I took a hpt this morning.. The test line came up before the control line and it was super dark :).

Is anyone else waking up super sore and stiff? I have a fantastic bed yet the past few mornings I wake up and my back is so stiff.. Lol and I'm starved!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Skeet, I am most definitely waking up sore. I have also been switching back and forth between bed and couch to try to get comfortable (and because of nausea) so that could be part of it. I didn't realize I would be this achy this early on!


----------



## skeet9924

I'm glad i'm not the only one...I feel like an old woman in the morning :(


----------



## amh_rn

Hi ladies!
I am expecting my first, DH's second... I am nervous! Due March 22, 2013
No huge symptoms yet...

:cloud9:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## mummy3ds

Im back from the MW I was there an hour and a half!! went through everything did BP which was a little low, and did bloods, scan is booked in for 21st Aug so its feeling a bit more real now :) x


----------



## paula181

anna1986 said:


> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Cant believe how many of us there r now.
> How are we all feeling today?
> My ms seems to have subsided again for now which is great as have a very energetic 15 month old to entertain. Have a private scan booked for saturday but am not feeling hopeful that im going to see a healthy happy baby n hb. Just have a feeling. :(
> 
> Hi Anna,
> 
> I'm feeling the same as you at the moment. My boobs are less swollen and sore and my MS isn't really there today. I'm nervous that I'm not going to see anything at my early scan on Thursday. Each time I think negative thoughts about my scan I replace it straight away with a positive thought.
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi im trying to think positive or not think about it.
> I had a scan on wednesday and we saw sack n yolk sack but no baby or hb but i was only around 5w5d so they said i was too early to see this but since then ive been stressing out that theres still going to be no baby or hb at the next scan on saturday. Pregnancy is sooooo stressful! LolClick to expand...

Hi hun I know what you mean, I had a scan at 5+weeks as I have been having tiny bit of spotting and they saw the Yolk sac etc. Did you have the internal scan too xx


----------



## Lou1234

Anna - I was the same. Had an early scan at about 5+4 and only saw the sac and the yolk. I was supposed to have an early scan last Thurs but we moved it back a week so hopefully this Thursday we will see the heartbeat. At the moment I'm at the stage I feel they are going to tell me I'm making it up and I'm not pregnant at all!

Mummy3ds - wow that was a long appointment! I have mine on the 31st July and my 12+ week scan is booked for the 20th August.


----------



## mumandco

Today I'm feeling really really stressed,and exhausted. I also can't stop eating I'm constantly hungry which is really unlike me


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey ladies!

Welcome to everyone new! This group has become so big!

*socharming* and *rainbows*- you are in my thoughts... Any updates?

I have had a bit of nausea today and yesterday, but the weird thing is, I've been burping a lot. The burps seem to relieve a bit of the nausea too (for a while, until the next "wave" hits). Has anyone else experienced this? Most people don't know I'm pregnant, and they probably just think I'm gross and burpy...haha


----------



## anna1986

paula181 said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Cant believe how many of us there r now.
> How are we all feeling today?
> My ms seems to have subsided again for now which is great as have a very energetic 15 month old to entertain. Have a private scan booked for saturday but am not feeling hopeful that im going to see a healthy happy baby n hb. Just have a feeling. :(
> 
> Hi Anna,
> 
> I'm feeling the same as you at the moment. My boobs are less swollen and sore and my MS isn't really there today. I'm nervous that I'm not going to see anything at my early scan on Thursday. Each time I think negative thoughts about my scan I replace it straight away with a positive thought.
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi im trying to think positive or not think about it.
> I had a scan on wednesday and we saw sack n yolk sack but no baby or hb but i was only around 5w5d so they said i was too early to see this but since then ive been stressing out that theres still going to be no baby or hb at the next scan on saturday. Pregnancy is sooooo stressful! LolClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun I know what you mean, I had a scan at 5+weeks as I have been having tiny bit of spotting and they saw the Yolk sac etc. Did you have the internal scan too xxClick to expand...

Yeah had a internal scan (actually wasnt as scarier instrument as i thought - it looked worse). Had already booked a private scan before i got sent for a nhs one coz of pain was going to cancel the private one but i need to go to see whats going on. I will be 7+3 then so there should be a hb. Have you got another scan booked?


----------



## anna1986

Lou1234 said:


> Anna - I was the same. Had an early scan at about 5+4 and only saw the sac and the yolk. I was supposed to have an early scan last Thurs but we moved it back a week so hopefully this Thursday we will see the heartbeat. At the moment I'm at the stage I feel they are going to tell me I'm making it up and I'm not pregnant at all!
> 
> Mummy3ds - wow that was a long appointment! I have mine on the 31st July and my 12+ week scan is booked for the 20th August.

Good luck for thursday hun x


----------



## Curliegirlie

mumandco said:


> Today I'm feeling really really stressed,and exhausted. I also can't stop eating I'm constantly hungry which is really unlike me

I was also super hungry and snacking a lot (unlike me, I don't really snack usually) until a few days ago. Now I'm feeling nauseous. Yesterday, I couldn't eat anything, then I felt better for a bit, ate everything in sight, and then felt sick again. No throwing up though, so that's good.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Have any of you ladies with nausea ever drank Ensure or Boost (or something similar)? I'm scared I'm not getting enough nutrients. I made myself such a good, healthy lunch yesterday but I couldn't touch it. Instead, I ate a whole sleeve of saltines. Not much nutrition in that.


----------



## marieb

I've never tried Ensure of Boost. Everything I've read says if your suffering from morning sickness just eat what appeals to you and worry about nutrition when it lessens. It's better to get something in you, than nothing. I'm pretty much subsisting off toast, crackers and yogurt these days.


----------



## marieb

I have a doctor's appointment next Tuesday and am really hoping I get offered an early scan. I took a test at 11dpo and it was super dark and a CB Digi said 2-3 weeks so I'm wondering if there's some way I'm further along than I think.
I've also started feeling really sick and nauseous around 4 weeks which has already turned into full blown morning sickness at 5.5weeks (I never had any of this with DS!)


----------



## mummy3ds

I am very windy (both ends so not pleasant!!) and yes I find it also relieves my nausea which is pretty much constant :( 
I mentioned the constant nausea to the MW and she said well you have never been pg with girls before...........does nausea indicate girls? x


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, I've been away for a few days and missed so much! I hope that all of you with worries and concerns are ok, please do update us when you can :hugs:

As for me I'm nauseous as you like and have food aversions to virtually everything. The only things that are remotely edible in my mind are cream crackers, cheese and crumpets. I never had MS or cravings/aversions when I was having Maia so it's, well, different.

Im not seeing it as a negative thing as in a way I'm finding it reassuring iykwim?

I am completely exhausted but my toddler, who was such a good sleeper as a baby, has decided it isn't fun to sleep through the night anymore :shrug: I've had 3 weeks of constant night waking now do I'm off to the health visitor clinic now for advice as its wearing me down. I'm sure it would be even if I wasn't preggo.

Speak soon ladies x


----------



## Curliegirlie

Oh boy starlight! I'm exhausted, and this is my first... I can't imagine also having an energetic toddler! Good luck :)


----------



## paula181

Aww I'm not too worried now I was freaking abit thinking they were keeping something from me. Yes I have my dating scan on the 24th July, as I have Pcos and even though I had an early scan they want to see that things are progressing and give me an accurate date.

xx


----------



## starlight2801

paula181 said:


> Aww I'm not too worried now I was freaking abit thinking they were keeping something from me. Yes I have my dating scan on the 24th July, as I have Pcos and even though I had an early scan they want to see that things are progressing and give me an accurate date.
> 
> xx

Good news xx


----------



## mybundleofjoy

Also due in March, hoping this little baby sticks after two miscarriages. Wishing everyone all the best xxx


----------



## Ocean breeze

I'm back from my 1st midwife appt. Found it a little disappointing if I'm honest. It only took 20mins & was primarily just filling in a form. She checked my BP and weight but that was it. I commented that nobody medical has verified the pregnancy & raised concerns about another miscarriage but she just said 'we trust you, what will be will be, let nature run it's course'. I thought there would be at least something that reassured me that the pregnancy was ongoing. She booked me in again for 3weeks & told me to book my scan in for around 12weeks. That was all. OH was pleased at how it went & so we've fallen out now as he can't understand what my issue is & why I'm still anxious. He says I'm pregnant until proven otherwise. Which to me feels stressful as I won't find out for definite for another 5 weeks.


----------



## skeet9924

Just got back from my u/s...the tech originally told me that she would not be allowed to tell me anything because I'm still so early. We had a very relaxed converstation through out the whole thing and she was asking me about my previous losses. At the end of the u/s she told me I was not allowed to tell my dr that she said anything, but she could see the beginning of a baby in my uterus!! She told me that she is sure that she will probably see me in a week or 2 for a follow up scan and that she would be able to share a lot more with me at that point. I was so happy that she reassured me that it was not ectopic that i actually cried!!


----------



## mummy3ds

Skeet good news :)
Starlight, when your lo wakes what does she want? a cuddle, a drink, a wee??
I have 3 and the youngest 2 used to tag team. Im shattered which according to the MW is normal when you have multiple children lol


----------



## FoxMommy

Starlight- my one year old has also decided not to sleep through the night anymore and it is super exhausting. Let me know if your doctor has anything useful to say about it.

My thoughts and prayers are with those who are struggling. Even though my last prgnancy was chaotic I am doing a good job not worrying.


----------



## starlight2801

Mummy3ds she seems to just want me when she wakes. She isn't dirty or particularly wet and doesn't show much interest in drinking :shrug:

The health visitor has suggested staying with her while she falls asleep to begin with (but not cuddling her to sleep) and gradually start increasing the distance so you ultimately just have to open the bedroom door and say something like 'mummy's here, it's ok. Just go back to sleep'. She is arranging a home visit for someone to come and talk through it with me properly


----------



## starlight2801

Ocean Breeze I remember when I was pregnant with DD I was disappointed with my first midwife appointment too :hugs:

Skeet - that's fantastic news :thumbup:


----------



## paula181

I've started spotting again :cry: and there's nothing anyone can do :(


----------



## anna1986

paula181 said:


> I've started spotting again :cry: and there's nothing anyone can do :(

Hugs hun hope all turns out ok xx


----------



## paula181

My midwife basically said expect the worse and if I'm still the same they will scan me on Thursday to are if my baby has a heartbeat. I'm heartbroken :cry:

xx


----------



## anna1986

paula181 said:


> My midwife basically said expect the worse and if I'm still the same they will scan me on Thursday to are if my baby has a heartbeat. I'm heartbroken :cry:
> 
> xx

Oh hun really sorry. Hopefully the spotting will stop and all will be fine xx:hugs:


----------



## Sweedot

That's a bit harsh, I spotted several times In my last pregnancy, brown, the midwives always reassured me...yes, it's true you can't do much to prevent a loss at this stage, but she told me to rest, put my feet up and drink plenty of water and hopefully it would turn out ok and it did. 

Remain hopeful, lots and lots of women spot during pregnancy, every time I had an examination I would spot, there was a pool of implantation blood that kept leaking out...for months.


----------



## sportysgirl

paula181 said:


> I've started spotting again :cry: and there's nothing anyone can do :(

Thinking of you FX all will be ok. xx


----------



## skeet9924

Just got my bloods.. In 6 days went from 258 - 4914


----------



## Kelly9

I'm spotting also, pink/brown watery discharge, never did with my two other pregnancies and I'm freaking out. Got my beta's done today will repeat on thursday. Just praying for everything to be ok. I have an almost 2 year old son, and lost a daughter halfway through last time so this is just so painful to see the pink. Cramping a little with a moderate backache.

They booked me a scan for 5 weeks, would the yolk sac show or would anything show? I also got pregnant 2-3 on my digi this morning at 12dpo usually you don't get 2-3 till 14dpo and my ic was darker this morning, I'm just going to keep peeing on sticks and praying the lines get darker.


----------



## starlight2801

paula181 said:


> My midwife basically said expect the worse and if I'm still the same they will scan me on Thursday to are if my baby has a heartbeat. I'm heartbroken :cry:
> 
> xx

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

Please try not to give up hope yet. I had two episodes of spotting in first tri with my daughter and everything was absolutely fine.

Take it easy and try to think positive thoughts xx


----------



## skeet9924

Paula and Kelly :hugs: I'm praying everything turns out for you !!! I know how hard it is to see spotting. Put your feet up, relax and drink lots of water


----------



## mummy3ds

Starlight, Imo I would say staying with your lo whilst she falls asleep is making a rod for your back. Is it that she wont go to sleep or that she is waking? x


----------



## SLCMommy

paula181 said:


> My midwife basically said expect the worse and if I'm still the same they will scan me on Thursday to are if my baby has a heartbeat. I'm heartbroken :cry:
> 
> xx

I'm so sorry, please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

Kelly9 said:


> I'm spotting also, pink/brown watery discharge, never did with my two other pregnancies and I'm freaking out. Got my beta's done today will repeat on thursday. Just praying for everything to be ok. I have an almost 2 year old son, and lost a daughter halfway through last time so this is just so painful to see the pink. Cramping a little with a moderate backache.
> 
> They booked me a scan for 5 weeks, would the yolk sac show or would anything show? I also got pregnant 2-3 on my digi this morning at 12dpo usually you don't get 2-3 till 14dpo and my ic was darker this morning, I'm just going to keep peeing on sticks and praying the lines get darker.


WHAT??!! Oh no! Kelly, i'm so sorry you have to be worried like this. As far as a 5 week scan, it depends on where in the 5 weeks you are... earlier part, honestly, it will be really hard to see anything. If the scan is in the latter part, closer to 6 weeks, they should definitely see a yok sack. However, at this point since you are incredibly early the levels will say more than anything. If they are increasing, than most likely the spotting could be from implantation, even if it's a little late for that. Sometimes a uterus is sensitive. The only thing that is concerning is the brown, which can mean there is more bleeding than what you've seen, and what you are seeing is old blood leakage. Watery discharge is great - that's nothing to worry about. If your levels are decreasing though, than that's not news that anyone would want to hear because that would be a really good indicator that this particular pregnancy isn't going to work out. 

Seriously - try to stay off your feet if you can. Stay positive! Private message me anytime you want too. Please, please keep me updated!! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

AFM, spent a lot of time in the bathroom yesterday! :sick::sick::sick:

I totally spaced out my sons dance class yesterday so he missed that, and than I thought today was my daughters first day of school so I took her shopping for new clothing yesterday, only to log into the schools website to see that it starts NEXT Wednesday. I am a total space cadette lately! :dohh:

Everything else seems to be fine - my fundus of my uterus is getting to where you can really feel it, and when I have a full bladder it's HUGE. :haha:

My appetite has slowed down. I got my BFP at 3 weeks, from 3-5 weeks I ate like CRAZY, now I'm like...blahh! if I eat too much or even at all. It just depends on how sick I'm feeling. :nope:


----------



## paula181

Just got back from scan and they said everything is fine and they saw the heartbeat, they are not sure why I have had spotting
Xx


----------



## ohmygoodness

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Welcome to everyone new! This group has become so big!
> 
> *socharming* and *rainbows*- you are in my thoughts... Any updates?
> 
> I have had a bit of nausea today and yesterday, but the weird thing is, I've been burping a lot. The burps seem to relieve a bit of the nausea too (for a while, until the next "wave" hits). Has anyone else experienced this? Most people don't know I'm pregnant, and they probably just think I'm gross and burpy...haha

I'm just a 6 weeks today, and have only had just little twinges of nausea so far, though I'm certain it will come. As far as gassiness goes, no burps for me, but it comes out the other way all day. I hope I'm not like this the entire time.


----------



## Sweedot

paula181 said:


> Just got back from scan and they said everything is fine and they saw the heartbeat, they are not sure why I have had spotting
> Xx

So glad, you're midwife needs a good telling off!!!


----------



## Sweedot

Nausea starts for most between 5-9 weeks, for me it started about 5 1/2 weeks last time and got progressively worse.


----------



## SLCMommy

paula181 said:


> Just got back from scan and they said everything is fine and they saw the heartbeat, they are not sure why I have had spotting
> Xx

YAY!! Thats good!! The spotting is a little concerning, just try to take it easy, but I'm so glad everyone is okay!! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Glad to hear that you guys are ok :)


----------



## DanyB

Hello ladies! Just popping in to say hello! Have a great day.


----------



## DanyB

And question! Who all have you told yet? I'm itching to tell everyone... lol


----------



## skeet9924

Due to my losses, I've only told 3 of my close girlfriends who helped me through it last time..


----------



## JenJen80

DanyB said:


> And question! Who all have you told yet? I'm itching to tell everyone... lol

no one yet.


----------



## SLCMommy

I told everyone when I was 6 weeks. After my 2nd trimester loss, I really just needed support - so if I lost this one early, I know i'd have emotional support. I couldn't risk losing this one and not having support because nobody knew.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Ocean breeze said:


> I'm back from my 1st midwife appt. Found it a little disappointing if I'm honest. It only took 20mins & was primarily just filling in a form. She checked my BP and weight but that was it. I commented that nobody medical has verified the pregnancy & raised concerns about another miscarriage but she just said 'we trust you, what will be will be, let nature run it's course'. I thought there would be at least something that reassured me that the pregnancy was ongoing. She booked me in again for 3weeks & told me to book my scan in for around 12weeks. That was all. OH was pleased at how it went & so we've fallen out now as he can't understand what my issue is & why I'm still anxious. He says I'm pregnant until proven otherwise. Which to me feels stressful as I won't find out for definite for another 5 weeks.

Ugh, that is SO frustrating! I have a scan at 8 weeks (and pregnancy confirmed by doctor) and I can't imagine waiting until 12 weeks. That being said, I used IVF so maybe they scan sooner... It doesn't seem normal to wait until 12 weeks though!


----------



## skeet9924

Ocean breeze- I couldn't imagine waiting until 12 weeks. I've had it confirmed, plus a scan, and it still doesn't feel real ( except being starved in the morning then nauseous when I try to eat)


----------



## Curliegirlie

So glad to hear that *Paula*!

*Ohmygoodness* - haha you made me laugh! :)

*DanyB *- we just told our parents, and this weekend I'll probably tell 2 close girlfriends. We're driving quite far to another friend's bachelorette, and I thought it would be easier if they knew (it would explain my strange behaviour!). For everyone else, I'm planning on waiting until 12 weeks, but it will be so hard. We are seeing a lot of OH's family at a wedding at 10 weeks, and then a lot of our friends at another wedding at 11 weeks, so it will be difficult to keep it in for one more week until the 12 week appointment! It would be so much nicer to tell everyone in person, but I don't know if it's wise...


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Skeet* - doesn't feel real for me either! So hard to believe it!


----------



## angela2011

Hello ladies I haven't been on for a while. I have tried to stay off the internet as much as possible while I was waiting on my HCG levels to come back and just spend a lot of time praying. I hope all of you are doing well. I can finally breathe for a while. Thank God my levels not only doubled but almost tripled went from 5800 to almost 17000 so my doctor was very pleased with the increase I have my next ultrasound on Wed. 25th. There was two sacs seen at my first ultrasound so it could be twins. One or Two I don't care either will be a blessing I:happydance: I will be thankful for one but two would be great as well:cloud9:


----------



## starlight2801

mummy3ds said:


> Starlight, Imo I would say staying with your lo whilst she falls asleep is making a rod for your back. Is it that she wont go to sleep or that she is waking? x

Both. She's been waking and then not going back to sleep. That said she did sleep through last night so hopefully it's a change for the better x


----------



## rose.

I havent told anyone yet (apart from OH of course!!) he wants to wait until we've had our first scan but I don't think I can wait that long!! Going to try and keep it secret for as long as possible though


----------



## Kelly9

curliegirlie I also did IVF with ICSI, usually your clinic will do a scan to confirm HB around 6-7 weeks. 

SLC brown blood is actually better then pink, it means it's old and likely from something like implantation and that the bleeding has since stopped. But thanks for you info :)

Paula good to hear they saw a heartbeat. If my beta is doubling I'm going to push off my scan till 6 weeks and some since I don't want to go in and see nothing and I'll be traveling in less then a week for 9 days so when I come back I'll be 6 weeks.


----------



## dannon

We have told my parents and my DH's parents... and also our siblings... we will announce it to everybody else at 12 weeks...


----------



## sportysgirl

paula181 said:


> Just got back from scan and they said everything is fine and they saw the heartbeat, they are not sure why I have had spotting
> Xx

So pleased everything is ok. xx


----------



## sophieloafy

yay! i am here at last after a year trying!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1229.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Isabelle'smum

sophieloafy said:


> yay! i am here at last after a year trying!

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## sophieloafy

thanks and u too xxx :thumbup:


----------



## anna1986

paula - so glads alls ok! x

OMG today i am starving and cannot stop eating 
ive had biscuits then breakfast then cake whilst out at soft play with my daughter i then got me n my daughter a meal at sainsburys to share then had some chcolate after our nap and now im starving again. hubbys just rang to see if i fancy indian...............let me think about that YES YES and YES!!
glad that my morning sickness seems to have passed for a while :)


----------



## skeet9924

so glad things are okay paula!! 

congrats sophie!! and wlecome


----------



## heaveneats

hi girls! welcome to all that are new

paula- that is fantastic news i am so happy it worked out:cloud9:

well ladies i have been feeling sick in the morning and late evening its driving me nits, i'd love to just wake up and feel good for once, i'm grumpy, i'm bloated and just stressed. I've taken the past few days off work because i dont want to go in and have to run to the bathroom every 20 minutes its embarrassing, i'm just so upset:cry: i havent told work, and i probably wont until i'm over 12 weeks or i start showing, also i dont know hwo maternity leave will work since i only started the job in January, but i've read on the canadian government's website that they have to give you leave if you've been there over 13 weeks (which i have) its just all stuff i don't want to think about right now since i have yet to tell FOB and our relationship has been great i know if i tell him he'll probably leave. :cry: and i just wanted a damned BLT right now but i'm out of bagels and bacon!


----------



## Kelly9

heaveneats you need 600 hours to qualify for mat leave, I'm in Canada to :) Give FOB the benefit of the doubt he may just surprise you :hugs:


----------



## SharonF

Hello ladies. I'm delighted to join you! I'm cautiously 5 weeks pregnant - and keeping my fingers crossed! I've had a couple of MCs before, but have since had my gorgeous 19month old daughter. I think I'm due around 17th March but I'm not 100% sure of dates. It wasn't really planned, but I'm feeling so very lucky that it happened (I'm an old bird of 41!).

I hope everyone is feeling good?


----------



## ourfate

hey ladies! im due march 20!!!!


----------



## Kinoley

ourfate said:


> hey ladies! im due march 20!!!!

Hi I'm on the 20th too. How are you keeping? I'm sleeping like a log but occasional tummy problems, no vomiting yet. 

My clinic just told me that they won't see md until I'm 8 weeks and might not even get a scan. Bummer, I thought it would be sooner.


----------



## heaveneats

Kelly9 said:


> heaveneats you need 600 hours to qualify for mat leave, I'm in Canada to :) Give FOB the benefit of the doubt he may just surprise you :hugs:

great that means i probably wont qualify


----------



## ourfate

Kinoley said:


> ourfate said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! im due march 20!!!!
> 
> Hi I'm on the 20th too. How are you keeping? I'm sleeping like a log but occasional tummy problems, no vomiting yet.
> 
> My clinic just told me that they won't see md until I'm 8 weeks and might not even get a scan. Bummer, I thought it would be sooner.Click to expand...

im feeling good so far, slight cramping, sore BB's and a little tired but thats all, i went for a appointment today to get blood work, but wont get a scan until im 11 weeks! :( feels like so far away, only thing i didnt like about my doc visit was she said "be aware that 24-30% of pregnancies end in miscarriage", yes i know that but now it made me feel like crap!
it is awesome we have the same due date!!


----------



## bkay77

OMG ladies. I cant even open my laptop without getting a blinding headache from trying to read anything. By far this is the worst I have ever felt. I wish I knew what to do about the nausea... I feel sick all day :( I feel lucky I am not throwing up, but still, it feels like I could at any moment....


----------



## SLCMommy

My birthday is March 20! I always thought that it was the cutest day to have a baby because it is also the first day of spring!! KINOLY... I know it stinks, a lot if docs are now pressing first prenatal visits to be from eight to twelve weeks. For some it has to do with insurance and for other docs its to elimate patients who have natural, early miscarriages. Our pregnancy tests are so sensitive now were finding out we are pregnant before even what women did even a decade ago. For those early losses women would assume their period was just late. I know around where I live the early dating scans are also not given based on the preference if the medical provider. From my own experiance around where I live, its usually the midwives who don't do the early dating scans unless there's a real reason for it (patient has irregular periods, etc)


----------



## skeet9924

heaveneats said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> heaveneats you need 600 hours to qualify for mat leave, I'm in Canada to :) Give FOB the benefit of the doubt he may just surprise you :hugs:
> 
> great that means i probably wont qualifyClick to expand...

If you work 40 hours a week for 4 month you qualify


----------



## Kinoley

Ourfate - I can't believe she said that! Talk about raining on your parade! She had no reason to say that to you, don't let her get you down.

SLCMommy - I'm sure the time will fly by, we'll have plenty too keep us distracted :) I heard of people getting scans at 6-8 weeks. I thought it was the norm. 

I'm pretty crampy too, it's a little unsettling but I keep reading that it's normal. Sometimes I still check for AF because it's so similar


----------



## Kelly9

heaveneats how much do you work? YOu should qualify unless its limited hours, I'm casual and I should just barely qualify if we don't move to soon so surely you would? 

I get a dating scan, my family doc knows what we've been through with the fertility stuff so she always gives me one but my fertility clinic does one to look for HB anyway around 7 weeks. I will likely have more then normal cause Im high risk from the get go, have a fistula in my uterus that they'll want to monitor. Fine by me. I also have a doppler, best purchase ever accept I have to hide it cause my son ALWAYS wants to play with it :dohh:


----------



## Shorty88

I'm due in march can I join? Not sure what date as I'm only 3-4 weeks


----------



## Kelly9

welcome shorty!


----------



## heaveneats

Kelly9 said:


> heaveneats how much do you work? YOu should qualify unless its limited hours, I'm casual and I should just barely qualify if we don't move to soon so surely you would?

i worked 20 hours per week from jan 19- until april 20 that equals about 280 hours, plus i've worked from april 20- until now 40 hours per week that adds to be just over 600 so about 675


----------



## ourfate

SLCMommy said:


> My birthday is March 20! I always thought that it was the cutest day to have a baby because it is also the first day of spring!! KINOLY... I know it stinks, a lot if docs are now pressing first prenatal visits to be from eight to twelve weeks. For some it has to do with insurance and for other docs its to elimate patients who have natural, early miscarriages. Our pregnancy tests are so sensitive now were finding out we are pregnant before even what women did even a decade ago. For those early losses women would assume their period was just late. I know around where I live the early dating scans are also not given based on the preference if the medical provider. From my own experiance around where I live, its usually the midwives who don't do the early dating scans unless there's a real reason for it (patient has irregular periods, etc)

I did read that somewhere, let's hope it doesn't happen though! Lol


----------



## ourfate

Kinoley said:


> Ourfate - I can't believe she said that! Talk about raining on your parade! She had no reason to say that to you, don't let her get you down.
> 
> SLCMommy - I'm sure the time will fly by, we'll have plenty too keep us distracted :) I heard of people getting scans at 6-8 weeks. I thought it was the norm.
> 
> I'm pretty crampy too, it's a little unsettling but I keep reading that it's normal. Sometimes I still check for AF because it's so similar

Yeah I'm trying not to let it get to me too much! And yea my cramping last 10 secs and then is gone. I read it's normal too as long and so bleeding


----------



## Kinoley

I feel like the cramping is easing now. Last week it was everyday for 5 mins. Now it's occasionally for a matter of seconds. I'm feeling good otherwise, really excited. I don't know how I'm not gonna just blab the news :)


----------



## ourfate

Same here! I want to tell everyone! I
Will Just tell family and close friends and girls I work with, that's even too much I think, but I can't hold It in!


----------



## rainbows_x

Just an update I miscarried yesterday after a massive bleed, was confirmed today with a scan. Just wanted to say good luck to all march mummys Xx


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry rainbows :hugs:


----------



## ourfate

Very sorry to hear!


----------



## SLCMommy

I'm so sorry rainbows. My heart dropped when I read the news. Xx hugs xx


----------



## skeet9924

I'm so sorry rainbows.. That's so heart breaking :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:hugs: rainbows


----------



## Kelly9

heaveneats then you're fine! You've already got the hours you need though they count the 600 from the last 52 weeks so they would start adding up from april ish. But if you keep working there is no way you won't be covered.

Rainbow so sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## angela2011

so sorry rainbow. My prayers are with you and your family:hugs:


----------



## VSubasic

So sorry rainbows


----------



## AmyB1978

Rainbow, I am so so very sorry for your loss. Try to take care of yourself as best you can and be gentle with yourself as you grieve your baby.


----------



## electrcaldiva

Hey ladies...ive been stalking this thread for a few weeks.... I would love to be march baby buddies with you all...im due march 21, 2013....Im soooooo scared right now. I had a mc around this time in my pregnancy in february....I'm officially 5wks today and my ob has been having me get my blood drawn every 2 days and I had my 1st utlrasound yesterday.... I saw a sac but no yolk yet...i have to go back for another ultrasound on 7/31...so far my numbers were 218 friday and 899 on monday...i'll know todays numbers tomorrow... i hope they sky rocket.....

sorry for your loss rainbow....


----------



## Kelly9

^ good to know they saw a sac, was it measuring according to dates? I have a scan at 4+6 as well but have deciding whether or not to wait till 6 weeks so I can see the heartbeat.


----------



## SLCMommy

At 6w 1d the bpm of my beanie was only 114, but my levels were at 90,000. Doctor didn't seem nervous at all. is that BPM okay for that particular gestation? When it came to my levels though, he did say "wow" LOL


----------



## Kelly9

I've heard of HR being around that level and a few people I know had that earlier on, it will go up fast, try not to worry though I do know it's easier to say then to do.


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry I'm no help when it comes to hb.. I've yet to see one on a scan


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

March baby for me as of the 16th! :D SHOULD be due around March 28th :) I'm so excited! I'm happy there is a thread like this--jumped over to this forum specifically for it! :D


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats to you lovely ladies and all the best for your pregnancies...There sure are a lot of us expecting in March.


----------



## anna1986

Congrats to all the new ladies xx


----------



## Libbysmum

anna1986 said:


> Congrats to all the new ladies xx

Anna I think our due dates are the same!:thumbup:


----------



## SLCMommy

Anyone else really constipated too? :(


----------



## anna1986

Libbysmum said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new ladies xx
> 
> Anna I think our due dates are the same!:thumbup:Click to expand...

7th march???


----------



## Libbysmum

anna1986 said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new ladies xx
> 
> Anna I think our due dates are the same!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 7th march???Click to expand...

 the first date I got was March 6th then at the scan they changed it to March 8th so my guess is I will pop on the 7th


----------



## sportysgirl

Rainbows so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs:


----------



## rose.

I've woken up feeling a little bit iffy this morning.. Wondering if it's the start of ms


----------



## paula181

Rainbow I am soooooooo sorry xxxxxxx


----------



## anna1986

Really sorry rainbow x


----------



## Lou1234

Sorry to read your update Rainbow :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Rainbows, I'm so sorry for your loss. I've had two mc's in the past year, and I have no living children...I sincerely hope this pregnancy doesn't end the same way. If you need someone to talk to, or some support, please feel free to PM me at any time.


----------



## boxxey

SLCMommy said:


> Anyone else really constipated too? :(

I am :-(


----------



## Bubsta

I'm so sorry for your loss Rainbow, my thoughts are with you. Xx


----------



## Bubsta

Is there anything that can be done about this bloating??? Argh, so over feeling so huge when the majority is bloat! (be totally fine if it was all bub and I could show It off). Just such an uncomfortable feeling. Just had a BM (sorry if TMI) and my size hasn't changed at all :-(


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: Rainbows. So sorry for you loss xxx


----------



## AMP26

Hello ladies :flower: I wanted to join too! I'm six weeks today with an EDD of March 14! This is my first after almost 4 years of trying so I was nervous about moving on to the first trimester forums! I go for my first scan tomorrow. We had a rough start with low HCG levels, but they doubled like they were suppossed to so we are praying we will see a healthy baby and a hb tomorrow!


----------



## thelistkeeper

I guess this is my club too! I am currently 7w 3d, due March 4, 2013. Just wanted to say hi to my fellow preggos!


----------



## Lou1234

Thought I would update you on my scan this morning.

All was fine! We are measuring on track and it was amazing to see the heartbeat flickering!

From the date of last AF I'm 7+6 today but they put me at 7+5. From my ovulation time I expected to be put back a day or two so that wasn't a surprise.


----------



## Sweedot

Felt my first wave of nausea this morning.....dreading being hit with hyperemesis again, just really hoping its not as bad this time.

I don't want to be so sick that I'm struggling to look after my little baby properly. Thank god I have the anti nause drugs straight off the bat this time,


----------



## anna1986

i am exhausted today trying my hardest not to fall asleep on the sofa as have a very mischevious daughter today!


----------



## skeet9924

Welcome to all the new ladies and hope you have a h&h 9 months!! 

Anyone else's sleeping pattern completely messed?? I sleep through out the day.. Usually about 1.5- 2 hr nap.. Pass out no problem at night but then I'm up super early and still so exhausted!!


----------



## Sweedot

My sleeping pattern is messed up, but that's from waking up last night three times to feed and comfort my teething baby, lol...poor hubby has to get up at 5:00 am and little miss decides to wake at 4:20 to play, noisily, so I bring her into the bedroom where she then decides to climb all over daddy and pull his beard..lol.

I was feeling nauseous earlier, but ok now, making an early lunch of baked potato, though it does smell different than usual...lol, I remember my sense of smell was really out of wack last time and I couldn't drink soft drinks, especially coke, it tasted so weird.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I've got a good about of the bloat going on, too. I'm not a fan!

And my sleeping is also crazy! Baby apparently thinks I need to be up at 6am. But would then like me to nap around 830am.


----------



## Curliegirlie

rainbows_x said:


> Just an update I miscarried yesterday after a massive bleed, was confirmed today with a scan. Just wanted to say good luck to all march mummys Xx

I am so sorry rainbows... sending big hugs your way


----------



## Curliegirlie

anna1986 said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new ladies xx
> 
> Anna I think our due dates are the same!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 7th march???Click to expand...

I am March 7 as well :)

Weird that our tickers are slightly different... But March 7 is the day the doctor said!


----------



## Isabelle'smum

Keep your fingers crossed for me please ladies. 

Just went for a wee and TMI but there was streaks of blood when I wiped.

Can't go through this again, have an app tomorrow at EPU at 11. 

I think deep down I sort of already know something is wrong.


----------



## Curliegirlie

I'm thinking of you Isabelle... Hopefully all is ok, and it's just a little spotting...


----------



## Kelly9

i hope everything is ok


----------



## anna1986

Isabelle'smum said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for me please ladies.
> 
> Just went for a wee and TMI but there was streaks of blood when I wiped.
> 
> Can't go through this again, have an app tomorrow at EPU at 11.
> 
> I think deep down I sort of already know something is wrong.

hope alls ok with ur little bean and its just a bit of spotting xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Isabelle'smum said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for me please ladies.
> 
> Just went for a wee and TMI but there was streaks of blood when I wiped.
> 
> Can't go through this again, have an app tomorrow at EPU at 11.
> 
> I think deep down I sort of already know something is wrong.


Thinking of you xx


----------



## rose.

Thinking of you, hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Ocean breeze

Rainbows, so sorry to read your update :( sending big hugs & lots of positive thoughts for you & your future xxx

Big hugs for everyone who is having a rough time at the moment xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Thinking of you Isabella!!


----------



## wookie130

You're in my thoughts Isabelle's Mom...it's so scary, I know. I've had two losses myself over the past year, and I have no living children. Pregnancy after a loss is so incredibly stressful...hopefully this is just a bit of spotting wierdness, and you're able to see a heartbeat tomorrow morning. Good luck.


----------



## Libbysmum

Isabelle'smum said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for me please ladies.
> 
> Just went for a wee and TMI but there was streaks of blood when I wiped.
> 
> Can't go through this again, have an app tomorrow at EPU at 11.
> 
> I think deep down I sort of already know something is wrong.

Hang in there Isabelle's mum, I hope everything is okay. The same thing happened to me with my first at 27wks and it freaked me out. I went straight to hospital to see what was happening and they kept monitoring me for a few hours and a doctor checked me and it was a pollop and nothing to worry about. Take it easy and don't do too much if possible. Hugs thinking of you!


----------



## FoxMommy

Isabelle's mom I'm praying for you.

I'm also cramping and bleeding and have a scan Monday. My dr is assuming I'm miscarrying though. :(


----------



## pluck15

Hi all! I wanted to join in. I just got my :bfp: tonight! I'm so so excited. This is baby #1 for dh and I. I think my EDD is March 28th, but af was really weird last month so I'm not quite sure. So happy to be here and can't wait to share this journey!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

pluck15 said:


> Hi all! I wanted to join in. I just got my :bfp: tonight! I'm so so excited. This is baby #1 for dh and I. I think my EDD is March 28th, but af was really weird last month so I'm not quite sure. So happy to be here and can't wait to share this journey!!!

Congrats to you!:happydance:
Not sure where you live but in Australia most Dr's will send you off for a 6/7wk scan to confirm the due date and this is also free if you have a healthcare card. 

Take care! And I hope you dont suffer with any yucky symptoms!:nope:


----------



## electrcaldiva

pluck15 said:


> Hi all! I wanted to join in. I just got my :bfp: tonight! I'm so so excited. This is baby #1 for dh and I. I think my EDD is March 28th, but af was really weird last month so I'm not quite sure. So happy to be here and can't wait to share this journey!!!

:wave: hey congrats and welcome:hugs:


----------



## xnikkix

Hey Ladies! I just got my BFP, so excited!! Digi says 1-2 weeks so Docs terms I am 3-4 :) Super early but cant help getting excited! Good Luck to you all and can't wait to share this experience together!! xx


----------



## pluck15

Libbysmum said:


> pluck15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! I wanted to join in. I just got my :bfp: tonight! I'm so so excited. This is baby #1 for dh and I. I think my EDD is March 28th, but af was really weird last month so I'm not quite sure. So happy to be here and can't wait to share this journey!!!
> 
> Congrats to you!:happydance:
> Not sure where you live but in Australia most Dr's will send you off for a 6/7wk scan to confirm the due date and this is also free if you have a healthcare card.
> 
> Take care! And I hope you dont suffer with any yucky symptoms!:nope:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm in California. So as soon as I tell dh about it, I'm going to make my appt. I think here they usually wait until 8 weeks, but I think each insurance company/dr is different. I have some friends that went in at 6/7 weeks, others at 8. DH is out of town for work, so I'm sooo anxious to tell him! He doesn't get home for 2.5 more days  

And I just wanted to send my prayers to Isabelle's mom. Stay strong lady!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations :)

Sorry tmi but my boobs looked so ugly last night before I went to bed, my nipples were all dark and veiny yuck!! Even OH has admitted they feel all hard and lumpy and he normally thinks I'm making these things up! I bought him a blokes guide to pregnancy yesterday so hope that sets him straight ;)


----------



## paula181

Hi ladies how are you doing?

I'm feeling poop today, constipated, bleeding gums and a little nausea. I am still brown spotting every so often but not having any cramps which I hope is a good sign. I am also really thirsty too.

I have a partner who is being a but of a knob and thinks I should go and walk my dog (an American bulldog) who pulls and jumps around when I have been told to rest!" He seriously from another planet........we have had soooo many bickering matches over this!! :trouble:


----------



## starzz

Congrats to all the new ladies!

Also wanted to say I'm thinking of those going through difficult times...


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies,

Just looking for a bit of reassurance today. 

I've been getting some quite sharp pains for the past couple of days and I'm going out of my mind with worry :-(

When I was pregnant with my little girl I got lots of first trimester pains that meant nothing but I'm at about the point where I miscarried last time I was pregnant which is making me extra paranoid.

I had a really disturbed night last night because I dreamt that I started bleeding :cry:

I'm really sorry to you ladies who are actually bleeding right now and waiting for scans. I know you must feel worse than I do :hugs: fingers crossed for a good outcome for you x


----------



## AmyB1978

Hugs, thoughts, and prayers to everyone who is having a difficult time right now.. I am so sorry.

Starlight, call your doctor if you need to, to help you feel better and try to remember that as long as there is no spotting/blood and the cramping doesn't increase/isn't severe that cramping is completely normal in first tri... it's that baby snuggling in and your uterus stretching. (Or so I have read/been told.)

I can totally relate to being freaked out because of a miscarriage. I have called my doctor two times already freaking out (once because of cramping and once because of a LOT of thick cervical mucus) only to be reassured, told what to look for, etc. My doctor's office is great because I *can* call and, so far, they have been really nice, thorough, and reassuring when I do. (we lost our angels a month apart, I lost mine on May 4th.)


----------



## missbinks

Hi Ladies :) 

thought I would Join in just had a dating scan turned out i was only 5weeks 6 days bean was hiding but saw a healthy yolk sac... was quite dissapointed as i saw my older 2 at 6 weeks, now im scared that all is not ok... just wondering if this has happened to anyone else ? I am sure in myself all is ok as i have terrible MS the technician freaked me out!!!


----------



## anna1986

missbinks said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> thought I would Join in just had a dating scan turned out i was only 5weeks 6 days bean was hiding but saw a healthy yolk sac... was quite dissapointed as i saw my older 2 at 6 weeks, now im scared that all is not ok... just wondering if this has happened to anyone else ? I am sure in myself all is ok as i have terrible MS the technician freaked me out!!!

Hey i had a scan at 5+6 and all i saw was a sack n yolk sac. Also felt disappointed but after alot of reasearch it appears normal for that stage. I have a private scan booked in tomorow but am absolutly terrified i wont see a baby :cry:


----------



## Isabelle'smum

Had the scan, should be eight weeks but I'm measuring six and im pretty sure of my dates?

Saw the HB but she did say it was slower than what she has seen? 

So dont quite know what to take from it all, left feeling a little confused.


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks AmyB, and I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: 

I'll try putting in a call. The last Dr that I saw seemed to brush aside my concerns but there are Dr's there that are a lot more understanding x


----------



## AmyB1978

Starlight, let us know what they say.:hugs:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Welcome to the new ladies and I'm thinking of those going through a tough time!

Yesterday, I helped a friend with her suitcases (HEAVY suitcases). It was dumb. I know it's a myth that lifting something heavy can cause miscarriage, but now my whole abdomen is sore. With weird twinges of pain... Eep :S


----------



## anna1986

just wanted to check in with you all
starlight - i hope the docs are more helpful this time.
im feeling a bit sicky again oh the joys. keep eating which helps at the time then straight after i feel like im going to throw up :( 
think its partly nerves for tomorow aswell as i have my 2nd scan and just have this terrible feeling that theres going to be no baby there. i have no logical reason for this i had a scan at 5+5 and there was a sac n yolk sac but i think cos i didnt see a baby then its put me on edge a bit. :(


----------



## Lou1234

Anna - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Please update us as soon as you have your scan. :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, I have raging nausea right now... it is working on becoming vomiting but so far is just bad burping/sick feeling, and some diarrhea (TMI, I know!) 

I am thinking about you and keeping my fxd for your scan. Make sure you update us when you can.


----------



## skeet9924

I have the nausea too.. But mostly in the morning until I can get food into me. I've run to the washroom a few times but nothing came up.. Thinks its just cause I'm so hungry in the mornings. I've had the odd wave at night when I'm tired but so far mornings are the worst..


----------



## loulou1979

Hello ladies! I can officially join this page today - got my BFP at lunchtime and am due at the end of March! xx


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!! And welcome!!


----------



## rose.

Good luck tomorrow Anna :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

Lou1234 said:


> Anna - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Please update us as soon as you have your scan. :hugs:

thank you and will do



AmyB1978 said:


> Anna, I have raging nausea right now... it is working on becoming vomiting but so far is just bad burping/sick feeling, and some diarrhea (TMI, I know!)
> 
> I am thinking about you and keeping my fxd for your scan. Make sure you update us when you can.

i had that at the weekend spent most of friday and saturday on the toilet lol (sorry for TMI) and felt so sick. felt like i had a stomach bug. will update after scan tomorow



rose. said:


> Good luck tomorrow Anna :hugs:

thank you x


----------



## heaveneats

Good luck tomorow anna, I only saw the two sacs as well so I'm hoping to hear your good news!


----------



## klaremumof3

im so sick and weak i just want to cry! sorry just needed to moan :( i hope u ladies r all ok x


----------



## anna1986

heaveneats said:


> Good luck tomorow anna, I only saw the two sacs as well so I'm hoping to hear your good news!

thank you.


----------



## rose.

Is anyone else worrying for no reason? I've got no reason to be worried but I can't help but worry something's going to happen to our little bean :( I don't think I will stop worrying until I've seen a midwife and it all seems real. I keep thinking what if I'm not pregnant anymore and I haven't realised! Stupid I know... Just can't believe our luck I guess and don't want it to run out


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome to all the newbies!

Anna I hope all goes well tomorrow. xx


----------



## christin8229

Dont worry youre not alone with the worrying, im 7 weeks tomorrow and other than sore boobs periodically i have no other symtoms, hoping im one of the lucky ones who escape ms, going to phone the midwife on monday for my booking appointment and hopefuly get a scan soon, think when i see 'it' i can settle a bit and stop worrying so much!


----------



## Kinoley

rose. said:


> Is anyone else worrying for no reason? I've got no reason to be worried but I can't help but worry something's going to happen to our little bean :( I don't think I will stop worrying until I've seen a midwife and it all seems real. I keep thinking what if I'm not pregnant anymore and I haven't realised! Stupid I know... Just can't believe our luck I guess and don't want it to run out

Every little thing is running through my head! DH wants to tell everyone already and Im way too scared. He is so sure that everything is going smoothly, I waish I had his faith!


----------



## ourfate

rose. said:


> Is anyone else worrying for no reason? I've got no reason to be worried but I can't help but worry something's going to happen to our little bean :( I don't think I will stop worrying until I've seen a midwife and it all seems real. I keep thinking what if I'm not pregnant anymore and I haven't realised! Stupid I know... Just can't believe our luck I guess and don't want it to run out

i feel the same, im sure most of us do! i just need a scan to reassure me, dc said have to wait till 11 wks! seems so far away


----------



## skeet9924

Oddly enough I should feel more worried!! 

I think I don't cause this pregnancy feels the most like a pregnancy compared to my other losses..


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Rose I feel the same way. I keep thinking I should check to make sure I'm still pregnant. I'm worried about a chemical, but they say MOST chemical pregs don't come with the typical pregnancy symptoms and I am tired and my boobs are hating life right now. So I'm hoping that's a good sign :)


----------



## xnikkix

Thinking of all you ladies and hope everything turns out ok!!

Congrats Loulou, Im end of March also! So excited, when you thinking of going to doctor? Im not sure?


----------



## heaveneats

AthenaPlusOne said:


> Rose I feel the same way. I keep thinking I should check to make sure I'm still pregnant. I'm worried about a chemical, but they say MOST chemical pregs don't come with the typical pregnancy symptoms and I am tired and my boobs are hating life right now. So I'm hoping that's a good sign :)

i had a chemical a year ago, and the only thing i had was slightly sore boobs and a slightly positive test, this time my boobs hurt like hell i was nauseous, and exhausted, and the line on my test was very visable, so i'm sure that you're fine :)


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

heaveneats said:


> AthenaPlusOne said:
> 
> 
> Rose I feel the same way. I keep thinking I should check to make sure I'm still pregnant. I'm worried about a chemical, but they say MOST chemical pregs don't come with the typical pregnancy symptoms and I am tired and my boobs are hating life right now. So I'm hoping that's a good sign :)
> 
> i had a chemical a year ago, and the only thing i had was slightly sore boobs and a slightly positive test, this time my boobs hurt like hell i was nauseous, and exhausted, and the line on my test was very visable, so i'm sure that you're fine :)Click to expand...

The FR tests were super super faint lines for me too, but the digi was pretty clear. I think I'm okay, I'm just trying not to get overly committed to it just in case lol. Otherwise I'll be completely crushed.


----------



## dannon

rose. said:


> Is anyone else worrying for no reason? I've got no reason to be worried but I can't help but worry something's going to happen to our little bean :( I don't think I will stop worrying until I've seen a midwife and it all seems real. I keep thinking what if I'm not pregnant anymore and I haven't realised! Stupid I know... Just can't believe our luck I guess and don't want it to run out

I think it's very normal to have worrying feeling. I was very much worried around 4 and even in 5 weeks. Now at 6, I am ok. You will get there, try to divert ur mind...


----------



## noasaint

I worry all the time too. We told our closest friends who knew were doing IVF but that's it. First scan is next wee and I'm sure I will settle down once I see the heartbeat.


----------



## AmyB1978

I also worry. I am 7 1/2 weeks, have had a scan... saw the baby... baby looked good (for all they can see at this early stage) and we saw the heartbeat... it was good and strong and 145 BPM... they said everything looked great. My next scan is in 5 weeks time, when I will be 12 weeks and will be a more in depth look at baby's anatomy, etc. 

Seeing the baby and that little flickering heartbeat helped, but I still worry. I don't know if I will stop worrying until this baby is safe in my arms... and then I imagine a whole new type of worry begins!


----------



## boxxey

I have my first scan on aug 1st, ill be 6 weeks and 2 days


----------



## pluck15

I'm worrying too! I'm a little over 4 weeks, and I keep worrying that I'm going to go to the bathroom one time and see that AF has come. I too worry that I'm not pregnant anymore and I don't realize it. I have some cheapie hpts that I'm tempted to use every day just to check.:shrug:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

pluck15 said:


> I'm worrying too! I'm a little over 4 weeks, and I keep worrying that I'm going to go to the bathroom one time and see that AF has come. I too worry that I'm not pregnant anymore and I don't realize it. I have some cheapie hpts that I'm tempted to use every day just to check.:shrug:

I am the same way! It's like I put off going to the bathroom just in case...I just don't want to see it. 

It also looks like we have the same due date!! Buddies? :D


----------



## marieb

Had an early scan yesterday and saw our teeny tiny baby with the smallest heartbeat measuring right on at 5weeks 6days. They also did a blood sample and my HCG was 48,000 which is in the range for 6 weeks but on the high side. I assume if there was something wrong the u/s would be more telling than HCG levels though???


----------



## pluck15

AthenaPlusOne said:


> pluck15 said:
> 
> 
> I'm worrying too! I'm a little over 4 weeks, and I keep worrying that I'm going to go to the bathroom one time and see that AF has come. I too worry that I'm not pregnant anymore and I don't realize it. I have some cheapie hpts that I'm tempted to use every day just to check.:shrug:
> 
> I am the same way! It's like I put off going to the bathroom just in case...I just don't want to see it.
> 
> It also looks like we have the same due date!! Buddies? :DClick to expand...

Yes definitely buddies! Bump buddies! I agree about the bathroom though, half of me wants to put it off just in case it is bad, and the other half wants to run to the bathroom because I still just don't believe this dream has come true!


----------



## Libbysmum

:wacko: Finally got a symptom of pregnancy...constipation. Not the most comforting but hey at least it is a symptom!:blush: I been eating lots of fruit to try and help things along. I have oats for breakfast so I know I am getting fibre and not sure what else to do?:nope:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

pluck15 said:


> AthenaPlusOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pluck15 said:
> 
> 
> I'm worrying too! I'm a little over 4 weeks, and I keep worrying that I'm going to go to the bathroom one time and see that AF has come. I too worry that I'm not pregnant anymore and I don't realize it. I have some cheapie hpts that I'm tempted to use every day just to check.:shrug:
> 
> I am the same way! It's like I put off going to the bathroom just in case...I just don't want to see it.
> 
> It also looks like we have the same due date!! Buddies? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely buddies! Bump buddies! I agree about the bathroom though, half of me wants to put it off just in case it is bad, and the other half wants to run to the bathroom because I still just don't believe this dream has come true!Click to expand...

Yay! :D 

I'm with you on that! It makes me nervous every single time, though, and will until I make it to the doctor. Have you scheduled your first appt yet?


----------



## anna1986

Hi ladies
Well todays the day of my scan. Please little bean be there with a heartbeat. So nervous i feel sick. 4hrs til the scan!
Will update after 
X


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck Anna!! Praying you see your little bean with a strong hb!!


----------



## Libbysmum

So here are my blury scan pics, I am sorry they're not so clear...I was a bit disappointed really. I am not so technical save sorry ladies!:wacko:


----------



## Libbysmum

anna1986 said:


> Hi ladies
> Well todays the day of my scan. Please little bean be there with a heartbeat. So nervous i feel sick. 4hrs til the scan!
> Will update after
> X

All the best today with the scan! Drink lotsa water


----------



## Bubsta

Good luck Anna, not long now. congrats Libbysmum.


----------



## Lou1234

I've been awake since my 6am toilet visit! Couldn't get back to sleep this morning even though I'm tired.

Lately I'm waking up at about 1ish (I got to bed about 10-11ish) to go to the toilet and again at about 6ish!

Anna - just a few hours to go until you'll see your little bean with a heartbeat :flower:


----------



## Libbysmum

it is all the extra pressure on your bladder maybe? I been peeing a whole lot!


----------



## JenJen80

Lou1234 said:


> I've been awake since my 6am toilet visit! Couldn't get back to sleep this morning even though I'm tired.
> 
> Lately I'm waking up at about 1ish (I got to bed about 10-11ish) to go to the toilet and again at about 6ish!
> 
> Anna - just a few hours to go until you'll see your little bean with a heartbeat :flower:

I wake at 5am every morning busting for the loo and then can't get back to sleep. :(


----------



## SLCMommy

Okay ladies, I need your opinions please.
Below is an ultrasound of a singleton at 6 weeks 
https://images2.cafemomstatic.com/images/user/gallery/post_1917105_1264368932_med.jpg?imageId=17869878
Below, is MY ultrasound I had at 6 weeks 1 day. I had it because I thought I was losing the baby. The ultrasound was transvag, and really quick only to confirm if I had a viable pregnancy or not. I had my levels drawn, at at that particular moment the HIGH avg level was about 58,000 but my level came back as 90,000. Also, according from my ultrasound, I implanted three days after I ovulated, which means I got my positive test at 8 dpo (I can't remember if I tried it with FMU or not) The baby from +head to toe+ is the baby we had originally seen, but like I said, the ultrasound was so quick he doctor didn't really "investigate". Now, it looks like next to baby a smaller, darker circle which is the yolk sac...but behind it looks like another baby. I could be wrong, but that is what it looks like. Do you see what I am seeing?
https://mail.aol.com/36611-111/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=26570942&folder=NewMail&partId=3


----------



## tinker2012

Hi everyone! 

I've been reading this thread for past week and getting more excited by the moment.

I'm 5+5 so still early days. I hate to admit it but I worry about having a mc. Its our first ever pregnancy and I keep hearing how mc are normal early on. So every day I'm checking for signs I'm still pregnant. I know it sounds mental since I am normally such a laidback and chilled type of girl. Anyways I keep telling myself to stay positive and just think good baby thoughts!

Ooh also, am I allowed to eat cockles and whelks from the seaside? I'm talking one of those seaside huts. I'm going this weekend and am craving them! 

Love and sticky baby dust to all! X


----------



## Libbysmum

Aww I dont see your picture :(


----------



## JenJen80

I can't see it either :(


----------



## SLCMommy

https://mail.aol.com/36611-111/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=26570945&folder=Sent&partId=3

My picture, can you see it now?


----------



## JenJen80

SLCMommy said:


> https://mail.aol.com/36611-111/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=26570945&folder=Sent&partId=3
> 
> My picture, can you see it now?

Still can't see it :(


----------



## SLCMommy

what the heck? grrr....
https://mail.aol.com/36611-111/aol-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=26570945&folder=Sent&partId=3


----------



## SLCMommy

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h19/pinkbo0tlace/baby.jpg


----------



## SLCMommy

can you see that? lol


----------



## JenJen80

Yes I see it :)


----------



## SLCMommy

What do you think?


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, thinking about you and your scan and hoping you get great news and see that little baby and heartbeat fluttering away!


----------



## rose.

Ahh thanks girls, was thinking that me worrying is a sign that something bad is going to happen but now I know I'm not the only one I feel reassured :) can totally relate to the toilet thing, I hate going just in case Af has arrived after all! I also keep having the urge to do another hpt just to make sure.. I've got one left, think I'll use it tomorrow and after that I'm gona make myself stop worrying :)


----------



## rose.

And good luck today Anna, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

Just had my scan :) saw my little peanut and a nice healthy heartbeat! So happy


----------



## Lou1234

Really pleased for you Anna!


----------



## Bubsta

So happy for you Anna! Hoping my LO is H&H on Wednesday when it's my turn


----------



## sportysgirl

Great news Anna x


----------



## paula181

Aww that's great new Anna xx


----------



## starlight2801

Awesome Anna :happydance:


----------



## Dlh17

Hi everyone,

I found out I am pregnant less than 24 hours ago and am still in shock. It's my first pregnancy and I am very nervous. Just relocated to NJ. Do not even have a dr yet! Looking online. Suggestions/advice gladly welcome.


----------



## AmyB1978

Yeah Anna!!!

And welcome Dlh17


----------



## averitable

Great news Anna!

I'm six weeks today and I am SO gassy it's ridiculous. And still taking tests, just to check... I know it's a bit insane but it reassures me! Got a 3+ on a digi this morning pretty much instantly, so I might take the hint and stop!


----------



## Dahlia05

I'm also due in March! Just found out yesterday! :) Due March 29th but I have a feeling this little one will be out earlier! My first little one was out before her due date.

*Hugs!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats Anna!!


----------



## skeet9924

I was a huge coffee drinker before getting preg, my ob told me I could still have 1 coffee in the morning. So this morning as my coffee was brewing it turned my stomach :(. I don't even want it!!! I would never have thought coffee would be my aversion!! It smelt so gross!!


----------



## angela2011

so happy for you Anna I am awaiting my ultrasound Wednesday


----------



## Sweedot

Coffee aversions are pretty common in the first trimester, once the morning sickness/nausa subsides you'll be able to enjoy it again.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Dlh17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found out I am pregnant less than 24 hours ago and am still in shock. It's my first pregnancy and I am very nervous. Just relocated to NJ. Do not even have a dr yet! Looking online. Suggestions/advice gladly welcome.

Congrats! We relocated last fall to the opposite side of the country ;) I also don't have a doctor yet, although I DID have one (long story...one day haha). I found a great questionnare for doctors, if you aren't sure which one to use or if you are going to a new doctor in order to make sure their philosophy fits into yours. I don't have the link to it, but I found it on BabyCenter!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks sweetdot!! 

Anyone else crying easier then usual? Last night and this morning I cried.. No idea why :shrug:


----------



## rose.

Congrats Anna I am so pleased for you :)

I am much more emotional than normal too! Yesterday I got all emotional listening to snow patrol on the radio :/ damn hormones!!

I looked at maternity clothes online this morning I am soo excited to get a bump!! For those of you who've had babies before, when did you start getting a bump?


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks sweetdot!!
> 
> Anyone else crying easier then usual? Last night and this morning I cried.. No idea why :shrug:

Yesterday I cried because my OB office is closing. I had been there once. I didn't even particularly like them.

Oh, hormones. So much fun.


----------



## hcbmommy

Hello Ladies! I have known two weeks today that our second little one is due March 18! I go to see the dr next tuesday (6w1d)... feels like forever away!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations :) i haven't even seen a doctor yet and my first appointment is not until 9 weeks, so that feels even more like forever!!


----------



## paula181

rose. said:


> Congrats Anna I am so pleased for you :)
> 
> I am much more emotional than normal too! Yesterday I got all emotional listening to snow patrol on the radio :/ damn hormones!!
> 
> I looked at maternity clothes online this morning I am soo excited to get a bump!! For those of you who've had babies before, when did you start getting a bump?

I got a bump with my DD quite early, around 10 weeks it was only small but definitely there. Then from there I got HUGE :shock::haha:

xx


----------



## anna1986

So as you all know scan went really well and my little peanut had a healthy heartbeat the person doin the ultrasound was lovely and said baby looks well implnted into my uterus and all signs are good! 
Thought I'd upload a pic (sorry its not very clear its off my phone)
My peanut at 7+2


----------



## paula181

Aww how cute :dance: What was his length from Crown to Rump?

xx


----------



## anna1986

paula181 said:


> Aww how cute :dance: What was his length from Crown to Rump?
> 
> xx

8.6mm i think. x


----------



## paula181

Aww cool, when I had my scan they said I was around 6 weeks and the baby was 6mm. But I havent been given an exact date yet so trying to work it out myself :dohh::haha:

xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Can anyone please take a look at my ultrasound picture. Its the 2nd one posted (after few attempts). I posted what a Singleton would look like first (not mine) than I posted mine. The baby is from + to + with its back against my womb, to the right side of babe is the dark smaller circle which is the yolk sac. But it looks as if there's another baby behind the yolk.


----------



## Lou1234

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks sweetdot!!
> 
> Anyone else crying easier then usual? Last night and this morning I cried.. No idea why :shrug:

Oh yes! I don't often cry at things on tv but in the last few weeks the tears keep appearing! This week it was at DIY SOS (not sure where you are if you have seen it) but the sad story about the family in the show had me crying. I also like watching the shows on Home and Health like Birth Stories and the other one where they bring home the baby and they make me cry these days. 

One the other week made me cry as the lady wanted a home birth and had to go to hospital and couldn't have the home birth she really wanted! :dohh:


----------



## rose.

Yay Anna, that's a lovely pic :)

SLC, I am only on my iPad so the pictures a bit blurry but I can see two shadows - fingers crossed for two babies :)


----------



## sportysgirl

rose. said:


> Congratulations :) i haven't even seen a doctor yet and my first appointment is not until 9 weeks, so that feels even more like forever!!

My first appointment is at 9 weeks too! Feels like a long way away! xx


----------



## rose.

Isn't it frustrating!! Don't think it will all seem real until its all been confirmed by a midwife, it can't come quick enough


----------



## SLCMommy

Is anyone else having sore hips already?I can't believe I already am. Headaches are becoming more and more for metoo. Boo!!


----------



## SLCMommy

I think there's one it two more people I've seen with a due date of March 20th. That's my birthday!! I will be 26 lol


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I've got on and off backaches, but no hipaches or headaches (yet, thankfully!). But I cringe everytime I take my bra off ha! I'm definitely smell sensitive and I'm absolutely exhausted. Yesterday I almost took a nap (I laid down, but could only think of the 29329 things I needed to be doing instead) and I don't think I've taken a nap in the middle of the day in years. Today I had to force myself out of bed at 9, and I've been waking up at 715/730 for months now. Can't. Sleep. Enough.


----------



## little_lady

Wow - I just thought I'd see if there was a March group - can't believe there's over 900 replies!

I'm due 28th March :) It feels scary as I know it'll go quicker this time around with a toddler to run after lol.


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, I get the achy hips and upper leg thing. I've only had one minor headache, which is good, as those pretty much ruin my day. 

No severe backaches or anything, and I find my breast soreness really does come and go. I have been experiencing some mild nausea off and on the past couple of days, though.


----------



## SLCMommy

Wookie, your avatar picture freaks me out. LOL my breasts are sore too but not so much the nipple. Its more like the "meat" of my breast has gotten heavier, Fuller and more tender.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

little_lady said:


> Wow - I just thought I'd see if there was a March group - can't believe there's over 900 replies!
> 
> I'm due 28th March :) It feels scary as I know it'll go quicker this time around with a toddler to run after lol.

I'm due the 28th of March as well :) You should come join our 28th of March group ;)


----------



## sharnw

Yay anna :D
I go for my scan next thursday eeeekkk!! lol
I cant wait


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

SLCMommy said:


> Wookie, your avatar picture freaks me out. LOL my breasts are sore too but not so much the nipple. Its more like the "meat" of my breast has gotten heavier, Fuller and more tender.

Ugh mine is ALL nipple pain. I know a lot of women get this kind of stuff with their period, but I never have so this is all new to me. I can't say it's something I'm enjoying ;)


----------



## VSubasic

So ladies, my breast are sore and I get very tired walking up one flight of stairs! lol but other than that I feel great. I get to hear my baby's heartbeat Tuesday night :)


----------



## wookie130

For me, it started out as nipple pain! Anything and everything that touched my nipples would send me into orbit...during week 4. Once I hit 5 weeks, the nipple pain went away. Now that I'm almost 6 weeks, the entire boob is achy and a bit tender, but the nips aren't sore anymore, really. Occassionally I get a stabbing pain in my boobs, which is wierd.


----------



## mrslebrew

Hello all, I want to join! So far I'm achy, crampy on and off, frequent urination and fatigue. First Appt. August 24th!


----------



## SLCMommy

Here is the good news: nipple pain does go away! I remember with my DD that wearing shirts even hurt. No fun :(


----------



## SLCMommy

Mrslebrew: you said your married to your wife in your signature. Are you doing iui with donor sperm? :)


----------



## rose.

Mine Started as nipple pain but has now moved across the entire breast! They also feel a lot more lumpy and heavy than normal.

I'm so stupid, I did a pregnancy test again this morning - the pregnancy line appeared immediately and was darker than the control line!! Think I can finally relax :)


----------



## JenJen80

rose. said:


> Mine Started as nipple pain but has now moved across the entire breast! They also feel a lot more lumpy and heavy than normal.
> 
> I'm so stupid, I did a pregnancy test again this morning - the pregnancy line appeared immediately and was darker than the control line!! Think I can finally relax :)

I did that last week as I had one left in the packet. lol


----------



## rose.

Same as me! Well it had to be used up ;)

I am relieved I did it, feel much better now :)


----------



## AmyB1978

I took three tests.. over the span of a week or so... but even my very first test came up with the Pregnancy line showing up right away and darker than the control line. I still needed that reassurance. I sometimes, still, want to take them now and again, not to make sure I am, but to make sure I "still am" (I had an ultrasound done Wednesday and saw tiny baby and very amazing heartbeat so there is no doubt that I am) but I figure that, God forbid something happens, a home preg test is not going to be the way I am going to find out.


----------



## DanyB

Hello everyone! I really love reading everyone's posts. It's nice to have people in the same boat as I am. I have my first prenatal appointment tomorrow and I could't be more excited and nervous. I feel confident about this pregnancy but it's still scary going to the doctor with all those "what ifs" in my head.

Pregnancy symptoms are very mild, which has me curious but I'll take it! Boobs aren't awfully sore and I only remember they're sore if I'm running after something. HA! 
Really, only thing I have is the frequent urination and fatigue paired with occassional nausea.

My friend made me some shoes that are my husbands favorite football team, we're going to use them for our Facebook pregnancy announcement (and for my blog) I think I'm going to frame Monday's ultrasound and hang the shoes off that. Not sure yet. :) 

Also debating on the timing of telling the world. lol, Every single one of my friends who did told everyone around 6-7 weeks and went on to carry full term beautiful babies. (All boys, haha) 

I know it's a personal decision ... so it's just fighting with my brain over taking that risk or just being cautious. But, since it's getting hard to hide this secret because people are asking "When are you guys having kids" lol... 

I dunno.

Anyway- it's 5 AM here and I woke up to pee and can't sleep.

Hope you all are well.

Baby Dust
H&H 9 months


----------



## xxlonixx

Hi im alannah and im 20 about a year ago i had a miscarriage with my first pregnancy then 6 months later my fiance left me... im now currently with someone else and he is much better although we have only been dating for about 4 months him and i just know we want to be together my current bf is 26 and is ready to settle down and him and i discussed it and tried for a baby and we got pregnant immediately... i was on nuvaring and i took it out when i was supposed to and when i was supposed to be ovulating i got pregnant so im due March 20th


----------



## SLCMommy

Happy pregnancy & many congratulations to the new pregnancy accouterments. There sure is a ton of March 2013 babies ;)


----------



## klaremumof3

Be started wiping brown please pray for my lil bean :(


----------



## ladyredlainey

I'm due March 31st :D :hi: everyone xx

klaremumof3 truly hope everything is OK with your little one xxx


----------



## SLCMommy

klaremumof3 said:


> Be started wiping brown please pray for my lil bean :(

Oh no!! Of course!! Let's pray right now: 

Father in Heaven,
This mother is pregnant with a blessing you have given her. I ask that you lift her up, and have mercy on her body. May you calm her fears, stop the bleeding and keep this unborn child safe and secure in her womb.

In the name of your son, Amen.


----------



## klaremumof3

Thank u I'm on my way to a&e I'm in a mess right now :(


----------



## SLCMommy

klaremumof3 said:


> Thank u I'm on my way to a&e I'm in a mess right now :(


Please update us. Just remember that Brown is better than bright red blood.


----------



## Sweedot

Oh no mom of three.....are you still having the bad morning sickness? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## skeet9924

My prayers are with you klare!! :hugs:

Welcome to all the new people and congrats!!

Afm: last night I went to a small get together with oh.. There were a few people that know about my pregnancy.. Well as oh got drunk he got talking about it out loud to everyone.. Then decided to text his brother and tell him :( it actually got me panicking because it made me think of the first time I was preg and we told everyone.. Then I had to face people afterwards :( it was so hard. I guess the panic ran into my dreams and I started dreaming that when I wiped I saw blood :( when I woke up this morning I ran to the washroom and thank god no blood. I just really pray this or sticks !!


----------



## rose.

Thinking of you Klare, hope everything is ok :hugs:

I went shopping with my mum today and she kept hinting that she can't wait to be a grandma - was so hard to keep myself from telling her! I just know she will be over the moon when we tell her! But a shopping trip is not the right time!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

DanyB said:


> Hello everyone! I really love reading everyone's posts. It's nice to have people in the same boat as I am. I have my first prenatal appointment tomorrow and I could't be more excited and nervous. I feel confident about this pregnancy but it's still scary going to the doctor with all those "what ifs" in my head.
> 
> Pregnancy symptoms are very mild, which has me curious but I'll take it! Boobs aren't awfully sore and I only remember they're sore if I'm running after something. HA!
> Really, only thing I have is the frequent urination and fatigue paired with occassional nausea.
> 
> My friend made me some shoes that are my husbands favorite football team, we're going to use them for our Facebook pregnancy announcement (and for my blog) I think I'm going to frame Monday's ultrasound and hang the shoes off that. Not sure yet. :)
> 
> Also debating on the timing of telling the world. lol, Every single one of my friends who did told everyone around 6-7 weeks and went on to carry full term beautiful babies. (All boys, haha)
> 
> I know it's a personal decision ... so it's just fighting with my brain over taking that risk or just being cautious. But, since it's getting hard to hide this secret because people are asking "When are you guys having kids" lol...
> 
> I dunno.
> 
> Anyway- it's 5 AM here and I woke up to pee and can't sleep.
> 
> Hope you all are well.
> 
> Baby Dust
> H&H 9 months

Is this your first baby? Mine too ;) 

We decided to wait until 12 weeks to announce it anywhere. Our parents will know, but that's pretty much it!


----------



## klaremumof3

Just to update I've been admitted they think it's eptopic had an internal and the neck of my womb is closed so not lost baby but it could still happen scan in the morning as department is closed good old nhs! Had bloods so it's just a waitin game till tomorrow xx thank u for ur thoughts x


----------



## AmyB1978

Klare, thanks for the update. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I am so very sorry.


----------



## PerthLady91

My EDD is around the 15th of March! So excited! :D


----------



## paula181

Klare so sorry to hear this. Keeping you in my thoughts and prays :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Klare, thinking of you. x


----------



## klaremumof3

Thank u feel so alone right now as noone knows I'm pregnant but me and hubby and u girls lol x


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear that klare, really hoping its not ectopic


----------



## heaveneats

so sorry klare, you are in my prayers tonight, i hope it works out to be a happy pregnancy, everything crossed xx


----------



## sharnw

Klare, thinking of you xx
I hope your LO is ok


----------



## xxlonixx

this forum seems very supportive and im glad that im having a march baby.. just have to keep my hopes up that this little baby stays inside... unlike my first pregnancy


----------



## Bubsta

Crossing everything Klare that everything is ok. Xxx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Sorry to hear, Klare. Hoping everything turns out okay!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:hugs: Klare. Hope to hear a good news update soon!

AFM morning sickness is in full swing!


----------



## electrcaldiva

fingers crossed for you klare:hugs:....:hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Ahhhh I really want to buy another hpt and POAS :wacko:


----------



## anna1986

Klare - thoughts are with you. Pleause keep us updated x ''hugs''


----------



## xnikkix

Fingers crossed for you Klare, can't imagine how your feeling!! x


----------



## starlight2801

Hi Klare did you go to hospital?

I really hope all is well x


----------



## anna1986

Klare - how r u hun?

just checking in to see how everyones doing?
im doing good apart from being annoyed none of my clothes look right i just look a fat mess and i cant buy maternity stuff yet as it still feels too early. ms has pretty much gone i often feel sick wen i wake up but after a few biscuits im pretty much sorted.
how r the uk ladies enjoying the sun?? me n my lo have just spent the last 2hrs laughing and splashing eachother with cold water from her water play table n padling pool. times like this i cant help but feel a bit guilty for having another one :s


----------



## rose.

Loving the weather, although being stuck inside in an office all day doesn't help!!

I know what u mean about clothes, my stomach is so hard and bloated I feel fat in everything :( wouldn't mind if it was a real baby bump but it just looks fat!


----------



## rose.

And don't feel guilty, you'll have even more fun when it's the 3 of you splashing around!!


----------



## wookie130

Klare, thinking of you, dear. Have they determined if it is indeed an ectopic yet? You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dannon

I just had my first appointment. And needless to say it was disappointing. The midwife just talked about my due date, wrote me a prescription for MS and took my blood. Thats it, no ultrasound.. :( i was sooo sick this morning and draged myself there.. Anyways i atleast got medication which i hope will help me with my MS.. I havent gone to work for couple of days now. I feel terrible all the time..

Btw- cant believe its already week 7.. :)


----------



## SLCMommy

Donnon: your ticker says 6w 5d, not 7. Did your midwife bump up your due date by two days? :) did she say if you'd get an early dating ultrasound?


----------



## dannon

Yeah I noticed that right after I submitted my last post. Midwife said the exact same due date which I had come up with. Not sure why the ticker is couple of days behind..!! My due date is march 15th so far..

She first said I will get an ultrasound today but then after few minutes she said I will have to come back for the US... They are going to call me to schedule one.

I see that you are at week 7 and 6 days. What is your due date? And did you have US?


----------



## starlight2801

I'm soo jealous Anna.

We haven't really had the sun. It's been dry I suppose which is one thing but it's been fairly dull with a cold wind

I know where you're coming from with clothes. I'm having to unbutton my jeans with all the bloat :wacko:


----------



## skeet9924

What did you get for ms? Im going to ask my ob for something.. I've been so suck. I have an apt with her tomorrow at 9:30 am and dreading having to be out of the house that early.. It generally takes me 2 hours to feel motivated to move and get something to stay in my stomach. I've been finding that no one food works every day for me.. Yesterday a smoothie did wonders today I tried a smoothie it stayed in me for 2 min. I can win!!


----------



## anna1986

cannot believe were nearly at 1000 posts :)
when i first started this group i had no idea it would be such a hit lol

Starlight - Boo to you not having any sunshine :( its been so hot here today its meant i can slob around in elasticated shorts and vest top YAY for no tight clothing today :happydance: i have one pain of jeans i can fit into comfortably. i had a look at the mat stuff in mothercare earlier but i feel silly buying it yet when baby isnt even 1cm big yet! :haha:


----------



## Sweedot

I took zofran duing my lat pregnancy and I just got a prescription for it today...it's fantastic for morning sickness, but it can cause constipation, so you need to eat plenty of fiber with it!


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, I can still fit into all my old pants, some more comfortably then others, but none very comfortably by the end of the day when the bloat gets worse. I bought a band and 3 pairs of maternity pants the other day (The lady in the shop said they should work my entire pregnancy.) At work I wear scrubs and have yet to get maternity scrubs so am still suffering but buying the band and these pants (i have only worn the one pair so far) is the best thing! It is sooo nice to be comfortable, helps me to feel better too!!! I felt silly too but don't regret it for a minute!


----------



## AmyB1978

I was just wondering, are we going to move to 2nd and 3rd Trimester groups "together?" I have become quite fond of you ladies and would hate to have our group break up when we start to trickle into the other trimesters.

What do you think?


----------



## anna1986

AmyB1978 said:


> I was just wondering, are we going to move to 2nd and 3rd Trimester groups "together?" I have become quite fond of you ladies and would hate to have our group break up when we start to trickle into the other trimesters.
> 
> What do you think?

definatly. :thumbup:
whoever moves over 1st should make one. if theres not one by the time i go 2 2nd tri ill remake our group :flower:


----------



## sportysgirl

AmyB1978 said:


> I was just wondering, are we going to move to 2nd and 3rd Trimester groups "together?" I have become quite fond of you ladies and would hate to have our group break up when we start to trickle into the other trimesters.
> 
> What do you think?

Sounds like a good plan to me! xx


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks sweetdot!! I'm going to ask my ob for something.. Each day it's taking longer and longer to feel like moving.


----------



## Sweedot

Hope you feel better soon skeet...we all know our own limitations....so, if you feel you can't cope definitely go and see your doctor and get a prescription. I waited it out until 9 weeks last time and I literally thought I was dying...lol, it was awful, I kept thinking, oh I'm over the worst of it, but no...it got worse and worse and worse and I was still throwing up at 35 weeks!!! 

I'm assuming you've tried all the usual anti sickness remedies like vitamin b6 , think the dosage you need to take is 25 mg three times a day! Take extra vitamin c with it, it aids in the absorption.


----------



## skeet9924

I haven't tried b6 yet.. I'm scared to try anything with out talking to my ob since I'm considered high risk


----------



## katyblot

Hi to everyone!
Can I come and join u?! I'm due approx 8th march, going on my dates. 
I've just remembered about this site, it really helped me thru having my first LO. 

I just want to say good luck to all of u that r going thru a hard time at the moment. My first preg ended in a missed mc at 12 weeks. Then my second ended early, not quite 6 weeks. But 3rd time lucky brought me my gorgeous dd!
And am now preg with no. 2! Let's hope this one is a sticky one! Fx!


----------



## wookie130

Katyblot, that always helps me to hear stories like yours. This is my 3rd pregnancy in a year, as my first was a missed miscarriage, and my second was a chemical pregnancy. I'm praying that I'm 3rd time lucky like you were!


----------



## sportysgirl

katyblot said:


> Hi to everyone!
> Can I come and join u?! I'm due approx 8th march, going on my dates.
> I've just remembered about this site, it really helped me thru having my first LO.
> 
> I just want to say good luck to all of u that r going thru a hard time at the moment. My first preg ended in a missed mc at 12 weeks. Then my second ended early, not quite 6 weeks. But 3rd time lucky brought me my gorgeous dd!
> And am now preg with no. 2! Let's hope this one is a sticky one! Fx!

Congratulations and welcome! 
Happy and healthy pregnancy.

I am due the 10th March. :happydance:


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi just to let u all know im over the moon to find my baby flickering away on the scan in the right place and all is well the bleeding has stopped and the sickness is in full swing, thank u all for ur support im aching from grinning xxx


----------



## wookie130

Awesome, Klare! That's wonderful news!


----------



## katyblot

wookie130 said:


> Katyblot, that always helps me to hear stories like yours. This is my 3rd pregnancy in a year, as my first was a missed miscarriage, and my second was a chemical pregnancy. I'm praying that I'm 3rd time lucky like you were!

Wishing u all the best of luck with this pregnancy wookie! Have my fx, and everything else! Xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah klare :happydance: that is fantastic news!!! So happy for u!!


----------



## klaremumof3

wookie130 said:


> Awesome, Klare! That's wonderful news!

Thank u and the best of luck to ur lil bean too xx


----------



## dannon

skeet9924 said:


> What did you get for ms? Im going to ask my ob for something.. I've been so suck. I have an apt with her tomorrow at 9:30 am and dreading having to be out of the house that early.. It generally takes me 2 hours to feel motivated to move and get something to stay in my stomach. I've been finding that no one food works every day for me.. Yesterday a smoothie did wonders today I tried a smoothie it stayed in me for 2 min. I can win!!

I am prescribed Ondansetron by my midwife today for MS. I took one tablet as soon as I got home and immediately felt better! Good luck for ur appt tomorrow.


----------



## averitable

That's fantastic Klare, so pleased for you! Hope baby decides that's enough scares for one pregnancy!


----------



## sportysgirl

klaremumof3 said:


> Hi just to let u all know im over the moon to find my baby flickering away on the scan in the right place and all is well the bleeding has stopped and the sickness is in full swing, thank u all for ur support im aching from grinning xxx

Thats excellent news! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Yay Klare, so happy for you! Hope the rest of your pregnancy is trouble free :)


----------



## anna1986

So pleased all is ok klare x


----------



## paula181

Aww thats great news Klare xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yay Klare, thank you for the update!


----------



## starzz

very happy for you Klare! so wonderful to hear good news :)


----------



## Bubsta

Phew! I'm so relieved for you Klare! That's great news! Thanks for letting us know. Xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Klare that's great news!!


----------



## ilovemybump.

Hi ladies, a totally unexpected bfp after mc 2 years ago to this month... me and hubby couldnt be happier happy although i cant help but be scared. 

due date 11th march but that could change as not yet seen doc. :)


----------



## sharnw

Klare- Happy news!! :happydance: xx


----------



## rose.

ilovemybump. said:


> Hi ladies, a totally unexpected bfp after mc 2 years ago to this month... me and hubby couldnt be happier happy although i cant help but be scared.
> 
> due date 11th march but that could change as not yet seen doc. :)

Welcome, wishing you a h&h 9 months :)

Well, baby clearly doesn't like lasagne.. I've never been so bloated in my life, I seriously look 6 months pregnant!


----------



## sharnw

My belly was so bloated yesteday, I had to where the "granny pants" haha to stick and tighten my tummy back in :haha:

Yay!! I will be a sweet pea this arfternoon :yipee:


----------



## ohmygoodness

Sweedot said:


> Hope you feel better soon skeet...we all know our own limitations....so, if you feel you can't cope definitely go and see your doctor and get a prescription. I waited it out until 9 weeks last time and I literally thought I was dying...lol, it was awful, I kept thinking, oh I'm over the worst of it, but no...it got worse and worse and worse and I was still throwing up at 35 weeks!!!
> 
> I'm assuming you've tried all the usual anti sickness remedies like vitamin b6 , think the dosage you need to take is 25 mg three times a day! Take extra vitamin c with it, it aids in the absorption.

I haven't been pregnant in 13 years, but both of my pregnancies were so filled with ms, it was debilitating. I went from getting sick at least 10 times a day to about 3 times when other people are easing up from their ms. Every single day of both pregnancies until I gave birth I was sick. So far, I've only felt very mildly queasy a couple times and am hoping so much that I dont get hit with terrible ms again. I think I already had ms by 7 weeks with my children, but can't remember because it has been so long.


----------



## skeet9924

I went looking for the b6 today and the smalest I could find was 50 mg. I see my ob tomorrow, I'm going to ask if she recomends anything..currently I dont even want to go to the cottage to the fair this weekend..I just want to sit on my couch close and comfy to the toilet


----------



## heaveneats

i got prescribed diclectin, oh my it was a godsend i didnt even take any today and ihave not felt sick once! i just could not handle the morning sickness


----------



## Libbysmum

My last pregnancy was ruined wth msness...and heartburn and swelling up like a balloon. This one I have been okay so far...hopeful! I tried ginger drinks and crackers helped a little but as soon as I stopped eating I felt sickly again. It will all be worth it once you hold that bundle at the end of 9mths!


----------



## skeet9924

Heaveneats- where are you from and how much did the prescription cost?


----------



## iprettii

hey ladies, I haven't been on in a while due to me going to work (flight attendant) and me being sick WHILE at work. I'm thinking of taking a medical leave for about 3 weeks in hopes of my MS going away by then. Last pregnancy my MS was fully gone by week 14 but by week 12 it died down A LOT. 
But there is no way I could work these flights with the way i've been feeling. I'm taking Zofran but this time the doctor didn't prescribe me the dissolvable ones so these seem to not effect me the same.

Anyway. I hope all is well with you ladies and for those of you with no MS ENJOY IT, because it's NOT FUN at all.


----------



## sharnw

I think i have a little touch of ms. dizzy in the head, my mouth keeps filling up with watery saliva :sick: and im hungry but dont want to eat :(
I hope i dont get it real bad like you other poor ladies do :hugs:
I just keep drinking water and constantly going to the toilet to wee


----------



## Curliegirlie

I've been pretty queasy, but haven't actually thrown up... Sometimes I wish I would just throw up to feel a bit better, but I don't know if I would actually feel any better!


----------



## electrcaldiva

Curliegirlie said:


> I've been pretty queasy, but haven't actually thrown up... Sometimes I wish I would just throw up to feel a bit better, but I don't know if I would actually feel any better!


this is me all day:cry:


----------



## Bubsta

Hi gals, this is going to sound strange, but when I wake up and feel blah, I make myself a cup of twinnings chamomile honey and vanilla Tea with honey (which I don't feel like) but after I've had it, it does seem to help a bit. Not sure why... And dry biscuits. Also sipping on lemonade seems to help too.


----------



## SLCMommy

Today has been a crazy stressful today. My son came in the house bawling, bleeding from his nose. Said a dog bit him. Went outside, confronted the dog owner. Said dog was a, get this...guard dog in training?! I asked him why then would that kind of a dog be at a children's park? And he went on to tell me that my son asked to pet the dog, he said no because he knew the dog bit. I asked him then why would the dog NOT HAVE A LEASH ON?! The guy shook his head, said it was my sons fault. I said no, YOU are the dog owner. YOU are the only one that is supposed to CONTROL your dog. Police were called, they came, said Animal control should handle this. So, they are coming tmr. Too much to say, too stressed to say it. Sorry, guys. It's just all BULL. I had 10 year olds and 15 year old girls who look like hookers curse at my husband and I, as were waiting for police. We were just standing there, not talking to anyone - not even TALKING about ANYONE. These kids have GREAT parents!

Anyways, someone is watching TV wayyy too loud. Police came twice today at our apartment complex (nothing related to me). One time they arrested someone, another I went outside to get something and seen two cops going through backpacks of two teenaged girls. They came last week and took a woman out kicking and screaming, and last month came to stop a violent fight between mother and son. 

Someone I know here who is reliable told me some of the teenage girls are turning tricks for money with the other teenaged boys. Kids seen some adults do drugs by the pool, and called the cops on them. And, I guess theres been a 25 year old and a 50 year old men who lurk the playground grounds at night talking to little girls and teen girls who "hang out" there. 

I told the police today about how the kids were swearing at us for getting police involved (hello, a dog bit my kid in the face and the owner wasn't taking responsibility...) and he goes "yeah....the kids around here are bad".

I never noticed it THIS bad. I don't know why I didn't see it now. Maybe because it's summer and all them teenaged brats and those wild kids are off track (year around school right now) so they are all out in the woodwork.

My friend said she has seen/met some of the teens parents around here and the majority of the moms dress vary provocative and swear like a sailor! (Aha! So now I know where there darling daughters get their nice role modes )

Our lease isn't up until Feb. We can either find a sub leaser who would need to sign a years lease, OR we can pay up to Feb for rent all at once, but with 7 months at 899$ a month, we really can't afford THAT. Especially now since my daughter's deadbeat daddy (not my husband) got fired for the 32160 time from a job - looks like I'll get no child support from him either.

One of my brother in laws is moving out on the other half side of my mother in laws place. I'm thinking of asking her if I can use that space to crash there with the kids once in awhile a few times a week, just so the kids would have a safe place to play outside. We'd still have to pay rent, and most of our stuff would be at our apartment but at least we could get a few days away from here.

Okay, end of rant and start of heartburn. :/


----------



## anna1986

Feeling really blurgh this morning and have a awful taste in my mouth! Yuk
Anyways the suns shining again so going to enjoy that.
Have another nhs scan tomoro so excited to see my lil peanut again


----------



## Libbysmum

SLCMommy said:


> Today has been a crazy stressful today. My son came in the house bawling, bleeding from his nose. Said a dog bit him. Went outside, confronted the dog owner. Said dog was a, get this...guard dog in training?! I asked him why then would that kind of a dog be at a children's park? And he went on to tell me that my son asked to pet the dog, he said no because he knew the dog bit. I asked him then why would the dog NOT HAVE A LEASH ON?! The guy shook his head, said it was my sons fault. I said no, YOU are the dog owner. YOU are the only one that is supposed to CONTROL your dog. Police were called, they came, said Animal control should handle this. So, they are coming tmr. Too much to say, too stressed to say it. Sorry, guys. It's just all BULL. I had 10 year olds and 15 year old girls who look like hookers curse at my husband and I, as were waiting for police. We were just standing there, not talking to anyone - not even TALKING about ANYONE. These kids have GREAT parents!
> 
> Anyways, someone is watching TV wayyy too loud. Police came twice today at our apartment complex (nothing related to me). One time they arrested someone, another I went outside to get something and seen two cops going through backpacks of two teenaged girls. They came last week and took a woman out kicking and screaming, and last month came to stop a violent fight between mother and son.
> 
> Someone I know here who is reliable told me some of the teenage girls are turning tricks for money with the other teenaged boys. Kids seen some adults do drugs by the pool, and called the cops on them. And, I guess theres been a 25 year old and a 50 year old men who lurk the playground grounds at night talking to little girls and teen girls who "hang out" there.
> 
> I told the police today about how the kids were swearing at us for getting police involved (hello, a dog bit my kid in the face and the owner wasn't taking responsibility...) and he goes "yeah....the kids around here are bad".
> 
> I never noticed it THIS bad. I don't know why I didn't see it now. Maybe because it's summer and all them teenaged brats and those wild kids are off track (year around school right now) so they are all out in the woodwork.
> 
> My friend said she has seen/met some of the teens parents around here and the majority of the moms dress vary provocative and swear like a sailor! (Aha! So now I know where there darling daughters get their nice role modes )
> 
> Our lease isn't up until Feb. We can either find a sub leaser who would need to sign a years lease, OR we can pay up to Feb for rent all at once, but with 7 months at 899$ a month, we really can't afford THAT. Especially now since my daughter's deadbeat daddy (not my husband) got fired for the 32160 time from a job - looks like I'll get no child support from him either.
> 
> One of my brother in laws is moving out on the other half side of my mother in laws place. I'm thinking of asking her if I can use that space to crash there with the kids once in awhile a few times a week, just so the kids would have a safe place to play outside. We'd still have to pay rent, and most of our stuff would be at our apartment but at least we could get a few days away from here.
> 
> Okay, end of rant and start of heartburn. :/

Good golly woman you need a break from these idiots! Definately take your brother inlaws place for a while!


----------



## paula181

Urgh i have got my dating scan at 9 i am super anxious and praying that hes holding on. Xx


----------



## rose.

I don't know when my first scan is going to be!! Getting impatient, just want to see my LO and check all is ok!

I've been really lucky so far, no sickness, I felt a bit queasy last night was making sandwiches for OH's lunch and the texture of the ham on my fingers made me want to throw up... that's new, so maybe that's all the MS I'm going to get. I hope so! My Mum really suffered with me and my brother, but then she gets quite bad travel sickness and also feels sick if she doesn't eat for a long time, but I've never suffered from either of those things so maybe I'll be lucky and escape it :)


----------



## anna1986

Fx rose
My sickness hit around 6 weeks proper bad for a few day couldnt even eat. Now i just feel sick first thing in the mornng n in the eve. Im convinced everywhere smells horrible although hubby assures me it doesnt and i cant go in the fridge without wanting to throw up!


----------



## Bubsta

Oh SLCMommy, no wonder you're stressed! I think that would be enough to stress any sane person! It would be so good if you could get someone who was interested on taking over your lease. I hope things settle down for you soon, or you get the chance to get some time away from there. Thinking of you sweets. Is our son ok? X


----------



## wookie130

I basically just get lightly nauseated sometimes...nothing awful at all. I haven't even come close to actually needing to puke.

SLC, that sounds like a horrible area you're in! I assume SLC stands for "Salt Lake City"? I sure hope you can find a way out of there at some point, as I wouldn't want my children around all of that, and I can tell you don't either. Good luck!


----------



## SLCMommy

He's ok. Just has scratches on cheek and inside of his nose. I think were more shaken up by how we were getting cursed at by a bunch of teenagers. If I was their mama I would be incredibly ashamed for my children to act that way. But that is the problem...parents who don't care and treat their children like that as well. No wonder where they get such ill behavior. Its sad, really.


----------



## Bubsta

I'm glad your son is ok. It's sad isn't that the parents of those teenagers dont take a more active role in their children's life and give them the parenting that they need.

Well, I'm a little nervous, I've actually been pretty good up until now. I have my first scan tomorrow (will be 7wks 6days - ticker might say something different because of the time difference). DH was supposed to be home tonight, but as usual, he ended up working more than what he was supposed to and now he's coming home tomorrow. He's about 4hrs drive away and I'll have to leave our place at 10am - so he'll have to leave before 6am. I really want him to be there. It doesn't help that he keeps stirring me saying that it will be twins... I just want bubba to be perfect, the OBGYN to be supportive, and my husband to be there.


----------



## paula181

I have had my scan and all was good. I am due 13/3/13 oooh lots of 3's haha. So that makes me 6+6 today and baby is measuring 9mm. Il load scan pic when im home

xx


----------



## Libbysmum

oooh wow that is a lot of 3's...it would be totally funny if you had triplets


----------



## paula181

Libbysmum said:


> oooh wow that is a lot of 3's...it would be totally funny if you had triplets

:haha: NO!! :rofl: There is only one there :bunny:

xx


----------



## paula181

My 6+6 scan :dance:
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-24 11.47.10.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bubsta

paula181 said:


> My 6+6 scan :dance:

Aww, yay Paula!


----------



## staraz

Hi Ladies! New here :) Have an estimated due date as 28th March with my second. My first is already 11 years, a huge gap. 
Booked for a dating scan tomorrow, as my cycles can be quite irregular, can't wait!
Just wondering if anyone else has been having moderate cramping / backache? It's not something I had with my first and a little unnerving :(
Guess I only have to wait til tomorrow to check everything is going okay.
Please introduce yourselves, would be great to get to know some other mummies to be going through similar stages.


----------



## Bubsta

staraz said:


> Hi Ladies! New here :) Have an estimated due date as 28th March with my second. My first is already 11 years, a huge gap.
> Booked for a dating scan tomorrow, as my cycles can be quite irregular, can't wait!
> Just wondering if anyone else has been having moderate cramping / backache? It's not something I had with my first and a little unnerving :(
> Guess I only have to wait til tomorrow to check everything is going okay.
> Please introduce yourselves, would be great to get to know some other mummies to be going through similar stages.

Hey Aussie girl! Congrats on the BFP and BNB! Cramping is pretty normal(so long as its not severe or accompanied with bleeding) it's just your uterus stretching. Good luck with your scan tomorrow :-D


----------



## Leelabod

Hi, I am new here. I am due the 7th March. Such a long wait!!
I have two little girls aged 6 & 7 one born by emcs at 35 weeks. And my youngest was an elective. This time I am considering vbac, But am rather terrified.
I have had three scans so far and bloodwork. Due to two previous miscarriages plus pain I have been having. Yesterday saw babies heartbeat and everything looks great! So fingers crossed <3. Had awful fatigue and morning sickness has kicked in early this time.
Good luck in your pregnancies everyone :) :)


----------



## Bubsta

Leelabod said:


> Hi, I am new here. I am due the 7th March. Such a long wait!!
> I have two little girls aged 6 & 7 one born by emcs at 35 weeks. And my youngest was an elective. This time I am considering vbac, But am rather terrified.
> I have had three scans so far and bloodwork. Due to two previous miscarriages plus pain I have been having. Yesterday saw babies heartbeat and everything looks great! So fingers crossed <3. Had awful fatigue and morning sickness has kicked in early this time.
> Good luck in your pregnancies everyone :) :)

Hi Leelabod, welcome! I'm also due 7th March. Are you having twins? Glad your scans have gone well. Congrats on your BFP.


----------



## Leelabod

Hi at the scan I was told theres a healthy heartbeat. However after studying the picture when I got home. I am wondering if it is a normal scan pic, or a sign of twins etc. I wont know now until 8 week. Although I am sure she would have said if she thought it was twins? Either way as lonog as bubs is healthy I would be happy with one or six haha. And thankyou, yay Due date buddies! Congrats to you also :) :)


----------



## anna1986

yay paula glad all went well at your scan xx


----------



## ohmygoodness

iprettii said:


> hey ladies, I haven't been on in a while due to me going to work (flight attendant) and me being sick WHILE at work. I'm thinking of taking a medical leave for about 3 weeks in hopes of my MS going away by then. Last pregnancy my MS was fully gone by week 14 but by week 12 it died down A LOT.
> But there is no way I could work these flights with the way i've been feeling. I'm taking Zofran but this time the doctor didn't prescribe me the dissolvable ones so these seem to not effect me the same.
> 
> Anyway. I hope all is well with you ladies and for those of you with no MS ENJOY IT, because it's NOT FUN at all.

I was an fa until 2 years ago. I do miss it so. I can only imagine working the cart and getting hit with sickness, or being buckled in the jumpseat. You poor thing! Not to mention all the stinky people on the morning flights especially!


----------



## Bubsta

Leelabod said:


> Hi at the scan I was told theres a healthy heartbeat. However after studying the picture when I got home. I am wondering if it is a normal scan pic, or a sign of twins etc. I wont know now until 8 week. Although I am sure she would have said if she thought it was twins? Either way as lonog as bubs is healthy I would be happy with one or six haha. And thankyou, yay Due date buddies! Congrats to you also :) :)

Thanks, your right, I reckon they would have said if it was twin, but hey, stranger things have happened! I bet you can't wait for that 8wk scan then. I have my first scan tomorrow. It will be a relief to hear that HB, that's for sure. :winkwink:


----------



## rose.

Happy to hear your scan went well Paula :)

Welcome to the new girls!


----------



## Globj

hey ladies im Gloria we are due march 25th looking forward to chatting with all of you


----------



## katyblot

sportysgirl said:


> katyblot said:
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone!
> Can I come and join u?! I'm due approx 8th march, going on my dates.
> I've just remembered about this site, it really helped me thru having my first LO.
> 
> I just want to say good luck to all of u that r going thru a hard time at the moment. My first preg ended in a missed mc at 12 weeks. Then my second ended early, not quite 6 weeks. But 3rd time lucky brought me my gorgeous dd!
> And am now preg with no. 2! Let's hope this one is a sticky one! Fx!
> 
> Congratulations and welcome!
> Happy and healthy pregnancy.
> 
> I am due the 10th March. :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank u!
My mum's bday is march 10th!
And she's gonna b so excited when I tell her I'm due around that time! But am gonna hold off telling her til after our 12 week scan. 

Hope u doing ok?


----------



## kraftykoala

Hello ladies! I'm following Rose over from the 2WW :)

I'm Gemma, I'm 33 and this is my third child. I have 2 boys aged 9 & 6. 

FF has given me an EDD of 27/3/13, so only a teeny bit pregnant, praying for a sticky bean :)


----------



## Leelabod

I have just researched it online, and I think it may be the double bleb sign. And yep can't wait for 8 week scan. Aww once you see the heartbeat you will be much for relaxed for sure x


----------



## Leelabod

kraftykoala said:


> Hello ladies! I'm following Rose over from the 2WW :)
> 
> I'm Gemma, I'm 33 and this is my third child. I have 2 boys aged 9 & 6.
> 
> FF has given me an EDD of 27/3/13, so only a teeny bit pregnant, praying for a sticky bean :)

 Congratulations!! :) Good luck in your pregnancy x:happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

Paula, YAY for a healthy scan! 

Welcome, and congrats, to all the new ladies!


----------



## Cyna99

I would like to join this group. My due date is March 28. BUT, I took Clomid and ovulated two eggs. At my 4 week bloodwork, my HCG was 72 and Progesterone was 52. My RE put me on alert for possible twins, which would push up my due date, but it would still be in March.


----------



## katyblot

Hello to all the new ladies! 

And congrats to those who have just had scans. Must b such a relief! And v exciting! 

Slcmommy - don't let it get u too stressed, and I wud def move if I was u!


----------



## skeet9924

Slcmommy glad to hear your son is okay!! Good luck Paula!!

Afm: just got home from ob she gave me something for ms !!! So happy!! She also told me my edd is march 16 so I am currently 6 weeks and 4 days. I go next week for an us to see the hb!!


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi Ladies

Had a bit of a funny couple of days.
So, as most of us seem to be suffering, I have some very uncomfortable bloating (in the evening especially) and diarrhoea (in the morning, a few times). Thsi has been getting worse over the last few days.
Yesterday, after lunch, at work, I started to feel very uncomfortable, really painful actually, I could not stand up straight. I ended up spending a fair bit of time on the loo (sorry if TMI :blush:) and laying on the (nice cool) floor for a bit in a cold sweat. :wacko:
When I started to feel a little better I went back to my desk and said I was going to head home, except I was not really ready and proceeded to sweat profusely, go a terrible colour,have tingling hands and fingers and almost pass out. Great. My Boss already knew and now I had to tell the First Aid person too. :nope:
Anyway, they would not let me drive home but paid for me to go home in a taxi - its an hours drive and cost £120!!! :dohh: Bless em.

Lucky for me I already had an appointment with the Doctor booked for the same day so off a went and she was lovely. I cried a bit :cry: but she was very understanding. I light of our last pregnancy she is getting a scan for us THIS WEEK!! Hurrah! and she insisted I stay home today (shame). :shrug:

I am feeling a bit better, not so bloated, but I realise I need to eat differently. Little and often, and careful WHAT I eat too (no more white bread & pasta).

So I am working from home, waiting for the Doctors office to call to let me know when the scan appointment is - but she promised THIS WEEK. In a few days I will either very happy or very sad - I am quite scared and stressed about it. 

Sorry for the long one - it just after a MMC at 12 weeks and Chemical pregnancy I really am desperate for this pregnancy to stick...


----------



## markswife10

Hi ladies! I'm pregnant with baby #1 and EDD is March 31 :) So I'm an end of March mommy :)


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Yay for twins, Cyna!! :D


----------



## sportysgirl

trying2becalm said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Had a bit of a funny couple of days.
> So, as most of us seem to be suffering, I have some very uncomfortable bloating (in the evening especially) and diarrhoea (in the morning, a few times). Thsi has been getting worse over the last few days.
> Yesterday, after lunch, at work, I started to feel very uncomfortable, really painful actually, I could not stand up straight. I ended up spending a fair bit of time on the loo (sorry if TMI :blush:) and laying on the (nice cool) floor for a bit in a cold sweat. :wacko:
> When I started to feel a little better I went back to my desk and said I was going to head home, except I was not really ready and proceeded to sweat profusely, go a terrible colour,have tingling hands and fingers and almost pass out. Great. My Boss already knew and now I had to tell the First Aid person too. :nope:
> Anyway, they would not let me drive home but paid for me to go home in a taxi - its an hours drive and cost £120!!! :dohh: Bless em.
> 
> Lucky for me I already had an appointment with the Doctor booked for the same day so off a went and she was lovely. I cried a bit :cry: but she was very understanding. I light of our last pregnancy she is getting a scan for us THIS WEEK!! Hurrah! and she insisted I stay home today (shame). :shrug:
> 
> I am feeling a bit better, not so bloated, but I realise I need to eat differently. Little and often, and careful WHAT I eat too (no more white bread & pasta).
> 
> So I am working from home, waiting for the Doctors office to call to let me know when the scan appointment is - but she promised THIS WEEK. In a few days I will either very happy or very sad - I am quite scared and stressed about it.
> 
> Sorry for the long one - it just after a MMC at 12 weeks and Chemical pregnancy I really am desperate for this pregnancy to stick...

Sorry you have had a rough couple of days, good you got sent home to rest. 

Hope your scan goes well and you feel better soon. xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Thank u!
My mum's bday is march 10th!
And she's gonna b so excited when I tell her I'm due around that time! But am gonna hold off telling her til after our 12 week scan. 

Hope u doing ok?[/QUOTE]

Hey I am not too bad thanks, some nausea and boob ache, feeling so sleepy too! Working full time is hard going! 

Do you have a scan appointment yet? x


----------



## rose.

Make sure you get plenty of rest!!


----------



## trying2becalm

sportysgirl said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Had a bit of a funny couple of days.
> So, as most of us seem to be suffering, I have some very uncomfortable bloating (in the evening especially) and diarrhoea (in the morning, a few times). Thsi has been getting worse over the last few days.
> Yesterday, after lunch, at work, I started to feel very uncomfortable, really painful actually, I could not stand up straight. I ended up spending a fair bit of time on the loo (sorry if TMI :blush:) and laying on the (nice cool) floor for a bit in a cold sweat. :wacko:
> When I started to feel a little better I went back to my desk and said I was going to head home, except I was not really ready and proceeded to sweat profusely, go a terrible colour,have tingling hands and fingers and almost pass out. Great. My Boss already knew and now I had to tell the First Aid person too. :nope:
> Anyway, they would not let me drive home but paid for me to go home in a taxi - its an hours drive and cost £120!!! :dohh: Bless em.
> 
> Lucky for me I already had an appointment with the Doctor booked for the same day so off a went and she was lovely. I cried a bit :cry: but she was very understanding. I light of our last pregnancy she is getting a scan for us THIS WEEK!! Hurrah! and she insisted I stay home today (shame). :shrug:
> 
> I am feeling a bit better, not so bloated, but I realise I need to eat differently. Little and often, and careful WHAT I eat too (no more white bread & pasta).
> 
> So I am working from home, waiting for the Doctors office to call to let me know when the scan appointment is - but she promised THIS WEEK. In a few days I will either very happy or very sad - I am quite scared and stressed about it.
> 
> Sorry for the long one - it just after a MMC at 12 weeks and Chemical pregnancy I really am desperate for this pregnancy to stick...
> 
> Sorry you have had a rough couple of days, good you got sent home to rest.
> 
> Hope your scan goes well and you feel better soon. xxClick to expand...

Thanks Sportysgirl - I will let you guys know how it goes. 
I am with you on the sore boobs and feeling sleepy - concentrating and a full time job is a challenge!
Congrats on the Blueberry!!


----------



## MissPiggy

H girls, hope your well.....dont fancy eating the last few days, and have a dodgy tum...dont know what thats about! 
Hope your all doing well =) xxx


----------



## xnikkix

Hi ladies, hope you are all feeling good still!! I'm feeling really good the sickness has not set in yet, hopefully it doesn't!! I just can't stop eating, always hungry. My hubby is in the fire brigade and throwing a bbq which has been arranged for ages and not sure what to do!?! Everyone will be asking why i'm not drinking.....I already used the I'm on call for work last weekend....any ideas??


----------



## littlesteph

hiya this is going to be my first baby due march 27th


----------



## ohmygoodness

Well, I'm very jazzed. The birth center I want to go to is the only one in Colorado and about ten minutes from my house. I have known about it for several years and have done a couple gyno exams there in the past. To be accepted as a prenatal patient, you have to first attend an orientation. Then your first prenatal visit is made 2-3 weeks later. They really prefer to see you between 10-12 weeks for the first visit so the timing is kind of critical. They also only take a certain number of women due in each month. I was getting worried because my SO could not attend either of the next two orientations, and the first he could make is Aug. 5. Their website is already saying that December births are full and January only has one slot left. I was getting so worried that the March allotment was going to be full before I could go.

Well, my SO just called and he got a couple hours off work to come with me tomorrow to orientation. Which means I can then make my first prenatal appointment. Yay! He is totally freaking out because he says it's all so soon, and doesn't want to be thinking about labor and delivery yet, but I told him that whether it's tomorrow or two weeks from now, it won't matter, because we do have to start thinking about it if I am going to use the birth center.


----------



## kraftykoala

littlesteph said:


> hiya this is going to be my first baby due march 27th

Hiya! I'm due the 27th too, and I used to live in Hampshire, in Andover, before I was lured oop north by hubby :D


----------



## rose.

xnikkix said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all feeling good still!! I'm feeling really good the sickness has not set in yet, hopefully it doesn't!! I just can't stop eating, always hungry. My hubby is in the fire brigade and throwing a bbq which has been arranged for ages and not sure what to do!?! Everyone will be asking why i'm not drinking.....I already used the I'm on call for work last weekend....any ideas??

The antibiotics excuse, I used it this evening!!


----------



## starlight2801

rose. said:


> xnikkix said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you are all feeling good still!! I'm feeling really good the sickness has not set in yet, hopefully it doesn't!! I just can't stop eating, always hungry. My hubby is in the fire brigade and throwing a bbq which has been arranged for ages and not sure what to do!?! Everyone will be asking why i'm not drinking.....I already used the I'm on call for work last weekend....any ideas??
> 
> The antibiotics excuse, I used it this evening!!Click to expand...

Do you drive? I tend to take the car and then no one even asks :thumbup:


----------



## rose.

Thats another good one!


----------



## Bubsta

rose. said:


> xnikkix said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you are all feeling good still!! I'm feeling really good the sickness has not set in yet, hopefully it doesn't!! I just can't stop eating, always hungry. My hubby is in the fire brigade and throwing a bbq which has been arranged for ages and not sure what to do!?! Everyone will be asking why i'm not drinking.....I already used the I'm on call for work last weekend....any ideas??
> 
> The antibiotics excuse, I used it this evening!!Click to expand...

I'd be getting premixed drinks and changing the contents. So it looks like your drinking, but you have a secret! :winkwink:


----------



## loving.you

March 29th! The wait for my first appointment at the OB is worse than any 2ww. I don't go until August 20th :wacko:

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev087pr___.png


----------



## skeet9924

Bubsta said:


> rose. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xnikkix said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, hope you are all feeling good still!! I'm feeling really good the sickness has not set in yet, hopefully it doesn't!! I just can't stop eating, always hungry. My hubby is in the fire brigade and throwing a bbq which has been arranged for ages and not sure what to do!?! Everyone will be asking why i'm not drinking.....I already used the I'm on call for work last weekend....any ideas??
> 
> The antibiotics excuse, I used it this evening!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be getting premixed drinks and changing the contents. So it looks like your drinking, but you have a secret! :winkwink:Click to expand...

For a bachelorette party I hosted I put water in an old vodka bottle and mixed with that :)


----------



## SLCMommy

My ultrasound went really good today!! Baby is measuring a tiny bit bigger than what I thought! Baby had a heartbeat of 154! I could see a nice round head (so adorable!!) and two tiny little eyes. I seen little arms but they are still very short yet, lol! from the hips down baby is not quite developed in the 8th week so it was hard to make anything out from hips down. Yolk Sac looked beautiful. Baby wasn't moving a lot... but I was told that doesn't mean anything. I was told in the 8th week they are still so new, JUST discovering how to "move", and when they do it's like slow motion because the connection from their hands to the brain isn't quite fast yet.


----------



## Bubsta

Congratulations SLCMommy. That's great news. X


----------



## Bubsta

Just wanted to say best of luck to all of you and thanks for the support and advice. My scan didn't go well today (would have been 8 wks tomorrow). Blighted ovum. I'll leave it at that. I know how hard it is to read these kinds of posts. Happy and healthy pregnancies girls. Much love. Bec. Xx


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry bubsta :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Congratulations SLCmommy :)

So sorry Bec :hugs:


----------



## paula181

So sorry Bubsta ((hugs))

xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Sorry to hear that bubsta. x


----------



## xnikkix

So so sorry Bubsta xxx


----------



## xnikkix

Starlight - I do drive, the bbq is only 10 min walk :( I'm quite close 2 a couple he works with and they knew we were trying,, think they might just put 2 and 2 together!! Might just need to say i'm not well and skip it! Thanks for all your excuses ladies x


----------



## staraz

Feel bad posting about my scan after bubsta's.... so sorry to hear :(

Had my first scan... nothing much to see.... dated at 5w 2d. Gestational sac and yolk sac look viable! I guess so far so good :) new edd of 26th March. Anyone else due on this day? 
Hope all the mummies to be are doing well!


----------



## sharnw

Bubsta- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Im so sorry xxxxxxxxxxoooooooooooo

Im so nervous for my scan next week. I had a blighted ovum nearly 3 years ago :(


----------



## christin8229

Hi ladies, 

Got my first appointent with the midwife on Friday, so nervous, I hope I get sent for an early scan, I think I will be able to totally relax after I (hopefully) see 'it's' little heartbeat. Past the point of my last miscarriage so im feeling a bit more hopeful that this pregnancy is going to be a healthy one.

Hope everyones good 

xx


----------



## staraz

Good Luck SharnW :) have to say i was a little naive to what a blighted ovum was. I was just going to wait for my 12 week scan... think i will go back in a few weeks now though as no fetal pole was seen yet.


----------



## Bubsta

sharnw said:


> Bubsta- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Im so sorry xxxxxxxxxxoooooooooooo
> 
> Im so nervous for my scan next week. I had a blighted ovum nearly 3 years ago :(

Thanks Sharnw, try not to be nervous with your scan (I know, so easy to say). I don't imagine that it would be common to be unlucky enough to have another blighted ovum. I'm sure everything will be fine. Xxx

Thanks all you lovely girls for your kind words. It does help. Xxx


----------



## littlesteph

kraftykoala said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> hiya this is going to be my first baby due march 27th
> 
> Hiya! I'm due the 27th too, and I used to live in Hampshire, in Andover, before I was lured oop north by hubby :DClick to expand...

hiya, thats so strange. i know someone else due march 27th too, that makes three of us :)
how is it up north?
my hubby wants to do a posting up north someday, i think he's thinking about scotland though. we're quite lucky to get a posting so close to our home town.


----------



## snj

Hi i am sana. I am 27 yrls old and almost 8weeks preggy. My EDD is 7th march 2013. How great this wld b my hubby is 3rd march and i am 11th march born...lol a small march family...silly n cute. I am type 2diabetic so its really imp fr me to keep my sugar levels in control n m trying my best to do so. It wld b nice to make some friends here oh btw, i happened to hav bled for few days during 6th week and had cramps too... My baby's heartbeat at 6 week was 85 and at 7 wks it was 120... It shld hav been 140+ hoping it gets better by now. 
Best wishes to all :)


----------



## Sweedot

So sorry to hear that bubsta. Xo


----------



## Chick_P

Hi all,

I am 8 weeks pregnant tomorrow, however this morning I have been getting quite a bit of cramping. It has last for about 6 hours... it is not severe and it comes and goes every 20 - 30 minutes.

Is this normal or should I go see a doc?

xxx


----------



## wookie130

I'm so sorry, Bubsta.

Chick_P- How bad are the cramps? If they're not terribly painful, and not accompanied with any spotting or bleeding, I'd just assume that it's your uterus stretching and preparing to grow. But I always encourage people to call their medical practitioner if they're not sure!


----------



## Laurhilou

I'm due March 21st, woohoo!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

My EDD is the end of March.


----------



## angela2011

I just got back from my scan two weeks ago only a sac was seen no yolk fetalpole or baby Thank God today seen baby and heartbeat 135. I would advise all against early scan because I have spent the last two weeks so worried best of luck to all


----------



## skeet9924

congrats angela!!! So happy you got to see the hb!!


----------



## MissPiggy

7+1.......i think im gonna be huge!! lol
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-25 11.12.10.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 12


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow that's a nice bump!! I'm guessing this is not your first??


----------



## MissPiggy

nope, second =) xxx


----------



## anna1986

Bubsta - so sorry to hear your bad news xx

I had my follow up scan at hospital today and they rescanned me baby was seen with a heartbeat and is meauring 14mm so spot on for my dates :)
Congrats to all the ladies who had there scans today x


----------



## SLCMommy

Bubsta said:


> Just wanted to say best of luck to all of you and thanks for the support and advice. My scan didn't go well today (would have been 8 wks tomorrow). Blighted ovum. I'll leave it at that. I know how hard it is to read these kinds of posts. Happy and healthy pregnancies girls. Much love. Bec. Xx

Bubsta, I'm so sorry. :hugs: xx


----------



## Proms1271

Hey Everyone,

I am a newbie to the site, as this will be my first child. I am kind of nervous and don't know what to expect. Glad to see so many others in the same position. I am currently 5 weeks pregnant, and my due date is March 26, 2013.

I have two questions:
1. When should I tell work that I am pregnant? How many weeks?
2. I am having a lot of cramps, but no blood.is this normal?


----------



## Sweedot

I woke up this morning with the bloat bump, I went to Walmart and a lady said, ahhh, how far along are you? I said, 6 weeks....she said, wow....

I know you show earlier with the second, but this is all bloat! Lol I can't button my pants, I'm back in my maternity dress....other than the bloat and constipation/gas...I have absolutely no symptoms yet at all, which is a bit odd as I was puking my guts up by now with Esmé...have my first appointment in a week...just hoping everything is ok!


----------



## ladyredlainey

bubsta I am so sorry to hear your news :hugs: take care of yourself xxx


----------



## klaremumof3

Sweedot said:


> I woke up this morning with the bloat bump, I went to Walmart and a lady said, ahhh, how far along are you? I said, 6 weeks....she said, wow....
> 
> I know you show earlier with the second, but this is all bloat! Lol I can't button my pants, I'm back in my maternity dress....other than the bloat and constipation/gas...I have absolutely no symptoms yet at all, which is a bit odd as I was puking my guts up by now with Esmé...have my first appointment in a week...just hoping everything is ok!

I was goin to ask if you had been sick I have felt nauseous all day everyday not been sick thank god I look about 6months pregnant this is my 4th baby I'm only small so hiding the bump is hard work when I'm keeping quiet till I'm 12 weeks hope all goes well with ur appointment in sure baby is fine ur just lucky this time round xx


----------



## HelloKitty217

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum, but thought this was a great community for me to get involved with! =) I found out 2.5 weeks ago that I was pregnant (first pregnancy, i am 29 yrs old) through HPTs, and have my first doctors appt next Tues! I should be around 7 weeks and 4 days then, EDD March 15th!
I've been worrying myself sick lately though because i do not feel pregnant at all! the only one symptom i had was sore boobs which lasted about a week only and disappeared completely 2 weeks ago. Other than that... nothing! No sickness, no cravings, no anything... =( 

The OB doctors here wont see me until i am between 7 and 8 weeks, so that they can use the ultrasound. I am wondering if i should have gone to seen a doctor earlier now just for blood tests... 


ahh..!
hope everything goes well next week.


----------



## katyblot

trying2becalm said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Had a bit of a funny couple of days.
> So, as most of us seem to be suffering, I have some very uncomfortable bloating (in the evening especially) and diarrhoea (in the morning, a few times). Thsi has been getting worse over the last few days.
> Yesterday, after lunch, at work, I started to feel very uncomfortable, really painful actually, I could not stand up straight. I ended up spending a fair bit of time on the loo (sorry if TMI :blush:) and laying on the (nice cool) floor for a bit in a cold sweat. :wacko:
> When I started to feel a little better I went back to my desk and said I was going to head home, except I was not really ready and proceeded to sweat profusely, go a terrible colour,have tingling hands and fingers and almost pass out. Great. My Boss already knew and now I had to tell the First Aid person too. :nope:
> Anyway, they would not let me drive home but paid for me to go home in a taxi - its an hours drive and cost £120!!! :dohh: Bless em.
> 
> Lucky for me I already had an appointment with the Doctor booked for the same day so off a went and she was lovely. I cried a bit :cry: but she was very understanding. I light of our last pregnancy she is getting a scan for us THIS WEEK!! Hurrah! and she insisted I stay home today (shame). :shrug:
> 
> I am feeling a bit better, not so bloated, but I realise I need to eat differently. Little and often, and careful WHAT I eat too (no more white bread & pasta).
> 
> So I am working from home, waiting for the Doctors office to call to let me know when the scan appointment is - but she promised THIS WEEK. In a few days I will either very happy or very sad - I am quite scared and stressed about it.
> 
> Sorry for the long one - it just after a MMC at 12 weeks and Chemical pregnancy I really am desperate for this pregnancy to stick...

Hi tryingtobecalm.

Have got my fx for u and sending u lots of :dust::dust:

You've been thru the same as I did to hav my first. I was lucky 3rd time around, so praying u r too!

Take care xxx


----------



## katyblot

sportysgirl said:


> Thank u!
> My mum's bday is march 10th!
> And she's gonna b so excited when I tell her I'm due around that time! But am gonna hold off telling her til after our 12 week scan.
> 
> Hope u doing ok?

Hey I am not too bad thanks, some nausea and boob ache, feeling so sleepy too! Working full time is hard going! 

Do you have a scan appointment yet? x[/QUOTE]

Well the ms hit properly for the first time this morn:sick: ! Had just been feeling nauseous til then. Boobs now sore too. and really exhausted :sleep:

Hav my first mw appt next thurs. But won't get scan til 12 weeks. Seems so long to go!


----------



## katyblot

littlesteph said:


> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> hiya this is going to be my first baby due march 27th
> 
> Hiya! I'm due the 27th too, and I used to live in Hampshire, in Andover, before I was lured oop north by hubby :DClick to expand...
> 
> hiya, thats so strange. i know someone else due march 27th too, that makes three of us :)
> how is it up north?
> my hubby wants to do a posting up north someday, i think he's thinking about scotland though. we're quite lucky to get a posting so close to our home town.Click to expand...

Ah, I miss the north! I'm a northern girl, that followed my hubby down south!. We now living not far from Aldershot, Hampshire.


----------



## trying2becalm

Bubsta said:


> Just wanted to say best of luck to all of you and thanks for the support and advice. My scan didn't go well today (would have been 8 wks tomorrow). Blighted ovum. I'll leave it at that. I know how hard it is to read these kinds of posts. Happy and healthy pregnancies girls. Much love. Bec. Xx

Oh I am SO sorry, went through the same at 12weeks last year. So painful, take care. Huge hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## boxxey

My edd is the same and i have nasty cramps as well





Proms1271 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie to the site, as this will be my first child. I am kind of nervous and don't know what to expect. Glad to see so many others in the same position. I am currently 5 weeks pregnant, and my due date is March 26, 2013.
> 
> I have two questions:
> 1. When should I tell work that I am pregnant? How many weeks?
> 2. I am having a lot of cramps, but no blood.is this normal?


----------



## trying2becalm

Excited and terrified!! 

The hospital rang and I have scan on Friday morning! I will be 6+5

fingers and toes crossed hoping for a little bean on the screen with a heartbeat loud and strong. 

Scared it will be an empty sac again :cry:


----------



## boxxey

My edd is the same and i have nasty cramps as well





Proms1271 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am a newbie to the site, as this will be my first child. I am kind of nervous and don't know what to expect. Glad to see so many others in the same position. I am currently 5 weeks pregnant, and my due date is March 26, 2013.
> 
> I have two questions:
> 1. When should I tell work that I am pregnant? How many weeks?
> 2. I am having a lot of cramps, but no blood.is this normal?


----------



## skeet9924

Funny little story for today. Oh went to cook some bacon before work he went the fridge and it was gone.. When he asked me about it I told him I went to make myself some it smelt bad so I threw it all out. Needless to say it wasn't bad he had just bought it :haha: oops!! So now I'm not allowed to throw anything out until he checks it first :haha:


----------



## marieb

Does anyone know if there's any acne medications that are safe during pregnancy? My face has been breaking out like crazy since I got my BFP :(


----------



## Mrs. AJ

marieb said:


> Does anyone know if there's any acne medications that are safe during pregnancy? My face has been breaking out like crazy since I got my BFP :(

You can use one with benzoyle peroxide, just don't use one with saliclyic acid.


----------



## littlesteph

katyblot said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> hiya this is going to be my first baby due march 27th
> 
> Hiya! I'm due the 27th too, and I used to live in Hampshire, in Andover, before I was lured oop north by hubby :DClick to expand...
> 
> hiya, thats so strange. i know someone else due march 27th too, that makes three of us :)
> how is it up north?
> my hubby wants to do a posting up north someday, i think he's thinking about scotland though. we're quite lucky to get a posting so close to our home town.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I miss the north! I'm a northern girl, that followed my hubby down south!. We now living not far from Aldershot, Hampshire.Click to expand...


wow your not too far from me then, i'm in Bordon.


----------



## Libbysmum

marieb said:


> Does anyone know if there's any acne medications that are safe during pregnancy? My face has been breaking out like crazy since I got my BFP :(

I really don't know but would ask a Dr first...my face has the same issue it is all the extra hormones...although never did this for my first...in fact with her my skin and nails and hair were awesome! Each pregnancy is different I am told.


----------



## electrcaldiva

just dropped in to say hey everybody....i feel like giving out hugs today...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sharnw

Ohhh no.. major pig out time... Minced beef and veg pasty and a cream and strawberry jam sugar coated donut roll and chocolate milk!! haha


----------



## skeet9924

mmmm sounds good sharn!! today is the first day i've felt good enough to eat..or do anything!! I just made a lasagna for my oh to take for lunches and I actually ate a piece..it was so good!! Now i think i'm too full :sick:


----------



## LVnMommy

my scan on monday was terrible news!! i should be about 6 weeks. there was no fetal pole, or HB. mY Progesterone was 8.1! really low. my hcg was 5700 did another beta today and will get results tomorrow. im praying it doubles! please pray for me and my bean ladies. has anyone else not seen a fetal pole at 6 weeks?


----------



## sharnw

My fingers are tightly crossed and prays are with you and hope your LO is doing FINE AND HEALTHY in there LVnMommy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## skeet9924

I'll pray for you!! Hopefully you just arent as far a long as you thought..maybe you ovulated late this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

Praying for you too xxx I had an early scan with DS2 and they couldn't see anything, told me to come back in a fortnight and lo and behold there was a baby with a heartbeat flickering away. 

I really hope it's the case for you sweetie x


----------



## bkay77

LVnMommy said:


> my scan on monday was terrible news!! i should be about 6 weeks. there was no fetal pole, or HB. mY Progesterone was 8.1! really low. my hcg was 5700 did another beta today and will get results tomorrow. im praying it doubles! please pray for me and my bean ladies. has anyone else not seen a fetal pole at 6 weeks?

Oh no! Sorry to read this. Maybe you are just earlier than you thought? Did your doctor put you on some progesterone supplements for the low progesterone? I hope everything works out, praying for a sticky baby for you :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats on baby number 3! This will be my 2nd! Looks like we r due around the same time!


----------



## electrcaldiva

Fingers crossed for you too....

My scan is tomorrow at 8am
.
I pray mine goes well


----------



## SLCMommy

LVnMommy said:


> my scan on monday was terrible news!! i should be about 6 weeks. there was no fetal pole, or HB. mY Progesterone was 8.1! really low. my hcg was 5700 did another beta today and will get results tomorrow. im praying it doubles! please pray for me and my bean ladies. has anyone else not seen a fetal pole at 6 weeks?

Sorry to hear this. Was it transvaginal or abdominal? If it was abdominal (not in the vagina) than that's happened to me... However, if the ultrasound was in the vagina (the transvaginal kind) and no fetal pole or HB was seen, that's not good news. However, your hcg is beautiful for 6 weeks, so there is a chance that perhaps you are a bit earlier than what you thought? Honestly, the biggest thing at this point will be the levels. If they are increasing, they leaves hope. If they are decreasing, that isn't a good sign of a viable pregnancy.

Praying for good news tomorrow. Please keep us updated. :hugs: xx


----------



## electrcaldiva

SLCMommy said:


> LVnMommy said:
> 
> 
> my scan on monday was terrible news!! i should be about 6 weeks. there was no fetal pole, or HB. mY Progesterone was 8.1! really low. my hcg was 5700 did another beta today and will get results tomorrow. im praying it doubles! please pray for me and my bean ladies. has anyone else not seen a fetal pole at 6 weeks?
> 
> Sorry to hear this. Was it transvaginal or abdominal? If it was abdominal (not in the vagina) than that's happened to me... However, if the ultrasound was in the vagina (the transvaginal kind) and no fetal pole or HB was seen, that's not good news. However, your hcg is beautiful for 6 weeks, so there is a chance that perhaps you are a bit earlier than what you thought? Honestly, the biggest thing at this point will be the levels. If they are increasing, they leaves hope. If they are decreasing, that isn't a good sign of a viable pregnancy.
> 
> Praying for good news tomorrow. Please keep us updated. :hugs: xxClick to expand...

.



THIS....! I totally agree....for the past 2 weeks i have been having my blood drawn every other day. My numbers started at 218 i think i was about 4 weeks. i called my ob as soon as i got a faint line . I had a mc in feb. Im so glad she started the hcg quants.

7/24 in the 11,000
7/20 in the 8,000
7/18 in the 4,000
7/16 in the 2,000

I had a scan (trans) & pelvic on 7/17 about 4 weeks and tech only saw a sac


----------



## SLCMommy

<a href="https://s60.photobucket.com/albums/h19/pinkbo0tlace/?action=view&amp;current=baby8w.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h19/pinkbo0tlace/baby8w.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Picture of my beanie, 8 weeks 0 days :)


----------



## SLCMommy

oops...

[IMG]https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h19/pinkbo0tlace/baby8w.jpg[/IMG]

taken: 8w 0d :)


----------



## anna1986

LVnMommy said:


> my scan on monday was terrible news!! i should be about 6 weeks. there was no fetal pole, or HB. mY Progesterone was 8.1! really low. my hcg was 5700 did another beta today and will get results tomorrow. im praying it doubles! please pray for me and my bean ladies. has anyone else not seen a fetal pole at 6 weeks?

hi
i had a scan at 5w6days (internally) and all they could see was the sack and yolk sac. did they see that on your scan?
i went back 2 weeks later and theres a nice healthy bean in the with his/her heart pumping away :)
HTH x


----------



## Libbysmum

What a great pic! I feel I should have waited longer for my scan now I see others and this actually looks like a little person where mine just looked like a grey blob


----------



## sharnw

SLCMommy 
Sweet picture :)
I hope mine will look like that when its my turn for a scan :)


----------



## anna1986

right thats it im given into the fact i cant squeeze into my normal clothes anymore and am off out to buy some maternity clothes and baggy tops!!


----------



## Libbysmum

anna1986 said:


> right thats it im given into the fact i cant squeeze into my normal clothes anymore and am off out to buy some maternity clothes and baggy tops!!

I caught a glimpse of myself in the reflection of our sliding door...eeek I look like I ate too much spaghetti! I have been unbuttoning my jeans the past 2wks...don't really want to put maternity gear on just yet as only my close family know we are expecting. But, yes been trying to cover the bulge with loose t-shirts etc. And been wearing my maternity bra for comfort reasons only.


----------



## rose.

I think I'm going to have to invest in a maternity bra soon. Omg my bbs ache when I take my bra off at the end of the day!


----------



## AmyB1978

anna1986 said:


> right thats it im given into the fact i cant squeeze into my normal clothes anymore and am off out to buy some maternity clothes and baggy tops!!

It will be the best thing you have done in awhile! My DH keeps saying (i think he is just afraid of my hormonal mood swings) that he can't tell that I look any different, but things definitely fit different and *I* notice a difference! I can still get into my regular pants but even if they are comfortable at the start of the day they are tight/uncomfy by the end. I've got a band and three pairs (have only worn one so far) of maternity pants but need some maternity scrubs for work.. I am going to break down soon and ask my boss to get them for me (he provides our work clothes.)


----------



## averitable

I'm definitely having difficulty getting into some of my trousers - or if I fit in in the morning they're painful by the end of the day. The bloat is horrendous!

I'm getting round it by living in dresses for the time being...


----------



## SLCMommy

AmyB.....I might be moving to the Austin, Texas area!!!


----------



## mjemma

I can't fit comfortably in any of my jeans now, I am sooo bloated and have been since a few days before I got my BFP. It's dresses or leggings all the way! Plus I feel like I am eating constantly so that probably doesn't help.


----------



## mazzie1984

Hi can I join, I am due march 2nd. Haven't been on here much as I am so sick all day every day :(


----------



## sportysgirl

mazzie1984 said:


> Hi can I join, I am due march 2nd. Haven't been on here much as I am so sick all day every day :(

Welcome and congratulations! 

Sorry your feeling so ill, I hope it passes soon x


----------



## Lou1234

Thought I'd make some of you smile with what my hormones are doing to me. I'm not an emotional person really. I don't tend to cry at films and stuff. Maybe very rarely if I'm on my own but not if someone else is in the room.

Well the olympic torch is making its way round the UK ready for the opening ceremony tomorrow. This morning on the news they had clips of its journey so far and showed an old lady carrying it, a disabled man and children along with lots of other clips and my eyes filled up with tears!! Really?! Over the olympic torch?! :haha:


----------



## paula181

Lou1234 said:


> Thought I'd make some of you smile with what my hormones are doing to me. I'm not an emotional person really. I don't tend to cry at films and stuff. Maybe very rarely if I'm on my own but not if someone else is in the room.
> 
> Well the olympic torch is making its way round the UK ready for the opening ceremony tomorrow. This morning on the news they had clips of its journey so far and showed an old lady carrying it, a disabled man and children along with lots of other clips and my eyes filled up with tears!! Really?! Over the olympic torch?! :haha:

I cried when Billy off EastEnders was carrying it.......now that's embarrassing :rofl:

xx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

My doctor won't even do an u/s until 8-9 weeks, I think to avoid the freaking out when we can't actually SEE a being, ha! They just do bloodwork before then.


----------



## rose.

I've had the same emotional outburst at the Olympic torch - but there were no old people or children when I saw it, only billy Mitchell on eastenders :/

Needless to say my husband thought I was going mad!


----------



## sportysgirl

I had a day off today and went shopping for some new clothes, lasted about 1 and a half hours and now I am shattered! 

Still feeling nauseous and my boobs are sooo sore! 

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## rose.

Ha ha Paula just seen your post! Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## paula181

rose. said:


> Ha ha Paula just seen your post! Glad I'm not the only one!

:haha: how sad are we :wacko::rofl:

xx


----------



## Lou1234

paula181 said:


> rose. said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha Paula just seen your post! Glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> :haha: how sad are we :wacko::rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I don't watch it anymore but I've heard from a few other people (who aren't pregnant) that they cried watching it! I saw it in real life on Tuesday and it didn't make me cry! :shrug:


----------



## mummy3ds

I cried at the Olympic torch programme too lol think DH thought I was odd tbh but he passed me a tissue and held my hand whilst I blubbed :)
Ive not been on much cause the boys are off school and we go away next week so been busy planning what I can and cant do as we are off to Florida :) excited xx


----------



## rose.

Ahh so jealous of your holiday! Hope you have a lovely time :)


----------



## anna1986

Well i couldnt find any maternity jeans i like today all just looked massive tried my normal size on and they fitted on my waist but the legs were massively baggy :wacko:
So have bout 2 more pairs of leggings and summery baggy tops (lets hope it stays sunny here or else im going to look really stupid:dohh:) 
Hope u ladies r doin ok? Im feeling really tired grumpy and sick today :cry:


----------



## sportysgirl

Lou1234 said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose. said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha Paula just seen your post! Glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> :haha: how sad are we :wacko::rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't watch it anymore but I've heard from a few other people (who aren't pregnant) that they cried watching it! I saw it in real life on Tuesday and it didn't make me cry! :shrug:Click to expand...

I just cried at Come Dine With Me!


----------



## rose.

I've had an awful headache this evening, had it all day and by the time I got home it was horrible! Didn't want to take any tablets so I've just tried to chill out a bit, had a 10 minute nap and got my husband to help do the dinner. Going to have an early night I think


----------



## Libbysmum

anna1986 said:


> Well i couldnt find any maternity jeans i like today all just looked massive tried my normal size on and they fitted on my waist but the legs were massively baggy :wacko:
> So have bout 2 more pairs of leggings and summery baggy tops (lets hope it stays sunny here or else im going to look really stupid:dohh:)
> Hope u ladies r doin ok? Im feeling really tired grumpy and sick today :cry:

LOL you will be okay, you can layer things when it gets a bit chilly. :) I am in my trackpants today!


----------



## AmyB1978

SLCMommy said:


> AmyB.....I might be moving to the Austin, Texas area!!!

That would be cool. You'll have to let me know if/when you do! I love it here!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Libbysmum said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Well i couldnt find any maternity jeans i like today all just looked massive tried my normal size on and they fitted on my waist but the legs were massively baggy :wacko:
> So have bout 2 more pairs of leggings and summery baggy tops (lets hope it stays sunny here or else im going to look really stupid:dohh:)
> Hope u ladies r doin ok? Im feeling really tired grumpy and sick today :cry:
> 
> LOL you will be okay, you can layer things when it gets a bit chilly. :) I am in my trackpants today!Click to expand...

I rolled through Target and Motherhood Maternity's sale/clearance racks and found a couple pair of jeans! Try there ;)


----------



## SLCMommy

I think ill know for sure if I'm moving there in November.


----------



## trying2becalm

electrcaldiva said:


> Fingers crossed for you too....
> 
> My scan is tomorrow at 8am
> .
> I pray mine goes well

I have my scan today too - 10am. Let us know how it goes! :hugs:



sportysgirl said:


> I had a day off today and went shopping for some new clothes, lasted about 1 and a half hours and now I am shattered!
> 
> Still feeling nauseous and my boobs are sooo sore!
> 
> How is everyone else? xx

Knackered and boobs hurt loads!! I have been sleeping in some sports bras/support tops which were helping but now they are starting to stop working as they are getting a bit small.... :haha:



Lou1234 said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose. said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha Paula just seen your post! Glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> :haha: how sad are we :wacko::rofl:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't watch it anymore but I've heard from a few other people (who aren't pregnant) that they cried watching it! I saw it in real life on Tuesday and it didn't make me cry! :shrug:Click to expand...

You must not be too far from me then as Tuesday was when it came with in a mile from my house - I live in Mortlake.


----------



## xnikkix

Morning, quick question...I'm off to Dominican Republic in a couple of months, some say you are meant to take Malaria tablets to go here?? Anyone know for sure and if you are meant to take them while preggs??


----------



## trying2becalm

xnikkix said:


> Morning, quick question...I'm off to Dominican Republic in a couple of months, some say you are meant to take Malaria tablets to go here?? Anyone know for sure and if you are meant to take them while preggs??

I have been to Dom Rep twice but never taken Malaria Tablets?? 

https://www.fco.gov.uk/en/travel-an...try/north-central-america/dominican-republic/

Not found any advice to take any- have a great time!! :thumbup:


----------



## trying2becalm

Sooooo - relieved! 

After blighted ovum at 12 weeks last year an early scan was positive!! PHEW!!!

Saw heartbeat (cute little flicker). She said measurements say I am 5+6 even though my dates say 6+4 so not sure about that. Will wait and see at the next scan in 6 weeks or so I guess. Feel much happier though!! :happydance:


----------



## Lou1234

trying2becalm said:


> Sooooo - relieved!
> 
> After blighted ovum at 12 weeks last year an early scan was positive!! PHEW!!!
> 
> Saw heartbeat (cute little flicker). She said measurements say I am 5+6 even though my dates say 6+4 so not sure about that. Will wait and see at the next scan in 6 weeks or so I guess. Feel much happier though!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 447885

Yay! Great news for you!

I'm in NW London in the Uxbridge area.


----------



## xnikkix

Thank you tryingtobecalm!! That makes me feel better!! I cant wait :) Your scan picture is soo cute, I bet that's a big relief! Can't wait to get mine x


----------



## anna1986

trying2becalm said:


> Sooooo - relieved!
> 
> After blighted ovum at 12 weeks last year an early scan was positive!! PHEW!!!
> 
> Saw heartbeat (cute little flicker). She said measurements say I am 5+6 even though my dates say 6+4 so not sure about that. Will wait and see at the next scan in 6 weeks or so I guess. Feel much happier though!! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 447885

aw thats brilliant hun. so pleased for you x


----------



## anna1986

hows everyone doing today??

im feeling really down and depressed.
i feel terrible saying this (i know so many people would love to be where i am) but im hating being pregnant this time around. i hate feeling sick i hate the constant worrying i hate the feeling my little girl is missing out on doing fun things with mummy coz ive been selfish enough to get pregnant again and i feel so ill constantly at the moment. i dont feel at all attached to my little bean thats growing. with my daughter i had already bout her her 1st little outfit and things by now but i have no interest at the moment. i know this will probably all change soon but just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## trying2becalm

anna1986 said:


> hows everyone doing today??
> 
> im feeling really down and depressed.
> i feel terrible saying this (i know so many people would love to be where i am) but im hating being pregnant this time around. i hate feeling sick i hate the constant worrying i hate the feeling my little girl is missing out on doing fun things with mummy coz ive been selfish enough to get pregnant again and i feel so ill constantly at the moment. i dont feel at all attached to my little bean thats growing. with my daughter i had already bout her her 1st little outfit and things by now but i have no interest at the moment. i know this will probably all change soon but just needed to get it off my chest.

Don't feel bad - anyone hates feeling ill, under the weather and like they are missing out on stuff. I have been feeling sorry for myself this week too.

BUT - it is only for a while and you never want to NOT be pregnant - you just want to feel well and enjoy it - very different things. :wacko:

Just think - This time next year your daughter will be doting in her new sibling excited to be a big sister. In a few years time they will be out in the garden playing together and you will have a massive smile on your face!! :haha:

We just have to get through a few months - tomorrow is another day :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

trying2becalm said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> hows everyone doing today??
> 
> im feeling really down and depressed.
> i feel terrible saying this (i know so many people would love to be where i am) but im hating being pregnant this time around. i hate feeling sick i hate the constant worrying i hate the feeling my little girl is missing out on doing fun things with mummy coz ive been selfish enough to get pregnant again and i feel so ill constantly at the moment. i dont feel at all attached to my little bean thats growing. with my daughter i had already bout her her 1st little outfit and things by now but i have no interest at the moment. i know this will probably all change soon but just needed to get it off my chest.
> 
> Don't feel bad - anyone hates feeling ill, under the weather and like they are missing out on stuff. I have been feeling sorry for myself this week too.
> 
> BUT - it is only for a while and you never want to NOT be pregnant - you just want to feel well and enjoy it - very different things. :wacko:
> 
> Just think - This time next year your daughter will be doting in her new sibling excited to be a big sister. In a few years time they will be out in the garden playing together and you will have a massive smile on your face!! :haha:
> 
> We just have to get through a few months - tomorrow is another day :hugs:Click to expand...

thank u. i know your right. i cant wait for the 1st tri to be over!! x


----------



## skeet9924

Anna- I know exactly how your feeling.. I just want to feel better. I dread getting out of bed in the morning and I don't want to do anything. With all of my losses I never felt sick.. So all I can say is I better see a hb on Monday if I feel this yucky all the time..


----------



## wookie130

Skeet, I get an ultrasound on Monday too! I'll be 7w1 day along, so yours will look a bit more detailed than mine, I'm sure. 

I'm praying that my baby is fine. This is my 3rd pregnancy in a year, and the last two I've miscarried. I have never seen a heartbeat on an ultrasound yet...so naturally, I'm freaking out.


----------



## skeet9924

I've never seen on either wooki!! I'm freaking out to.. I'm having a hard time believing that I will actually see on this time.. ( does that sound bad?) I know from my last us that it's not ectopic .. Which is a bonus.. I just keep having a feeling they are going to say the baby stopped growing . However on a positive note, this is the longest I've made ur in a pregnancy yet with out any spotting :) I don't think our us will look much different I'm only a few days ahead of you. Best of luck on Monday!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## marieb

Hoping one of you can reassure me or help me out! We had an early scan at 5w6d and saw a tiny baby measuring 3mm with the smallest little heartbeat. I felt really happy and reassured immediately after the u/s but for the last week I've been wondering about what the tech said to us. When she saw the heart she guessed it had only started beating like 6 hours ago because it was so small (and DH remembers her saying it wasn't super strong). The baby measured exactly what I thought I was based on ovulation (although DS measured a few days ahead at my 12week u/s with him and I thought this baby might too). My HCG levels were 48, 000 which is in the normal range for 6 weeks but on the high side. I'm just wondering if I should have seen more based on my HCG levels and if I should be worried that the heartbeat not being really strong. I won't have another u/s until 12ish weeks which feels like forever away. 

I hate the first trimester. I'll feel so much better when I can feel the baby moving.


----------



## dannon

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA for few days. I have been having very bad MS.. throughout the day... anyways today I went for my first ultrasound.. and it went well.. We found out today that we are having twins..!!! I got nervous hearing this for few minutes.. but now I am excited..! DH is very excited since he always wanted twins.. we saw HB of both the babies.. now I hope I feel better with MS soon...

Good luck to all the ladies who have their first US.. I was very nervous going in but kept my thought positive...


----------



## anna1986

dannon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for few days. I have been having very bad MS.. throughout the day... anyways today I went for my first ultrasound.. and it went well.. We found out today that we are having twins..!!! I got nervous hearing this for few minutes.. but now I am excited..! DH is very excited since he always wanted twins.. we saw HB of both the babies.. now I hope I feel better with MS soon...
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies who have their first US.. I was very nervous going in but kept my thought positive...

twins wow congrats :flower:
hope the ms goes soon xx


----------



## sportysgirl

dannon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA for few days. I have been having very bad MS.. throughout the day... anyways today I went for my first ultrasound.. and it went well.. We found out today that we are having twins..!!! I got nervous hearing this for few minutes.. but now I am excited..! DH is very excited since he always wanted twins.. we saw HB of both the babies.. now I hope I feel better with MS soon...
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies who have their first US.. I was very nervous going in but kept my thought positive...

Twins! Wow how exciting! 

Glad all went well at the scan x


----------



## trying2becalm

skeet9924 said:


> Anna- I know exactly how your feeling.. I just want to feel better. I dread getting out of bed in the morning and I don't want to do anything. With all of my losses I never felt sick.. So all I can say is I better see a hb on Monday if I feel this yucky all the time..




wookie130 said:


> Skeet, I get an ultrasound on Monday too! I'll be 7w1 day along, so yours will look a bit more detailed than mine, I'm sure.
> 
> I'm praying that my baby is fine. This is my 3rd pregnancy in a year, and the last two I've miscarried. I have never seen a heartbeat on an ultrasound yet...so naturally, I'm freaking out.

I felt exactly the same today after my last pregnancy ending do badly at the scan. I felt so sok with nerves going in this morning but it was amazing. Just stay positive and we will keep our fingers crossed for you both. :hugs:


----------



## laura_jayne

Hi, wondering if I can join you?

Just found out I am pregnant today after having a negative test at 10 dpo. About 7 weeks gone, edd about 18th March next year. Bit shocked at the moment! 

As this is my second, am slightly concerned about my symptoms. My main symptoms last time were really really dark nipples and morning sickness. This time I have had no colour change, nausea but no sickness and a lot of cramping. Getting worried now that everything's so different :$


----------



## Sweedot

laura_jayne said:


> Hi, wondering if I can join you?
> 
> Just found out I am pregnant today after having a negative test at 10 dpo. About 7 weeks gone, edd about 18th March next year. Bit shocked at the moment!
> 
> As this is my second, am slightly concerned about my symptoms. My main symptoms last time were really really dark nipples and morning sickness. This time I have had no colour change, nausea but no sickness and a lot of cramping. Getting worried now that everything's so different :$

I'm right there with you, my symptoms are totally different this time...last time I was so sick with morning sickness, I'd had it almost 2 weeks by this point last time, this time...no sickness, no nausea, just tired! I'm panicking about it too. :wacko:


----------



## wookie130

marieb said:


> Hoping one of you can reassure me or help me out! We had an early scan at 5w6d and saw a tiny baby measuring 3mm with the smallest little heartbeat. I felt really happy and reassured immediately after the u/s but for the last week I've been wondering about what the tech said to us. When she saw the heart she guessed it had only started beating like 6 hours ago because it was so small (and DH remembers her saying it wasn't super strong). The baby measured exactly what I thought I was based on ovulation (although DS measured a few days ahead at my 12week u/s with him and I thought this baby might too). My HCG levels were 48, 000 which is in the normal range for 6 weeks but on the high side. I'm just wondering if I should have seen more based on my HCG levels and if I should be worried that the heartbeat not being really strong. I won't have another u/s until 12ish weeks which feels like forever away.
> 
> I hate the first trimester. I'll feel so much better when I can feel the baby moving.

To be honest, at 5w6d, the hb won't be very strong yet...not until somewhere in the 7-8 week range will it be stonger, and faster. I wouldn't worry about anything. At 6 weeks, the heart is just starting to beat.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on the twins that's so exciting!

Good luck to all those with scans coming up :)


----------



## laura_jayne

Sweedot said:


> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> Hi, wondering if I can join you?
> 
> Just found out I am pregnant today after having a negative test at 10 dpo. About 7 weeks gone, edd about 18th March next year. Bit shocked at the moment!
> 
> As this is my second, am slightly concerned about my symptoms. My main symptoms last time were really really dark nipples and morning sickness. This time I have had no colour change, nausea but no sickness and a lot of cramping. Getting worried now that everything's so different :$
> 
> I'm right there with you, my symptoms are totally different this time...last time I was so sick with morning sickness, I'd had it almost 2 weeks by this point last time, this time...no sickness, no nausea, just tired! I'm panicking about it too. :wacko:Click to expand...

Glad im not alone then. I'm also quite freaked out about finding out so late, almost 7 weeks gone whereas last time was 4 weeks! Thinking about all the heavy lifting and glasses of wine I should have avoided :(


----------



## Sweedot

laura_jayne said:


> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> Hi, wondering if I can join you?
> 
> Just found out I am pregnant today after having a negative test at 10 dpo. About 7 weeks gone, edd about 18th March next year. Bit shocked at the moment!
> 
> As this is my second, am slightly concerned about my symptoms. My main symptoms last time were really really dark nipples and morning sickness. This time I have had no colour change, nausea but no sickness and a lot of cramping. Getting worried now that everything's so different :$
> 
> I'm right there with you, my symptoms are totally different this time...last time I was so sick with morning sickness, I'd had it almost 2 weeks by this point last time, this time...no sickness, no nausea, just tired! I'm panicking about it too. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad im not alone then. I'm also quite freaked out about finding out so late, almost 7 weeks gone whereas last time was 4 weeks! Thinking about all the heavy lifting and glasses of wine I should have avoided :(Click to expand...

They say every pregnancy is different! I guess it's true...I'm sure those few glasses of wine haven't done any harm, in fact I've read multiple studies suggesting its perfectly safe to drink occasionally during pregnancy with no effects to the foetus..of course, I'm not advocating drinking, but just reassuring that you haven't done any harm. Lol

Hope this is an Easy pregnancy for you symptomwise, it's hard being pregnant with a little one...lol...the benefit of finding out a bit later is that you've got a little less time to worry about it! :thumbup:


----------



## Stelly

wookie130 said:


> marieb said:
> 
> 
> Hoping one of you can reassure me or help me out! We had an early scan at 5w6d and saw a tiny baby measuring 3mm with the smallest little heartbeat. I felt really happy and reassured immediately after the u/s but for the last week I've been wondering about what the tech said to us. When she saw the heart she guessed it had only started beating like 6 hours ago because it was so small (and DH remembers her saying it wasn't super strong). The baby measured exactly what I thought I was based on ovulation (although DS measured a few days ahead at my 12week u/s with him and I thought this baby might too). My HCG levels were 48, 000 which is in the normal range for 6 weeks but on the high side. I'm just wondering if I should have seen more based on my HCG levels and if I should be worried that the heartbeat not being really strong. I won't have another u/s until 12ish weeks which feels like forever away.
> 
> I hate the first trimester. I'll feel so much better when I can feel the baby moving.
> 
> Oh don't worry, seeing a heartbeat that early is a great sign!!!:thumbup: I had a scan at 5w4d and couldn't even see the yolk sac let alone a heartbeat, I just had my 7w3d scan and I saw the heartbeat just pumpin away. You sound right on track! Congrats :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Yay dannon! Congrats on the twins!! That's so exciting!!


----------



## kneeswrites

I got my "real" BFP on July 20th. I had a chemical a few months ago but other than that it's been 3 years of no positive tests, no nothing... so I'm in maaajor shock right now. I have a hard time believing I'll be lucky enough for this bean to make it (I'm pessimistic). I'm going Thursday the 2nd of August to confirm pregnancy "officially" and get everything going. If beanie sticks it out, our due date -should- be March 27. Figured I'd join you guys to be around people who are near-ish to my due date so I don't feel so alone and freaked out :dohh: :wacko: so hi guys....


----------



## Ocean breeze

Dannon, Congrats on twins!! How exciting for you :)
Welcome to all the new ladies, wishing you all happy & healthy pregnancies xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Dannon, Congrats on twins! Exciting news!

Anna, I can relate to your post. I don't have another child and am feeling so guilty about being so negative regarding how I am feeling, especially since we just had a loss in May, I feel like being negative about anything re: this pregnancy will make the "karma" think I don't want this baby. It's not that I don't want this baby, and not that I am not thrilled to be pregnant... it's just hard being exhausted, nauseated, and hormonal/emotional all the time. Not to mention the worry, I am so so so scared something is going to happen... trying to think positive and embrace every moment I have with this little monkey but it's hard.

I went to bed crying last night over some stupid financial stuff and who knows what else, I think mainly I was just tired... and then woke up this morning feeling better until I saw a picture of my niece (who lives 26 hours away) she is 6 months today and when I saw her I started crying all over again cause I miss her. Hormones!


----------



## laura_jayne

Sweedot said:


> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> Hi, wondering if I can join you?
> 
> Just found out I am pregnant today after having a negative test at 10 dpo. About 7 weeks gone, edd about 18th March next year. Bit shocked at the moment!
> 
> As this is my second, am slightly concerned about my symptoms. My main symptoms last time were really really dark nipples and morning sickness. This time I have had no colour change, nausea but no sickness and a lot of cramping. Getting worried now that everything's so different :$
> 
> I'm right there with you, my symptoms are totally different this time...last time I was so sick with morning sickness, I'd had it almost 2 weeks by this point last time, this time...no sickness, no nausea, just tired! I'm panicking about it too. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad im not alone then. I'm also quite freaked out about finding out so late, almost 7 weeks gone whereas last time was 4 weeks! Thinking about all the heavy lifting and glasses of wine I should have avoided :(Click to expand...
> 
> They say every pregnancy is different! I guess it's true...I'm sure those few glasses of wine haven't done any harm, in fact I've read multiple studies suggesting its perfectly safe to drink occasionally during pregnancy with no effects to the foetus..of course, I'm not advocating drinking, but just reassuring that you haven't done any harm. Lol
> 
> Hope this is an Easy pregnancy for you symptomwise, it's hard being pregnant with a little one...lol...the benefit of finding out a bit later is that you've got a little less time to worry about it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks :)

On another note, how are all you ladies getting scanned so early? Didn't have one til 12 weeks with my last LO?


----------



## snj

Hey grls i hav aquestion does ur EDD remain the same throughout all ultrasounds. Mine went up a day between a week's time. Is dis normal?? Could i expect more changes ??


----------



## trying2becalm

laura_jayne said:


> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura_jayne said:
> 
> 
> Hi, wondering if I can join you?
> 
> Just found out I am pregnant today after having a negative test at 10 dpo. About 7 weeks gone, edd about 18th March next year. Bit shocked at the moment!
> 
> As this is my second, am slightly concerned about my symptoms. My main symptoms last time were really really dark nipples and morning sickness. This time I have had no colour change, nausea but no sickness and a lot of cramping. Getting worried now that everything's so different :$
> 
> I'm right there with you, my symptoms are totally different this time...last time I was so sick with morning sickness, I'd had it almost 2 weeks by this point last time, this time...no sickness, no nausea, just tired! I'm panicking about it too. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad im not alone then. I'm also quite freaked out about finding out so late, almost 7 weeks gone whereas last time was 4 weeks! Thinking about all the heavy lifting and glasses of wine I should have avoided :(Click to expand...
> 
> They say every pregnancy is different! I guess it's true...I'm sure those few glasses of wine haven't done any harm, in fact I've read multiple studies suggesting its perfectly safe to drink occasionally during pregnancy with no effects to the foetus..of course, I'm not advocating drinking, but just reassuring that you haven't done any harm. Lol
> 
> Hope this is an Easy pregnancy for you symptomwise, it's hard being pregnant with a little one...lol...the benefit of finding out a bit later is that you've got a little less time to worry about it! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> On another note, how are all you ladies getting scanned so early? Didn't have one til 12 weeks with my last LO?Click to expand...

I had a missed miscarriage last yer, blighted ovum discovered at the 12 week scan. :cry:
When I went to the doctors to kick things off this week I was a bit strung out so she thought it was a good idea to make sure history was not repeating itself. :shrug:
Nice that she realised I needed the peace of mind badly, as it was I was terrified going for the scan. So happy it was good news and saw the heartbeat. :happydance:


----------



## MissPiggy

my moan of today...this whole food aversion and 'only need one meal a day' is really beginning to naff me off....i like fooooood!! haha....i sit here and think 'ooo that would be nice to eat' cook it and then cant or my stomach churns....just tryng to keep my calories up for little 'Sweep' 
grrrr lol


----------



## Beckzter

Hello everyone, after stalking this thread for a few weeks I think it's about time I joined in. :wave:

I'm 9 weeks exactly today, due 2nd March, had booking in appointment last Monday and got dating scan on 15th August.

It's my first baby and I go from feeling so excited I could burst to oh my god! 

Not doing too bad symptom wise but the sickness/icky ness has really ramped up over the past 3 days.


----------



## Laws1986

Hello, I too, am expecting a March baby. I am new to the site and just recently found out I was expecting. After the initial shock has passed I am starting to get excited :)


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome Beckzter and Laws.

Congratulations, heres to a happy and healthy 9 months! :kiss:


----------



## Beckzter

Thank you for the welcome, I'm looking forward to sharing my jouney with everyone. 

Watching the Olympics to try and keep my mind off the sickness.


----------



## rose.

Welcome :)

I went for a spa day today with my friend, lovely massages and a facial :) the lady was lovely and chatted away about the baby (I had to say I was pregnant on a medical form) and was careful not to use too much pressure on my lower back. It was such a relaxing day and was really nice to be able to speak openly with someone about the baby - she is the first person I've spoken to about it, other than OH and obviously you girls :) made it all seem more real!

Just want my scan date now!


----------



## bkay77

Finally caught up on the thread. Its hard for me to be on the computer due to my severe nausea and headaches. The screen makes it 10x worse :wacko:

Im so sorry for you ladies who had losses. Ive had a miscarriage, I know how hard it can be. Stay strong and I hope you get your next BFP quickly :hugs:

Congrats to everyone who had successful scans! I had my second one on Friday. I was supposed to measure 8w2d, but little one measured bigger at 8w4d. My 6 week sonogram measured perfectly with my ovulation date, so I was surprised to see this one 2 days off. But the heartrate looked amazing at 167 :)

Anyone found any natural nausea remedies that is working for you? Seems eating is all that helps me. I have to eat every couple of hours, I can feel myself gaining too much weight. ugh


----------



## Stelly

I got two early scans because I had multiple miscarriages before and was taking clomid to conceive this cycle... but I think its pretty common for them to due early scans if you are unsure of your conception date (ex: PCOS, long/irregular cycle)


----------



## wookie130

bkay77, I'm the same way. If I'm hungry, then I can feel the nausea kicking in...and really, I feel like I'm hungry constantly. And I'm not craving healthy foods, either!!! I know I've already put on a few pounds.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm not really hungry that much or even hating certain foods...but I am SO exhausted. I just took a 2 hour nap and could immediately take another one.


----------



## heaveneats

i've had a headache for 3 days straight, tylenol did NOTHING i hate being pregnant i'm bloated, and i'm so stresssed i hate this. I feel sick all the time but yet starving why is this so awful


----------



## skeet9924

Ladies struggling with ms don't hesitate to talk to your dr, mid wife , ob etc. my ob gave me medication for mine and it's made pregnancy so much not enjoyable. I'm at the cottage and actually enjoying myself. I still have waves of nausea and I'm still bloated and exhausted.. But I'm not hating being preg any more. The preggie pops help me during my odd bout of nausea too :)


----------



## heaveneats

skeet9924 said:


> Ladies struggling with ms don't hesitate to talk to your dr, mid wife , ob etc. my ob gave me medication for mine and it's made pregnancy so much not enjoyable. I'm at the cottage and actually enjoying myself. I still have waves of nausea and I'm still bloated and exhausted.. But I'm not hating being preg any more. The preggie pops help me during my odd bout of nausea too :)

i got diclectin from MW but i find i stops working half way through the day even when i take my second pill, she says i may just have a more severe case:cry:


----------



## Libbysmum

AthenaPlusOne said:


> I'm not really hungry that much or even hating certain foods...but I am SO exhausted. I just took a 2 hour nap and could immediately take another one.

You may need more iron rich foods or a supplement


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Libbysmum said:


> AthenaPlusOne said:
> 
> 
> I'm not really hungry that much or even hating certain foods...but I am SO exhausted. I just took a 2 hour nap and could immediately take another one.
> 
> You may need more iron rich foods or a supplementClick to expand...

They just did bloodwork for me yesterday in case I needed to be an any supplements or anything and didn't say anything about it :/ I'll try just giving that a go, though. This week has been particularly tiring, anyway, since we hosted 5 out of towners in our house all week and this is the first day they aren't here so I don't think I can judge my tiredness on today or even this week--we will see how it goes the next few days!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bkay77

I am finding it sooo strange this pregnancy is the complete opposite of my other two. With my two kids pregnancies, I craved more sweet type foods and even the smell of any meat made me sick. I barely ate any protein during my pregnancies. I even got anemic both times for not eating enough red meats and poultry. Also, I never had any morning sickness (unless I was near a piece of steak) or constipation. 

This time however, ALL I can think about is steak, meatloaf and hamburgers. I could eat a steak for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Mmm... a hamburger sounds kinda yummy right now...So weird... And I am so very very very nauseous all day with blinding headaches, and the constipation is out of control. All I want to do is poop LOL 

Isnt that so weird? lol


----------



## rose.

I've been struggling with headaches too, had the worst one I've ever had 3 days ago and I can still feel it today. Just can't seem to get rid of it :s slept for 12 hours last night and I'm STILL tired!!


----------



## xxjenxx

Hi there! 

I've been anxiously stalking this thread for the last few weeks but think its about time I joined in and said hello! 

I was TTC for over 2 years and was awaiting ICSI treatment on the NHS but got a shock natural BFP on Friday 13th July. I couldnt quite believe it and have spent a small fortune on pregnancy tests which I'm still using every few days just to check and get some re-assurance LOL! Ive estimated with the GP that my DD will be around 20th March but should find out for sure at my dating scan in about 5 weeks time. 

Looking forward to chatting with you girls as its going to be a long few weeks before I'll feel comfortable telling anyone we're expecting and its frustrating having to make up so many excuses for feeling BLAH! and not drinking etc!

Fingers crossed for our little beans and things run smoothly for us XxX :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## mumandco

This pregnancy has been the absolute complete opposite to my two previous pregnancies aswell. I usually Have really bad morning sickness so much that I lose over 14lbs in 8 weeks but this pregnancy I've not been sick once!! 2 weeks until I see the mw ;)


----------



## Sweedot

My nausea started this morning, mild though, I ate and feel better and now I'm starving again! 

I'm also battling a nasty cold and sinus infection, got one last time I was pregnant.


----------



## skeet9924

heaveneats said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies struggling with ms don't hesitate to talk to your dr, mid wife , ob etc. my ob gave me medication for mine and it's made pregnancy so much not enjoyable. I'm at the cottage and actually enjoying myself. I still have waves of nausea and I'm still bloated and exhausted.. But I'm not hating being preg any more. The preggie pops help me during my odd bout of nausea too :)
> 
> i got diclectin from MW but i find i stops working half way through the day even when i take my second pill, she says i may just have a more severe case:cry:Click to expand...

How Long have you been on it? Mine really just started working the past 2 days and I've been on it a week. I do get nauseous still a bit through the day but much better..


----------



## Ocean breeze

My MS has started now too :/ it seems like it's triggered by different smells each time, this morning it was my husband's deodorant which I usually like. I woke up craving pizza & ordered a take-out for breakfast :D


----------



## sportysgirl

Ocean breeze said:


> My MS has started now too :/ it seems like it's triggered by different smells each time, this morning it was my husband's deodorant which I usually like. I woke up craving pizza & ordered a take-out for breakfast :D

I have been craving Pizza too! My MS has got worse the last few days seems to hang around all day now too! x


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi everyone,

im very happy to finally announce myself on the pregnant forum!!! i found out 2 days ago that im pregnant, i took 2 hpt's one 1st of the day and one at 6pm....waited the whole day at work not sure whether to believe it or not. was sooo great to see the 2nd test in words PREGNANT. im 27 and dh is 28 we were ttc for 3months.
not sure if my ticker is accuarate i think im less 4+ weeks but will see doc on thursday to do their calcualations. i had a mc last december so am planning on requesting an ealry scan to make sure all is ok. am very scared and cant help but think about last time. so far my symptoms are sore bbs, esp at night,but managable.low backache and light cramps during the day. i want to feel more, i want to know im pregnant sometimes i forget. will i feel more later on? 
look forward to out h+h 9months together


----------



## rose.

Welcome :) you might get more symptoms but you might not, everyone is different :) I haven't had many symptoms yet but I can sympathise with the sore BBs at night, I've got them too!


----------



## sharnw

Hi all, how is every one? xox
Ahhhh 3 more days until I see my LO on screen :cloud9:
Still nervous, but positive thoughts, that there's a little baby in the sac...


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'd love to have sore bbs JUST at night. Mine are an all day thing...just brushing against them is like pure agony!

Welcome hope! ;)


----------



## Sweedot

Walking around Walmart today picking up diapers and wipes for my little girl and I thought I was gonna puke. Came home and rested and feel fine now...think the morning sickness has oficiaLly arrived. Blahhhhhhh


----------



## Libbysmum

:wacko:I am still feeling okay except for tired and fat...lol


----------



## noasaint

Hey everyone. Since this is my first pregnancy, just curious...is an 8 week scan internal or external ultrasound? My fertility specialist is releasing me to an OB and they really didn't tell me what they will be doing. I'm wondering when the next scan would be after that...10 or 12 weeks or both? Due to my age I'd really like both to calm myself down.

For me, I'm having restless legs sometimes and super tired. No ms yet thank goodness but chicken makes me pretty quesy.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

noasaint said:


> Hey everyone. Since this is my first pregnancy, just curious...is an 8 week scan internal or external ultrasound? My fertility specialist is releasing me to an OB and they really didn't tell me what they will be doing. I'm wondering when the next scan would be after that...10 or 12 weeks or both? Due to my age I'd really like both to calm myself down.
> 
> For me, I'm having restless legs sometimes and super tired. No ms yet thank goodness but chicken makes me pretty quesy.

Almost all scans anymore are external, but it really depends on the doctor--there's no set! From what I understand it's not typical to have a scan at 8 weeks and another at 12. You probably won't have another one after the 8 week until 20 weeks for the gender determination unless there are complications or concerns. But, again, it also depends on the doctor.


----------



## Koukla

noasaint said:


> Hey everyone. Since this is my first pregnancy, just curious...is an 8 week scan internal or external ultrasound? My fertility specialist is releasing me to an OB and they really didn't tell me what they will be doing. I'm wondering when the next scan would be after that...10 or 12 weeks or both? Due to my age I'd really like both to calm myself down.
> 
> For me, I'm having restless legs sometimes and super tired. No ms yet thank goodness but chicken makes me pretty quesy.

My scans, at 6+2 and 8+2, have been internal AND external. Both times they haven't been able to see anything on an external, which they tried first, then gave me an internal. If you call and ask they should be able to tell you, and what to expect.


----------



## bkay77

noasaint said:


> Hey everyone. Since this is my first pregnancy, just curious...is an 8 week scan internal or external ultrasound? My fertility specialist is releasing me to an OB and they really didn't tell me what they will be doing. I'm wondering when the next scan would be after that...10 or 12 weeks or both? Due to my age I'd really like both to calm myself down.
> 
> For me, I'm having restless legs sometimes and super tired. No ms yet thank goodness but chicken makes me pretty quesy.

It all depends on your doctor. My doctor does internal exams in the first trimester, then switches to external after that. Her ultrasound schedule is 6 weeks(dating/verification), 8 weeks (dating/heartbeat), 10 weeks (this one she asks if you want it or not), 12 weeks (NT scan), 16 weeks (gender), 20 weeks(detailed heart scan/measurements), etc... But I know mine does more than most


----------



## anna1986

Hi all just thought id check in after my daughter has woken me in the middle of the night (she had her 1st bad dream :( poor thing). 
Well a few of u might remember i posted about hating being pregnant a few days ago?! Im still not enjoying it but not actually hating it at the moment. Im still feeling terribly sicky most the day and just really tired. Im also massive people already askin if im pregnant? Will upload a pic i took wen i get onto the computer!
I have my 1st midwife appt on tues. am excited as its the same midwife who helped me through my last pregnancy. Have so many questions for her but expect ill forget them on tuesday even though im seeing her twice!!!!!!
Hope everyone else is doing ok and welcome to the new ladies xxx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

bkay77 said:


> noasaint said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Since this is my first pregnancy, just curious...is an 8 week scan internal or external ultrasound? My fertility specialist is releasing me to an OB and they really didn't tell me what they will be doing. I'm wondering when the next scan would be after that...10 or 12 weeks or both? Due to my age I'd really like both to calm myself down.
> 
> For me, I'm having restless legs sometimes and super tired. No ms yet thank goodness but chicken makes me pretty quesy.
> 
> It all depends on your doctor. My doctor does internal exams in the first trimester, then switches to external after that. Her ultrasound schedule is 6 weeks(dating/verification), 8 weeks (dating/heartbeat), 10 weeks (this one she asks if you want it or not), 12 weeks (NT scan), 16 weeks (gender), 20 weeks(detailed heart scan/measurements), etc... But I know mine does more than mostClick to expand...

GEEZ that's a lot! I want your doctor!!


----------



## Libbysmum

noasaint said:


> Hey everyone. Since this is my first pregnancy, just curious...is an 8 week scan internal or external ultrasound? My fertility specialist is releasing me to an OB and they really didn't tell me what they will be doing. I'm wondering when the next scan would be after that...10 or 12 weeks or both? Due to my age I'd really like both to calm myself down.
> 
> For me, I'm having restless legs sometimes and super tired. No ms yet thank goodness but chicken makes me pretty quesy.

The only reason they would go internal is if you had some "iffy" area that they need to double check for clarity...but usually most women just get the external one...it is optional to have the internal one and nobody will force you to have it if you don't want it.


----------



## bkay77

AthenaPlusOne said:


> bkay77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noasaint said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Since this is my first pregnancy, just curious...is an 8 week scan internal or external ultrasound? My fertility specialist is releasing me to an OB and they really didn't tell me what they will be doing. I'm wondering when the next scan would be after that...10 or 12 weeks or both? Due to my age I'd really like both to calm myself down.
> 
> For me, I'm having restless legs sometimes and super tired. No ms yet thank goodness but chicken makes me pretty quesy.
> 
> It all depends on your doctor. My doctor does internal exams in the first trimester, then switches to external after that. Her ultrasound schedule is 6 weeks(dating/verification), 8 weeks (dating/heartbeat), 10 weeks (this one she asks if you want it or not), 12 weeks (NT scan), 16 weeks (gender), 20 weeks(detailed heart scan/measurements), etc... But I know mine does more than mostClick to expand...
> 
> GEEZ that's a lot! I want your doctor!!Click to expand...


OMG, she is ah-mazing! We actually moved about 40 minutes away while I was pregnant with my first, and we still travel the distance to see her. If I were to call her in the morning, tell her I was worried, she would say "come one in, we will take a peek"

I had a miscarriage in 2007 and when I got pregnant with my daughter (my rainbow baby) she gave me an ultrasound every week from 6-12 weeks because I was so paranoid. She only "charges" (sends to insurance) 3 per pregnancy. She does them all herself except the NT scan and the 20 week one, which a sono tech does. I feel very blessed to have found her


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

That's so nice!! If only we lived in Texas ;) As it is we will be driving an hour to the doctor, anyway. Texas is a little far...however!


----------



## SLCMommy

AthenaPlusOne said:


> That's so nice!! If only we lived in Texas ;) As it is we will be driving an hour to the doctor, anyway. Texas is a little far...however!

I might be moving there. but "might" is the key word. It's still unsure. :shrug:


----------



## averitable

First doctor's appointment this morning! And the nausea turned into puking this morning too. Blah.


----------



## rose.

I felt so sick when I woke up this morning and my stomach was rock hard, could hardly do my jeans up! I managed to eat a bread roll and feel much better now :)


----------



## klaremumof3

I'm so depressed I don't think I can cope with this sickness again :(


----------



## mumandco

Feeling sick this morning,and exhausted already :(


----------



## wookie130

My ultrasound is today. I'm praying there's a baby measuring well in there, along with a heartbeat. I'm quite scared!!


----------



## Lou1234

Be thinking of you today - I really hope everything is ok at your scan. :flower:


----------



## trying2becalm

wookie130 said:


> My ultrasound is today. I'm praying there's a baby measuring well in there, along with a heartbeat. I'm quite scared!!

Good luck - Will be thinking of you!! 
Share a pic when you get back - would be lovely to see your little bean :baby:
:hugs:


----------



## sharnw

GL with your scan wookie! xox



afm- i sneezed and my right side of the uterus HURT!!!! :cry:
Early bedtime for me... Hope I have no bleeding in the morning :(


----------



## anna1986

Good luck wookie. Xx


----------



## anna1986

i feel huge :cry: but people have already asked me how far along i am so i must look pregnant and not just fat :happydance:


----------



## bkay77

anna1986 said:


> i feel huge :cry: but people have already asked me how far along i am so i must look pregnant and not just fat :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 449845

Ha! You look exactly like I do. :) And you for sure look like you have a baby belly, not fat

I dont know what is going on, I look 6 months preggers. I wasnt (what I consider) "overweight" to begin with, (maybe just carrying around a little bit of old baby weight) but I have this huge, hard tummy right now. Baby is only the size of a raspberry, so its baffling. It starts under my boobs, like a 3rd trimester pregnancy. What is up there???? LOL


----------



## starlight2801

Wow Anna, you really do look preggo hun!! You are lucky though, I just look fat :wacko:

Good luck with your scan wookie x


----------



## anna1986

bkay77 said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> i feel huge :cry: but people have already asked me how far along i am so i must look pregnant and not just fat :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 449845
> 
> 
> Ha! You look exactly like I do. :) And it for sure looks like a baby belly, not fat
> 
> I dont know what is going on, I look 6 months preggers. I wasnt (what I consider) "overweight" to begin with, (maybe just carrying around a little bit of old baby weight) but I have this huge, hard tummy right now. Baby is only the size of a raspberry, so its baffling. It starts under my boobs, like a 3rd trimester pregnancy. What is up there???? LOLClick to expand...

I have no idea wats going on lol i look like i did with my daughter at 5 months. Im the same wasnt massively overweight or anything. Im just glad i have already had a scan otherwise id be worrying there was more than one in there lol


----------



## bkay77

Here is mine Anna :) I have no idea what is in there LOL Im only 8 weeks!

https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m91/elizhope25/Picture1.png


----------



## anna1986

bkay77 said:


> Here is mine Anna :) I have no idea what is in there LOL Im only 8 weeks!
> 
> https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m91/elizhope25/Picture1.png

Nice bump! Glad I'm not the only one! Perhaps were just going to have massive bumps by the time we get to full term! X


----------



## AmyB1978

Cute bumps ladies! Mine is more just bloating and bigger, not so much a bump yet. 

Wookie, good luck with your scan, make sure you let us know how it goes.

I have a Dr appointment at 9:45 but they won't do a scan and I think it is still too early to use a doppler for heartbeat? It's annoying to have to go in and not really get any REAL reassurance that baby is still okay. (they are doing an internal today too, fun!)


----------



## Sweedot

Lol, I have a huge bump too, this is only my second baby but I definitely am showing much sooner than with Ezzy....does the uterus move up faster with subsequent pregnancies, maybe it's that coupled with major bloat. Lol


----------



## skeet9924

Lol I have crazy bloat! By the end of the day I look huge!! 

I have my scan in 1.5 hrs!! I'm so nervous! I had crazy nightmares all nigh leading up to this scan. I pray I see a heart beat!!


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi ladies, I thought I would join you all.

I have just moved over from Assisted LTTC, we have just found out we are PG and are over the moon to say the least.

To give you ladies a little 'depressing' history, we have beenTTC for 3+ years. We found out that DH had no sperm coming out, so he had an opp to retrieve sperm, this was unsucessful and he caught an infection, whcih meant he was very ill for 6 months - very scary and stressful time. When he was finally better we managed to start dealing with the news that we could not have a baby and consider the donor route. We started our first round of IUI's last summer but these failed. We then had to find another donor which took several months to again find someone we liked. We then had a further 3goes this year and on our 6th go it worked - amazingly! We are so excited.

I can't stop checking for blood everytime I go to the loo, I am just so scared of something going wrong. Because of all the treatment and the risk of multiples (I had 2 follicles this go of IUI) that they recommend a scan at 7 weeks, so I have this booked for 10th aug - I can't wait to find out everything is ok and is where it should be. It's an internal scan (which I have had hundreds of) They hope to hear the heartbeat and see the little one.

Anyway I will (assuming all goes well) be due at the end of March, not sure when yet, as my cycle was ultra short this month because of the increase in drugs used, that this throws out all the due date calculators!

So far I am feeling very very sleepy tired, very bloated and hungry and I felt a bit off this morning when I woke up. My boobs are massive, I have completly outgrown my bras already, but at this stage I refuse to go bra shopping!

I look forward to getting to know you all over the coming very excitingd months! xxx


----------



## Step Mummy

Sweedot said:


> My nausea started this morning, mild though, I ate and feel better and now I'm starving again!
> 
> I'm also battling a nasty cold and sinus infection, got one last time I was pregnant.

Did you know there is such a thing as Rhinitus of Pregnancy, which is a blocked nose, very much like an alergy, I suffered terribly with it during my IUI drugs and am now on medication which does not harm baby which is amazing! Of course you may actually have a cold, which would be great becasue it will pass soon. FYI my symptoms were a really really solid blocked unclearing nose, which stops you sleeping and breething! Just thought I would share this incase it helps you. x


----------



## Step Mummy

noasaint said:


> Hey everyone. Since this is my first pregnancy, just curious...is an 8 week scan internal or external ultrasound? .

Mine is at 7 weeks, and is internal because baby is too small to see from the outside at 7 weeks, so I would have thought 8 weeks is the same.

I having one because we did IUI with a donor, so because of the treatment they recommend an early scan.
GL x


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hello ladies!

I've been SO tired and feeling like crap... But that's good I guess! Since I had assisted conception, I was at a fertility clinic and it's time for me to "graduate" so I need to find an OB-GYN. It's bittersweet because I loved my clinic! They were SO nice!

Also, my OH and I got to hear our baby's heartbeat last Friday. The little one even moved a little!

Welcome *Step Mummy*! Myself and at leat a few others on here are also assisted LTTTC ladies. I still can't believe my luck and am always so worried!


----------



## rose.

Good luck for the scans wookie and skeet!

Lovely bumps ladies :) mines just bloat wish I had a bump, mind you maybe not as I haven't told anyone yet and would give the game Away a bit!!


----------



## laura_jayne

Anyone else have a 2 year old? I have been bumped sooo many times in my sore swollen boobies today :(


----------



## skeet9924

Just got back from u/s baby measured 7w 2days.. Heart rate of 139 bpm!! So excited!! She gave me a pic but it looks like a blob!! They had to do it transvaginal which I suspected anyways


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

laura_jayne said:


> Anyone else have a 2 year old? I have been bumped sooo many times in my sore swollen boobies today :(

Haha I don't have a 2 year old...but I DO have a very attached puppy who has no concept of personal space. My boobs are suffering!


----------



## katyblot

sharnw said:


> GL with your scan wookie! xox
> 
> 
> 
> afm- i sneezed and my right side of the uterus HURT!!!! :cry:
> Early bedtime for me... Hope I have no bleeding in the morning :(

I had the pain after sneezing a couple of days ago. I seem to hav been ok since, but it did scare me!


----------



## katyblot

skeet9924 said:


> Just got back from u/s baby measured 7w 2days.. Heart rate of 139 bpm!! So excited!! She gave me a pic but it looks like a blob!! They had to do it transvaginal which I suspected anyways

Lovely news! X


----------



## Stelly

Hey march mommas- I have a question for ya'll about MS and work.. and in need of a little advice. 

I have been having BAD M/S, its really gained force in the last two weeks. I have an hour and half commute to work (one way) to get to my job. I work at a hospital as an OR technician. I keep puking at work, and they send me home (obviously can't keep vomiting in a sterile environment) but I'm at a loss of what to do. I don't plan on going back to work after I have the baby, but I really like my job and want to leave on good terms. But, I'm calling in a lot because I've been so sick, mainly because It's expensive in gas to drive so long to work just to get sent home :/. My husband keeps telling me I can just quit and stay home. He doesnt feel comfortable with me puking and driving- he thinks thats unsafe. He makes good money, so I don't "have" to work by any means. 

I get a lot of pride from my job, and it goes against my plan of working till my 3rd trimester... so just quitting is a hard pill to swallow.

I just started this job 4 months ago, so I don't qualify for FMLA or anything... 

Sorry for the novel, but in all honesty, what would you ladies do? I'm at such a torn/lost position right now.


----------



## katyblot

laura_jayne said:


> Anyone else have a 2 year old? I have been bumped sooo many times in my sore swollen boobies today :(

Yes, I have a 2 year old aswell! Luckily I don't have sore boobs, but she still doesn't understand that she has to b careful of mammy's tummy! Have been bounced on far too many times, it does scare me a bit!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations skeet that's great news :)


----------



## skeet9924

Stelly said:


> Hey march mommas- I have a question for ya'll about MS and work.. and in need of a little advice.
> 
> I have been having BAD M/S, its really gained force in the last two weeks. I have an hour and half commute to work (one way) to get to my job. I work at a hospital as an OR technician. I keep puking at work, and they send me home (obviously can't keep vomiting in a sterile environment) but I'm at a loss of what to do. I don't plan on going back to work after I have the baby, but I really like my job and want to leave on good terms. But, I'm calling in a lot because I've been so sick, mainly because It's expensive in gas to drive so long to work just to get sent home :/. My husband keeps telling me I can just quit and stay home. He doesnt feel comfortable with me puking and driving- he thinks thats unsafe. He makes good money, so I don't "have" to work by any means.
> 
> I get a lot of pride from my job, and it goes against my plan of working till my 3rd trimester... so just quitting is a hard pill to swallow.
> 
> I just started this job 4 months ago, so I don't qualify for FMLA or anything...
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but in all honesty, what would you ladies do? I'm at such a torn/lost position right now.

Ask your dr for something for the ms.. There is stuff out there and it is a life saver!!


----------



## Stelly

I'm already taking Zofran :( I've never responded real well to medications- dunno why. I've tried small meals, preggy pops, magnesium, higher protein, ginger, peppermint, the works. Maybe switching meds.....?


----------



## skeet9924

Have you tried b6?


----------



## boxxey

Ask for diclectin its a god sent i use it


----------



## Stelly

Thats what the preggy pops I have are, the suckers that are B6... although here they are called "bnatals".


----------



## Stelly

I will definitely ask, thank you Boxxey.

I'm more frustrated they just keep sending me home... 3 hours of driving for nothing everyday is just spendy. I asked about them switching me to something outside of the operating room but they wont budge. I wouldnt mind staying at work, i just need a bathroom near by! lol


----------



## anna1986

Great news skeet xx


----------



## boxxey

Lol if only it were thay easy i do hime care so theres lots of fantastic smells...so i have ms pills also vicks for my nose so i cant smell....or black halls cough drops mask smells


----------



## Stelly

boxxey said:


> Lol if only it were thay easy i do hime care so theres lots of fantastic smells...so i have ms pills also vicks for my nose so i cant smell....or black halls cough drops mask smells

oh man, I feel you on the smells aspect, specially doing home care! I haven't heard of using vick's under the nose, that's a great idea! OR smells can be gnarly, particularly when doing any bowel work... or cauterizing. Insta-hurl :sick: that or oddly enough, that really strong plastic-y smell you get when opening sterile stuff, like tubing.


----------



## skeet9924

I use diclectin too, but I think it's only available in Canada. But I agree it's amazing!!!


----------



## Stelly

Aw, well Alaska is pretty darn close to Canada ;) ... do we American's have something that's comparable ingredient wise to that? Zofran I feel does diddly-squat... although I'm to afraid to NOT take it at this point, because what if this IS what *better* feels like for me and I'll be exorcist style puking if I stop!:haha:


----------



## boxxey

Im allergic to Zofran


----------



## wookie130

Just got back from my scan, and it was good news! The baby is measuring right on at 7 weeks, my due date is March 18th, and has a hb of 136 bpm!!! I'm so thrilled I could just die!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats wookie!!! Our due dates are 2 days apart!! My hb was 139!! It's so amazing isn't it??!!


----------



## rose.

Yippee congratulations wookie so pleased for you :)


----------



## Stelly

Congrats wookie!!


----------



## nadines

Hey everyone. im new to this forum . This is my first bby and she/he is due on march the 11th cant wait soo excited :)


----------



## rose.

Hey nadine congratulations :) welcome to the forum!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hey hey ladies,i never thout i would join here...i am pregnant with our first..thnx to my first cycle of clomid :) and my edd is 28 march 2013...so glad to have found this thread and hope its not too late to join....oh and please dnt mind da ticker i am 5w3d...


----------



## rose.

Hi, welcome :) cogratulations on your bfp!


----------



## hope2bmum2b

bkay77 said:
 

> Here is mine Anna :) I have no idea what is in there LOL Im only 8 weeks!
> 
> https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m91/elizhope25/Picture1.png

wow mine only looks like that at the end of the daya but in the morning its just a little bump. i cant wait for the day that it stays a bump and people ask and i CAN tell. im around 5 weeks waiting to see my gp to confirm.


----------



## nataliy1

Hi im 20 just got married om march 30th and a on july 12 found out im pregnant with our first. im due somewhere on the 23rd of march but considering the fact that most ppl are at least a few days late i might have one on our aniversary. im a bit scared since the doctor told me i have a threatened miscarriage. has anyone else had the same thing happen before?


----------



## sharnw

YAY!! Great news on your scans ladies! xoxox


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks sharn!! How are you doing?


----------



## markswife10

I made my first appointment today :) I have to wait until I'm 8 weeks though, which stinks. The next 3 weeks are going to be sloww....


----------



## Libbysmum

hope2bmum2b said:


> bkay77 said:
> 
> 
> Here is mine Anna :) I have no idea what is in there LOL Im only 8 weeks!
> 
> https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m91/elizhope25/Picture1.png
> 
> wow mine only looks like that at the end of the daya but in the morning its just a little bump. i cant wait for the day that it stays a bump and people ask and i CAN tell. im around 5 weeks waiting to see my gp to confirm.Click to expand...

I look like I am about 12weeks...it is my 2nd pregnancy and I haven't ( according to my scales) put on any weight so it is weird. I went to the Dr today cause I was feeling so sick, severe lower back pain and chronic headache that kept me up all night, he seemed to think it is a virus of some kind... I was worried it was my blood pressure or some problem with the baby...such a relief!


----------



## sharnw

Skeet- I am ok, just getting little tugs on each sides of uterus, some af cramps, No ms at all... And very nervous for my scan. 2 days to go :)


----------



## jpslone0821

I found out a couple weeks ago that I am expecting. I am due on March 21st though they will take the baby about a week early for repeat c-section (first was breach). 

This pregnancy has been really hard on me for some reason. I don't know if it is because I am pushing 34 or just because of it being 5th pregnancy. Anyone else having a horrid time with cramping, 24/7 nausea and gassiness? I feel so bad because I am pretty much useless right now. I've got clients wanting their hair done, kids going crazy and a house that my mom has been cleaning as she just moved in with us. I hate being laid out, lol. :sick:

Anyway, just wanted to say hello and see if i'm the only one sailing away in this oh so fun boat of mine. Congrats to all of you! :happydance:


----------



## heaveneats

has any one had tugging high above your hip? it strikes me so suddenly it hurts i'm constantly poking myself to try and get the pain to stop.


----------



## skeet9924

sharnw said:


> Skeet- I am ok, just getting little tugs on each sides of uterus, some af cramps, No ms at all... And very nervous for my scan. 2 days to go :)

Be happy there is no ms!! It's horrible! I'm sure if there is no spotting everything is fine with your lo. Keep us posted with your scan!!


----------



## sportysgirl

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Congratulations on the scans girls thats great news! Can wait to have mine (still waiting for an appointment!)

Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## jpslone0821

heaveneats said:


> has any one had tugging high above your hip? it strikes me so suddenly it hurts i'm constantly poking myself to try and get the pain to stop.

If you are speaking of the pain that feels like someone is jabbing a lightning bolt through your abdomen, then yes and it hurts like crazy then just goes away.


----------



## heaveneats

jpslone0821 said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> has any one had tugging high above your hip? it strikes me so suddenly it hurts i'm constantly poking myself to try and get the pain to stop.
> 
> If you are speaking of the pain that feels like someone is jabbing a lightning bolt through your abdomen, then yes and it hurts like crazy then just goes away.Click to expand...

yes that pain lol its such a strange feeling even massaging doesnt really ease it


----------



## Reyesfam

Hi I am so excited about the pregnancy since i never thought I would be able to conceive after my first miscarriage several years ago. My estimated due date is March 28, 2013. I am waiting for my u/s which will be August 7, 2012. I am hoping to get all good news.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Reyesfam said:


> Hi I am so excited about the pregnancy since i never thought I would be able to conceive after my first miscarriage several years ago. My estimated due date is March 28, 2013. I am waiting for my u/s which will be August 7, 2012. I am hoping to get all good news.:happydance::happydance:

Welcome! That's my due date, too ;) I don't have an u/s until the 16th, though.


----------



## jpslone0821

heaveneats said:


> jpslone0821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> has any one had tugging high above your hip? it strikes me so suddenly it hurts i'm constantly poking myself to try and get the pain to stop.
> 
> If you are speaking of the pain that feels like someone is jabbing a lightning bolt through your abdomen, then yes and it hurts like crazy then just goes away.Click to expand...
> 
> yes that pain lol its such a strange feeling even massaging doesnt really ease itClick to expand...

Yeppers, I really despise that pain even though it is short. It's kind of like if you breathe it will go away faster, but you dread doing so because it hurts, lol.


----------



## jpslone0821

Reyesfam said:


> Hi I am so excited about the pregnancy since i never thought I would be able to conceive after my first miscarriage several years ago. My estimated due date is March 28, 2013. I am waiting for my u/s which will be August 7, 2012. I am hoping to get all good news.:happydance::happydance:

Congrats!! :happydance: I hope all goes well with the u/s next Tuesday. I have my first baby dr appt on Monday and can't wait to see how much he/she has grown since the ER one. (thought I had a tubal, turns out I bruised myself from a serious fall in the rain at the store). Hopefully all goes well and they don't see anymore blood in this one.:thumbup:


----------



## delilahtoday

I have been depressed too, this early pregnancy stuff gets in the way of everything..
I got a mini lecture from a lady yesterday on the things I should be consuming so I can stop feeling disgusting and light headed.
She said low GI foods were best because they would last my system longer than the bread, fruit and crackers I've been chewing on. 
So she gave me a small bag of almonds and I ate them and kept my fluids up with water, pineapple juice and dry ginger ale. I honestly feel a million times better!
I bought almonds and cashew chocolate last night and then made up little bags of them mixed together to carry everywhere and it's awesome. No doubt they will all gross me out soon but worth a try.
Also she said steamed veges tossed with salt and olive oil would be good too so I've made little mixed bags of those but I haven't tried them yet.
Hope these things work for someone else too x


----------



## sharnw

Skeet- No spotting at all. Clear as day lol.
I definitely will keep you lovely ladies updated :)


----------



## delilahtoday

Stelly said:


> Hey march mommas- I have a question for ya'll about MS and work.. and in need of a little advice.
> 
> I have been having BAD M/S, its really gained force in the last two weeks. I have an hour and half commute to work (one way) to get to my job. I work at a hospital as an OR technician. I keep puking at work, and they send me home (obviously can't keep vomiting in a sterile environment) but I'm at a loss of what to do. I don't plan on going back to work after I have the baby, but I really like my job and want to leave on good terms. But, I'm calling in a lot because I've been so sick, mainly because It's expensive in gas to drive so long to work just to get sent home :/. My husband keeps telling me I can just quit and stay home. He doesnt feel comfortable with me puking and driving- he thinks thats unsafe. He makes good money, so I don't "have" to work by any means.
> 
> I get a lot of pride from my job, and it goes against my plan of working till my 3rd trimester... so just quitting is a hard pill to swallow.
> 
> I just started this job 4 months ago, so I don't qualify for FMLA or anything...
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but in all honesty, what would you ladies do? I'm at such a torn/lost position right now.

I would speak with my manager and explain that you need a few weeks to sort yourself out for the first trimester and that you really want to continue to work there because you love it and find it fulfilling!
Just talk it out and find out what your managers thoughts are. It gets awkward when there isn't any communication and everyone is reading into things that may or may not be reality.
They might be able to get a temp in for 4 weeks or so..


----------



## delilahtoday

jpslone0821 said:


> I found out a couple weeks ago that I am expecting. I am due on March 21st though they will take the baby about a week early for repeat c-section (first was breach).
> 
> This pregnancy has been really hard on me for some reason. I don't know if it is because I am pushing 34 or just because of it being 5th pregnancy. Anyone else having a horrid time with cramping, 24/7 nausea and gassiness? I feel so bad because I am pretty much useless right now. I've got clients wanting their hair done, kids going crazy and a house that my mom has been cleaning as she just moved in with us. I hate being laid out, lol. :sick:
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hello and see if i'm the only one sailing away in this oh so fun boat of mine. Congrats to all of you! :happydance:

Hey there and welcome to the morning (all day) sickness club!
Apart from the cramping I'm sharing the same issues as you. I had to stop a massage before I had finished with the client to put my head between my legs and then I broke out in a big gross sweat in front of her. So...if you have to put your clients off until you feel better you are probably doing them a favour haha. I'm just taking late afternoon and early evening appointments now :)
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Stelly

delilahtoday said:


> Stelly said:
> 
> 
> Hey march mommas- I have a question for ya'll about MS and work.. and in need of a little advice.
> 
> I have been having BAD M/S, its really gained force in the last two weeks. I have an hour and half commute to work (one way) to get to my job. I work at a hospital as an OR technician. I keep puking at work, and they send me home (obviously can't keep vomiting in a sterile environment) but I'm at a loss of what to do. I don't plan on going back to work after I have the baby, but I really like my job and want to leave on good terms. But, I'm calling in a lot because I've been so sick, mainly because It's expensive in gas to drive so long to work just to get sent home :/. My husband keeps telling me I can just quit and stay home. He doesnt feel comfortable with me puking and driving- he thinks thats unsafe. He makes good money, so I don't "have" to work by any means.
> 
> I get a lot of pride from my job, and it goes against my plan of working till my 3rd trimester... so just quitting is a hard pill to swallow.
> 
> I just started this job 4 months ago, so I don't qualify for FMLA or anything...
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but in all honesty, what would you ladies do? I'm at such a torn/lost position right now.
> 
> I would speak with my manager and explain that you need a few weeks to sort yourself out for the first trimester and that you really want to continue to work there because you love it and find it fulfilling!
> Just talk it out and find out what your managers thoughts are. It gets awkward when there isn't any communication and everyone is reading into things that may or may not be reality.
> They might be able to get a temp in for 4 weeks or so..Click to expand...

That's a good plan. I'm a little afraid they will just let me go and find someone else for the position... but i guess if that happens- I can't really fault them for it :shrug: 

I feel a little better having my hubby's backing... I hope they are amenable to that decision, I asked if they could transfer me to another department for awhile- they just flat out refused!


----------



## katyblot

wookie130 said:


> Just got back from my scan, and it was good news! The baby is measuring right on at 7 weeks, my due date is March 18th, and has a hb of 136 bpm!!! I'm so thrilled I could just die!!!

Congrats wookie, so happy for u!


----------



## anna1986

Hi all 
congrats to the new ladies.

AFM - i have my 1st midwife appt today really excited as she was my midwife in my last pregnancy. I will be intrested to find out wats going to happen this pregnancy and weather im going to be monitored more? As i was 5 weeks early last pregnanncy my daughter was small and nearly died during delivery :(


----------



## klaremumof3

anna1986 said:


> Hi all
> congrats to the new ladies.
> 
> AFM - i have my 1st midwife appt today really excited as she was my midwife in my last pregnancy. I will be intrested to find out wats going to happen this pregnancy and weather im going to be monitored more? As i was 5 weeks early last pregnanncy my daughter was small and nearly died during delivery :(

Good luck i have appt on thurs to see what they have planned for me havin 2 prem babies I really would love to go full term just to experience takin a plump baby home with no complications with my hubby (first one was with an idiot) good luck x


----------



## wookie130

Stelly said:


> delilahtoday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stelly said:
> 
> 
> Hey march mommas- I have a question for ya'll about MS and work.. and in need of a little advice.
> 
> I have been having BAD M/S, its really gained force in the last two weeks. I have an hour and half commute to work (one way) to get to my job. I work at a hospital as an OR technician. I keep puking at work, and they send me home (obviously can't keep vomiting in a sterile environment) but I'm at a loss of what to do. I don't plan on going back to work after I have the baby, but I really like my job and want to leave on good terms. But, I'm calling in a lot because I've been so sick, mainly because It's expensive in gas to drive so long to work just to get sent home :/. My husband keeps telling me I can just quit and stay home. He doesnt feel comfortable with me puking and driving- he thinks thats unsafe. He makes good money, so I don't "have" to work by any means.
> 
> I get a lot of pride from my job, and it goes against my plan of working till my 3rd trimester... so just quitting is a hard pill to swallow.
> 
> I just started this job 4 months ago, so I don't qualify for FMLA or anything...
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but in all honesty, what would you ladies do? I'm at such a torn/lost position right now.
> 
> I would speak with my manager and explain that you need a few weeks to sort yourself out for the first trimester and that you really want to continue to work there because you love it and find it fulfilling!
> Just talk it out and find out what your managers thoughts are. It gets awkward when there isn't any communication and everyone is reading into things that may or may not be reality.
> They might be able to get a temp in for 4 weeks or so..Click to expand...
> 
> That's a good plan. I'm a little afraid they will just let me go and find someone else for the position... but i guess if that happens- I can't really fault them for it :shrug:
> 
> I feel a little better having my hubby's backing... I hope they are amenable to that decision, I asked if they could transfer me to another department for awhile- they just flat out refused!Click to expand...

Can you get some sort of note or something from your doctor, and share it with your manager? Perhaps if there's some documentation, your boss would appreciate it more...


----------



## Lou1234

Congrats Wookie - I was so pleased to read your news this morning.

I had my appointment with the midwife this morning. I was in there for over an hour which surprised me! We had a good chat and filled out a lot of forms. I had my blood pressure taken which was slightly low (I was expecting that as I've been getting light headed quite often). They took blood for all the different tests as well.

I have my 12+ week scan on the 20th August and then I need to call up to see the midwife again at 16 weeks.


----------



## paula181

Hi ladies how are you all feeling?

Congrats to all the new Bfp's.

Well today I am feeling sorry for myself I have been having mega issues with constantly needing to drink and not feeling like I am drinking enough (I was not a big drinker before pregnancy) and the past few days I have had a splitting headache. I am trying not to take any painkillers and drink more. Wow its a vicious circle haha 

xx


----------



## Curliegirlie

delilahtoday said:


> Stelly said:
> 
> 
> Hey march mommas- I have a question for ya'll about MS and work.. and in need of a little advice.
> 
> I have been having BAD M/S, its really gained force in the last two weeks. I have an hour and half commute to work (one way) to get to my job. I work at a hospital as an OR technician. I keep puking at work, and they send me home (obviously can't keep vomiting in a sterile environment) but I'm at a loss of what to do. I don't plan on going back to work after I have the baby, but I really like my job and want to leave on good terms. But, I'm calling in a lot because I've been so sick, mainly because It's expensive in gas to drive so long to work just to get sent home :/. My husband keeps telling me I can just quit and stay home. He doesnt feel comfortable with me puking and driving- he thinks thats unsafe. He makes good money, so I don't "have" to work by any means.
> 
> I get a lot of pride from my job, and it goes against my plan of working till my 3rd trimester... so just quitting is a hard pill to swallow.
> 
> I just started this job 4 months ago, so I don't qualify for FMLA or anything...
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but in all honesty, what would you ladies do? I'm at such a torn/lost position right now.
> 
> I would speak with my manager and explain that you need a few weeks to sort yourself out for the first trimester and that you really want to continue to work there because you love it and find it fulfilling!
> Just talk it out and find out what your managers thoughts are. It gets awkward when there isn't any communication and everyone is reading into things that may or may not be reality.
> They might be able to get a temp in for 4 weeks or so..Click to expand...

I agree, especially since the sickness supposedly gets a lot better after 12 weeks... You might feel like a million bucks soon!


----------



## Curliegirlie

nataliy1 said:


> Hi im 20 just got married om march 30th and a on july 12 found out im pregnant with our first. im due somewhere on the 23rd of march but considering the fact that most ppl are at least a few days late i might have one on our aniversary. im a bit scared since the doctor told me i have a threatened miscarriage. has anyone else had the same thing happen before?

Welcome nataliy! I'm afraid I can't help you, just wanted to say hi! Maybe someone else has had this...?


----------



## heaveneats

i have my second ultrasound today, praying all goes well and i can maybe see the heart beat. i'm just very worried at the moment, hoping it all goes well, right now the ms is not helping in keeping down the 4 cups of water i have to drink ugh


----------



## skeet9924

good luck today heaven...I had that issue yesterday too..threw up the first 2 cups..but managed to keep the second bunch down


----------



## sequeena

I was told I was having a threatened miscarriage at 14+6 with my son. Turns out my waters had gone but they rehealed at 24 weeks and now my son is almost 1. Sometimes the worst news isn't so bad :)


----------



## wookie130

heaveneats said:


> i have my second ultrasound today, praying all goes well and i can maybe see the heart beat. i'm just very worried at the moment, hoping it all goes well, right now the ms is not helping in keeping down the 4 cups of water i have to drink ugh

The ms alone is a great sign that all is going well! :winkwink:


----------



## heaveneats

well ladies i saw my baby and a little fluttering heartbeat, i was going to get a picture but it was 6$ and they only took cash or course i only had enough cash to pay for parking so i said next time i'd pick it up and plus there isn't much to see haha oh and my EDD is March 11


----------



## rose.

Yay congratulations :)

I'm getting fed up of waiting for my scan, probably got another 5 weeks to wait :(


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats heaven!!


----------



## Kinoley

rose. said:


> Yay congratulations :)
> 
> I'm getting fed up of waiting for my scan, probably got another 5 weeks to wait :(

Me too! Dr wont even see me until I'm 8 weeks and she said most likely she wont do the scan until 12 weeks. Boooo. I know its normal but everyone else has already seen their little beans. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hey Kinoley, I just noticed you are in Phoenix, me too!! Whereabouts in Phoenix are you? We are in Central Phoenix. My doctor does a scan at the first appt at 8 weeks, and then an optional one at 12 weeks for NT testing.


----------



## skeet9924

To be honest ladies the only reason I get so many scans is because I'm high risk.. I'd rather no be high risk and have a perfectly healthy normal pregnancy and not see my bean until 12 weeks. From experience really early scans cause a lot of fear and leave a lot unknown


----------



## heaveneats

skeet9924 said:


> To be honest ladies the only reason I get so many scans is because I'm high risk.. I'd rather no be high risk and have a perfectly healthy normal pregnancy and not see my bean until 12 weeks. From experience really early scans cause a lot of fear and leave a lot unknown

i agree! my early scan was just for dating purposes but i was too early for them to estimate apparently i got my due date right though i originally though march 3 but i re calculated to march 11


----------



## sportysgirl

Kinoley said:


> rose. said:
> 
> 
> Yay congratulations :)
> 
> I'm getting fed up of waiting for my scan, probably got another 5 weeks to wait :(
> 
> Me too! Dr wont even see me until I'm 8 weeks and she said most likely she wont do the scan until 12 weeks. Boooo. I know its normal but everyone else has already seen their little beans. I'm so jealous!Click to expand...

I have to wait until at least 12 weeks too! Seems a long way away! x


----------



## rose.

You're right, it must be worrying waiting for each scan. It just doesn't feel real at the moment.. And I worry every day that I'm going to get to 12 weeks and have my scan and no baby will be there. Just want some reassurance I guess.. As its my first pregnancy I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## SLCMommy

My next Dr appointment is in ten days. I'm excited :)


----------



## ohmygoodness

Ladies, when did your ms start? I had it horribly with my first two, for the entire pregnancies. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it won't be like that again. So far I feel mildly nauseous a couple times a day, especially at night and have thrown up twice. Given how bad my ms was in previous pregnancies, I feel so blessed right now but worried that any day it will get much worse.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

My MS started pretty much right at 6 weeks both times. Yuck.


----------



## skeet9924

Mine started just before 6 weeks, but hot worse as it went


----------



## delilahtoday

ohmygoodness said:


> Ladies, when did your ms start? I had it horribly with my first two, for the entire pregnancies. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it won't be like that again. So far I feel mildly nauseous a couple times a day, especially at night and have thrown up twice. Given how bad my ms was in previous pregnancies, I feel so blessed right now but worried that any day it will get much worse.

Mine started at 6 weeks, same as with my first daughter actually. I'm just over 8 weeks now and I'm not sure if its lightening up a bit, I'm getting better at managing it or I'm having a good couple of days and it's about to turn to shit again. Last time I got better at roughly 12 weeks.
Hope you're going okay :)


----------



## SLCMommy

My Ms started at six weeks and it gets worse and worse


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yeah mine keeps getting worse too...I think last time it kept getting worse until 9-10 weeks then eased up a little and was finally gone around 13 weeks.


----------



## sharnw

When is it time to start preventing stretch marks???
Im thinking, im going to start this week if all goes well with my scan tomorrow


----------



## bkay77

My MS started at 6 weeks and is getting worse. I actually dont know how I can deal with this for another month :cry: Im so miserable. I cant wait until the 2nd trimester so I can finally enjoy this pregnancy


----------



## ohmygoodness

bkay77 said:


> My MS started at 6 weeks and is getting worse. I actually dont know how I can deal with this for another month :cry: Im so miserable. I cant wait until the 2nd trimester so I can finally enjoy this pregnancy

I so hope that I'm not going to be a late bloomer when it comes to ms. If it stays like this, it would be a miracle for me. With my first I was sick at least 10 times a day for the first half, and about 4 times for the rest. My second pregnancy was slightly better, but not by much. I'm terrified that I'm going to have to suffer again.


----------



## Libbysmum

Stretch marks, seems that some women suffer more then other women...with my first I didn't bother racing out to buy expensive lotions and got no stretch marks up until the last week or two of my pregnancy...The most of my stretched skin actually came with the C-section cause they use this big metal clamp thing to pull your skin back to get the baby out and that cause more stretches than my entire pregnancy! It was rough! But since faded a fair bit. This time I am using palmers stretch mark lotion (shea butter and vitamin E) I have no idea if the stuff actually works but it sure smells yummy!


----------



## rose.

I think my ms has really kicked in, this morning I thought I was going to be sick and had to sit down by the toilet i felt so bad, and had a cold sweat. Oh man I know it's a good sign and I'm glad about that but I wish id been more grateful while I didn't have it!

Going out to lunch today with some work colleagues so that's going to be interesting.. Although I'm feeling a lot better than I did


----------



## KelleyNJen

sharnw said:


> When is it time to start preventing stretch marks???
> Im thinking, im going to start this week if all goes well with my scan tomorrow

Stretchmarks are mostly genetics.. I had stretch marks long before I ever had children. When i was pregnant i used every lotion out there trying to prevent them. You can lotion up your skin all day long and still get Stretchmarks. Here are a few tips.
1. Keep your skin moisturized 
2. Drink plenty of water
3. Try to avoid rapid weigh gain (this is tough during pregnancy)
4. Don't scratch!!

Good luck!


----------



## mumandco

First day that I've actually been sick,also having dull cramps.

The weeks are dragging by sooooo slowly the first trimester always goes so slow


----------



## MummyWant2be

this is gona sound strange but i wish i had MS so that i can be convised that i will be reassured somhow...:nope:

i've been having dull cramps as well and backaches... and the flu!

how is everyone else keeping up?


----------



## xnikkix

Hello Ladies, going by online due date calculator I am 6 weeks as today (not exactly sure as AF was never regular) I feel fantastic apart from sore boobies which I'm getting used too!! I hope I stay like this! Have any of you went through pregnancy with no ms?? Fingers crossed I can :)


----------



## Libbysmum

MummyWant2be said:


> this is gona sound strange but i wish i had MS so that i can be convised that i will be reassured somhow...:nope:
> 
> i've been having dull cramps as well and backaches... and the flu!
> 
> how is everyone else keeping up?

I bought one of those wheat bags that heat up in the microwave today...my back is very thankful. I am not sure if it is suffering because of the virus I have or if it is the pregnancy...maybe both. Keep up your fluids and rest whenever you can. I tried to take a nap today while my toddler had hers and of course an annoying telemarketer decides to Phone right in the middle of it!:dohh:


----------



## klaremumof3

I feel for u ladies having ms I'm so sick I have had to stop work I can't move for throwing up ;( I hope this ends soon im so depressed I feel like im ignoring my kids and hubby but the tablets I'm on make me sleepy!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Hi ladies I am pregnant with baby no3 after 2 losses we've had a lot of problems with this one bleeding etc but we think we're due 24th March 2013!! 

We've been having blood tests and hcg levels are finally climbing we go for an eaarly scan on monday to see if baby is ok and still there. Fingers crossed we'll stay here with you and have our baby next March!!
xxxxxx


----------



## MummyWant2be

Bumblebee2408 said:


> Hi ladies I am pregnant with baby no3 after 2 losses we've had a lot of problems with this one bleeding etc but we think we're due 24th March 2013!!
> 
> We've been having blood tests and hcg levels are finally climbing we go for an eaarly scan on monday to see if baby is ok and still there. Fingers crossed we'll stay here with you and have our baby next March!!
> xxxxxx

hi hun - so sorry for ur losses :hugs: I had bleeding aswell when i was 4.5 weeks and the lil one is still there and fine - appearently its normal to bleed in the first trimester...keep ur chin up :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

klaremumof3 said:


> I feel for u ladies having ms I'm so sick I have had to stop work I can't move for throwing up ;( I hope this ends soon im so depressed I feel like im ignoring my kids and hubby but the tablets I'm on make me sleepy!

really sorry hun - my friend is also having horrible MS - amd can't eat anything :hugs: hope it gets better for you


----------



## MummyWant2be

Libbysmum said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> this is gona sound strange but i wish i had MS so that i can be convised that i will be reassured somhow...:nope:
> 
> i've been having dull cramps as well and backaches... and the flu!
> 
> how is everyone else keeping up?
> 
> I bought one of those wheat bags that heat up in the microwave today...my back is very thankful. I am not sure if it is suffering because of the virus I have or if it is the pregnancy...maybe both. Keep up your fluids and rest whenever you can. I tried to take a nap today while my toddler had hers and of course an annoying telemarketer decides to Phone right in the middle of it!:dohh:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

I just wanted to chime in, I mainly watch the posts and don't say much. I have MS, so far not much throwing up but a good bit of diarrhea (when I am not constipated) and just feel car sick/hungover a good bit of the time. I will go to eat something, gag, and have to spit it out and try something else. I have moments where I feel better, but overall I feel pretty crappy. At least I am not throwing up much, yet.

I am also still SO fatigued, it's ridiculous!

Things seem to be going well with my pregnancy though, my BP got high a few weeks ago but they changed my meds (have chronic hypertension) and are happy with it now. My ultrasound 2 weeks ago was great and my internal exam 2 days ago was also good. My next appointment is a scan at 12 weeks, I am very excited (and equally scared there will be no hb or something will be wrong.)

:hugs: to anyone who needs them, who has something going on or is just struggling with the first trimester!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey girls! Anyone on progesterone supplementation? When are you stopping?


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

AmyB1978 said:


> I just wanted to chime in, I mainly watch the posts and don't say much. I have MS, so far not much throwing up but a good bit of diarrhea (when I am not constipated) and just feel car sick/hungover a good bit of the time. I will go to eat something, gag, and have to spit it out and try something else. I have moments where I feel better, but overall I feel pretty crappy. At least I am not throwing up much, yet.
> 
> I am also still SO fatigued, it's ridiculous!
> 
> Things seem to be going well with my pregnancy though, my BP got high a few weeks ago but they changed my meds (have chronic hypertension) and are happy with it now. My ultrasound 2 weeks ago was great and my internal exam 2 days ago was also good. My next appointment is a scan at 12 weeks, I am very excited (and equally scared there will be no hb or something will be wrong.)
> 
> :hugs: to anyone who needs them, who has something going on or is just struggling with the first trimester!

I'm also super fatigued. So far, the only pregnancy symptoms I'm having are exhaustion and dumb-brain. I'm not a forgetful person and never have been, but even since this pregnancy started I've been forgetting to do the most basic things like...take out the trash, shut a door. It's not my most flattering time haha.


----------



## skeet9924

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey girls! Anyone on progesterone supplementation? When are you stopping?

I'm on them.. I'm on crinone vaginally 2x a day. Ob told me I'm on them until 13 weeks . I can't wait to be done!! The crinone is actually really gross and I can't have sex well on it. I'm sure my oh is hating it too


----------



## Sweedot

Had my booking in appt. today, everything went well and I have my first ultrasound next week. So that's exciting.

Morning sickness isn't too bad still, coming in waves every so often. Not as bad as last time at this stage by any means....though I feel it's coming. Maybe Ill get lucky!


----------



## rose.

Great news :)


----------



## boxxey

Just came back from my scan....so fae due date is march 25 i seen my little bean and its heart beat


----------



## skeet9924

congrats!!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations boxxey :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats Boxxey! 

I have mine tomorrow - nervous and excited!


----------



## wanting2010

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey girls! Anyone on progesterone supplementation? When are you stopping?

I'm on Crinone. My RE wants me to stay on it til 12 weeks. 

I had my second scan today and baby is measuring right on track with a HR of 171!! Now I will start seeing my regular OB rather than my RE. :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

wanting2010 said:


> Curliegirlie said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Anyone on progesterone supplementation? When are you stopping?
> 
> I'm on Crinone. My RE wants me to stay on it til 12 weeks.
> 
> I had my second scan today and baby is measuring right on track with a HR of 171!! Now I will start seeing my regular OB rather than my RE. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lol don't you find crinone disgusting?? May be a personal question, but have you had sex on it? I'm scared too.. I feel like it Will be too gross or uncomfortable for oh


----------



## hope2bmum2b

MummyWant2be said:


> this is gona sound strange but i wish i had MS so that i can be convised that i will be reassured somhow...:nope:
> 
> i've been having dull cramps as well and backaches... and the flu!
> 
> how is everyone else keeping up?

it doesnt sound dstrange to em. i feel the same. i had a mc last year and was pregnant for such a short time. i remember feeling sick alot during the day and had hardly any appetite during the day too. trying not to compare as obviously i want this pregnancy to be totally different...but have had no ms at all so far and people say its a sign of a good pregnancy..
i feeling a bit up and down..yesterday i cried tears of fear, today i feel a bit more positive after talking to a work colleague who is 27 weeks pregnant.
am very hungry all the time and LOVE MY BLOATED BELLY! just cant wait for it to stick...docs 2moro.:thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies,
I Go for my scan in about 3 hours! Not looking forward to the full bladder part....

Im not sure if I have mild ms, but instead of eating my yummy toast, orange juice and tea... I am drinking ginger beer! And its freezing cold this morning :(


----------



## sharnw

Ohhh and last night I coughed and I had a bit of a strain/hurt feeling on my left side of uterus :(


----------



## bkay77

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey girls! Anyone on progesterone supplementation? When are you stopping?

I am on prometrium, 200mg 2x a day (vaginally) Its so gross. I hate it so much. It makes me nauseous and gives me headaches. Not to mention the yuckiness "down there" from all the leaking (TMI lol) But totally worth it to make my little one stay sticky. I had to be on them for my other kids as well. I always go down to 1 pill a day at 12 weeks, then quit all together at 13 weeks.


----------



## Bumblebee2408

MummyWant2be said:


> Bumblebee2408 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I am pregnant with baby no3 after 2 losses we've had a lot of problems with this one bleeding etc but we think we're due 24th March 2013!!
> 
> We've been having blood tests and hcg levels are finally climbing we go for an eaarly scan on monday to see if baby is ok and still there. Fingers crossed we'll stay here with you and have our baby next March!!
> xxxxxx
> 
> hi hun - so sorry for ur losses :hugs: I had bleeding aswell when i was 4.5 weeks and the lil one is still there and fine - appearently its normal to bleed in the first trimester...keep ur chin up :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey  I know its fairly normal but this was a major bleed we honestly thought we'd lost baby clotting and everything :( but since its stopped my hcg hasn't been doubling but going up increasingly every other day but drs think i may just have a low count in general as its goin upa reasonable amount and at the same rate each day have a scan booked on monday so we'll see 
xxx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Good luck bumblebee, fxd for a good scan for you :hugs:


----------



## bkay77

I just heard baby's heartbeat on my home doppler!! A beautiful 165 BPM @ 9w1d!! I havent tried using it in over a week and wasnt expecting to hear anything. Needless to say, I was surprised to hear the galloping little heartbeat almost right away. :happydance: Whoo Hoo!!!! 

Prayers for you Bumblebee :hugs:


----------



## camtex78

Hello ladies... Just wondering if i can join this thread:winkwink:


----------



## Stelly

Of course :) more the merrier! Welcome camtex!


----------



## sharnw

My scan went well :)
HB: 142 BPM
I was so relieved and Im 7 weeks 1 day


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats sharn!!
Bkay- my friend has adoppler that she said I could borrow.. I'm so excited to use it.. A bout a week and a half and I will try :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Ladies,
I got a letter in the mail today about my preference for hospital being denied! I am feeling really disheartened as I am apparently no longer in the catchment zone...I haven't moved house since my last pregnancy so I guess they just changed the rules on who they take and don't take. Anyhow I am pretty upset about it cause now I have to find another hospital (slim pickings) the next nearest one is right near the city, hard to get to from here or down south about 15km in an area which I use to work at and do not particularly want to have a baby there! I am seriously considering just hiring a doula and having this next one at home except I don't want to clean up the mess!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations sharn :) bkay, which Doppler do you use?

I thought I was doing so well this morning, got out of bed really slowly and didn't feel too bad! Strangely couldn't face cereal so I had toast. Suddenly half way through eating it I started to heave - wth! This has never happened to me before. Also the thought of eating anything apart from bread makes me want to throw up on the spot! I'm definitely starting to feel more pregnant!


----------



## sharnw

rose- I was the exact same today, I usually have toast, glass of OJ and a cup of tea, but nooo, I had a glass of ginger ale :sick:
After my scan I wanted a big take-away of chinese for lunch. I ordered it and only ate 2 mouthfuls and put it aside... Did not want another bite.. Yep im starting to feel pregnant too lol


----------



## MummyWant2be

Congratulations Sharnw..

Bumblebeen - good luck on ur scan :hugs:

hi ladies,since yesterday i've had this massive discharge coming out :nope: it's creamy-ish in colour and slightly smells :blush: should i be concerned?or has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Weesa

Hi girls :hi:
This is my first bub, I'm 6 weeks tomorrow :happydance: 
The doctor I first went to when I got my BFP calculated my due date from my last period even though I knew when I had ovulated and made me out to be further along then I actually am. 
I'm due on the 29th of March :cloud9::baby:


----------



## MummyWant2be

congratulations hun and welcome :flower:


----------



## rose.

Sharn, isn't it weird how quickly things change! I had a big Chinese craving last week and had to go to our favourite all you can eat to satisfy it haha.

Mummywant2be, im sure it's nothing to worry about but id just check with your doctor in case it's a mild infection.

Welcome and congratulations weeza :)


----------



## bkay77

Sharnw - Congrats!! So happy your scan went well!

Rose - I use the Sonoline B. Its the best $56 I ever spent LOL Usually I rent mine from bellybeats, but I heard such great things about this one, I decided to buy one :)

mummy2be - That happened to me when I was pregnant with my son. It went on for weeks, I just thought it was part of the pregnancy. Turns out I had a yeast infection. I didnt know because I had never had one before, plus it wasnt really itchy. Just alot of discharge. If it doesnt clear up soon, I would ask your OB and see what she thinks. Im sure its nothing to worry about though. Even if it is a mild infection of some sort, its easily fixed :)

Libbysmom- A hospital can deny people????? Thats crazy!! I didnt know they could do that. I just choose a doctor and whichever hospitals she delivers at I can pick from. If I wanted to deliver at a particular hospital, I would just pick a doctor that services there. Im sorry you didnt get the one you wanted :hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies!!


----------



## bkay77

I had the worst migraine all day yesterday, and I was hoping it would be gone this morning.... nope... still there :cry: 

Im also so dehydrated and thirsty when I wake up. I get up to pee every 30-45 minutes during the night, all night. (no exaggeration whatsoever) so I wake up tired and thirsty. I have thought about drinking water during the night, but then I fear I will pee even more. How one person can make so much pee is beyond me :wacko:


----------



## rose.

Thanks Bkay, that's not too bad at all I might get one :)

I had a horrible headache last week, it lasted for 2 or 3 days I've never had one like it before. Hope yours goes soon! Get lots of rest


----------



## Curliegirlie

skeet9924 said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curliegirlie said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Anyone on progesterone supplementation? When are you stopping?
> 
> I'm on Crinone. My RE wants me to stay on it til 12 weeks.
> 
> I had my second scan today and baby is measuring right on track with a HR of 171!! Now I will start seeing my regular OB rather than my RE. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol don't you find crinone disgusting?? May be a personal question, but have you had sex on it? I'm scared too.. I feel like it Will be too gross or uncomfortable for ohClick to expand...




bkay77 said:


> Curliegirlie said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! Anyone on progesterone supplementation? When are you stopping?
> 
> I am on prometrium, 200mg 2x a day (vaginally) Its so gross. I hate it so much. It makes me nauseous and gives me headaches. Not to mention the yuckiness "down there" from all the leaking (TMI lol) But totally worth it to make my little one stay sticky. I had to be on them for my other kids as well. I always go down to 1 pill a day at 12 weeks, then quit all together at 13 weeks.Click to expand...

Hmm, so you're all going to about 12-13 weeks, huh? My doctor has me stopping at 10 weeks. It makes me nervous. On one hand, I want to stop becuase it's a nuisance and because at 10 weeks I'm flying across the country to my brother-in-law and sister-in-law's wedding, and would prefer to not have to think about that. I'm also in the wedding party and I'm the MC, so one less thing to worry about would be good! Is 10 weeks too early?


----------



## camtex78

Hello Ladies just a lil about me...
Im 34...I have 5 kiddos already after my last child 8 yrs ago i decided to have a TL...So now I've been with my hubby for 4 yrs now and we decided something was missing so I had a tubal reversal done 2-29-12...since Hubby has no kids...We figured it wouldn't happen so soon but it did and he is so on :cloud9:...And me of course :thumbup:
I've had 3 scans already just to see how the :baby: is doing and everything is ok...I go back today for another U/S:happydance:
Yesterday had and headache all day and feeling queasy like having a sour stomach:shrug:and everything i eat has a funny taste to it:nope:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Aww thanks ladies... i will ask my OB about it :thumbup:

Yeay I'm a SweetPea today :happydance::cloud9:

bkay - oh no!that's terrible,do you know which painkillers you can take that are safe for the baby?:hugs: hope it gets better hun

and Welcome to all our new ladies - H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## bkay77

SQUEEE :headspin:I found the heartbeat again! 2 days in a row. This is so exciting!! I listened for about a minute, and it ranged from 163-176 BPM. That sounds about normal for 9 weeks, right? With my other kids, I didnt get a doppler until 13 weeks, so finding it this early is new for me :)


----------



## nuttynicnak

Hi 

Just done test and I got my :bfp: Edd is 31st March so last day. I'm 29 and a teacher. This is my jest but Ohs second. He's in the forces so away a lot.

Xx


----------



## rose.

Welcome to the new girls, congratulations :)


----------



## Ocean breeze

Hi ladies, I've been worrying today as I feel less pregnant. I think it's all irrational. I'll be glad (hopefully) after next Tue when I'm hoping my midwife might try to listen for a heartbeat :) I know it sounds stupid but until now there's no real evidence that I'm pregnant, aside from the home tests, I just can't wait for it to (hopefully) be confirmed by someone medically trained! 

Welcome to all the new ladies & Congrats to all those who have seen their little beans through scans! Mine's 22nd August, 1st scan at 12 weeks, can't come soon enough xxx


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi ladies and welcome to the new mums 2b...

well isaw doc 2day and though it was brief it went well, he went through the basics , blood pressure, weight, external examination. he put a note on my records for the midwife to contact me early because of previous MC and i got home from work tonight to a call from my midwife, expected to wait a week or 2..now my first appointment is 2moro!!!!!!:thumbup:
i had no support last time so have been frantically reading my pack i was given with all the screening info and jotting down questions. really looking forward to it but dont know exactly wat to expect..feeling good:happydance:


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey everyone. Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. I was feeling really ill this last three weeks with it only getting worse and worse. I was dealing with severe headaches, horrible vomiting (not being able to keep down water ), body ache, chills, etc... I ended up going into the emergency room, and they administered an IV with two IV bag fluid. All my levels came back fine except the fact I was really dehyrated. I was currently on the regular Zofran that you swollow, but the dr said the Zofran that is a rapid dissolve tends to work faster for some people, and more effective. So I got that now to take and than also a suppository that helps but I was told by a few people that it makes you VERY tired so only take it at bedtime. (This is especially helpful if you are like me...and feel so ill at night you can't sleep). They both work wonders!!! The only thing is, I'm still having my bad headaches and the suppository Phenegren makes me sooo sleep I could sleep until noon and now its 4:30 and I'm just starting to feel "awake", It's not a fun experience, but I feel better knowing that I can EAT without puking it back up right away! And that I have an appetite back! I plan on using the medicines until my 2nd trimester and than i'll go off of it and see how it goes.


----------



## marieb

bkay77 said:


> SQUEEE :headspin:I found the heartbeat again! 2 days in a row. This is so exciting!! I listened for about a minute, and it ranged from 163-176 BPM. That sounds about normal for 9 weeks, right? With my other kids, I didnt get a doppler until 13 weeks, so finding it this early is new for me :)

This is making me so tempted to rent a doppler. I've been going back and forth about it ever since my BFP. I rented one with my son but I didn't get it until 14 weeks so I knew by that time I'd hear it. I'm 8 weeks tomorrow so I know it might still be a little early.

It would just be so awesome hearing it because I know it would take all the stress and worry away. But on the flip side if I can't hear something I know I'll obsess about that until my mw appointment on the 14th.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hi ladies! Welcome Camtex!

Sorry you're feeling so terrible SLC, I hope the new medicine helps! :hugs:

Had my first appt/scan today and everything is looking perfect! Measuring at exactly 8 weeks and saw the perfect little heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## camtex78

Thank You Ladies for the Welcomes...Here's a pic of my lil beaner...Just not sure on what date to go by either LMP or Ovulation???? Since I ovulated earlier Not too much of a difference 2 or 3 days...Just confusing...https://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn228/LaCoYoTa_2008/6weeks2days.jpg


----------



## AmyB1978

Camtex, nice picture of your little bean! It looks like it decided to implant right in the middle!


----------



## delilahtoday

Ocean breeze said:


> Hi ladies, I've been worrying today as I feel less pregnant. I think it's all irrational. I'll be glad (hopefully) after next Tue when I'm hoping my midwife might try to listen for a heartbeat :) I know it sounds stupid but until now there's no real evidence that I'm pregnant, aside from the home tests, I just can't wait for it to (hopefully) be confirmed by someone medically trained!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies & Congrats to all those who have seen their little beans through scans! Mine's 22nd August, 1st scan at 12 weeks, can't come soon enough xxx

I know exactly how you feel! My symptoms have even started to lessen up (though my boobs are still sore which keeps me happy in a weird kind of way...)
I'm about 3 days behind you and at my first scan (5 weeks roughly) they couldnt see anything much.
I have a scan booked for Tuesday as well and my first appointment with my new doctor (last one was a bit odd). Exciting times!!
What date are you due?


----------



## Libbysmum

That is so cute...and a very clear image...I hope the next u/s I get is clear unlike the first one! Been recovering from that awful virus and feeling about 80 percent...still trying to shake off the sore throat. Hope none of this virus will cause problems with the little berry. Does anyone know if there have been evidence of illness/viruses affecting the foetus?


----------



## ohmygoodness

MummyWant2be said:


> Aww thanks ladies... i will ask my OB about it :thumbup:
> 
> Yeay I'm a SweetPea today :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> bkay - oh no!that's terrible,do you know which painkillers you can take that are safe for the baby?:hugs: hope it gets better hun
> 
> and Welcome to all our new ladies - H&H 9 months :flower:

yes, welcome to all the new mamas! It is exciting when you go up a fruit, isn't it?


----------



## MummyWant2be

very exciting - can't wait for my doc'sappointment next week Sartuday- i'll be 6.7 weeks...how soon can one see the heartbeat flickering? i sooooooooooo can't wait :happydance:

Camtex - that is a cute lil beanie :hugs:


----------



## MummyWant2be

can relate - haven't really been feeling pregnant :nope: and i tend to worry that something is wrong...cause i don't have any MS i still eat fine and no vomitting...except last week i had the flu...besides all is the same - my boobs don't hurt anymore.:nope:


----------



## electrcaldiva

this is a weird question ladies....when I was preggers in feb before I had my mc I had to use the bathroom like every hour... i was about 5 weeks... this time around I don't have the frequency...is this normal? Are you girls running to the bathroom often? I know thats a crazy question...most of the guides that tell you what to expect mention going to the bathroom frequently and im not going to pee that often....is it just me? I hope nothings wrong:shrug:


----------



## Libbysmum

electrcaldiva said:


> this is a weird question ladies....when I was preggers in feb before I had my mc I had to use the bathroom like every hour... i was about 5 weeks... this time around I don't have the frequency...is this normal? Are you girls running to the bathroom often? I know thats a crazy question...most of the guides that tell you what to expect mention going to the bathroom frequently and im not going to pee that often....is it just me? I hope nothings wrong:shrug:

Yes...to answer your question...I pee before I go out...but no sooner do I sit in the car to drive somewhere I need to pee again... It has something to do with the fluid and pressure on your bladder and other organs. As well as that you have extra secretions (those dang hormones) that make you feel a little damp down there. Light exercises and kegals *spelling?* apparently do help. If you feel like it try some physiotherapists that work with pregnant women...they sometimes hold group classes for women. Not sure if they are available in your area but do a google search and you never know!


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi Ladies

I would really appreciate your thoughts as something has been bugging me since my scan last friday. 

I am pretty sure of my dates because for once my cycle was "normal". If I am out I am pretty sure it can only be by a day or two. 

I got a positive OPK on CD13 (24/06) and my first BFP at 10DPO (04/07). It was a digi and said 1-2 weeks. A week later I did another, 2-3 (10/07). And again a week after that, 3+ (17/07). :happydance:

So when I went for my scan I calculated I was 6+4. 

But she said our bean was measuring 5+6. That's 5 days out. Feels like a lot to me. There is no way I could have got a BFP at 5DPO or after late implantation on that date? :nope:

So I am now worried that baby is not developing properly. Or do they go in fits and starts and has maybe caught up? Don't know what to think. I guess I will find out about the next scan but don't have a date yet. :coffee:

Has anyone else had this? :shrug:


----------



## Sweedot

I feel like utter crap today, Esmé is not sleeping through the night, waking four or five times a night, this has been going on for a week...I know she's teething, but I'm at the end of my rope.


----------



## rose.

In answer to the toilet question, I'm not going every 5 minutes - ive woken up once in the night a couple of times and probably go once or twice more in the day than normal but depends how much I drink really!


----------



## bkay77

I am seriously peeing every 30-45 minutes all day and night. Sometimes even more. I am always very aware of my bladder. Its like the second a few drops of urine collect in there, I can actually _feel _it there. If I get up to walk, I always have to go within 5 minutes. I think it bothers me during the night more though. Im only sleeping in 30 minute intervals, so its more like snoozing than actual sleeping. zzzzzzzz Im exhausted LOL


----------



## anna1986

hey girlies.
sorry been awol for a while have been keeping a check on how u all are just not updating.
havent really got anything to update. ms still here was really bad yeterday kept thinking i was going to be sick but never was but today it has eased a bit. i am completly exhausted had a bad night with my toddler weds night and dont think ive caught back up yet. just got my scan date through - 28th aug seems like a lifetime away.
anyway congrats to everyone who have joined us and all that have had positive scans xx


----------



## skeet9924

Bkay- I just has the peeing issue for the first time last night!! I've usually been waking up in the morning barely able to hold it until the washroom but last night I went pee every 30 min and my bladder was full every time!! So frustrating


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

MummyWant2be said:


> can relate - haven't really been feeling pregnant :nope: and i tend to worry that something is wrong...cause i don't have any MS i still eat fine and no vomitting...except last week i had the flu...besides all is the same - my boobs don't hurt anymore.:nope:

I haven't been having any MS either, which in a way makes me very happy...but also a little nervous. I think I read somewhere that only 20% of pregnancies manage to go without ms?? It would be AWESOME to be in that 20%...but I've never done well with odds. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## sportysgirl

bkay77 said:


> I am seriously peeing every 30-45 minutes all day and night. Sometimes even more. I am always very aware of my bladder. Its like the second a few drops of urine collect in there, I can actually _feel _it there. If I get up to walk, I always have to go within 5 minutes. I think it bothers me during the night more though. Im only sleeping in 30 minute intervals, so its more like snoozing than actual sleeping. zzzzzzzz Im exhausted LOL

I can relate to the night time issue. I am up 4-5 times a night and not getting much sleep at all. Really could do with a good nights sleep. :kiss:


----------



## bkay77

AthenaPlusOne said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> can relate - haven't really been feeling pregnant :nope: and i tend to worry that something is wrong...cause i don't have any MS i still eat fine and no vomitting...except last week i had the flu...besides all is the same - my boobs don't hurt anymore.:nope:
> 
> I haven't been having any MS either, which in a way makes me very happy...but also a little nervous. I think I read somewhere that only 20% of pregnancies manage to go without ms?? It would be AWESOME to be in that 20%...but I've never done well with odds. Keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Every pregnancy and every person is different. With my daughter I NEVER was sick. Not even a little bit. I felt just as good as I did before I was pregnant, and she turned out happy and healthy. This pregnancy Im totally sick, all day. So you just never know. You may just not get any sickness :)


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

bkay77 said:


> AthenaPlusOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> can relate - haven't really been feeling pregnant :nope: and i tend to worry that something is wrong...cause i don't have any MS i still eat fine and no vomitting...except last week i had the flu...besides all is the same - my boobs don't hurt anymore.:nope:
> 
> I haven't been having any MS either, which in a way makes me very happy...but also a little nervous. I think I read somewhere that only 20% of pregnancies manage to go without ms?? It would be AWESOME to be in that 20%...but I've never done well with odds. Keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...
> 
> Every pregnancy and every person is different. With my daughter I NEVER was sick. Not even a little bit. I felt just as good as I did before I was pregnant, and she turned out happy and healthy. This pregnancy Im totally sick, all day. So you just never know. You may just not get any sickness :)Click to expand...

I really hope so! But I think it's a little early to count myself out. I'm not crossing my fingers JUST yet. 

You know when you are driving up on a green light and you say to yourself "there is no way I'm going to make that green light. no way" and you do...every single time? That's the game I'm playing with MS. Everytime I think of it, I think "there is no way I'm going to NOT have the sickness. No way"...and I'm hoping it works the same way as the green light scenario ;)


----------



## rose.

I read it's 30% who dont get ms! So that is quite a few people!


----------



## hope2bmum2b

evening ladies. as for the weeing convo...i am weeing every hour or so during the day and up about 3 times a night. 

anyone else had an upset stomach or suffer with IBS?? ive been up 3 times this week in the middle of the night..saw midwife for the first time today she said its probably ibs and not pregnancy but never had it for this long before.

got LOTS to read from the midwife..hopefully i have a good 8 months left to read it all.


----------



## rose.

My stomach hasn't been great for the past few days, then again I've been eating loads of stodgy food like bread and pizza because it's the only thing that stops me feeling queasy! So not sure if it's hormone/diet related or maybe a bit of both


----------



## electrcaldiva

my ob ordered some zofran for my ms... my ms comes at night i work a 12 hr night schedule 6:30pm -6:30am. im usually sleep during the day but i'm soooo queasy the entire time i'm awake i really needed something... i had my scan last week and the tech told me my sac was nice and high so maybe thats why im not peeing so much...i guess my bean is not sitting on my bladder..i guess i won't fret over that too much:shrug: heres my hug for the day ladies:hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

Sweedot said:


> I feel like utter crap today, Esmé is not sleeping through the night, waking four or five times a night, this has been going on for a week...I know she's teething, but I'm at the end of my rope.

I hear you there! Since our Trip in June our Daughter has been refusing to sleep in her cot. I think I can count the number of successful nights in her cot on one hand! This means after about and hour of trying to settle her down I usually am exhausted and give up and bring her in to our bed which means my DH and I are pushed to the edge while the little one wiggles and pokes her feet every which way in the middle of the bed. I figure I am getting some rest at least while she is in there but it really isn't adequate or fair on either of us.


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies :)
Far out for the past week, I have been getting head aches :(
No ms


----------



## Libbysmum

sharnw said:


> Hi ladies :)
> Far out for the past week, I have been getting head aches :(
> No ms

Sometimes it can be to do with your blood pressure, or just lack of caffeine. I stopped drinking coffee with my first pregnancy and OY did my head suffer! This pregnancy I have decided it is okay for 1 cup of coffee per day. :happydance:


----------



## sharnw

If thats the case, Im going back to my original tea and throw the decafinated tea in the bin.. I really miss my tea in the mornings


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi Ladies - please does anyone have any thoughts?



trying2becalm said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I would really appreciate your thoughts as something has been bugging me since my scan last friday.
> 
> I am pretty sure of my dates because for once my cycle was "normal". If I am out I am pretty sure it can only be by a day or two.
> 
> I got a positive OPK on CD13 (24/06) and my first BFP at 10DPO (04/07). It was a digi and said 1-2 weeks. A week later I did another, 2-3 (10/07). And again a week after that, 3+ (17/07). :happydance:
> 
> So when I went for my scan I calculated I was 6+4.
> 
> But she said our bean was measuring 5+6. That's 5 days out. Feels like a lot to me. There is no way I could have got a BFP at 5DPO or after late implantation on that date? :nope:
> 
> So I am now worried that baby is not developing properly. Or do they go in fits and starts and has maybe caught up? Don't know what to think. I guess I will find out about the next scan but don't have a date yet. :coffee:
> 
> Has anyone else had this? :shrug:


----------



## Ocean breeze

delilahtoday said:


> I know exactly how you feel! My symptoms have even started to lessen up (though my boobs are still sore which keeps me happy in a weird kind of way...)
> I'm about 3 days behind you and at my first scan (5 weeks roughly) they couldnt see anything much.
> I have a scan booked for Tuesday as well and my first appointment with my new doctor (last one was a bit odd). Exciting times!!
> What date are you due?

Ha that sounds intriguing that the doctor was 'a bit odd', I've got all sorts of images in my head! I hope this next one is an improvement!! My due date is 6th March I think, but that's only the date I've worked out myself & my midwife went along wirh it. It's just my 2nd midwife appt on Tue, scan on 22nd. Good luck with your scan!! Thanks for your reply, it's reassuring to hear others are going through similar! This last few weeks feels like several months! X


----------



## nuttynicnak

I have IBS and have had problems with my stomach just turning and having to run to the toilet. It's like a mucuos as well, not nice at all. 

I thought it was pregnancy related but will ask when the midwife rings next week. 

X


----------



## Ocean breeze

Sorry trying2becalm I don't know enough about it to say anything helpful :/ I don't know how accurate their measurements are. Hopefully someone in the know will be along soon :) I hope your next scan date also comes through soon so you can get some peace of mind, big hugs xxx


----------



## rose.

trying2becalm said:


> Hi Ladies - please does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I would really appreciate your thoughts as something has been bugging me since my scan last friday.
> 
> I am pretty sure of my dates because for once my cycle was "normal". If I am out I am pretty sure it can only be by a day or two.
> 
> I got a positive OPK on CD13 (24/06) and my first BFP at 10DPO (04/07). It was a digi and said 1-2 weeks. A week later I did another, 2-3 (10/07). And again a week after that, 3+ (17/07). :happydance:
> 
> So when I went for my scan I calculated I was 6+4.
> 
> But she said our bean was measuring 5+6. That's 5 days out. Feels like a lot to me. There is no way I could have got a BFP at 5DPO or after late implantation on that date? :nope:
> 
> So I am now worried that baby is not developing properly. Or do they go in fits and starts and has maybe caught up? Don't know what to think. I guess I will find out about the next scan but don't have a date yet. :coffee:
> 
> Has anyone else had this? :shrug:Click to expand...

Sorry I'm not sure but didn't want you to feel alone. I've read a few posts like this though and usually things turn out ok in the end, fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## trying2becalm

nuttynicnak said:


> I have IBS and have had problems with my stomach just turning and having to run to the toilet. It's like a mucuos as well, not nice at all.
> 
> I thought it was pregnancy related but will ask when the midwife rings next week.
> 
> X

I have had a terrible upset stomach at times, also as you described. Not everyday but not nice when it does happen. Not considered it could be IBS before though. Just assumed my stomach had not agreed with something.

Be good to know what your midwife says :hugs:


----------



## trying2becalm

rose. said:


> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - please does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I would really appreciate your thoughts as something has been bugging me since my scan last friday.
> 
> I am pretty sure of my dates because for once my cycle was "normal". If I am out I am pretty sure it can only be by a day or two.
> 
> I got a positive OPK on CD13 (24/06) and my first BFP at 10DPO (04/07). It was a digi and said 1-2 weeks. A week later I did another, 2-3 (10/07). And again a week after that, 3+ (17/07). :happydance:
> 
> So when I went for my scan I calculated I was 6+4.
> 
> But she said our bean was measuring 5+6. That's 5 days out. Feels like a lot to me. There is no way I could have got a BFP at 5DPO or after late implantation on that date? :nope:
> 
> So I am now worried that baby is not developing properly. Or do they go in fits and starts and has maybe caught up? Don't know what to think. I guess I will find out about the next scan but don't have a date yet. :coffee:
> 
> Has anyone else had this? :shrug:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I'm not sure but didn't want you to feel alone. I've read a few posts like this though and usually things turn out ok in the end, fingers crossed for you :)Click to expand...




Ocean breeze said:


> Sorry trying2becalm I don't know enough about it to say anything helpful :/ I don't know how accurate their measurements are. Hopefully someone in the know will be along soon :) I hope your next scan date also comes through soon so you can get some peace of mind, big hugs xxx

Thanks Ladies -I guess we will see in a few weeks :hugs:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

sharnw said:


> If thats the case, Im going back to my original tea and throw the decafinated tea in the bin.. I really miss my tea in the mornings

You can have up to 200mg (or is it ml? whatever the caffeine is measured in) per day :) If you drink coffee, you can't make it to 2 cups. But a pepsi or coke has about 35mg of caffeine in a can. I drink one of those big 99c cans of Arizona sweet tea and those are somewhere between 30-40mg of caffeine :) No reason to cut it out completely!


----------



## nuttynicnak

trying2becalm said:


> nuttynicnak said:
> 
> 
> I have IBS and have had problems with my stomach just turning and having to run to the toilet. It's like a mucuos as well, not nice at all.
> 
> I thought it was pregnancy related but will ask when the midwife rings next week.
> 
> X
> 
> I have had a terrible upset stomach at times, also as you described. Not everyday but not nice when it does happen. Not considered it could be IBS before though. Just assumed my stomach had not agreed with something.
> 
> Be good to know what your midwife says :hugs:Click to expand...


I'll let you know when I speak to them what they say. It's the first time I've said I'll speak to the midwife, all seems very strange and real! Xx


----------



## bkay77

:sick:I threw up for the first time ever during a pregnancy this morning. I knew it would happen eventually, considering all the gagging and dry heaving I do all day, everyday.
So. Gross. 

On a good note, baby's heartbeat is still staying strong at around 170. So I guess all is well :thumbup:


----------



## trying2becalm

bkay77 said:


> :sick:I threw up for the first time ever during a pregnancy this morning. I knew it would happen eventually, considering all the gagging and dry heaving I do all day, everyday.
> So. Gross.
> 
> On a good note, baby's heartbeat is still staying strong at around 170. So I guess all is well :thumbup:

Do you listen to your baby's heartbeat at home? Which product do you use? :flower:


----------



## anna1986

Hey ladies
Feeling sorry for myself at the moment am havin some bellyache and its scaring me :( its not servere cramping or anything just majorly achey :-(


----------



## trying2becalm

anna1986 said:


> Hey ladies
> Feeling sorry for myself at the moment am havin some bellyache and its scaring me :( its not servere cramping or anything just majorly achey :-(

Everywhere we reaD it is a symptom. I guess you can't expect your belly to grow a baby and stretch without feeling it. :thumbup:

As long as its not severe an you are not bleeing then maybe you just need rest? :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmum2b

it looks like we're all at a bit of a low stage, not really knowing whats happening to our bodies and if it what we're feeling is normal and ok.

im full of a cold and achey and worried that its a sign somethings wrong...:shrug:

i hope not as i caved and told my mum today...couldnt bear to have to take it away again!

fxd on a good note i had my first ms today, came over me like a wave..wasnt sick but was ready for it!


----------



## hope2bmum2b

trying2becalm said:


> Hi Ladies - please does anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> trying2becalm said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I would really appreciate your thoughts as something has been bugging me since my scan last friday.
> 
> I am pretty sure of my dates because for once my cycle was "normal". If I am out I am pretty sure it can only be by a day or two.
> 
> I got a positive OPK on CD13 (24/06) and my first BFP at 10DPO (04/07). It was a digi and said 1-2 weeks. A week later I did another, 2-3 (10/07). And again a week after that, 3+ (17/07). :happydance:
> 
> So when I went for my scan I calculated I was 6+4.
> 
> But she said our bean was measuring 5+6. That's 5 days out. Feels like a lot to me. There is no way I could have got a BFP at 5DPO or after late implantation on that date? :nope:
> 
> So I am now worried that baby is not developing properly. Or do they go in fits and starts and has maybe caught up? Don't know what to think. I guess I will find out about the next scan but don't have a date yet. :coffee:
> 
> Has anyone else had this? :shrug:Click to expand...

remember its still very early days. try and stay positive until you know more.


----------



## boxxey

Heres my scan from Aug 1st I was 6 weeks and 2 days heartbeat was there the lady wouldnt tell me what it was


----------



## delilahtoday

Ocean breeze said:


> Ha that sounds intriguing that the doctor was 'a bit odd', I've got all sorts of images in my head! I hope this next one is an improvement!! My due date is 6th March I think, but that's only the date I've worked out myself & my midwife went along wirh it. It's just my 2nd midwife appt on Tue, scan on 22nd. Good luck with your scan!! Thanks for your reply, it's reassuring to hear others are going through similar! This last few weeks feels like several months! X

Well he was just awkward throughout the whole appointment and I couldn't decide if he was interesting or awkward or both haha. I went away and thought 'I can't imagine going through the internal examinations etc with you because it would be like going to the land of awkward cervix checks'. Anyway I may have been a bit harsh but I'm pretty sure at this point I'm allowed to be..
It is reassuring to hear that other people have some of the same concerns about symptoms and really anything. I'd love to hear how you're going so please keep in touch :)


----------



## delilahtoday

delilahtoday said:


> Well he was just awkward throughout the whole appointment and I couldn't decide if he was interesting or awkward or both haha. I went away and thought 'I can't imagine going through the internal examinations etc with you because it would be like going to the land of awkward cervix checks'. Anyway I may have been a bit harsh but I'm pretty sure at this point I'm allowed to be..
> It is reassuring to hear that other people have some of the same concerns about symptoms and really anything. I'd love to hear how you're going so please keep in touch :)

P.S I agree, this has been the longest 4-5 weeks of my life I'm sure. Bring on the 12 week mark and the big belly!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

My due date is March 15 2013!!!!! Happy & Healthy 9 months to everyone!


----------



## Libbysmum

Love the cute little scan...The sonographer told me the heart was healthy and when I looked through the photos one said 107bpm that was at the 6wk scan I haven't had any since then...probably next one will be the gender one at 20wks. I am sure it will have grown a whole lot by then!


----------



## SLCMommy

My next prenatal appointment is Aug 9th  I should have more information than. LOL


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi ladies can i ask why so many of you have had such early scans? i saw my midwife on friday and she said they wouldnt do an early one(before 12weeks) unless they're was a problem. even though i have had a mc before. i desperatley want to know if bean is at the right size for its age...and everything else. its going to be a lonngggg 5 weeks to wait!


----------



## Ocean breeze

It seems they do the scans earlier in different parts of the world, USA being earlier than UK. In UK it's standard to do the first scan at 12 weeks, unless you've been through IVF or are deemed high risk, ie 3 previous miscarriages. That's my understanding of it, it's such a struggle waiting til 12 weeks isn't it!! My last midwife did say that at my next appointment (10wks) they would try to listen for a heartbeat, so maybe you could also request that, although they did say that in some cases it can increase anxiety as the baby may not be in the right position for the heartbeat to be heard. You're not alone though, I've also had a miscarriage before which makes this wait all the more agonising! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## wanting2010

hope2bmum2b said:


> hi ladies can i ask why so many of you have had such early scans? i saw my midwife on friday and she said they wouldnt do an early one(before 12weeks) unless they're was a problem. even though i have had a mc before. i desperatley want to know if bean is at the right size for its age...and everything else. its going to be a lonngggg 5 weeks to wait!

I've had two early scans (one at 6 weeks and one at 9 weeks) because I was seeing a fertility specialist and going through fertility treatments when I got pregnant. It was hard to wait for even those so I can't imagine how hard it would be to wait til 12 weeks!!


----------



## boxxey

Im on canada......my dr.does an early scan then one at 12-14 one at 18-21 and one at 34


----------



## Ocean breeze

Is anyone else finding themselves really grouchy since being pregnant? I can't bear it! My moods are usually really steady. Before getting pregnant I loved meditation & yoga & reading & spending time with family & friends, being the shoulder for them etc. Nowadays however I'm just grumpy all the time, I don't want to do anything that I used to enjoy, can't focus on yoga or meditation & don't have the patience to see anyone! I used to let things wash over me as I pride myself on being calm & rational but now i'm feeling like if someone snipes at me i'm going to fight fire with fire. Tit for tat stuff which really isn't me. And even though i'm aware of it, i'm not trying to be any nicer. I'm hoping that this is just my way of adapting to the hormonal changes & that it'll improve at 12 weeks onwards. People are probably starting to get a bit fed up with me! x


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

And I officially have the lovely MS. On the upside, honey cherrios apparently never lose their smell. *shrug*


----------



## trying2becalm

hope2bmum2b said:


> hi ladies can i ask why so many of you have had such early scans? i saw my midwife on friday and she said they wouldnt do an early one(before 12weeks) unless they're was a problem. even though i have had a mc before. i desperatley want to know if bean is at the right size for its age...and everything else. its going to be a lonngggg 5 weeks to wait!




Ocean breeze said:


> It seems they do the scans earlier in different parts of the world, USA being earlier than UK. In UK it's standard to do the first scan at 12 weeks, unless you've been through IVF or are deemed high risk, ie 3 previous miscarriages. That's my understanding of it, it's such a struggle waiting til 12 weeks isn't it!! My last midwife did say that at my next appointment (10wks) they would try to listen for a heartbeat, so maybe you could also request that, although they did say that in some cases it can increase anxiety as the baby may not be in the right position for the heartbeat to be heard. You're not alone though, I've also had a miscarriage before which makes this wait all the more agonising! Fingers crossed for you xx

I had an early scan because my last pregnancy was a blighted ovum missed miscarriage (MMC) plus when I went to my doctor at 6 weeks I was having stomach pains - which was trapped wind etc but I was really poorly with it that day - and I was a bit upset and stressed about it all. So she got me in that same week. 
My MMC was found more than 5 weeks after it should have happened naturally and I had to go to outpatients for an ERPC. :cry:

Good news is that this time there really was a little bean there with a little heart beating away :happydance:


----------



## trying2becalm

Ocean breeze said:


> Is anyone else finding themselves really grouchy since being pregnant? I can't bear it! My moods are usually really steady. Before getting pregnant I loved meditation & yoga & reading & spending time with family & friends, being the shoulder for them etc. Nowadays however I'm just grumpy all the time, I don't want to do anything that I used to enjoy, can't focus on yoga or meditation & don't have the patience to see anyone! I used to let things wash over me as I pride myself on being calm & rational but now i'm feeling like if someone snipes at me i'm going to fight fire with fire. Tit for tat stuff which really isn't me. And even though i'm aware of it, i'm not trying to be any nicer. I'm hoping that this is just my way of adapting to the hormonal changes & that it'll improve at 12 weeks onwards. People are probably starting to get a bit fed up with me! x

Yeah - same here. Gave my boss a bit of a surprise the other day as I am usually very calm and level too. I knew I was doing it but could not help it. :wacko:
He forgave me though as he knows I am pregnant and is a dad of 3 himself so used to it. :winkwink:


----------



## hope2bmum2b

thanks ladies. im not seeing my midwife again until 15weeks so will have to wait till 12 for my scan. im just impatient and almost wishing time away...

anyone else reallly bloated? if i saw anyone today i would of had to cover up my 'bump'...think my ibs is playing up too...it does with stress sometimes.


----------



## rose.

Yeah I'm mega bloated! I didn't even know it was possible to be this bloated!

Just picked up my travel set woohoo :) so exciting!! I know it's early but I think it's better to be prepared and this was a bargain.


----------



## sharnw

YUCK ms started with a big entrance last night :cry:
I have it this morning too :( :(


----------



## heaveneats

does anyone have a belly picture yet? i'm 9 weeks now, and i know its just blooat, but i'm wondering if anyone else has a 'sort of' belly


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I have my first scan tomorrow as being having some problems hoping I see my little bean wish me luck girls x x x


----------



## miss84

My symptoms (the little ones that I did have) are starting to taper off, except for the bloating, fatigue and the irritability. In place of that I went in to urgent care for ear pain to find out I have an ear infection. Dr wouldn't prescribe any meds due to the harm it could do to the baby so I've been suffering to say the least. :(


----------



## starzz

yes, i am still very bloated. i think i've gained somewhere around 2 pounds (which i hope isn't too much for this stage) but for the first 8 weeks my appetite was crazy and i felt like i had to eat constantly to ease nausea.
I'm not fitting properly into most of my clothes. can't wait for my actual bump!


----------



## skeet9924

Oh sharn.. I feel for you!! Hope it doesn't last too long

Heaveneats- I have a bloat belly!! I took a pic of it cause it looks like I have a bump. Yesterday I was in a wedding and used spanx to hold it in, but once most of the guests left I took off the spanx ( it felt amazing to let my bloat out!!) my oh kept rubbing my belly ( lol he was pretty drunk) I just laughed and told him he was rubbing my bloat.. He just said he likes to think of it as the baby's home and not bloat


----------



## SLCMommy

i cant believe i am reaching double digits!


----------



## anna1986

hi all
well my ms seems slightly better sohopefully its calming down now. 
i am now daring to let myself believe that bumpy is going to be ok and in 30 wks time ill be holding him/her. i may even go crazy and buy a little outfit today!!
am off for a little break with my mum n little girl down to my nans for 3 nights. gunna miss the hubby loads. 
x


----------



## rose.

Good luck bumblebee!

I've been taking pictures of my belly every week so I can compare, will be good to compare if I have future pregnancies too :) obviously not much to see yet apart from bloat but it will be interesting to see how I progress!


----------



## trying2becalm

Bumblebee2408 said:


> I have my first scan tomorrow as being having some problems hoping I see my little bean wish me luck girls x x x

Good Luck!! :flower:
I am sure it will be amazing!!

What problems have you been having? :hugs:


----------



## Aimee.gee

Hi
I think im about 7 weeks preg :) was trying for this baby for almost a year, i also have a son that turned 2 3 days ago. With this pregnancy i feel somethings wrong :( i constantly have a sore stomach (not over the top pain but a niggly annoying pain) and am just wondering if its normal just because my first pregnancy was so nice


----------



## trying2becalm

Aimee.gee said:


> Hi
> I think im about 7 weeks preg :) was trying for this baby for almost a year, i also have a son that turned 2 3 days ago. With this pregnancy i feel somethings wrong :( i constantly have a sore stomach (not over the top pain but a niggly annoying pain) and am just wondering if its normal just because my first pregnancy was so nice

Hello
I am not really an expert as this is my first (although my second pregnancy). 

My doctor said that as long as pain is not severe and there is no blood then it should be ok. :thumbup:

But if you are worried then might be worth speaking to the doctor about it. :shrug:
Mine gave me an early scan as I was so stressed - esp after last time. 

Feeling some stretching etc must be a good thing though right? :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmum2b

trying2becalm said:


> Aimee.gee said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I think im about 7 weeks preg :) was trying for this baby for almost a year, i also have a son that turned 2 3 days ago. With this pregnancy i feel somethings wrong :( i constantly have a sore stomach (not over the top pain but a niggly annoying pain) and am just wondering if its normal just because my first pregnancy was so nice
> 
> Hello
> I am not really an expert as this is my first (although my second pregnancy).
> 
> My doctor said that as long as pain is not severe and there is no blood then it should be ok. :thumbup:
> 
> But if you are worried then might be worth speaking to the doctor about it. :shrug:
> Mine gave me an early scan as I was so stressed - esp after last time.
> 
> Feeling some stretching etc must be a good thing though right? :hugs:Click to expand...


your lucky to have had an ealr scan,i had a mc last year and have been sooo anxious , my doc could see that so he said i could get one but then my midwife said no unless theres a problem, which i dont want there to be thats why i want an early scan as last time theres was no hb and bean had stopped growing a month before i even knew!!!!! 
am feeling positive but hating this wait. will feel better once all these initial test are out the way too. and my 12 week scan date comes through. 

trying to be calm-i would go with the same, if the pain is not severe and in one place and no bleed it could just be things moving around..you'd be suprised how early they do.


----------



## AmyB1978

OMG, do these mood swings get better? I didn't feel like it wasn't too bad for the first couple of weeks but all of a sudden in the last 2-3 weeks... one minute I am fine, the next I am so freaking angry over nothing at all.. the next I am sobbing and miserable. 

I feel bad for my DH who is the person who sees/hears the brunt of it... maybe not so much the anger but the rest. 

Everytime I get emotional I get really angry/sad/upset over the miscarriage we had (at 4.5 weeks) in May. Then I get mad at myself for being upset about losing that baby... I feel like I should just cherish this baby and love it and be happy (which I am.) I realize it is two separate things, that we've been through a lot (married in april, miscarriage in may, pregnant again in june), and that my hormones aren't helping any... but wow.

Thanks for listening, I am having a tough morning and just needed to vent.

:wacko:


----------



## ohmygoodness

Aimee.gee said:


> Hi
> I think im about 7 weeks preg :) was trying for this baby for almost a year, i also have a son that turned 2 3 days ago. With this pregnancy i feel somethings wrong :( i constantly have a sore stomach (not over the top pain but a niggly annoying pain) and am just wondering if its normal just because my first pregnancy was so nice

I had very uncomfortable stretching pains with my second. It would take my breath away a few times, and this was before I even knew I was pregnant with my son. It was the first thing I asked my doctor who said it was totally normal. Pregnancies really can be completely different for the same woman.


----------



## AmyB1978

ohmygoodness said:


> Aimee.gee said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I think im about 7 weeks preg :) was trying for this baby for almost a year, i also have a son that turned 2 3 days ago. With this pregnancy i feel somethings wrong :( i constantly have a sore stomach (not over the top pain but a niggly annoying pain) and am just wondering if its normal just because my first pregnancy was so nice
> 
> I had very uncomfortable stretching pains with my second. It would take my breath away a few times, and this was before I even knew I was pregnant with my son. It was the first thing I asked my doctor who said it was totally normal. Pregnancies really can be completely different for the same woman.Click to expand...

I have been having these too... called the Dr about them early on (back when it was more like period type cramps) and asked the Dr about them at my appointment last week. They are now different from period pains, they seem to only come when I move fast, a certain way, sneeze/cough hard, etc... they are sharp, and fleeting. I was told it is completely normal and that it is "round ligament pain" aka everything stretching as my uterus moves/grows.

It is still scary though!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey girls! Just popping in to say hi... Even though I feel sick, somehow, then pregnancy still doesn't seem real! I guess when the belly starts is when it feels more real. I booked my NT scan for my 12 week appointment. Does everyone do the 12 week testing? My doctor just told me to book it and it will give me peace of mind, but I don't know if everyone gets them.


----------



## skeet9924

Curliegirl- I'm personally not getting the testing. A lot of the times the test tell you there is a chance of your baby having the problems. I just don't want to worry ., if my baby has down syndrome I won't get rid of it ..


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I've actually been offered a new test instead of the NT testing. It has only been on the market for 2 weeks and is only available to women who will be over 35 at delivery. It is a blood draw from the arm but somehow captures fetal dna so they can detect with 99.9% certainty any chromosomal abnormality. I won't get an ultrasound with it though, but that's okay.


----------



## Curliegirlie

I'm getting some chromosomal abnormality testing done with blood as well - don't know if it's the same thing, since I'm under 35. It could be the same thing, since different regions have different rules about this sort of thing.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

There is a blood test that is done in conjunction with the NT scan, but that is different than the new one. :flower:


----------



## stacirene

I haven't posted in awhile, but I wanted to check in and let everyone know that every thing is ok. Also, the baby is right on track.

I saw my doctor for the first time today and he said my bloods came back perfect except that i'm anemic. (spelling??) The doctor said that as long as I stick to his high protien, low carb diet everything will be fine. :)

Also I had an ultrasound back on July 17th just to check and see if baby was messuring right. I've attached the picture. The ultra sound tech said there was only one baby, even tho it looks like maybe two. [At least to me. Lmao.]

https://i45.tinypic.com/2e1d95g.jpg


----------



## mummys2

Hi ladies I live in the UK iam 26 iam expecting my 3rd baby was a big shock iam due 20th march I have a girl nearly 5 a boy 2 an a half iam having abit of morning sickness but most of all very tired and dizzy I no iron is low am on iron tabs for it and I feel big buts its prob water retention nice t talk t other women in the same boat xxx


----------



## zoe93

im due march 19th 2013! i had a molar pregnancy in janury so im hoping with this pregnancy everything goes good! :)


----------



## Aimee.gee

Thanks so much everyone! Makes me feel alot better knowing its all normal (here i was over exagerrating thinking i was going to miscarry :( ) with this being my second pregnancy i thought it would be alot easier as everything should be stretched lol i also have not gone to see a doctor or obtertrician and just went dirrectely to my last midwife (independant midwife) so there will be absolutely no scans for me :( i want to find out the sex so am wondering if anyone has used the intelligender test to find out the sex? And if so how accurate are they? Thanks :)


----------



## birdbear

Hi Everyone,
I'm due on March 1, 2013. I've had a lot of nausea (no vomiting), dizziness, and malaise pretty continuously since about six weeks. I've had a really difficult time with this and am really worried that I will never feel better again...:( I am 10 weeks and 2 days now and feel worse than ever these days. I have not been able to function as I normally would...Sorry to come here and complain. :( Can anyone offer any hope? :(
I hope everyone is feeling great or will feel great soon. I didn't know pregnancy was so hard:(. 
Thanks guys...


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Wish I could offer you some hope, but my MS started in full force yesterday. Nauseous mostly the entire day, and throwing up once or twice a day (it is, actually, usually in the morning--for once it actually lives up to it's name), and am dizzy easily. I notice that I get the most nauseous when don't eat enough or eat too much. I was feeling pretty good going into dinner tonight and just had a microwave frozen chicken dinner...made it through the chicken, a bite of mashed potatoes and a bite of corn before I was hit with the nausea again so...stopped eating. Guess it was just too much! 

But, in the morning, it doesn't matter what I eat. Yesterday it was cheerios, today it was toast. Can't get much more bland than that. I figure I might as well just eat, throw up, and get on with my day. Ha!


----------



## Amluro

Hello,id love to join you, im 36 ,have 3girls(9,7,5),my due date is march 20th,feeling really sick, actually i think i got all the sympyoms of a prego woman, lots of saliva, lots os dizziness ,lots of vomiting,lots of heartburns,i mean lots of everything, i feel so miserable,and still i have about 6wekks more since i know for my others pregnancies it will end between week 13-14:cry: 
I dont like feeling this way, im very happy w this baby,but really hate not beeing able to comtinue my normal life.

Hope time flies........


----------



## camtex78

boxxey said:


> Heres my scan from Aug 1st I was 6 weeks and 2 days heartbeat was there the lady wouldnt tell me what it was
> 
> View attachment 453313

hello der....i see when have the exact due date congrats...are u having any symptoms yet????? As for me just fuller bb and kinda sore to touch...and taste buds omg...i can taste the salt in foods that i didnt add to wat i eat...im eating almost every 4 hours...not much tho but i do eat more than i did before...


----------



## Reyesfam

I go for my six week ultrasound tomorrow. I am terrified because I went last week and she said it was too early to see anything besides sac and placenta. My lasxt pregnancy ended as a blighted ovum so I am afrais this one will be the same. She said not to worry because everything looked normal. I hope we can see something tomorrow.


----------



## rose.

Welcome to the new girls :)

Good luck for your scan! I'm going to try and book a private one for next week, I'm desperate to know that everything's ok so I can tell our families so think it will be money well spent!


----------



## MummyWant2be

welcome to all the new ladies :flower:

andgood luck with the scans...:happydance:

i'm having mine on Sartuday - counting the days :thumbup: no MS for me :nope: i wish it could just hit me so I'll feel like all is okay with Buba:wacko:


----------



## Andaz

Hiya, I am new to the forum and have a EDD of 6th March 2013. This one was a bit of a surprise as I have fibroids and PCOS plus my OH has issues which "should" affect his fertility but it still happened so I guess it was meant to be :) I am totally knackered and emotional but happy :D :cloud9:


----------



## starzz

have my first o/b appt tomorrow; so excited! i really hope i get to hear the heartbeat
I hope today goes by really fast; feels like i've been waiting forever for my first Dr.s appt!


----------



## rose.

I've just booked a private scan for next Thursday and also got my booking in appointment with the midwife on the same day, can't wait :D sooo excited! OH is taking the day off work so he can come too!


----------



## delilahtoday

I finally met my doctor today and had my first successful scan!! I'm 9 weeks today and the heartbeat was 160bpm!!
My nausea has been lightening up and it feels like a weight has been lifted.
Still dizzy and tired but I can live with that for a few more weeks.
I hope everyone's going well and welcome to all the new ladies xx


----------



## Curliegirlie

Mrs. AJ said:


> There is a blood test that is done in conjunction with the NT scan, but that is different than the new one. :flower:

Ah, I see! Well, it's booked... So hopefully all goes well! If anything is wrong with the baby I am still keeping it, so I guess it's just to prepare you, so the shock is not as bad later? Anyway, hopefully I won't have to worry about that.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Curliegirlie said:


> Mrs. AJ said:
> 
> 
> There is a blood test that is done in conjunction with the NT scan, but that is different than the new one. :flower:
> 
> Ah, I see! Well, it's booked... So hopefully all goes well! If anything is wrong with the baby I am still keeping it, so I guess it's just to prepare you, so the shock is not as bad later? Anyway, hopefully I won't have to worry about that.Click to expand...

Yeah, I just figure the earlier you know the longer you have to prepare yourself. I go in for the test in two weeks.


----------



## eliserea123

hello ladies, Mom of a 10 yr old ( yes a HUGE gap in yers) and baby due March 20th.
HCG levels were above 8000 for me at 5..... yes 5 weeks and 8500 at 7 weeks,... i have already had 2 ultrasounds given there were other issues of concern and the embryo looks to be developing normally... i got a few Questions... Anyone have any ways of beating SEVERE Fatigue and dizziness? My BP is very low - average 88-53 and I am eating right and drinkign lots and sleeping a lot, but need to kick this EXHAUSTED feeling, and I do not want to be a bad boring lazy Momma to my 10yr old Son or a boring fIANCEE..... any advice ladies? and home remedies or things that i can try that have worked for you? Been over 10 yrs since i was pregnant and my body is older now... O h and Morning sickness nautral remedies?( well all day morning my butt)


----------



## Xinola

Hello ladies,

I want to join you too. My current dde is on the 15th of March. This would be my second one, as my daughter is now two and a half years old.

We just moved to Finland from England three weeks ago, and the change has been a bit hard on me and my daughter. I think i'm starting to feel prenatal depression. But keeping the hope to get better soon.

All the best too all of us!


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Hi Eliserea123* - I am also SO tired and can't find much to do about it... It comes and goes though (well, always tired, but some days are better than others).

As for feeling sick, I've been forcing myself to eat in the morning (just a tiny bit) and it helps a little. A lot of people swear by the classic crackers and ginger ale. I think the trick is to not let your stomach stay empty. I know it's easier said than done when you don't want to eat anything, but eating something small may help. Other than that, I've just been waiting it out!

I also have low blood pressure and get dizzy quite often!


----------



## mummys2

Hi nice to c someone due same day as me and iam suffering morning sickness too this is my third pregnancy I had it for nine months on my first a girl didn't have any at all on my secound which was a boyaand now my third am sure its a girl lol got bad sickness and dizzyness and very tired


----------



## hope2bmum2b

rose. said:


> I've just booked a private scan for next Thursday and also got my booking in appointment with the midwife on the same day, can't wait :D sooo excited! OH is taking the day off work so he can come too!

where did you get a private scan? im in cornwall so different area but how can i find a clinic and how much does it cost?

i saw my mw on friday but she said there wont be a scan until 12 weeks:growlmad: mc last year so v anxious


----------



## sportysgirl

hope2bmum2b said:


> rose. said:
> 
> 
> I've just booked a private scan for next Thursday and also got my booking in appointment with the midwife on the same day, can't wait :D sooo excited! OH is taking the day off work so he can come too!
> 
> where did you get a private scan? im in cornwall so different area but how can i find a clinic and how much does it cost?
> 
> i saw my mw on friday but she said there wont be a scan until 12 weeks:growlmad: mc last year so v anxiousClick to expand...

I am in Cornwall too! Have mw on Thursday but no scan date as yet. x


----------



## rose.

I just typed in early pregnancy scan and my town on Google and it came up with lots of different options. Most of them are around £100 but mine is about £50 as they had a special deal and they will only scan from 9 weeks, and it's a very short scan (15 mins). The only reason I want to go is to check LO has a heart beat and put my mind at rest until my NHS scan.


----------



## sharnw

Hi all, no exciting news from me. 

Bad news: Im suffering from bad ms :cry::cry::cry:
All day yesterday, I couldnt even keep a banana down :sad2:
I brought up my vitamins aswell :nope:

Todays a new day and I am very hungry this morning. Hope i can keep my breakfast down


----------



## skeet9924

hi sharn..i'm feeling for you..even with my meds for the nausea i'm still sick..i'm seem to have a few days that i do good, and a few days that i dont. last night i threw up my dinner and my vitamin :( today i've been nauseus but not sick yet


----------



## marieb

Got my doppler in the mail today. Of course I had to try it out right away but unfortunately no heartbeat yet. Still early days though!


----------



## skeet9924

Here is my bloat bump at 7 weeks 6 days :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0914.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sweetmere

We had our first ultrasound today!! My sweet angel is measuring a day ahead at 8w6d. Heartbeat was 182 bpm, what a beautiful sound!!!

https://i45.tinypic.com/1rakvs.jpg


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Skeet- cute! LOVE your shirt!

Sweet- wee! How sweet!


----------



## SLCMommy

I can't believe im 10 weeks today!!


----------



## rose.

Eurgh was physically sick the first time this morning, I'd only eaten half a slice of toast and drunk a glass of squash. :( I feel better now but my cars broken down so I've got to walk to the train station and don't know whether to try and eat again or just leave.. I've only got 25 mins before I've got to leave the house


----------



## jrand2more

Hi Everyone.

I'm due on 20 March 2013. This is my 3rd pregnancy. The first ended in January this year when my twin sons Dagan and Deane were born at 27 weeks. They passed away within a month of their birth. I then miscarried at 5 weeks in June, and fell pregnant immediately after again.

Needless to say, I am extremely scared and nervous this time around. I had my first scan yesterday at 7 weeks and 6 days. Its a singleton pregnancy and viable. Heartbeat was 127bpm.


----------



## trying2becalm

Reyesfam said:


> I go for my six week ultrasound tomorrow. I am terrified because I went last week and she said it was too early to see anything besides sac and placenta. My lasxt pregnancy ended as a blighted ovum so I am afrais this one will be the same. She said not to worry because everything looked normal. I hope we can see something tomorrow.

Hello

I had a scan at 6 weeks too - and last last pregnancy ended as a blighted ovum (discovered at the 12 weeks scan in October last year). :cry:

I was so scared going in for this scan - I thought I was going to throw up or burst into tears, or both at the same time! :wacko:

We saw our little beans heart beating and it was such a relief! I hope you have the same great result. Let us know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## xnikkix

I'm 7 weeks today and i'm a bit worried now as i dont feel sick or anything....the only symptom i have is sore bbs I don't even feel any cramps anymore?? Does anyone else fell like this, I have 3 weeks to wait for a scan too :(


----------



## klaremumof3

Do we ever stop stressing and worrying? Stress over ttc stress waiting to test stress once we are pregnant and then stress when baby is here lol I think us women are great for what we go through lol x


----------



## trying2becalm

marieb said:


> Got my doppler in the mail today. Of course I had to try it out right away but unfortunately no heartbeat yet. Still early days though!

Do you mind sharing which one you bought and why you chose that one? Toying with the idea of getting one too :thumbup:



jrand2more said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I'm due on 20 March 2013. This is my 3rd pregnancy. The first ended in January this year when my twin sons Dagan and Deane were born at 27 weeks. They passed away within a month of their birth. I then miscarried at 5 weeks in June, and fell pregnant immediately after again.
> 
> Needless to say, I am extremely scared and nervous this time around. I had my first scan yesterday at 7 weeks and 6 days. Its a singleton pregnancy and viable. Heartbeat was 127bpm.

Congrats on the positive scan! :happydance: :thumbup:
Sorry to hear about your past experiences though :hugs:



xnikkix said:


> I'm 7 weeks today and i'm a bit worried now as i dont feel sick or anything....the only symptom i have is sore bbs I don't even feel any cramps anymore?? Does anyone else fell like this, I have 3 weeks to wait for a scan too :(

I would enjoy today - as tomorrow you might feel differently again! or maybe even later today - try not to worry :hugs:



klaremumof3 said:


> Do we ever stop stressing and worrying? Stress over ttc stress waiting to test stress once we are pregnant and then stress when baby is here lol I think us women are great for what we go through lol x

I said the same to my DH the other night -this is it now - from the moment we decided to start a family onwards it is stress and worry for us :wacko::haha:


----------



## Anababe

I had a scan on Monday everything is fine baby measure a little further on that I thought so I'm 9 weeks tomorrow.. Not got my actual EDD yet but next (dating) scan is on 9 th Sept at 13+3

I see my midwife again in 4 weeks I'll be 12 week and she said she will listen for heartbeat, Ive never had them use a Doppler until at least 16 weeks with my previous pregnancies! My MW is lovely though I really enjoyed our first meeting :happydance:

I've had awful fatigue and sickness not been online much last couple of weeks but just feeling a little more human now! Still quite sick first thing in the morning but I'm on some tablets that are helping through the day 

:hugs: for everyone else suffering with MS with 3 toddlers at home I'm not sure I could manage without my anti sickness tablets!


----------



## delilahtoday

eliserea123 said:


> hello ladies, Mom of a 10 yr old ( yes a HUGE gap in yers) and baby due March 20th.
> HCG levels were above 8000 for me at 5..... yes 5 weeks and 8500 at 7 weeks,... i have already had 2 ultrasounds given there were other issues of concern and the embryo looks to be developing normally... i got a few Questions... Anyone have any ways of beating SEVERE Fatigue and dizziness? My BP is very low - average 88-53 and I am eating right and drinkign lots and sleeping a lot, but need to kick this EXHAUSTED feeling, and I do not want to be a bad boring lazy Momma to my 10yr old Son or a boring fIANCEE..... any advice ladies? and home remedies or things that i can try that have worked for you? Been over 10 yrs since i was pregnant and my body is older now... O h and Morning sickness nautral remedies?( well all day morning my butt)

Hey there and welcome!
I have been really dizzy too and have started eating almonds, drinking lots of liquid and keeping my body temp down. The almonds really helped.
I also have a ten year old and was wondering how this pregnancy would go because it was so long ago! 
Good luck and I hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## Beckzter

Hello everyone, just a little update from me. Went to EPU this morning after bleeding on Monday, well all is well and I'm further along than I thought. I thought I was 10+4 and the scan has actually put me at 11+5 so EDD moved to 22nd Feb so I'm off to join the other thread :happydance:

Sorry to hear so many people are feeling ikky, I've had a torrid week of sickness and constant headaches topped off with a kidney infection, but hopefully seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Ocean breeze

Where has all my tolerance & patience gone?!! It's vanished!! :/


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on all the positive scans :)


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

I'm still here reading this thread but not much going on with me. I'm on the countdown until my 12 week scan which is a week Monday.

I still feel a bit ill most afternoons which means my tube journey home isn't majorly fun but I find nibbling on dry crackers does seem to help.

I have told my 3 close work colleagues - good job really as they eat some rather smelly food sometimes! The latest food to really turn my stomach is bananas! Well, bananas when they are starting to go brown. I have to make the guys throw their banana skin in the kitchen bin instead of their office bins as the smell really makes me feel :sick: Luckily at the moment they are understanding and just laugh at me! :haha:


----------



## ltbustle

hi ladies, mind if i join??

I'm 8 weeks today with twins, i estimate my due date at 3/20 based on LMP, even though doc hasn't yet given me one. I had an ectopic last yr, so was considered high risk since the beginning of this one. Sooo have been lucky enough to have 3 u/s scans so far, and going for another tomorrow! Crossing my fingers they're both still there! Glad I came upon this group, could use some bump buddies :) :) Oh and I have a 14 yr old and live in the US. Pleased to meet :)


----------



## eliserea123

WHOA Twins!!!! CONGRATS!
Sorry you went through a rough time last year, but GLAD you wer able to Conceive this year! Hope the Scans all go Great ! I have a 10 yr old - Ethan_ and was not sure I wanted to "start all over agian" .... But We got Blessed!!! You are DOUBLY BLessed!!! 

Canadian Momma here... Let Us know how Scan Goes!


----------



## Sweedot

8 weeks today, the last 4 weeks have flown, I have my first scan on Friday which is really exciting and hoping everything is ok with the new bubba.


----------



## heaveneats

hi all! sorry i haven been so down lately and my last post was less than thrilling, but ive recently turned things around i feel more enthusiastic about the baby and i've told a few people. i hope you ladies are doing well


----------



## iprettii

hi ladies,

I haven't posted in a while.
I am still miserably sick :( 
I don't know what to do with myself. My 29th birthday is this Sunday, I'm sure hubby will want to take me out and I know I won't be able to get out of bed, I can't eat, I have no appetite, when I do eat lil bits of food I swear it stays in my throat and I just vomit it up in about an hour or so.

Last pregnancy I was on Zofran which was heaven sent, now I'm on Zofran again but I'm still throwing up just not as often. I'm tired, hungry and miserable. My appointment/scan is on the 23rd and I'm just hoping that all is well with the baby as in my heart I feel like the news may not be good. (i don't know why I feel this way but I do)


----------



## Reyesfam

I am so happy. I went to the doctor yesterday for my six week u/s. I got a chance to see the little baby abd heart beat. My husband works offshore so he was unable to be there but he is also happy because I was so scared that I would not see anything like the first pregancy. I am proaying that everything goes well with this pregnancy. I have not had no morning sikness just mood swings, tired, and sore breast.


----------



## Anababe

That's great news Reyesfam :)


----------



## sportysgirl

heaveneats said:


> hi all! sorry i haven been so down lately and my last post was less than thrilling, but ive recently turned things around i feel more enthusiastic about the baby and i've told a few people. i hope you ladies are doing well

glad things have turned around. We have similar due dates, mine is 10th! x


----------



## marieb

Pretty sure I just found my baby's heartbeat with my doppler. It was super brief and really hard to find, but it definitely didn't sound anything like mine (it was much faster...the doppler said it was 170bpm).


----------



## starzz

hi ladies

had my first prenatal appointment this afternoon and it went so well! go to hear the little bean's heartbeat and it was at 170 bpm. I think it is the most amazing sound i've ever heard. over the moon right now. first u/s scheduled for august 20th.....can't wait to see it!!


----------



## skeet9924

Glad to hear of some appts going well!!

This may be tmi-- I'm just curious if any of you are experiencing this, I went from being constipated to diarhea .. It's so intense that when it hits I have to get to a washroom fast!! Is this normal??


----------



## boxxey

Im totally the sameway with my bowels


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

skeet9924 said:


> Glad to hear of some appts going well!!
> 
> This may be tmi-- I'm just curious if any of you are experiencing this, I went from being constipated to diarhea .. It's so intense that when it hits I have to get to a washroom fast!! Is this normal??

That's been happening to me since week 3. I'm assuming it's normal!


----------



## sharnw

Hi all, my tummy has been slighty settled after my big ms 2 days ago. Ohh my gosh, I thought I was going to die!...
hope i just have mild nausea from now on.... Or nothing at all lol


----------



## eliserea123

i have had severe hard time `passing`anything. but i am only 8 weeks along.. I seen the little beans heartbeat last week but i have found blood again today ( had it at 5.5 weeks) i hope this little one sticks... first pregnancy in 11 yrs.


----------



## skeet9924

I wasnt able to pass anything until this week..now I cant stop :( Guess it all has to come out at some point. Also my diclectin doesnt seem to be working as well ...Ive been nauseous most of the day for the past few days, and am throwing up at night...atleast I feel worse at night instead of during the day . 

Good luck elisera!! Are you calling your doctor?


----------



## eliserea123

already have a call in to him... thanks for the good wishes... both families are really hoping we all get blessedwith another baby to love... in my family my son is the only grand child... fingers crossed


----------



## delilahtoday

skeet9924 said:


> Glad to hear of some appts going well!!
> 
> This may be tmi-- I'm just curious if any of you are experiencing this, I went from being constipated to diarhea .. It's so intense that when it hits I have to get to a washroom fast!! Is this normal??

There is no such thing as too much information on this forum haha.
I have the same problem, I imagine it's just your body helping you kick it all out if it's been there too long.


----------



## delilahtoday

eliserea123 said:


> i have had severe hard time `passing`anything. but i am only 8 weeks along.. I seen the little beans heartbeat last week but i have found blood again today ( had it at 5.5 weeks) i hope this little one sticks... first pregnancy in 11 yrs.

A little bit of blood is normal isn't it? I hope it stops anyway because it's a very disconcerting when it happens :(


----------



## Libbysmum

skeet9924 said:


> Glad to hear of some appts going well!!
> 
> This may be tmi-- I'm just curious if any of you are experiencing this, I went from being constipated to diarhea .. It's so intense that when it hits I have to get to a washroom fast!! Is this normal??

Totally normal...yes


----------



## iprettii

So ladies I went to the ER today just because of these pains on my left side. They told me that I am actually 10weeks today and that I have a small cyst on my left ovary which could contribute to the pains I get. It was such a blessing to see my baby on the screen today!!!


----------



## skeet9924

oh wow great news !!! Must be nice to be closer to 2nd tri then you thought!!


----------



## Sweedot

I see my little one for the first time tomorrow...I can't believe how fast the time is going this time around. It really dragged during my last pregnancy, I feel like I'm zipping through the weeks. Probably because I'm focused in raising a little girl who is into absolutely everything, I need eyes in the back of my head! She's a dare devil!


----------



## Sweedot

ALso, I know this isnt the appropriate place for this post, but I see there's a lot of second and third time moms here....

I asked in baby club but didn't get much helpful advice. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with sleep training who could give me some info or advice, either here or pm.

My little girl is 8 months, she sleeps in her own crib and room, but is waking three or more times a night and needing feeds and wanting to sleep in our bed. Which isn't the best when I have to get up to pee three times a night and we don't have the room. Our bed. I'm perched on the edge when she's sleeping with us. She's eating solids three times a day and having formula feeds, usually I give her 7/8 ounces of formula before bed,. The bedtime routine is getting longer and longer, now it's a bath, massage, bottle and endless lullabies and rocking to sleep. It's Taking over a hour and 9:00 pm by the time she is in bed, then she wakes an hour later. My husband works a 12 hour day, we have no time together to talk or have a cuddle and I need that time. How can I get her to sleep better and more consistently. I need my rest now I'm pregnant! Lol


----------



## iprettii

Sweedot have you tried less naps during the day for her??? I use to keep my daughter up for most of the day, it was a hard task though but it worked out.. And if she did fall asleep, lets say your daughter naps for an hour at a time i'd let her sleep maybe 20 minutes and have major play time with her so that by whatever time you're comfortable with her going to bed you can let her go.

But what also helped me was, i'd get up before she would normally wake up during the night and just dream feed her so that she had no reason to wake up and then finally I was able to ween her off of that and she continues to sleep through the night.

But of course you know what works for one baby may not work for another, so good luck and keep me posted. I suggest since you're pregnant that you get up and dream feed her, don't wake her just stick a bottle in her mouth and see if she wakes up after that. Also do you put cereal or rice in her bottles?


----------



## Sweedot

I will try the dream feeding, thanks.


----------



## anna1986

sweetdot - i did controlled crying with my lo around 9 months and it worked wonders. she was waking around 5 times a night n bedtime was taking up to 2hrs! stopped her waking through the night for feeds and cuddles etc. i know this is a contraversal approach so wont go into details of how i did it but i didn t leave her crying for hours. max time is 5 mins. if u feel like trying it message me and ill tell you how i did it. x


----------



## bkay77

Sweedot said:


> ALso, I know this isnt the appropriate place for this post, but I see there's a lot of second and third time moms here....
> 
> I asked in baby club but didn't get much helpful advice. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with sleep training who could give me some info or advice, either here or pm.
> 
> My little girl is 8 months, she sleeps in her own crib and room, but is waking three or more times a night and needing feeds and wanting to sleep in our bed. Which isn't the best when I have to get up to pee three times a night and we don't have the room. Our bed. I'm perched on the edge when she's sleeping with us. She's eating solids three times a day and having formula feeds, usually I give her 7/8 ounces of formula before bed,. The bedtime routine is getting longer and longer, now it's a bath, massage, bottle and endless lullabies and rocking to sleep. It's Taking over a hour and 9:00 pm by the time she is in bed, then she wakes an hour later. My husband works a 12 hour day, we have no time together to talk or have a cuddle and I need that time. How can I get her to sleep better and more consistently. I need my rest now I'm pregnant! Lol

I would stop feeding during the night. Once my kids realized they werent getting food, they stopped waking. Also cutting out a nap helped a ton at that age for us. I read the book "The Baby Whisper" and the schedule they have in there worked wonders for my daughter. Good luck!


----------



## bkay77

I just got back from my 10 week sonogram! Baby looked so amazing! We got video of him moving around and doing flips. It was awesome. :) 

I found it strange he is measuring bigger than he should though. There is zero doubt in my mind when we conceived this baby (we only BD'd once during my fertile phase) so I should be 10w2d today, but the last 2 appointments baby is measuring 5 days ahead! My doctor said it could just be the baby is all stretched out at the time she measured, but I still thought it was weird. The first heartbeat she got was 181, I asked her to do it again (i thought that was high) and the second time was 167 so everything looked great! 3 more weeks until the 2nd trimester!!! :happydance: Oh, and she moved my due date to March 2nd


----------



## sportysgirl

First m/w appointment went well. She took some bloods and urine sample.
Asked me loads of questions and gave me a bounty pack with loads of information.

She is booking me in for my scan so will get a letter in the post.

It is all very exciting!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats on the appts and scans!! 

Lol I just had a really bad baby brain moment. I was out doing some shopping and got really hungry so decided to grab fries .. Sat in the long drive thru line to get up to the window and realize I drove right past the spot to order :dohh: how embarrassing needless to say I left the drive through and went and got something healthier!!


----------



## Sweedot

Anna1986 I am interested in hearing your method for sleep training. Please pm me the details. Thank you.


----------



## hope2bmum2b

sportysgirl said:


> First m/w appointment went well. She took some bloods and urine sample.
> Asked me loads of questions and gave me a bounty pack with loads of information.
> 
> She is booking me in for my scan so will get a letter in the post.
> 
> It is all very exciting!

hello- just wanted to say hi to a fellow cornish mum2b. :thumbup:

i had my first mw appoitment last friday(early because of mc last year) and got my pack, lots to read! glad all the initial tests are done and looking forward to my scan date coming through soon.

be great to relate to someone in my area, where abouts in cornwall are you?:flower:


----------



## ohmygoodness

Congrats to all the mamas that have gotten healthy scans! I still have 3 weeks to go for my first appointment! My SO was going to call and have them switch it to an earlier date, but actually the time and date I set up in the first place is the best of the month for him to attend. Even though I do have to wait ages to get seen for the first time, they did tell me that my first appointment will be about an hour long, so it should be thorough!


----------



## sportysgirl

hope2bmum2b

Hey, your right there is lots to read and I have been struggling to keep my eyes open to read it I am so shattered! Yeah do you have a scan date yet?

I am in the Newquay area how about you? x:kiss:


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey ladies, hope all goes well with you and your bellies. Had my appointment at Dr so hopefully the next hospital is all green lights...I really don't know how I will respond if I a denied again! Got to go get the hubby later and head to the airport to collect my mother as she has been at a funeral interstate. It is blowing a gale outside...my toddler has decided that biting and pinching are good fun greetings- HELP!


----------



## SLCMommy

Today, I had my prenatal appointment. Doctor wanted an ultrasound too, so I walked across the hall to the ultrasound room. I knew from my previous ultrasounds that baby must have implanted or something a little late because the measurement of the baby didn't jive with when I'd suspect I would have ovulated but because my cycle was out of wack, I didn't question it. 

I freaked out when I see the baby. LOL! He/She is a lot bigger and fills up my womb a lot more than what I was expecting...and he said that I was measuring 10 weeks 5 days! Making me almost 11 weeks! (*whew* this week went by fast...lol!) Which makes more sense to me because it more so coincides with how far I THOUGHT I might have been originally. Apparently baby just needed to play a little catch-up in the growth department. Sooo exciting!!!

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/314421_10151981434490268_2112226295_n.jpg


----------



## katyblot

Congratulations to everyone whose had their scans. Seeing those little babies is wonderful! 

Well, I haven't been on here in a while, so busy recently!
But have been quite scared, symptoms all disappeared and I felt great, so was convinced I wasn't preg anymore. So had to poas just to check! But ms has def come back now, work yesterday was such a struggle! Luckily I hav Fridays off, so gonna rest in the sunshine in the garden today. Well, as much rest as I can with a 2 year old! 

Also met my midwife last week for the 1st time. She's new since I had my little girl. But she was lovely. 
Now I just have to wait for my scan appt to come thru. Am 10 weeks today, so still at least another 2 weeks to wait. The time seems to be dragging at the mo!

Hope everyone ok?


----------



## anna1986

hi all 
hope everyone is well.
Well im now a quater of the way through being pregnant YAY :happydance:
still feeling really sicky and heartburn has started :growlmad:
My toddler decided 5am was a good wake up time this morning so im exhusted and hoping she will want a nap soon.
Im trying to book another private scan for ASAP as have a terrible feeling somethings happened to peanut. although i have nothing to back it up. just want some reasurrance really and my hospital scan isnt for nearly 3 weeks yet.


----------



## mumandco

Hope everyone is getting on ok,

I'm feeling so rotten in the mornings,I have morning sickness and feel really dizzy,movement makes me need to be sick it's awful even though I know it's all worth it.
I've also been extra hungry but when I eat I get full quick,so not over eating thankfully.


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies, 

I put my name down for a midwife today.. So excited lol
A midwife is going to call me on tuesday.
I heard little babies cring in the maternity ward... so cute!! haha


----------



## rose.

I've got the day off today, and had an early night last night, so I've just had 12 hours sleep and it was HEAVEN :) I felt so exhausted all day yesterday, today couldn't have come quicker :)


----------



## Ocean breeze

I've had some brown bleeding today. Very worried as this is what happened last time & it led to my miscarriage. I'm 10 weeks now though, so further on than before. Called my midwife & she said not to worry. Easier said than done with my scan still nearly 2wks away :/


----------



## sportysgirl

Ocean breeze said:


> I've had some brown bleeding today. Very worried as this is what happened last time & it led to my miscarriage. I'm 10 weeks now though, so further on than before. Called my midwife & she said not to worry. Easier said than done with my scan still nearly 2wks away :/

Sure is easier said then done! Hope your ok and that the brown bleeding stops.

:kiss:


----------



## heaveneats

sportysgirl said:


> Ocean breeze said:
> 
> 
> I've had some brown bleeding today. Very worried as this is what happened last time & it led to my miscarriage. I'm 10 weeks now though, so further on than before. Called my midwife & she said not to worry. Easier said than done with my scan still nearly 2wks away :/
> 
> Sure is easier said then done! Hope your ok and that the brown bleeding stops.
> 
> :kiss:Click to expand...

it can be so scary, i know what you mean, i had a miscarriage a year ago and i still worry about everything. They always told me brown was fine because it means its old blood and it means little, they said the only thing to worry about is bright red which is exactly what i had with my previous MC


----------



## sharnw

I had a dream that i had bright red blood :(
My 1st dream scare for the pregnancy :cry:


----------



## wookie130

sharnw said:


> I had a dream that i had bright red blood :(
> My 1st dream scare for the pregnancy :cry:

Ugh, I hate miscarriage dreams!!! They are the WORST!


----------



## skeet9924

I've had a few of those dreams!! They seem so real!!


----------



## heaveneats

have any of you picked out names yet? i so far have Arianna for a girl or Mckayla, for a boy i like Maison or Aiden... any thoughts on what you ladies are thinking


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Girl we have picked Elliot, but I really like Anabel (Ani) also, so it's a toss up right now. I really like Porter and Cohen for a boy, but can't agree on anything with my husband so we've basically stopped talking about names until we find out what the Nemo really is :)


----------



## Libbysmum

AthenaPlusOne said:


> Girl we have picked Elliot, but I really like Anabel (Ani) also, so it's a toss up right now. I really like Porter and Cohen for a boy, but can't agree on anything with my husband so we've basically stopped talking about names until we find out what the Nemo really is :)

Same here, hubby refuses to talk about it until we know the gender. I am a teacher so it is hard to find names that don't remind you of previous students...especially the naughty ones! :shrug: I know I want to avoid any name with a J at the front cause usually those kids are trouble! and any that end with den... Brayden, Branden, Jayden, Aiden, Zaiden, Hayden...are all no no's on my list.


----------



## Stelly

heaveneats said:


> have any of you picked out names yet? i so far have Arianna for a girl or Mckayla, for a boy i like Maison or Aiden... any thoughts on what you ladies are thinking

We've been tossing around names, really like Stella Monroe if it's a girl, and we like a few boys names, favorites so far are Silas or Talis.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Libbysmum said:


> AthenaPlusOne said:
> 
> 
> Girl we have picked Elliot, but I really like Anabel (Ani) also, so it's a toss up right now. I really like Porter and Cohen for a boy, but can't agree on anything with my husband so we've basically stopped talking about names until we find out what the Nemo really is :)
> 
> Same here, hubby refuses to talk about it until we know the gender. I am a teacher so it is hard to find names that don't remind you of previous students...especially the naughty ones! :shrug: I know I want to avoid any name with a J at the front cause usually those kids are trouble! and any that end with den... Brayden, Branden, Jayden, Aiden, Zaiden, Hayden...are all no no's on my list.Click to expand...

I'm a teacher too--I understand ;) I'm avoiding all "den"s as well and anything that starts with a Br or...really even a B. Too common right now. Brayden, Braxton, Brenton, Brianna, Briella, Bria....crazy.


----------



## ohmygoodness

We have only just barely talked about names, and probably won't get serious until the end. We will be team yellow and luckily like similar sorts of names so it shouldn't be too hard to decide. For a boy, our favorite (and probably won't change) is Judah Gabriel. For a girl, we like Alice (I was almost named that after my great grandma), Amelia, and Margot.
the girl name could very well change up until the last moment as we haven't totally fallen in love with anything. I was a bit shocked when my SO texted yesterday that he loves the middle name Sauvignon for a girl. He loves Margaux Sauvignon, as Chateau Margaux is a lovely wine and sauvignon is his favorite varietal. I was not feeling it...AT ALL. It did give me a chuckle though.


----------



## Mahoghani

March 3rd. :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

ohmygoodness said:


> We have only just barely talked about names, and probably won't get serious until the end. We will be team yellow and luckily like similar sorts of names so it shouldn't be too hard to decide. For a boy, our favorite (and probably won't change) is Judah Gabriel. For a girl, we like Alice (I was almost named that after my great grandma), Amelia, and Margot.
> the girl name could very well change up until the last moment as we haven't totally fallen in love with anything. I was a bit shocked when my SO texted yesterday that he loves the middle name Sauvignon for a girl. He loves Margaux Sauvignon, as Chateau Margaux is a lovely wine and sauvignon is his favorite varietal. I was not feeling it...AT ALL. It did give me a chuckle though.

That is hilarious...men can come up with funny names. My brother inlaw wanted to call his Tonka Tuff...as in the big yellow truck he played with as a kid. My sister flatly refused but it did make an amusing story!:thumbup:



AthenaPlusOne said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AthenaPlusOne said:
> 
> 
> Girl we have picked Elliot, but I really like Anabel (Ani) also, so it's a toss up right now. I really like Porter and Cohen for a boy, but can't agree on anything with my husband so we've basically stopped talking about names until we find out what the Nemo really is :)
> 
> Same here, hubby refuses to talk about it until we know the gender. I am a teacher so it is hard to find names that don't remind you of previous students...especially the naughty ones! :shrug: I know I want to avoid any name with a J at the front cause usually those kids are trouble! and any that end with den... Brayden, Branden, Jayden, Aiden, Zaiden, Hayden...are all no no's on my list.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a teacher too--I understand ;) I'm avoiding all "den"s as well and anything that starts with a Br or...really even a B. Too common right now. Brayden, Braxton, Brenton, Brianna, Briella, Bria....crazy.Click to expand...


So glad to meet you and that you feel the same way with the name thing...I think the real challenge with it will be coming up with something that goes well with our daughter's name...I didn't really think about it when I named her but now I am thinking it's going to be tough to come up with some good ones.:shrug:


----------



## Libbysmum

Mahoghani said:


> March 3rd. :happydance:

Congrats Mahoghani...welcome to the group! :hugs:
I have been to El Paso in June...it was very hot but we ate at a really nice bakery.


----------



## Mahoghani

Hot, yes! I am so glad I'm not going to be late in my pregnancy in the middle of summer here! :) On the other hand I'm craving spicy food and El Paso is the place to indulge that craving. :)


----------



## Anababe

Mahoghani said:


> March 3rd. :happydance:

Congrats :D

I haven't thought of a girls name but if it's a boy it will be called Thomas (Tommy) after my grandad who passed away in December.

Took ages to find a name for my daughter so think I'm going to struggle with girls names!


----------



## rose.

We've decided on Alfie for a boy, and Isabella, Holly or Alice for a girl :)


----------



## Ocean breeze

There's some beautiful names between you :) it's really nice to focus on something happy & positive!! I've caved this morning & booked a private scan for tomorrow. My bleeding continued & it's torment having to wait any longer. At least at 10:30 tomorrow I'll know one way or another, fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## kraftykoala

Ocean breeze said:


> There's some beautiful names between you :) it's really nice to focus on something happy & positive!! I've caved this morning & booked a private scan for tomorrow. My bleeding continued & it's torment having to wait any longer. At least at 10:30 tomorrow I'll know one way or another, fingers crossed! Xx

Hope the scan goes well xxx Do you not have an Early Pregnancy unit at your hospital? When I bled in my previous pregnancies I got scanned immediately at the early pregnancy assessment unit (have two healthy boys so bleeding not always a bad sign xx)

Saying that, I've got a private scan booked for monday because I'm too bloody impatient to wait another month to see whats going on in there!


----------



## kraftykoala

Oh lordy, I just fell down the stairs, freaking out a bit now :(


----------



## Ocean breeze

kraftykoala said:


> Oh lordy, I just fell down the stairs, freaking out a bit now :(

Oh my god, are you ok? Did you catch your fall at all? That must've been so scary! :( are you injured? Xxx

I think we have an early unit but my midwife just said because it's only brown blood to sit tight & monitor it. I've been doing that but feeling my emotional health deteriorating, with nightmares & being totally preoccupied with it so I decided I couldn't wait any longer. I've been feeling like I'm just waiting for bad news & been tormenting myself so this way at least I can move on whatever happens. 

I hope you're ok?? You must feel really shaken :( is someone with you? Xxx


----------



## rose.

Hope your ok krafty, Im sure everything's ok with your LO as he will be safely tucked under your pubic bone at the moment, it's nice and protected in there! Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Skydust

Hi, I have a bean called Niamh and she is just past a year; assuming I carry as I have had two mc, I will be due in March 2013.... so hello to everyone here xx


----------



## noasaint

Hello Skydust!

When you all talk about "private scans" what do you mean? Do you go to your regular OB and just pay out of pocket or do you go somewhere totally different? I wasn't aware that just any place would do a scan but I'm interested in having one before my next appnt as well.


----------



## Ocean breeze

noasaint said:


> Hello Skydust!
> 
> When you all talk about "private scans" what do you mean? Do you go to your regular OB and just pay out of pocket or do you go somewhere totally different? I wasn't aware that just any place would do a scan but I'm interested in having one before my next appnt as well.

Mine's booked at somewhere totally different as we typically don't have scans here until 12 weeks. I was alarmed about starting to bleed but my midwife said it was ok to monitor things until the 12 week scan. I'm too impatient for that now so I just typed my area and the words "private ultra sound" into google & it came up with a number of places locally. Mine's £50.


----------



## rose.

Here it's a completely different place, the NHS wont give me a scan until 12 weeks so I searched on the Internet for private early pregnancy scans and it came up with loads, then you just contact them directly and book it :)


----------



## KelleyNJen

noasaint said:


> Hello Skydust!
> 
> When you all talk about "private scans" what do you mean? Do you go to your regular OB and just pay out of pocket or do you go somewhere totally different? I wasn't aware that just any place would do a scan but I'm interested in having one before my next appnt as well.

I am not sure about Florida but here in California you can get an ultrasound at the mall! All of those places that do 3d ultrasounds will usually do them anytime you want. Just google it.


----------



## Ocean breeze

Kraftykoala, I hope you're ok after your fall? Thinking of you x


----------



## bkay77

Since I am convinced this baby is a boy, Ive only been looking at boy names. My favorite right now is Owen. Then my next two are Gavin and Sawyer. Our last name is only one syllable, so names are hard. Nothing really sounds fabulous with it. 

Ive found a way to help my nausea. I dont eat meat. I realized once I stopped eating chicken and beef, my nausea went down a ton. Im still sick, but when it was a 10, its now a 5/6. I am also eating a ton of the Fage Greek Yogurts that have the side of fruit to mix in. Yum! 

I set up my screening testing date. August 21, and I will be 11 weeks 6 days. I am still going by my original due date, since I KNOW that's when I conceived, (my doctor bumped it up about 4 days because baby is measuring bigger than that) I hope all turns out well. I didnt get any screenings done with my first two kids.

Hope everyone is having a great day. Love hearing all the ultrasounds are going great! Prayers for you KraftyKoala.....((hugs))


----------



## hope2bmum2b

sportysgirl said:


> hope2bmum2b
> 
> Hey, your right there is lots to read and I have been struggling to keep my eyes open to read it I am so shattered! Yeah do you have a scan date yet?
> 
> I am in the Newquay area how about you? x:kiss:

i had a morning off work the other day and stayed in bed to read it all...am so so tried too. and nausea is really hitting me. but at any time of day. happy that im feeling it all though.
im near redruth..
no scan date yet,you? had a letter from truro the other day and got all excited ripped it open....only to find it was a letter telling me i have an overdue library book!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dohh::dohh:
how you feeling?


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

> AthenaPlusOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AthenaPlusOne said:
> 
> 
> Girl we have picked Elliot, but I really like Anabel (Ani) also, so it's a toss up right now. I really like Porter and Cohen for a boy, but can't agree on anything with my husband so we've basically stopped talking about names until we find out what the Nemo really is :)
> 
> Same here, hubby refuses to talk about it until we know the gender. I am a teacher so it is hard to find names that don't remind you of previous students...especially the naughty ones! :shrug: I know I want to avoid any name with a J at the front cause usually those kids are trouble! and any that end with den... Brayden, Branden, Jayden, Aiden, Zaiden, Hayden...are all no no's on my list.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a teacher too--I understand ;) I'm avoiding all "den"s as well and anything that starts with a Br or...really even a B. Too common right now. Brayden, Braxton, Brenton, Brianna, Briella, Bria....crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So glad to meet you and that you feel the same way with the name thing...I think the real challenge with it will be coming up with something that goes well with our daughter's name...I didn't really think about it when I named her but now I am thinking it's going to be tough to come up with some good ones.:shrug:Click to expand...

Haha exactly. We have a hard time because our last name is 2 syllables (along with like 80% of all first names) and ends in an "s". We both really love Lucas, but it sounds horrible with our last name that also ends in s :( It's really hard to find a first name that sounds good with our last!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

noasaint said:


> Hello Skydust!
> 
> When you all talk about "private scans" what do you mean? Do you go to your regular OB and just pay out of pocket or do you go somewhere totally different? I wasn't aware that just any place would do a scan but I'm interested in having one before my next appnt as well.

You can go to an ultrasound company and pay for it. A friend of mine had an early scan that she paid for and said it was like $90 for the premium service. I don't think that's bad at all! I plan on going to get a 3D later on in the pregnancy, and it's $120 ;)

I actually _wouldn't_ go to your regular doctor for an elective ultra, as your insurance will NOT pay for it and they will charge you anywhere from $250-$450 for it.


----------



## camtex78

hello ladies...just wondering if any of you are having trouble eating...as for me im hungry but food just has no taste or its either too salty...ughhhh:nope:so im not eating very much...


----------



## heaveneats

i watched a baby story today..... i keep forgetting how scar labor is, i've freaked myself out good now


----------



## kraftykoala

I think everything's fine, wasn't a big fall, but then my eldest spilt his drink on my mums floor and I nearly went over again! Will need bumpers at this rate! 

Hope everything goes well at your scan Ocean, will check in tomorrow xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

heaveneats said:


> i watched a baby story today..... i keep forgetting how scar labor is, i've freaked myself out good now

I been reading horror stories online about different birth stories...I shouldn't do it as it just makes me worry. However, I want to prepare for anything...as my last pregnancy I assumed would be natural and normal and it was neither which was a real shock and very upsetting when you are told you haven't another option but a c-section...so this time round I want to have a better idea of the aweful things that can happen in pregnancy or labour if that makes sense?:blush:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

camtex78 said:


> hello ladies...just wondering if any of you are having trouble eating...as for me im hungry but food just has no taste or its either too salty...ughhhh:nope:so im not eating very much...

Nothing sounds or smells good to me. Once I'm eating it, it's not too bad. But I never have a want for anything anymore. Plus I'm never sure if it's going to _stay_, or not :sick:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Libbysmum said:


> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> i watched a baby story today..... i keep forgetting how scar labor is, i've freaked myself out good now
> 
> I been reading horror stories online about different birth stories...I shouldn't do it as it just makes me worry. However, I want to prepare for anything...as my last pregnancy I assumed would be natural and normal and it was neither which was a real shock and very upsetting when you are told you haven't another option but a c-section...so this time round I want to have a better idea of the aweful things that can happen in pregnancy or labour if that makes sense?:blush:Click to expand...

I love watching a baby story, it's the real life stories that freak me out. I was talking to a woman I just recently met, who is pregnant currently and getting induced early. I asked her why, she informed me that she lost her last baby at 39 weeks. I seriously could have cried for her, and now I will never_ not_ be afraid of losing this baby.


----------



## Ocean breeze

Just had my scan :) there was a baby! With a strong heartbeat! I'm so so thrilled as I'd convinced myself there'd be nothing there. The measurements show that I'm only 9weeks instead of 10 but this fits with my longer cycle. I'm just so relieved. Hope everyone else is doing ok, hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Anababe

Congrats ocean that's great! :hugs:

I'm so so tired today I can barely keep my eyes open. My children are so bored but I can't seem to drag myself off the sofa to do anything :( I went to bed at 8:30pm last night too. Looks like it will be another early night today :sleep:


----------



## kraftykoala

Brilliant news Ocean!


----------



## mumandco

Brilliant news ocean x I have midwife tuesday for booking appt :)


----------



## noasaint

Huge congrats Ocean!!!!


----------



## anna1986

Brilliant news ocean x


----------



## wookie130

AthenaPlusOne said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heaveneats said:
> 
> 
> i watched a baby story today..... i keep forgetting how scar labor is, i've freaked myself out good now
> 
> I been reading horror stories online about different birth stories...I shouldn't do it as it just makes me worry. However, I want to prepare for anything...as my last pregnancy I assumed would be natural and normal and it was neither which was a real shock and very upsetting when you are told you haven't another option but a c-section...so this time round I want to have a better idea of the aweful things that can happen in pregnancy or labour if that makes sense?:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I love watching a baby story, it's the real life stories that freak me out. I was talking to a woman I just recently met, who is pregnant currently and getting induced early. I asked her why, she informed me that she lost her last baby at 39 weeks. I seriously could have cried for her, and now I will never_ not_ be afraid of losing this baby.Click to expand...

After 2 losses in a year, I attend a support group for families who have experienced some type of baby loss, whether it be miscarriage, a second-tri loss, a stillbirth, or SIDS loss. These people are living proof that ANYTHING can happen, and that none of us are out of the woods, sometimes even after the baby arrives.

But, we have to choose to have faith, and continue to hope for the best.

Fearing the worst never prevented or caused the worst to happen...but we can always pray for the best.


----------



## rose.

Great news ocean :)

I know what you all mean about food, I'm hungry but nothing seems appealing :/ the thought of most foods makes me want to throw up!


----------



## KelleyNJen

That is great news Ocean! I know it is such a relief after all the worry!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

rose. said:


> Great news ocean :)
> 
> I know what you all mean about food, I'm hungry but nothing seems appealing :/ the thought of most foods makes me want to throw up!

I try hard not to think about it before I eat it. This morning I opted to go with milk over water (I thought about it), and it was a huge mistake. So far the only thing that is consistently staying are chocolate chip mini muffins. Not the healthiest, but if nothing else I eat is staying put I suppose it really doesn't matter. :(


----------



## rose.

Yeah getting something in is the main thing! I've been lucky so far and only been sick twice. In a way I wish I was sick more though as I feel so much better once I've been sick! Otherwise the nausea stays all day


----------



## anna1986

Hi all
How is everyone doing?
Cant believe im a quarter of the way through already!
My sickness seems to be settling a bit alot of things make me gag but im coping better now! Tiredness is still killing me especially with a energetic 17 month old.


----------



## sharnw

Wonderful news ocean! :)


----------



## Aimee.gee

Hi guys
Not having such a great last few days :( im wanting to throw up every 20mins and im just SO tired! And partner got VERY angry at me yesterday for not cleaning the house and just lying on the couch all day!!!! Made me very angry cause its not like i do that all day every day, still makes me upset thinking about it just wish guys could go threw this too to see how much it drains you, on the up side i had the midwife here on wednesday so im now 7w3d and due on the 29th march so im still very early and scans booked for the 19th september :)


----------



## delilahtoday

Hi aimee.gee - It's pretty hard to get it through to partners sometimes about how gross the beginning of this baby making process is. I'm sorry you're having a hard time. My sidekick swings between being awesome and excited and lovely to lecturing me on the input of certain food and my levels of output/exercise. It really pissed me off and left me feeling a little more hopeless than before. We had a massive talk about it and I shared way I was feeling and assured him it would pass and he needed to stop being a jerk. He toned it down a bit.

Hi Anna1986 - It's great news you're feeling better! I'm just 10 weeks now and for the last week have been feeling like a normal person. It's great and I hope everyone else gets there soon too.


----------



## SLCMommy

If it helps anyone feel better, i still have morning sickness which can last all day and my breasts are VERY sore :(


----------



## rose.

Ah hope by the time I get to 10 weeks I'll be feeling better! Sickness seems to have taken a step up, I was sick on Saturday and twice this morning, thought I'd done well to get half my toast and a glass of squash down but then it all just came straight back up. I do feel better when I'm sick but I wish it didn't have to happen half way through my breakfast when I've got to walk for a mile to the train station. :(


----------



## anna1986

rose. said:


> Ah hope by the time I get to 10 weeks I'll be feeling better! Sickness seems to have taken a step up, I was sick on Saturday and twice this morning, thought I'd done well to get half my toast and a glass of squash down but then it all just came straight back up. I do feel better when I'm sick but I wish it didn't have to happen half way through my breakfast when I've got to walk for a mile to the train station. :(

fingers crossed ur sickness will ease soon. i felt dreadful between week 7 and 9 but once i got to around 9+2 it started to ease now i just get a sicky feeling if i aint eaten in a while. :) x


----------



## kraftykoala

Scan this afternoon, I'm so nervous!


----------



## anna1986

kraftykoala said:


> Scan this afternoon, I'm so nervous!

Good luck x


----------



## Ocean breeze

kraftykoala said:


> Scan this afternoon, I'm so nervous!

Oooh exciting! :) Good luck xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Krafty, Good luck with your scan, it will be amazing to see your LO for the first time! 

Anna, I have also noticed a slight decrease in my MS, at times anyway. There are times I feel better now and am actually hungry and want to eat. That being said, I still have an awful lot of times that I feel sick.

I have been doing okay. We have a lot going on right now, just got pre-approved for a mortgage and are beginning a house hunt. We are living in a one bedroom apartment right now and were going to stay here for another year (our lease renews in November/December) but decided we should probably start looking now as we aren't sure what I am doing about work after the baby is born.

I am still really tired but that is coupled with insomnia too, fun! 

I've been having some cramping/pains... I have had them off and on the entire pregnancy and now have this new thing where if I move too fast I get a sharp pain that goes as quickly as it comes. I've been told the cramping is normal/okay and that the sharp/shooting pains is likely round ligament pain but I think I am going to call my doctor's office this morning to talk to them again. I have no spotting, bleeding, etc but it still freaks me out!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## AmyB1978

Just to update, I called the Doctor's office just now and they want to make sure I don't have a UTI so they are going to have me come in this afternoon and be seen. I am just hoping my little bean is okay.


----------



## skeet9924

Hope everything Is ok amy.. Good luck today Kraft 

Afm not much to report my diclectin holds the ms off pretty good, still get sick the odd time though. My friend lent me her Doppler .. I keep trying to find the hb but no luck yet.. I think I found it once or twice but I couldn't get it to register more then 2 seconds.. So I'll try again in a few days. I have my ob appt tomorrow at 9:30.. I'm guessing she will probably book my 12 week scan


----------



## kraftykoala

Scan was great, such a relief :) 

Saw bubba and the yolk sack and a nice strong flickering heart :D


----------



## hope2bmum2b

Ocean breeze said:


> Just had my scan :) there was a baby! With a strong heartbeat! I'm so so thrilled as I'd convinced myself there'd be nothing there. The measurements show that I'm only 9weeks instead of 10 but this fits with my longer cycle. I'm just so relieved. Hope everyone else is doing ok, hugs to you all xxx

thats great! i see your in devon. im in cornwall. can i ask how you got your scan early? 
im desperate for one after a mc last year. symptoms are strong but impatient to see bean


----------



## Sweedot

Haven't been in this thread fr a while, I've been in a bit of a tailspin since my scan on Friday, did not go well.

At first I was elated when I saw a little flickering blob on he screen and a good yolk sac, but then she told me the baby was measuring two weeks behind and the fetal heart rate was slow, 99 and then 94! She said for 8 weeks she likes to see a heart rate in the 140s and as I was measuring behind, for 6 weeks in the 110-130 range. I've never had an early scan before so I have nothing to compare it to. IM convinced my dates are not off and she said to go back in a weeks time to see what's happening, she said its a 50/50 chance either way and to hold tight. So, yeah, that's where I'm at right now. Then she gave me the whole miscarriage shpeel...and told me if I start soaking through pads before my scan, to go to the ER. Hubby and I left in a daze with a picture of what I assume will be an angel baby by next Friday.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm so sorry to hear that, sweet. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## sportysgirl

Sweedot said:


> Haven't been in this thread fr a while, I've been in a bit of a tailspin since my scan on Friday, did not go well.
> 
> At first I was elated when I saw a little flickering blob on he screen and a good yolk sac, but then she told me the baby was measuring two weeks behind and the fetal heart rate was slow, 99 and then 94! She said for 8 weeks she likes to see a heart rate in the 140s and as I was measuring behind, for 6 weeks in the 110-130 range. I've never had an early scan before so I have nothing to compare it to. IM convinced my dates are not off and she said to go back in a weeks time to see what's happening, she said its a 50/50 chance either way and to hold tight. So, yeah, that's where I'm at right now. Then she gave me the whole miscarriage shpeel...and told me if I start soaking through pads before my scan, to go to the ER. Hubby and I left in a daze with a picture of what I assume will be an angel baby by next Friday.

Sorry to hear this. Sending you good vibes and hoping all is good at your next scan . xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh Sweedot I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Thinking of you sweedot :hugs:


----------



## delilahtoday

kraftykoala said:


> Scan this afternoon, I'm so nervous!

Good luck!!


----------



## delilahtoday

Sweedot said:


> Haven't been in this thread fr a while, I've been in a bit of a tailspin since my scan on Friday, did not go well.
> 
> At first I was elated when I saw a little flickering blob on he screen and a good yolk sac, but then she told me the baby was measuring two weeks behind and the fetal heart rate was slow, 99 and then 94! She said for 8 weeks she likes to see a heart rate in the 140s and as I was measuring behind, for 6 weeks in the 110-130 range. I've never had an early scan before so I have nothing to compare it to. IM convinced my dates are not off and she said to go back in a weeks time to see what's happening, she said its a 50/50 chance either way and to hold tight. So, yeah, that's where I'm at right now. Then she gave me the whole miscarriage shpeel...and told me if I start soaking through pads before my scan, to go to the ER. Hubby and I left in a daze with a picture of what I assume will be an angel baby by next Friday.

Don't give up hope yet! Things can turn around and have done for many people on this forum. I hope you're feeling okay and that things improve. Please let us know how you go. I'll be thinking of you :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Oh sweet dot...how aweful! I don't know why they can't tell you the cases that have turned round for the better as well as the sad ones...there is always cases that have come good...at our first scan the heart beat was only 107 and that was at least 4 weeks ago and everything as far as I am aware is ok down there.
On a brighter note, I got a phone call today from the hospital... they've booked me in for my first appointment in a couple of weeks! The lady on the phone was super friendly so it made my day!


----------



## skeet9924

Sweedot said:


> Haven't been in this thread fr a while, I've been in a bit of a tailspin since my scan on Friday, did not go well.
> 
> At first I was elated when I saw a little flickering blob on he screen and a good yolk sac, but then she told me the baby was measuring two weeks behind and the fetal heart rate was slow, 99 and then 94! She said for 8 weeks she likes to see a heart rate in the 140s and as I was measuring behind, for 6 weeks in the 110-130 range. I've never had an early scan before so I have nothing to compare it to. IM convinced my dates are not off and she said to go back in a weeks time to see what's happening, she said its a 50/50 chance either way and to hold tight. So, yeah, that's where I'm at right now. Then she gave me the whole miscarriage shpeel...and told me if I start soaking through pads before my scan, to go to the ER. Hubby and I left in a daze with a picture of what I assume will be an angel baby by next Friday.

So sorry :hugs: praying your little bean is a sticky one!! Try not to give up hope yet


----------



## SLCMommy

sweetdot - I'm so sorry for the scary news! But remember...stranger things have happened! Until there is no heartbeat or cramping/heavy bleeding... You still have a viable pregnancy. Keep us updated hun. xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Sweetdot,
I am so sorry you are going through this. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

So sorry sweetdot. Hoping all works out for the best and baby has a nice strong hb next time x


----------



## sharnw

sweetdot, I hope your little one is nice and strong in there xxx


----------



## Ocean breeze

kraftykoala said:


> Scan was great, such a relief :)
> Saw bubba and the yolk sack and a nice strong flickering heart :D

Congratulations Kraftykoala, so pleased it went well for you :happydance:



hope2bmum2b said:


> thats great! i see your in devon. im in cornwall. can i ask how you got your scan early? Im desperate for one after a mc last year. symptoms are strong but impatient to see bean

Hi, I booked a private scan as I'd had some bleeding which freaked me out & I didn't feel I could stay strong enough to wait til 12wks. I also had a mc last year so it's been pretty agonising. I thought when I called the midwife that they may offer an early nhs scan but she was not concerned at all & said to wait til 12wks. I was on leave from work last week & had spending money saved but because I wasn't up for doing much else I spent it on the scan. It was £50 & the best I've ever spent! I found the ultrasound place by searching online. Good luck with whatever you decide, great sign that your symptoms are strong :)


SWEEDOT - sending LOTS of positive thoughts your way!! I hope you're able to rest up a bit & have someone supporting you xxx


----------



## Ocean breeze

AmyB1978 said:


> Just to update, I called the Doctor's office just now and they want to make sure I don't have a UTI so they are going to have me come in this afternoon and be seen. I am just hoping my little bean is okay.

Hi Amy, I hope your doctor's appointment went ok & you're feeling better x


----------



## AmyB1978

Ocean breeze said:


> AmyB1978 said:
> 
> 
> Just to update, I called the Doctor's office just now and they want to make sure I don't have a UTI so they are going to have me come in this afternoon and be seen. I am just hoping my little bean is okay.
> 
> Hi Amy, I hope your doctor's appointment went ok & you're feeling better xClick to expand...

My appointment went really well. They aren't sure if I have a UTI but definitely think it is bladder related. The dipstick they did in the office was negative for bacteria but they are sending it off for a 48 hour culture to be sure. It is either the start of a UTI or just an irritated bladder. When she did an internal and put some pressure on my bladder I did feel some discomfort. 

She felt my uterus and it felt a good size, my cervix was closed and showed no signs of bleeding/etc, and everything checked out well.

Baby was doing great... I got to hear it's heartbeat for the first time! It was a strong/healthy 172. Hearing that heartbeat was just amazing... I got to see it on an ultrasound at 7 weeks but had yet to hear it. 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## heaveneats

ladies i'm so worried, i've had a headache for 3 days and all of those days i took tylenol, today i had dark urine wich i know can be a sign of too much medication, i'm so worried i've harmed LO, my breasts are no longer sore either :(


----------



## wanting2010

Have you been drinking plenty of water? You may be getting dehydrated which would make your urine darker. Tylenol is safe to take during pregnancy, so I really don't think you've done anything to hurt your baby hon. As for the sore breasts, mine have come and gone the entire first trimester. You're getting to the point where your placenta may be starting to take over, so that might explain it too. :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Heaven- Tylenol is supposed to be perfectly safe.. As long as u don't go over recommended dose.. Dark urine could mean you are dehydrated.. Try adding more liquids to your diet. 

Afm: I had ob appt today.. Got to hear hb at 166!! Dr had a hard time finding it. She had to use us machine to find baby..she said baby is very active and moves away from the machine every time she gets it :)


----------



## heaveneats

I doubt I went over the recommended dose I don't think I took more than 4 pills in one day, I may be dehydrated as I was puking all day yesterday, just hoping baby is ok


----------



## skeet9924

Well puking unfortunately is a good sign.. I'm sure the baby is okay.. If it gets to the point that you can't keep water down I'd go to the hospital, it's very dangerous to get dehydrated.. My ob told me if I wasn't keeping water down to go in right away.


----------



## katyblot

Thinking of u sweedot xxx

Well, I've had pretty rubbish day. Really bad diarrhea with bit of blood (sorry tmi). Am gonna go c doc in the morning as its too late now. Really scared!
Anyone else had this, or know what it could mean?


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear youre having a rubbish day. I've never had it, but I'm sure it's nothing to do with baby, but you're definitely right going to the drs to have it checked out :)


----------



## skeet9924

Where is the blood coming from, is it from your anus or vagina?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Bright red blood with poop (sorry!) is usually okay, usually just means there is a little tear or something right in the end of the tract. I actually did have this with my first pregnancy, only for a little in first tri then went away. I'd have constipation then the diarrhea with a little blood, back and forth. So most probably pregnancy related, but always best to check with the doc, just to be sure!


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah sounds like a tear or hemmoroid . I've has the constipation and diarrhea , but no blood. Good idea to see a doc.. Hope things are okay


----------



## katyblot

skeet9924 said:


> Where is the blood coming from, is it from your anus or vagina?

Hi, yes the blood is coming from my bum!

Thanks everyone, sounds like this is quite normal, if quite icky! 
Will let u know what doc says. 

Xxx


----------



## kraftykoala

I've still got the hemorrhoid from my first baby, the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## anna1986

Hi guys

Im currently sat here in tears - why? I have no idea stupid hormones lol


----------



## bkay77

Im sending prayers for you Skeetdot. Im so sorry for what you are going through :(


----------



## sharnw

Hi all,
my ms has eased since last tuesday, YUK.. Im still petrified from that day :sick:
I find I feel off, if Im getting hungry. Just mornings, I feel nausous, Bu not that I have to puke!

I have my 1st midwife visit this saturday!


----------



## noasaint

Good luck Katy!! I've been dealing w/ constipation myself and keep expecting it hurt me some how.

Doing the happy dance today!! I talked DH into agreeing to have another scan before we see the dr for the NT testing. It just seems too long to wait to see the baby is OK. I found a place locally and she'll do an evening appointment. With my working overtime I can pay for it thankfully. Hoping to the little one again on Monday.


----------



## Mahoghani

Amazed that my morning sickness is already starting to dissipate. With my last one I was still nauseous on my way to the hospital to have him. Not complaining though! Sorry to all the mommies still not feeling so hot. :( My sympathies.


----------



## Cececo

Mahoghani said:


> Amazed that my morning sickness is already starting to dissipate. With my last one I was still nauseous on my way to the hospital to have him. Not complaining though! Sorry to all the mommies still not feeling so hot. :( My sympathies.


My MS and exhaustion is waning now too. It used to be all-day and constant, every day. Now it just pops up out of nowhere. Mostly at night, and sometimes right after I have eaten. Now comes new symptoms, like a constant dull headache. I heard it's caused by fluid retention, even behind the eyes. I'm 11 weeks and 4 days today.


----------



## Libbysmum

katyblot said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Where is the blood coming from, is it from your anus or vagina?
> 
> Hi, yes the blood is coming from my bum!
> 
> Thanks everyone, sounds like this is quite normal, if quite icky!
> Will let u know what doc says.
> 
> Xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> Exersise helps with the constipation as well as staying well hydrated, eating plenty of leafy greens and fruit? Not sure what else you can do...I think it is partly to do with pregnancy hormones unfortunately...I have had struggles with it but thankfully no major bleeds.:shrug:
> 
> Did I mention I got my first hospital appointment booked for the 30th? So happy! The lady on the phone wanted me to come in this Friday but unfortunately Friday is the ONLY day of the week I work and I really can't afford to miss work. Thankfully she was able to change it for a Thursday!Click to expand...


----------



## katyblot

Thank u for everyone's replies.
Am just back from the doc and he seems to think its a pile that's been irritated and that's what's causing the bleed. Have to take a sample tho, just to check its nothing more sinister. And go back next week. 

But he was really nice and reassured me that little bean should b just fine. 

Am still waiting for my 12 week scan date to come thru. Am getting really impatient now. 

Hugs to u all xxx


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi all im now all booked in at the anti natal clinic and will be under a consultant instead of a midwife because of my history, have another scan on the 3rd cant wait! i just wondered have any of u ladies had a natural birth after a csection before im a bit worried? x


----------



## Stelly

Klaremumof3, I personally havent but my cousin (was there for the birth) did. she was 43 weeks when she gave a natural birth after a csection to a 12lb little boy! and she did marvelously- so its definitely possible :)


----------



## klaremumof3

Thank U stelly I really don't want another c section I had 2 normal and my last was an emergency csection and was horrible so hopefully it will all go ok with this one x


----------



## rose.

I've got my booking in apt and scan tomorrow :D so excited!! Hope everything is ok with little bean :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Oooh yay Rose, exciting!


----------



## SLCMommy

klaremumof3 said:


> Thank U stelly I really don't want another c section I had 2 normal and my last was an emergency csection and was horrible so hopefully it will all go ok with this one x

I've had three C-sections, I'll be having my fourth in end of Feb :)


----------



## anna1986

SLCMommy said:


> klaremumof3 said:
> 
> 
> Thank U stelly I really don't want another c section I had 2 normal and my last was an emergency csection and was horrible so hopefully it will all go ok with this one x
> 
> I've had three C-sections, I'll be having my fourth in end of Feb :)Click to expand...

how did you find the recovery after your sections? with little ones running around?
I had a EMCS with my DD and am planning on another section - i had a easy recovery with her and just wondered if the recovery was harder the more sections you have?
x


----------



## SLCMommy

For me personally, each recovery was easier and easier. The first few days can be a little hard, but with my last baby #3, I was up walking around the night I had my C-Section. For me, I'm sore but i've never felt it to be painful. I'd assume it's JUST as sore as a woman who had a nasty vaginal tear or an episotmy (spelling?) just in a different location :) The only thing I've felt I needed time/help with was lifting baby & bathing but after a week i'm good to go with lifting baby, about two weeks after I can bathe without my husbands help. I know people who are up walking around the mall a few days after her c-section! (A little on a crazy side I think...). But overall, I found my healing to be pretty well. The only thing I've ever found painful was for the first few days the nurse comes in and massages your belly/uterus which is painfully tender bu that is the only thing I found I would actually say really hurts.


----------



## SLCMommy

As far as taking care of children goes, I assume it's the same as any woman, really. You don't want to be lifting older babies/kids regardless of how your child came into the world. Every new momma could use help with food, cleaning, cooking, watching of the kids :) It'll all fall in place! :)


----------



## anna1986

Thanks SLCMommy


----------



## hope2bmum2b

delilahtoday said:


> Sweedot said:
> 
> 
> Haven't been in this thread fr a while, I've been in a bit of a tailspin since my scan on Friday, did not go well.
> 
> At first I was elated when I saw a little flickering blob on he screen and a good yolk sac, but then she told me the baby was measuring two weeks behind and the fetal heart rate was slow, 99 and then 94! She said for 8 weeks she likes to see a heart rate in the 140s and as I was measuring behind, for 6 weeks in the 110-130 range. I've never had an early scan before so I have nothing to compare it to. IM convinced my dates are not off and she said to go back in a weeks time to see what's happening, she said its a 50/50 chance either way and to hold tight. So, yeah, that's where I'm at right now. Then she gave me the whole miscarriage shpeel...and told me if I start soaking through pads before my scan, to go to the ER. Hubby and I left in a daze with a picture of what I assume will be an angel baby by next Friday.
> 
> Don't give up hope yet! Things can turn around and have done for many people on this forum. I hope you're feeling okay and that things improve. Please let us know how you go. I'll be thinking of you :)Click to expand...

can relate all to well but i pray that things get stronger for you :flower:


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi ladies,

hope you're all doing well today/

im having a worry day. ive been really nauseous for about a week and a h;af, some days really really nauseous but though i complained i wanted it all as i knew that it meant everything was probably ok. today i have hsd alot less and have hardly noticed it where as before its been dragging me down all day. especially if my stomach is empty. i think my other symptoms are still there, bbs are still full and heavy but only really notice their soreness at night.

should i be worried that my nausea has/is fading?

normally af would be due on sunday so im already having a pretty anxious week awaiting that to NOT come....last time i only missed one af before a mc!:nope:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

hope--I don't think so! Everyone gets MS differently. Some never get any, some get it for a week. I'd count yourself lucky that you didn't have it very long!! :D


----------



## skeet9924

I agree with Athena.. Enjoy it while you don't have it, it may come bag with a vengence


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Is anyone, by chance, on Zofran and it's not making one bit of a difference in the MS game??


----------



## jmfayard

yes zofran did not help for me at all!
phenergan worked but it knocked me out and slept for a few hours.


----------



## delilahtoday

hope2bmum2b said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> hope you're all doing well today/
> 
> im having a worry day. ive been really nauseous for about a week and a h;af, some days really really nauseous but though i complained i wanted it all as i knew that it meant everything was probably ok. today i have hsd alot less and have hardly noticed it where as before its been dragging me down all day. especially if my stomach is empty. i think my other symptoms are still there, bbs are still full and heavy but only really notice their soreness at night.
> 
> should i be worried that my nausea has/is fading?
> 
> normally af would be due on sunday so im already having a pretty anxious week awaiting that to NOT come....last time i only missed one af before a mc!:nope:

Hi Hope
I had the same thing happen at about 8 weeks and started worrying. I had a scan at 9 weeks and all was well and now at 10 weeks feel pretty amazing. I agree with the other ladies - Enjoy!


----------



## Libbysmum

klaremumof3 said:


> Hi all im now all booked in at the anti natal clinic and will be under a consultant instead of a midwife because of my history, have another scan on the 3rd cant wait! i just wondered have any of u ladies had a natural birth after a csection before im a bit worried? x

Hey Klaremum, I had complications with my daughter and have been wondering the same thing...I too had a csection and after it the Dr told me there wasnt anything physically wrong with my body that I could probably have a natural v-birth next time. However I did have other issues that could prevent that :( I guess you got to plan for the possibility of both scenarios. I know I am going to ask for all the drugs possible this time round as last time I thought I was super woman and didn't ask for any which in hindsight was stupid of me.:shrug:


----------



## SLCMommy

jmfayard said:


> yes zofran did not help for me at all!
> phenergan worked but it knocked me out and slept for a few hours.

Only the zofran rapid release (on the tongue) worked for me. The actual zofran in the pill form didn't work for me at all.

Phenergan works like a charm for me too, but it makes me sleep and sleep an entire day! for HOURS!! So I only take Phenergan would absolutely needed. lol


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

SLCMommy said:


> jmfayard said:
> 
> 
> yes zofran did not help for me at all!
> phenergan worked but it knocked me out and slept for a few hours.
> 
> Only the zofran rapid release (on the tongue) worked for me. The actual zofran in the pill form didn't work for me at all.
> 
> Phenergan works like a charm for me too, but it makes me sleep and sleep an entire day! for HOURS!! So I only take Phenergan would absolutely needed. lolClick to expand...

Thanks for the comments. I didn't know there was a rapid release! I am going to the doctor for an u/s tomorrow, I'll have to ask her about that! The pill is doing absolutely nothing for me!


----------



## skeet9924

It's a shame you ladies can't get diclectin ( it's available in Canada) it has worked amazing for me. The first few days on it I was a bit nauseous.. And that's it. I thi k since I started taking it I've only actually thrown up twice and I'm just nauseous the odd time here and there. It's been a god send since I couldn't keep anything down at all


----------



## ourfate

skeet9924 said:


> It's a shame you ladies can't get diclectin ( it's available in Canada) it has worked amazing for me. The first few days on it I was a bit nauseous.. And that's it. I thi k since I started taking it I've only actually thrown up twice and I'm just nauseous the odd time here and there. It's been a god send since I couldn't keep anything down at all

I am taking it as well, it is great!!!! I still have some bad days, but really nothing compared to before taking it!


----------



## sharnw

Hi all :hi:
Been stressed and crying nearly most of the day :(
My dog died this morning :sad2:
I hope the stress isnt harming the baby


----------



## skeet9924

Oh sharn I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your dog. My dogs are my family and would be devastated :hugs: I'm sure baby is doing okay. 

I'm kind of stressed to due to my pup.. She's been sick and it's getting worse.. She's only six.. Has an auto immune disorder that causes her nose to peel and her nails to fall off.. Just the past few days she seems to have a uti.. She's been peeing like crazy.. She's even resorted to peeing in the house at night which she never even did as a puppy. It breaks my heart to see her this way.. I have a vet appt tomorrow. 

I'm sending you lots of love and :hugs: and I'll say a little prayer for your pup up in heaven


----------



## SLCMommy

AthenaPlusOne said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmfayard said:
> 
> 
> yes zofran did not help for me at all!
> phenergan worked but it knocked me out and slept for a few hours.
> 
> Only the zofran rapid release (on the tongue) worked for me. The actual zofran in the pill form didn't work for me at all.
> 
> Phenergan works like a charm for me too, but it makes me sleep and sleep an entire day! for HOURS!! So I only take Phenergan would absolutely needed. lolClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the comments. I didn't know there was a rapid release! I am going to the doctor for an u/s tomorrow, I'll have to ask her about that! The pill is doing absolutely nothing for me!Click to expand...

Yes :) Tell her the pill form isn't working and you'd like the try the "dissolvable" ones :)! :hugs:


----------



## SLCMommy

To those who had loss of a pet/sick pets: I'm sorry you are going through this. :(


----------



## sharnw

Thank you skeet and SLC 
:hugs:

skeet- I hope the vet can take good care of your pup. Hope she pulls through this :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

hey all

Just a quick check in.
11 weeks today. cant believe how quick its going. in 28 weeks or less ill be holding my little bundle of joy. 
As you can tell im having a positive day today (tomoro may not be so positive as having up and down days). so nervous for my scan on the 28th.

x


----------



## sharnw

anna- Yay for time going quick :D 
How's your ms?
Mine has gone away.../???... I hope my baby is ok :huh: But I do how ever feel I could be speaking too soon as it might creap again lol


----------



## anna1986

sharnw said:


> anna- Yay for time going quick :D
> How's your ms?
> Mine has gone away.../???... I hope my baby is ok :huh: But I do how ever feel I could be speaking too soon as it might creap again lol

ms is still here no where near as bad though so hoping its starting to fade. 
im sure your baby is fine hun although im also worried as morning sickness is easing. just want my scan to hurry up.
Am tempted to buy a doppler but then think id panic more if i couldnt hear baby on it. husband is reluctant for this reason.
x


----------



## AmyB1978

Anna, I really want a doppler too but am afraid to get one for the same reason!


----------



## rose.

Hey girls, I'm so excited got my booking in today at 230 then a quick scan at 630 :) so excited but soo nervous - im feeling much better this morning too, even my belly feels less bloated - so the scan couldn't have come at a better time.

Sorry to those who have lost/have a sick pet, I remember losing my dog we had her 18 years, was worse than losing a grandparent :(


----------



## anna1986

Amy - i keep reading the reviews and thinking should i or shouldnt i. I wanted one in my last pregnancy but decided against it for the same reasons as now. I think once isee baby at my 12 week scan i will relax slightly. Just want to know all is ok. Still have 12 days til my scan though. :-(


----------



## delilahtoday

anna1986 said:


> ms is still here no where near as bad though so hoping its starting to fade.
> im sure your baby is fine hun although im also worried as morning sickness is easing. just want my scan to hurry up.
> Am tempted to buy a doppler but then think id panic more if i couldnt hear baby on it. husband is reluctant for this reason.
> x

I got a Doppler (cheapie) and easily found the heartbeat for the first time today. I'm not quite 11 weeks. It's pretty exciting in case you change your mind :)


----------



## anna1986

delilahtoday said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> ms is still here no where near as bad though so hoping its starting to fade.
> im sure your baby is fine hun although im also worried as morning sickness is easing. just want my scan to hurry up.
> Am tempted to buy a doppler but then think id panic more if i couldnt hear baby on it. husband is reluctant for this reason.
> x
> 
> I got a Doppler (cheapie) and easily found the heartbeat for the first time today. I'm not quite 11 weeks. It's pretty exciting in case you change your mind :)Click to expand...

Which one did u get?


----------



## klaremumof3

Libbysmum said:


> klaremumof3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all im now all booked in at the anti natal clinic and will be under a consultant instead of a midwife because of my history, have another scan on the 3rd cant wait! i just wondered have any of u ladies had a natural birth after a csection before im a bit worried? x
> 
> Hey Klaremum, I had complications with my daughter and have been wondering the same thing...I too had a csection and after it the Dr told me there wasnt anything physically wrong with my body that I could probably have a natural v-birth next time. However I did have other issues that could prevent that :( I guess you got to plan for the possibility of both scenarios. I know I am going to ask for all the drugs possible this time round as last time I thought I was super woman and didn't ask for any which in hindsight was stupid of me.:shrug:Click to expand...

Hi yeah I guess I'll have to prepare myself for either just don't want he's of labour and be told in havin a csection! I couldn't have any pain relief with either of my v births first one they just didn't offer it to me and middle one was prem so wasn't allowed! Either way it's gonna hurt lol ;(


----------



## delilahtoday

anna1986 said:


> Which one did u get?

https://www.clinicalguard.com/fetal-doppler-baby-heartbeat-monitors-vascular-monitors-c-48.html
I got the $66 one. With gel!


----------



## bkay77

delilahtoday said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> ms is still here no where near as bad though so hoping its starting to fade.
> im sure your baby is fine hun although im also worried as morning sickness is easing. just want my scan to hurry up.
> Am tempted to buy a doppler but then think id panic more if i couldnt hear baby on it. husband is reluctant for this reason.
> x
> 
> I got a Doppler (cheapie) and easily found the heartbeat for the first time today. I'm not quite 11 weeks. It's pretty exciting in case you change your mind :)Click to expand...

I got a cheap one too (sonoline B) and I love hearing little one's heartbeat. So very exciting :)


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is well.
Is anyone else feeling nervous about having their scan? I have mine coming up on 21st (5 sleeps!!!) and after spending the past few weeks feeling quite relaxed about my pregnancy the closer I get to my scan date the more I'm starting to worry.
I think it's because my symptoms have started easing up now and even though I know it's normal as we head towards the end of first tri/beginning of second tri I'm barely feeling pregnant. It all seems really unreal again :shrug:
I have a Doppler but I'm scared to use it as when I was pregnant with my daughter I couldn't find a HB till quite a bit later on. I figure trying and failing to find one will be worse than not trying at all. 
Roll on Tuesday I guess when the wait will be over


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I have my first ultrasound today! If horrid morning sickness is actually a sign of a super strong pregnancy like a lot of people say, then I wouldn't be the least surprised if I'm having twins.

Because seriously. Eck.

I'll post a pic later assuming all goes well!!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi.

I'm nervous as well about my scan which is on Monday. Today I'm also starting to get excited as well though!

My sickness has started to ease up a bit as well which is making me nervous. I need to keep reminding myself that I've been waiting until 11-12 weeks for it to ease up and I should be happy about it!


----------



## rose.

I'm just about to leave for my scan, so nervous I could hardly eat my dinner and I feel sick :( just hope I see a wriggly bean with a nice strong heartbeat! Going to be heartbroken if theres nothing there.. Keep telling myself to stop being stupid but I can't shake the worry!


----------



## skeet9924

sharnw said:


> Thank you skeet and SLC
> :hugs:
> 
> skeet- I hope the vet can take good care of your pup. Hope she pulls through this :hugs:

I took her in today and she has a uti.. Lol just to add to her list .. So now she's on antibiotics 3 x a day.. I'm happy her peeing in the house is not behavioral.. Lol she costs me so much in vet bills in a year.. I used to have insurance on her but it cost so much and she was pure healthy up until she hit 5.. I took the insurance off her when she was 3


----------



## angela2011

I got the sonoline B doppler too for about 56 dollars and it is the best investment I have made. It was hard at first to find where baby was but I had a ultrasound at 9 weeks and paid close attention to where the lady put the probe and I was able to find it after then. First thing in the morning and in the evening I listen to baby's heart beat. It has been such a blessing and a comfort using it between scans.


----------



## skeet9924

I've got the hi bebe Doppler and its pretty hard to find the hb with it.. Though mind you my dr had a hard time finding the hb with hers.. I really want oh to hear the hb but it takes so long for me to find it he gives up lol


----------



## starlight2801

rose. said:


> I'm just about to leave for my scan, so nervous I could hardly eat my dinner and I feel sick :( just hope I see a wriggly bean with a nice strong heartbeat! Going to be heartbroken if theres nothing there.. Keep telling myself to stop being stupid but I can't shake the worry!

Hope it goes well :)

Good luck to everyone with scans coming up xx


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi Ladies

Not posted for a bit but been keeping up. I am over 9 weeks (yeay) but I still have to wait till 11th September till my 12 weeks scan - Argggh! Feels like ages :dohh: (will be 13 weeks by then!)

Even though I had a scan at 6 weeks and we saw HB flickering away I still feel really nervous so it cannot come soon enough. 

Cannot forget how it felt last time when blighted ovum was found at the 12 week scan. :cry:

Last 2 days have been nausea free which is good and bad. In a way it was reassuring but I also felt miserable. Still, I have found going to bed early and having plenty of sleep - not hard as I am almost asleep by 21:30! - has been helping. :sleep: Working full time is HARD - gonna start napping in the car! :haha:

One more week at work and then we have a week off - :thumbup: - booking in appt is the week we are back from hols and scan is week after that so hopefully the time will fly by and then we will be in 2nd tri :happydance:

Struggling with my jeans - roll on 2nd tri and I will invest in some maternity jeans - FINALLY!! :haha:

I find all your posts so helpful - great to know I am not alone - or mad! :wacko:

You ladies are fab!


----------



## rose.

Just got back, couldn't find baby at first I was so worried, had to drink a tonne more water and then on the second go we saw him and heard his heartbeat :) was amazing!! He's nicely tucked away in there safe and sound!


----------



## starlight2801

Great news Rose :thumbup:


----------



## anna1986

Great news rose xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Excellent news Rose x


----------



## heaveneats

congrats rose :) always settling to see your bub!

ladies my MS has finally stopped!!!! i am so thankful! yesterday at my mw appointment she put the doppler on my tummy and found it's little heartbeat within a few seconds:) she said its a little rare to hear it at 10 weeks with a small doppler but it was right under the pubic bone and easy to hear :)


----------



## Stelly

Just had to share- 11 week ultrasound of our little wiggly bean! He/she was all over the place- doctor had a hard time getting a good picture and hearing heartbeat :)
 



Attached Files:







mail-1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## sharnw

Skeet, :hugs: hope antibiodics help her heal well quick :)

Great news for scans ladies :)

cute pic of your LO stelly

I have my 1st midwife appointment tomorrow :D


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey that is great news Rose!
I just had my blood test today, got my Ultrasound for 12wks next Thursday! WOOHOO! So excited! Been a busy day here feeling a little flustered. My toddler is full of energy and I am NOT! Poor baby! 
Yesterday I picked up some maternity clothes 2nd hand off gumtree.com.au AWESOME!
I got 2 pairs of shorts and a pair of jeans and 2 dresses and a couple of tops all for the low low price of $20! SERIOUSLY COOL!


----------



## Libbysmum

Stelly said:


> Just had to share- 11 week ultrasound of our little wiggly bean! He/she was all over the place- doctor had a hard time getting a good picture and hearing heartbeat :)

Oh what a relief...it is good when they are active! Beautiful picture too! I am so worried about my little one...can hardly wait til Thursday next week to see what is baking in there!:thumbup:


----------



## Stelly

Aw, well you will definitely feel more relieved seeing your LO all wriggly at your scan :) it's amazing how much peace of mind it is! Hope you have a lovely scan next week- will have to show off a picture to us when done!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Saw little Nemo today! The heartbeat was 171 and it was great to watch the heart just beat away! Measuring perfectly for it's age :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/ivystorm/IMAG0709sm.jpg


----------



## Stelly

Very cute Athena! :D


----------



## skeet9924

I really hope I get another scan soon!! My 7 week scan looks like a blob.. Lol I'd like to see the baby now!! I wish I had a home us machine lol.. The Doppler isn't cutting it since I can't really find the hb for more then a few seconds.. It's not strong enough for my tilted uterus


----------



## Stelly

I know right... wish they would send home loaner ultrasounds! But maybe its good they don't... I probably wouldnt get anything done, just sit and watch all day:haha:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Lol! I think our Nemo only looks like it does because they did an internal, anyway. If they had done as external I would have expected a blob with no discernible features (at least now we can see a head ;))


----------



## katyblot

Congrats to all the girls who have had their scans!
Lovely pics! Thanks for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Lol Stelly your probably right.. I hardly do anything now being so tired!! Lol if I had. Us machine I'd just spend my day split up between sleep and watching my baby!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Athena- Beautiful!


----------



## starzz

12 weeks today! Have my first scan on Monday and can hardly wait to see our little one

Hope everyone is doing well and congrats to all those with great scans; am praying for the same


----------



## AmyB1978

Athena, great picture! Glad baby is doing well.

Starzz, I also have my 12 week scan on Monday (will be 12 weeks Tuesday, although they may change that as that is their date off my LMP, I think I am probably really like 2 days behind, but it is so close unless they change it drastically I am going to leave my ticker the same.) Good luck with your scan, it is my 2nd, but I am still really looking forward to seeing baby again (and this time baby is going to look much more baby like and be wiggling around!) My husband is coming with me for this one!

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## kraftykoala

Oooh loving these scan photos! Look at our little beans growing :D

Midwife booking in for me today


----------



## averitable

Loving all the scan photos, it's so exciting!

Got to wait till the 4th September for mine - first midwife appointment and scan together, I'll be 12w6. It still seems like AGES away, but actually I feel like the first six weeks have gone really quickly, so hopefully the next two will too!

I'm trying not to get all pregnancy overexcited until after my scan but it's really hard! Have had to buy a couple of maternity bits though (bump bands and a pair of jeans) for v cheap off ebay because although I can get into my clothes fine in the morning, I'm still bloating up so much by the afternoon that they're painful.

Hope everyone's doing ok and the worst of the first tri is starting to pass!


----------



## Lou1234

Oooh quite a few of us have scans next week! :happydance:


----------



## anna1986

Has anyoneheard from sweetdot? Hope shes doing ok?
Sweetdot - any news?


----------



## kraftykoala

anna1986 said:


> Has anyoneheard from sweetdot? Hope shes doing ok?
> Sweetdot - any news?

She's posted on a couple of other threads I think, I think she has her scan today.

Everything crossed for you Sweetdot


----------



## Lou1234

Anna - Sweetdot posted last night saying she had a scan today.

Sweetdot - thinking of you and hope everything goes well at your scan.


----------



## anna1986

Lou1234 said:


> Anna - Sweetdot posted last night saying she had a scan today.
> 
> Sweetdot - thinking of you and hope everything goes well at your scan.

Oh right. I looked bk but couldnt find anything. 
Fx for you sweetdot


----------



## rose.

I was just thinking the same thing, hoping everything goes ok for the scan today sweedot!


----------



## klaremumof3

fx sweetdot xxx


----------



## kraftykoala

Had my booking appointment with the midwife, it was the same one I had with both my boys, I'm soooo pleased!

I also get to book my own scan, I love this book appointments yourself system. I also get to choose between 2 scans, a straightforward dating scan or a more detailed NT scan which they do alongside bloods to look for downs. Really pleased with this as I had to pay for a private NT scan with my last baby.


----------



## kimbobaloo

hi :) im kim, i have a little boy who is 2.5 and im 11 weeks pregnant with #2 due 7th march :) got my scan on the 28th of this month 
x


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck today sweetdot!! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## anna1986

kimbobaloo said:


> hi :) im kim, i have a little boy who is 2.5 and im 11 weeks pregnant with #2 due 7th march :) got my scan on the 28th of this month
> x

Hey
We have the same due date and scan date 

Congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## Sweedot

Bad news Im afraid.

The baby has stopped growing, still measuring at 6 weeks, the heart rate has dropped also and now it is a matter of time. Hoping I pass the baby at home this week. Have a follow up. A week but that's just to ensure the heart beat has stopped. I may be offered a d and c if things have not started prior to then.

It's over.


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm so sorry sweetdot xxx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm really sorry to hear that, Swee. I'll be thinking of you this week. :(


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I am so sorry sweedot :hugs:


----------



## Stelly

I'm so sorry sweedot :hugs:


----------



## rose.

So sorry to hear this, take care of yourself x


----------



## kimbobaloo

anna1986 said:


> kimbobaloo said:
> 
> 
> hi :) im kim, i have a little boy who is 2.5 and im 11 weeks pregnant with #2 due 7th march :) got my scan on the 28th of this month
> x
> 
> Hey
> We have the same due date and scan date
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy xClick to expand...

congrats to you too :) is it your second?


----------



## skeet9924

Oh no sweet dot :hugs: I'm so sorry . Please take care of yourself and I hope you have a good support system around you


----------



## starlight2801

:hugs: sweetdot, I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## Conkers

So sorry to hear your sad news Sweetdot xxx


----------



## sweetmere

I'm so sorry sweedot :( thinking of you!!!


----------



## dannon

I am so sorry hun.. :(


----------



## anna1986

kimbobaloo said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimbobaloo said:
> 
> 
> hi :) im kim, i have a little boy who is 2.5 and im 11 weeks pregnant with #2 due 7th march :) got my scan on the 28th of this month
> x
> 
> Hey
> We have the same due date and scan date
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy xClick to expand...
> 
> congrats to you too :) is it your second?Click to expand...

It is. Sophie is 17 months now.


----------



## trying2becalm

Oh no, sweetdot, how awful! I am so sorry. :hug:

Isn't that quite unusual after seeing the heartbeat? What a shock!


----------



## starzz

so sorry sweetdot xo


----------



## ourfate

so here is my 9 week scan, saw the heart beat as well <3 
was a little confused because looked at the chart the lady was writing in and saw she wrote soething like 7w5d so im not really sure because when i went for my first ultrasound she said i was 5w59 which would make me 9 today, i know it always changes but just had me thinking, glad i got to see heart beat though!!


----------



## ourfate

sorry it didnt load here it is!
 



Attached Files:







217846_10151165431320465_1774756364_n.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rose.

Lovely scan pic :)


----------



## ~chipper~

Hiya ladies - I haven't been on in awhile, but just got caught up.

Sweetdot - I am so terribly sorry for your loss, please take care of yourself.

Thanks everyone for sharing your pics, I love them all!

My first appt with my OB is on the 23rd...so glad to be down to the final week of waiting :happydance:

Keep the pics and updates coming! :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

I think I'm finally getting my appetite back!! Today I was actually craving Chinese food!! And I still enjoyed it when I actually started eating it!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi ladies, I am a bit worried as every time I jump on my scales I seem to be loosing weight! Anyone else have this issue...I am eating well so I just don't know why the weight is slipping? Shouldn't the normal thing be to gain weight when preggers? I gained about 5kg my first trimester with the first pregnancy so this is weird for me?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I am losing weight too, I think I've lost about 2lbs since my 8 week appt. I have terrible morning sickness though and am throwing up multiple times a day, and that plus the food aversions mean I don't eat regularly :( I just try to stay as hydrated as possible and make sure I keep my prenatal down.

I didn't gain any weight during first tri last time (though I didn't lose either).


----------



## skeet9924

I have a bit of a tmi question for you ladies. Is it normal to have a lot of discharge in pregnancy.. I feel like my underwear is always wet! I'm not sure if it's caused by my progesterone ( crinone vaginally 2x a day ) or what :shrug: is this normal??


----------



## Libbysmum

skeet9924 said:


> I have a bit of a tmi question for you ladies. Is it normal to have a lot of discharge in pregnancy.. I feel like my underwear is always wet! I'm not sure if it's caused by my progesterone ( crinone vaginally 2x a day ) or what :shrug: is this normal??

Totally normal! Panty liners will help but yes, discharge galore while pregnant:blush:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks!! Unfotunately for me I'm allergic to panty liners :( So I have to just make sure I always have a few extra undies with me


----------



## AmyB1978

Sweetdot, 

I am so sorry that your appointment did not go well today. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

:shrug: Trying to upload a bump pictue...does anyone else think I look huge for 11wks and 3 days? Sorry for the messy bathroom in the background!
 



Attached Files:







funny pics 010.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 14









funny pics 011.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## skeet9924

You actually look like me and I'm only 10 weeks with my first. Lol I had a bit of a belly before but it's gotten harder and rounder almost as if my uterus is pushing my fat up :haha: the bloat doesn't help.. Lol I just get bigger and bigger as the day goes on!!


----------



## Libbysmum

skeet9924 said:


> You actually look like me and I'm only 10 weeks with my first. Lol I had a bit of a belly before but it's gotten harder and rounder almost as if my uterus is pushing my fat up :haha: the bloat doesn't help.. Lol I just get bigger and bigger as the day goes on!!

LOL I haven't actually put on any weight but I think most of it is from my previous pregnancy belly which I haven't shed. I know I am getting some what wider though cause I can't fit in my jeans without the baby belly band thing holding my pants together!:thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

I can luckily still fit in my jeans..atleast at the beginning of the day..towards night time though I cant wait to put on my sweats or pjs as I start getting un comfy..I think i'll take another pic tomorrow morning to compare :)

This is my bump at 7 weeks 6 days
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0914.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmyB1978

I can get into my regular pants but they are just so uncomfortable that I've been mostly wearing maternity pants for awhile now. Part of me wanted to wear my pants as long as I could (since who knows if I will fit back into them after baby) but the part of me that wants to be comfortable always wins over!

I swear scrubs to work and just got my maternity scrubs... I am soooo excited to be able to be more comfortable at work. Unfortunately the pants are super baggy around my calfs and too long on me. One of the women I work with has shortened/taken in pants for some other people so I am thinking of asking her to do the same for me.

I will post my next picture on Tuesday, or Wednesday, when I hit 12 weeks. My next scan is Monday and my DH is actually going to be able to be there! I am excited, and also a little nervous... though less nervous since I heard a good strong heartbeat from the baby this past Monday.

Not sure if I posted here, but DH and I are in the process of trying to buy a house.... we put in a bid/contract on one that we both love and are hoping they accept... our realtor said we would probably not hear anything until Monday. Keep your fingers crossed for us... we love the home! If it doesn't work out there is one other one we really like or we might just keep looking.


----------



## rose.

Good luck with the house! :)


----------



## JadeLeigh93

Hey, my estimated due date is march 20th 2013 :) x


----------



## skeet9924

Fingers crossed that you get your house!!! 

Welcome jade


----------



## Agiboma

Hi all,

Mind if i join you. Im due in April (40) weeks but i will be having a csection @ 37 weeks if all goes well that makes my new due in March. Look forward to sharing the journey with you ladies


----------



## katyblot

Sending u hugs sweedot, thinking of u xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Ugh figures.. I have a wedding to go to today and I can't even keep my diclectin down long enough to help with my ms :(


----------



## anna1986

Here's my 11+3 bump! I feel huge compared to when I was pregnant mith my 1st!
(Excuse the nakedness I'm too hot to put clothes on at moment as its currently 34'c)


----------



## Amluro

starzz said:


> so sorry sweetdot xo

Hi again....

Is anyone having back pain and a little line in their belly already?


----------



## SLCMommy

ladies, I can't believe I am 12 weeks today! :)


----------



## anna1986

SLCMommy said:


> ladies, I can't believe I am 12 weeks today! :)

Congrats on getting to 12 weeks. I cant wait til i get to week 12! Only 4 more days to go :)


----------



## ourfate

skeet9924 said:


> Ugh figures.. I have a wedding to go to today and I can't even keep my diclectin down long enough to help with my ms :(

I have a wedding where I am the maid of honor! And I'm veryyyyyyy worried about my ms and how that will go! I'm so worried I will have to run to be sick in middle of ceremony!


----------



## Lou1234

Think my husband might divorce me tonight - I'm slightly windy and it isn't very nice!


----------



## anna1986

Lou1234 said:


> Think my husband might divorce me tonight - I'm slightly windy and it isn't very nice!

Lol pregnancy is so glam isnt it?!


----------



## Lou1234

anna1986 said:


> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> Think my husband might divorce me tonight - I'm slightly windy and it isn't very nice!
> 
> Lol pregnancy is so glam isnt it?!Click to expand...

I've had a lot of him saying "what on earth is wrong with you?" recently!

My answer is simply "I'm pregnant" with a smile on my face!


----------



## ohmygoodness

skeet9924 said:


> Thanks!! Unfotunately for me I'm allergic to panty liners :( So I have to just make sure I always have a few extra undies with me

Have you looked into mama cloth? Especially because post partum you'll need to wear pads. Mama cloth are washable pads (they make liners too) from different fabrics. Etsy.com has many sellers who make it. I get really sensitive to pads myself, so am planning on buying some for when baby comes.


----------



## heaveneats

anna1986 said:


> Here's my 11+3 bump! I feel huge compared to when I was pregnant mith my 1st!
> (Excuse the nakedness I'm too hot to put clothes on at moment as its currently 34'c)
> View attachment 461243

holy moly! i have hardly any bump! i thought thats what i would look like sadly ive got just blubby fat


----------



## SLCMommy

Is anyone else getting hot flashes?


----------



## AmyB1978

SLC, I have been. As a matter of fact I had a quite comical moment the other day. I was taking a patient's blood pressure and when it was done she was like "Oh, it's okay, that's good cause I was having a hot flash while you were taking it and I was worried." I proceeded to tell her that it may not have been a hot flash, that it just felt warm in the room but then realized, and laughed really hard to myself, that I could have just been in the midst of one too!!! :rofl:


----------



## Libbysmum

anna1986 said:


> Here's my 11+3 bump! I feel huge compared to when I was pregnant mith my 1st!
> (Excuse the nakedness I'm too hot to put clothes on at moment as its currently 34'c)
> View attachment 461243

Oh good- your belly looks like mine! Such a relief...I was really thinking I was huge cause with my first I din't show at all until I was about 16wks!:dohh:


----------



## Stelly

Aw such a cute bump! I feel like I'm just bloated.. and look chubby(er) than usual :haha: can't wait to get a proper bump!


----------



## SLCMommy

AmyB1978 said:


> SLC, I have been. As a matter of fact I had a quite comical moment the other day. I was taking a patient's blood pressure and when it was done she was like "Oh, it's okay, that's good cause I was having a hot flash while you were taking it and I was worried." I proceeded to tell her that it may not have been a hot flash, that it just felt warm in the room but then realized, and laughed really hard to myself, that I could have just been in the midst of one too!!! :rofl:

Are you a medical assistant?:winkwink:


----------



## sharnw

So sorry for your loss sweetdot :hugs: xxoxoxxoxoxo


----------



## skeet9924

ohmygoodness said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Unfotunately for me I'm allergic to panty liners :( So I have to just make sure I always have a few extra undies with me
> 
> Have you looked into mama cloth? Especially because post partum you'll need to wear pads. Mama cloth are washable pads (they make liners too) from different fabrics. Etsy.com has many sellers who make it. I get really sensitive to pads myself, so am planning on buying some for when baby comes.Click to expand...

Thanks!! I'll look into it.. Apparently you can also buy all natural organic type pads and panty liners as well.. The are apparently really good for sensitive skin


----------



## anna1986

Libbysmum said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Here's my 11+3 bump! I feel huge compared to when I was pregnant mith my 1st!
> (Excuse the nakedness I'm too hot to put clothes on at moment as its currently 34'c)
> View attachment 461243
> 
> 
> Oh good- your belly looks like mine! Such a relief...I was really thinking I was huge cause with my first I din't show at all until I was about 16wks!:dohh:Click to expand...

I keep thinkin im gunna be the size of a house by the time its born lol


----------



## AmyB1978

SLCMommy said:


> AmyB1978 said:
> 
> 
> SLC, I have been. As a matter of fact I had a quite comical moment the other day. I was taking a patient's blood pressure and when it was done she was like "Oh, it's okay, that's good cause I was having a hot flash while you were taking it and I was worried." I proceeded to tell her that it may not have been a hot flash, that it just felt warm in the room but then realized, and laughed really hard to myself, that I could have just been in the midst of one too!!! :rofl:
> 
> Are you a medical assistant?:winkwink:Click to expand...

No, I am an Optometric Technician.


----------



## Aimee.gee

Quick wee update im now 8 weeks hehe but after 3 and a half years and a beautiful baby boy my partner and I have decided to seperate so solo mother to two here i come :/


----------



## delilahtoday

Aimee.gee said:


> Quick wee update im now 8 weeks hehe but after 3 and a half years and a beautiful baby boy my partner and I have decided to seperate so solo mother to two here i come :/

I'm really sorry to hear that. If you need to chat feel free to yell out :) hope you're doing okay.


----------



## rose.

My husband and I are making the most of the nice weather with a trip to the beach today :) nice to get some fresh air and stop thinking about feeling rubbish!


----------



## starlight2801

Hugs Aimee.gee :hugs:

You are a lucky lady Rose. We don't have sunshine here. It was ok early on but it has been raining heavily since mid morning. 

All ok with me though. Two sleeps till US now. Very scared but kind of excited too. I can't wait to see my bean but just hope everything is ok x


----------



## rose.

We were lucky, when we arrived at the beach it was hail stoning! So went and got some lunch and by the time we finished it had stopped raining and was lovely and hot again!

Good luck for your scan, I'm sure everything is fine :)


----------



## starlight2801

Thank you and glad you had a good day x


----------



## katyblot

Aimee.gee said:


> Quick wee update im now 8 weeks hehe but after 3 and a half years and a beautiful baby boy my partner and I have decided to seperate so solo mother to two here i come :/[/QUOTE
> 
> :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

aimee :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

Hugs for Aimee.gee. Hope you have a good support network...I am sure the little newbie will be loved by everyone!


----------



## delilahtoday

I'm not sure if this link will work but we had an 11 week scan yesterday...Very exciting!

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150991143976576

Hopefully it works...

To the ladies talking about the beach - Jealous! It's freezing in my part of the world! Though my partner and daughter did get to go snowboarding today which is pretty cool - literally!

I hope everyone has had a great weekend!


----------



## SLCMommy

delilahtoday said:


> I'm not sure if this link will work but we had an 11 week scan yesterday...Very exciting!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150991143976576
> 
> Hopefully it works...
> 
> To the ladies talking about the beach - Jealous! It's freezing in my part of the world! Though my partner and daughter did get to go snowboarding today which is pretty cool - literally!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a great weekend!

Congrats!

Where do you live that it would be freezing this time of the year?


----------



## delilahtoday

SLCMommy said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Where do you live that it would be freezing this time of the year?

Australia..under a ski mountain!


----------



## twice unlucky

hi ladies jus a question does anyone have symptoms that have disappeared at 9 weeks? i.e boovs feel normal n small again :-\


----------



## starzz

that's amazing! I have my first scan tomorrow; cant wait


----------



## delilahtoday

twice unlucky said:


> hi ladies jus a question does anyone have symptoms that have disappeared at 9 weeks? i.e boovs feel normal n small again :-\

Mine started leaving at 8.5 weeks and I had to push my boobs quite hard for them to be sore which was strange after them being SO painful. The boob discomfort is slowly coming back but now I only feel dizzy occasionally and no sickness. Enjoy!
P.S It didn't leave until 12 weeks with my first child so I was surprised and suspicious but it's all fine.


----------



## delilahtoday

starzz said:


> that's amazing! I have my first scan tomorrow; cant wait

So exciting. Your baby will be bigger which will be cool. Have fun with it! It's very cool :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Starzz, My 12 week scan is tomorrow... fxd for us both!


----------



## sharnw

My midwife gave me my referral for a scan :happydance:
I go for my scan in 2 more weeks :yipee:


----------



## Libbysmum

delilahtoday said:


> I'm not sure if this link will work but we had an 11 week scan yesterday...Very exciting!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150991143976576
> 
> Hopefully it works...
> 
> To the ladies talking about the beach - Jealous! It's freezing in my part of the world! Though my partner and daughter did get to go snowboarding today which is pretty cool - literally!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a great weekend!


That was great! It is good to meet another Aussie! We are in QLD...got my US on Thursday!!! Hooray! I hope my bean is as busy and funny to watch as your cutie.:thumbup:


----------



## delilahtoday

Libbysmum said:


> That was great! It is good to meet another Aussie! We are in QLD...got my US on Thursday!!! Hooray! I hope my bean is as busy and funny to watch as your cutie.:thumbup:

Oh cool, very nice to have another Aussie! We just moved from QLD to VIC this year :) you must be nice and warm there.
I hope your scan goes well!


----------



## katyblot

delilahtoday said:


> I'm not sure if this link will work but we had an 11 week scan yesterday...Very exciting!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150991143976576
> 
> Hopefully it works...
> 
> To the ladies talking about the beach - Jealous! It's freezing in my part of the world! Though my partner and daughter did get to go snowboarding today which is pretty cool - literally!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a great weekend!


Wow, congrats, that was so cool!


----------



## rose.

I feel a lot less nauseous this morning - and haven't been physically sick for quite a few days now. I guess we are getting to the point where the placenta is starting to take over, so we will start to feel better :)


----------



## twice unlucky

delilah the video is amazing congratulations!


----------



## starzz

AmyB1978 said:


> Starzz, My 12 week scan is tomorrow... fxd for us both!

Good luck at your scan today!! I could barely sleep last night as its all I could think about; it's like Christmas!! 
Hoping all goes well. I'm praying that I'll be posting some pics for skull/nub guesses later today :)


----------



## trying2becalm

delilahtoday said:


> I'm not sure if this link will work but we had an 11 week scan yesterday...Very exciting!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150991143976576
> 
> Hopefully it works...
> 
> To the ladies talking about the beach - Jealous! It's freezing in my part of the world! Though my partner and daughter did get to go snowboarding today which is pretty cool - literally!
> 
> I hope everyone has had a great weekend!

Wow that was amazing!! Thanks far sharing it. So nervous about our scan which is still 3 weeks away!!!
Even though we had a scan at 6 weeks and saw HB I just feel so worried about it all. I know at least it won't be blighted ovum like last time but what happened to sweetdot is so awful I am stressing out a bit today. 
I have been suffering less nausea the last few days which was nice but also a worry (silly I know) and now today I feel exhausted and sick again as well as stressed I am doing my own head in!!!
This little video really picked me up though, for a few mins at least. Maybe that's what my little bean looks like right now, wiggling around? Hopefully.


----------



## trying2becalm

starzz said:


> AmyB1978 said:
> 
> 
> Starzz, My 12 week scan is tomorrow... fxd for us both!
> 
> Good luck at your scan today!! I could barely sleep last night as its all I could think about; it's like Christmas!!
> Hoping all goes well. I'm praying that I'll be posting some pics for skull/nub guesses later today :)Click to expand...

Good luck to you both!! Looking forward to seeing some cute pics later. Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Starzz,

good luck!!

I didn't sleep so well either but am hoping to be able to fall back asleep for another two hours or so because I am exhausted and don't have to be up till a little after 7am! I have to work right after my scan so probably won't be able to post any updates/pictures until this evening. Looking forward to seeing your scan pick too!


----------



## Lou1234

Morning all.

Here is my baby at 12+3 (my due date stayed at 1st March). Little one was moving arms and legs but wouldn't move positions for the Downs Syndrome test! I had to go and drink more water and try again but nope. Had to go and sit in the waiting room for a bit and then they had another go but still baby was comfortable and even with me jiggling about and coughing it would not shift! :shrug:

We are staying Team Yellow but feel free to let me know what you think I'm having!
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kraftykoala

Lou1234 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Here is my baby at 12+3 (my due date stayed at 1st March). Little one was moving arms and legs but wouldn't move positions for the Downs Syndrome test! I had to go and drink more water and try again but nope. Had to go and sit in the waiting room for a bit and then they had another go but still baby was comfortable and even with me jiggling about and coughing it would not shift! :shrug:
> 
> We are staying Team Yellow but feel free to let me know what you think I'm having!

Awwww hello baby! I think boy :)


----------



## katyblot

Lou1234 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Here is my baby at 12+3 (my due date stayed at 1st March). Little one was moving arms and legs but wouldn't move positions for the Downs Syndrome test! I had to go and drink more water and try again but nope. Had to go and sit in the waiting room for a bit and then they had another go but still baby was comfortable and even with me jiggling about and coughing it would not shift! :shrug:
> 
> We are staying Team Yellow but feel free to let me know what you think I'm having!


Congrats, lovely pic! Am gonna guess girl! 

And good luck to everyone else having scans today.

Hav had my date thru for 12 week scan, its next tues, 28th, so only just over a week to wait!


----------



## AmyB1978

Lou, beautiful scan! I have no idea re: boy or girl, I am horrible at what to even look for! I am hoping to get some guesses myself soon because our 12 week scan is in 30 minutes! SOoooo excited and sooo nervous!!!


----------



## anna1986

katyblot said:


> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> Here is my baby at 12+3 (my due date stayed at 1st March). Little one was moving arms and legs but wouldn't move positions for the Downs Syndrome test! I had to go and drink more water and try again but nope. Had to go and sit in the waiting room for a bit and then they had another go but still baby was comfortable and even with me jiggling about and coughing it would not shift! :shrug:
> 
> We are staying Team Yellow but feel free to let me know what you think I'm having!
> 
> 
> Congrats, lovely pic! Am gonna guess girl!
> 
> And good luck to everyone else having scans today.
> 
> Hav had my date thru for 12 week scan, its next tues, 28th, so only just over a week to wait!Click to expand...

My 12 week scan is on the 28th too. seems like ages away still though x



AmyB1978 said:


> Lou, beautiful scan! I have no idea re: boy or girl, I am horrible at what to even look for! I am hoping to get some guesses myself soon because our 12 week scan is in 30 minutes! SOoooo excited and sooo nervous!!!

Good luck with your scan xx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Lou1234 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Here is my baby at 12+3 (my due date stayed at 1st March). Little one was moving arms and legs but wouldn't move positions for the Downs Syndrome test! I had to go and drink more water and try again but nope. Had to go and sit in the waiting room for a bit and then they had another go but still baby was comfortable and even with me jiggling about and coughing it would not shift! :shrug:
> 
> We are staying Team Yellow but feel free to let me know what you think I'm having!

It's amazing how much a baby can change between 8 weeks and 12 weeks! How awesome! I say boy ;)


----------



## sportysgirl

Had my appointment through for my first scan, its 3rd September only 2 more weeks to wait!

Lime today! 

Hope everyone is well, xx


----------



## boxxey

Im an olive today :-D


----------



## Stelly

How exciting AmyB! You'll have to share your ultrasound pic! It's amazing how fast they grow!


----------



## starzz

Hi ladies
Our scan went extremely well today
NT measurement was 2.0 which I'm told is normal

How do I attach a pic from iPad?


----------



## delilahtoday

Lou1234 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Here is my baby at 12+3 (my due date stayed at 1st March). Little one was moving arms and legs but wouldn't move positions for the Downs Syndrome test! I had to go and drink more water and try again but nope. Had to go and sit in the waiting room for a bit and then they had another go but still baby was comfortable and even with me jiggling about and coughing it would not shift! :shrug:
> 
> We are staying Team Yellow but feel free to let me know what you think I'm having!

Very cool scan picture!


----------



## starzz

on my pc
here are some pics.....gender guesses welcome :)
 



Attached Files:







profile 2.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6









profile 3.png
File size: 222.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## boxxey

Starzz those are awesome scan pics i am guessing boy


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Great photos Starzz, I'm guessing boy!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi Girls, 
I have some spotting...it started last night and is very mild- not enough to fill a panty liner or anything but present when I wipe so I don't know if I should be worried or not. My thought is I was over doing things the past couple of days but it does make me a little nervous. I am hoping it is just the cervical pollup like I had with my daughter and stop after a couple of days? I have my US on Thursday but not sure if I should call my GP or just sit tight?


----------



## SLCMommy

Libbysmum said:


> Hi Girls,
> I have some spotting...it started last night and is very mild- not enough to fill a panty liner or anything but present when I wipe so I don't know if I should be worried or not. My thought is I was over doing things the past couple of days but it does make me a little nervous. I am hoping it is just the cervical pollup like I had with my daughter and stop after a couple of days? I have my US on Thursday but not sure if I should call my GP or just sit tight?

In my honest opinion, I would not wait. It is not normal for there to be any kind of bleeding at 11 weeks. If I were you I would have already contacted the doctor. First thing tomorrow I suggest you get in touch with your medial provider.:hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

I agree!! I'd call your dr ASAP.. I've suffered several losses do I would have been in energ as soon as I noticed it.. I don't mean to freak you out but any sign of blood would freak me out


----------



## SLCMommy

skeet9924 said:


> I agree!! I'd call your dr ASAP.. I've suffered several losses do I would have been in energ as soon as I noticed it.. I don't mean to freak you out but any sign of blood would freak me out


Same here! I had a loss in January at 14 weeks with no sign at all! (no heartbeat on the doppler at the dr's office at a regular ob appointment), If I personally ever see blood I'd be in the emergency room so fast a trail of smoke would be behind my feet. That's not something I'd personally wait out on. Babies are just too precious. If you are going to lose them, usually you can't stop it this early but rushing to the emergency room would be my first reaction.


----------



## skeet9924

SLCMommy said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> I agree!! I'd call your dr ASAP.. I've suffered several losses do I would have been in energ as soon as I noticed it.. I don't mean to freak you out but any sign of blood would freak me out
> 
> 
> Same here! I had a loss in January at 14 weeks with no sign at all! (no heartbeat on the doppler at the dr's office at a regular ob appointment), If I personally ever see blood I'd be in the emergency room so fast a trail of smoke would be behind my feet. That's not something I'd personally wait out on. Babies are just too precious. If you are going to lose them, usually you can't stop it this early but rushing to the emergency room would be my first reaction.Click to expand...

OMG I'm so sorry about your loss that is so freaky!! That currently is my biggest night mare...I'm terrified about my ob appt on wed as I'm always afraid the hb wont be there. I have a home doppler but i'm not being very successful at finding the hb. I think i find it for a second or two..usually around 167 but then I lose it just as quick as I find it... Scares me so much!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Libbysmum, Hope things are okay. Will be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## AmyB1978

We are a plum now and our scan went amazing yesterday! We didn't do a formal NT scan but they took measurements and those looked good, baby's heart beat was good, basic anatomy looked good, and baby is right on track with growth! It was so amazing to see our little one, this was the first time DH was able to go with me, and we could have looked at the baby all day long! 

Baby was wiggling around but also uncooperative and would not go into a position that made the NT measurements easy. My DH said, you know that is our child, it is stubborn! 
They eventually got all the measurements they needed and baby being uncooperative just meant we got to see it longer.

The tech was calling the baby it or baby the entire time but for one portion she started calling it a he, made me wonder if perhaps she saw a hint of something? Time will tell. Our next scan is at 16 weeks and we are hoping to find out gender then... guess in the meantime are very welcome!

We don't know about the house yet, we are still waiting to see if they accept our offer.... sounds like they are trying to get things nailed down (they are relocating) so they can give us a reasonable/accurate date. We are supposed to hear tomorrow(today now) or Wednesday.

We are over the moon that little one is doing so well.
 



Attached Files:







EPSON003.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 7









EPSON005.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 7









EPSON007.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Hmm...I say it looks like a girl, Amy! :)


----------



## anna1986

Libbysmum said:


> Hi Girls,
> I have some spotting...it started last night and is very mild- not enough to fill a panty liner or anything but present when I wipe so I don't know if I should be worried or not. My thought is I was over doing things the past couple of days but it does make me a little nervous. I am hoping it is just the cervical pollup like I had with my daughter and stop after a couple of days? I have my US on Thursday but not sure if I should call my GP or just sit tight?

def get checked out hun x
hope alls ok xxxx


----------



## rose.

Hope everything's ok Libby's mum thinking of you :hugs:

I'm 10 weeks tomorrow - a quarter of the way there :D nausea and sickness seems to be subsiding now which I hope is a good sign, I've got that worry in the back of my mind but I'm still exhausted and my BBs are sore and heavy so fingers crossed!

Got to phone up on Thursday to get my next scan date hope its not too far away :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Ladies, I am afraid it is sad news...not what I wanted to hear at all. Went to the GP about the spotting and he sent me off right then and there to have an US. The lady first said my uterus was way down and hard to reach and said drink more water and so I sat in the waiting room a while and drank water then she took me to a different room with a better quality scanner and still had trouble with it so another sonographer came to have a go. The next lady said something about she thinks that is the embryo right there and pointed out a greyish blob to me...right then my heart sank..."Embryo? I was thinking...what do you mean embryo...it's suppose to be a foetus" So they said it is only measuring at 7wks and 1 day :( I was dumbfounded! I didn't want to cry but my 13mth old daughter was crying because she was tired and they asked if I wanted an internal to double check but since she was crying so much I said not to worry...they said I would probably get heavier bleeding but if nothing was happening within the week to go get a D and C?? not familiar with this term. :(
So I talked to DH about it all tonight and we made a Dr appointment tomorrow.


----------



## anna1986

Libbysmum said:


> Hey Ladies, I am afraid it is sad news...not what I wanted to hear at all. Went to the GP about the spotting and he sent me off right then and there to have an US. The lady first said my uterus was way down and hard to reach and said drink more water and so I sat in the waiting room a while and drank water then she took me to a different room with a better quality scanner and still had trouble with it so another sonographer came to have a go. The next lady said something about she thinks that is the embryo right there and pointed out a greyish blob to me...right then my heart sank..."Embryo? I was thinking...what do you mean embryo...it's suppose to be a foetus" So they said it is only measuring at 7wks and 1 day :( I was dumbfounded! I didn't want to cry but my 13mth old daughter was crying because she was tired and they asked if I wanted an internal to double check but since she was crying so much I said not to worry...they said I would probably get heavier bleeding but if nothing was happening within the week to go get a D and C?? not familiar with this term. :(
> So I talked to DH about it all tonight and we made a Dr appointment tomorrow.

Im so sorry hun xx


----------



## rose.

So sorry to hear that. :( take care of yourself!

I spoke to soon about the sickness, just been sick again :(


----------



## SLCMommy

Libbysmum said:


> Hey Ladies, I am afraid it is sad news...not what I wanted to hear at all. Went to the GP about the spotting and he sent me off right then and there to have an US. The lady first said my uterus was way down and hard to reach and said drink more water and so I sat in the waiting room a while and drank water then she took me to a different room with a better quality scanner and still had trouble with it so another sonographer came to have a go. The next lady said something about she thinks that is the embryo right there and pointed out a greyish blob to me...right then my heart sank..."Embryo? I was thinking...what do you mean embryo...it's suppose to be a foetus" So they said it is only measuring at 7wks and 1 day :( I was dumbfounded! I didn't want to cry but my 13mth old daughter was crying because she was tired and they asked if I wanted an internal to double check but since she was crying so much I said not to worry...they said I would probably get heavier bleeding but if nothing was happening within the week to go get a D and C?? not familiar with this term. :(
> So I talked to DH about it all tonight and we made a Dr appointment tomorrow.

Oh no!! :cry: I am so sorry. xx

Please update on what the doctors tell you tomorrow. My heart goes out to you, sweetie.


----------



## starzz

AmyB1978 said:


> We are a plum now and our scan went amazing yesterday! We didn't do a formal NT scan but they took measurements and those looked good, baby's heart beat was good, basic anatomy looked good, and baby is right on track with growth! It was so amazing to see our little one, this was the first time DH was able to go with me, and we could have looked at the baby all day long!
> 
> Baby was wiggling around but also uncooperative and would not go into a position that made the NT measurements easy. My DH said, you know that is our child, it is stubborn!
> They eventually got all the measurements they needed and baby being uncooperative just meant we got to see it longer.
> 
> The tech was calling the baby it or baby the entire time but for one portion she started calling it a he, made me wonder if perhaps she saw a hint of something? Time will tell. Our next scan is at 16 weeks and we are hoping to find out gender then... guess in the meantime are very welcome!
> 
> We don't know about the house yet, we are still waiting to see if they accept our offer.... sounds like they are trying to get things nailed down (they are relocating) so they can give us a reasonable/accurate date. We are supposed to hear tomorrow(today now) or Wednesday.
> 
> We are over the moon that little one is doing so well.


Congrats on your good scan!!
I'm guessing boy but I really have no idea :)
Love e pics


----------



## starzz

Libbysmum said:


> Hey Ladies, I am afraid it is sad news...not what I wanted to hear at all. Went to the GP about the spotting and he sent me off right then and there to have an US. The lady first said my uterus was way down and hard to reach and said drink more water and so I sat in the waiting room a while and drank water then she took me to a different room with a better quality scanner and still had trouble with it so another sonographer came to have a go. The next lady said something about she thinks that is the embryo right there and pointed out a greyish blob to me...right then my heart sank..."Embryo? I was thinking...what do you mean embryo...it's suppose to be a foetus" So they said it is only measuring at 7wks and 1 day :( I was dumbfounded! I didn't want to cry but my 13mth old daughter was crying because she was tired and they asked if I wanted an internal to double check but since she was crying so much I said not to worry...they said I would probably get heavier bleeding but if nothing was happening within the week to go get a D and C?? not familiar with this term. :(
> So I talked to DH about it all tonight and we made a Dr appointment tomorrow.

So sorry; you are in my thoughts


----------



## delilahtoday

Libbysmum said:


> Hey Ladies, I am afraid it is sad news...not what I wanted to hear at all. Went to the GP about the spotting and he sent me off right then and there to have an US. The lady first said my uterus was way down and hard to reach and said drink more water and so I sat in the waiting room a while and drank water then she took me to a different room with a better quality scanner and still had trouble with it so another sonographer came to have a go. The next lady said something about she thinks that is the embryo right there and pointed out a greyish blob to me...right then my heart sank..."Embryo? I was thinking...what do you mean embryo...it's suppose to be a foetus" So they said it is only measuring at 7wks and 1 day :( I was dumbfounded! I didn't want to cry but my 13mth old daughter was crying because she was tired and they asked if I wanted an internal to double check but since she was crying so much I said not to worry...they said I would probably get heavier bleeding but if nothing was happening within the week to go get a D and C?? not familiar with this term. :(
> So I talked to DH about it all tonight and we made a Dr appointment tomorrow.

Heya, I'm terribly sorry you guys are going through this. I'll be thinking of you and if you want to chat let me know. I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## starlight2801

So sorry Libby's mum :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lou1234

Sorry to read your update Libbysmum :hugs:


----------



## starlight2801

I hope that it's still ok to share my good news, in the light of such sad news from Libbysmum.

I have just come back from my dating scan and have seen my LO's heart beating and limbs waving and I'm so relieved everything is ok :cloud9:

My EDD has actually been moved forward by a week and my baby is now due on 6 March, which is my daughters 2nd birthday!!

This also means I'm officially 12 weeks rather than 11. Maia's due date was brought forward after US but still arrived later than her original EDD based on my lmp so it doesn't necessarily mean anything but I'm certainly more than happy to speed through first tri a whole week quicker :thumbup: x


----------



## AmyB1978

Libbysmum, I am so so very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## bkay77

I have my NT scan today..... Im soooo nervous. Ive never had these tests done before with my other kids...... Fingers crossed everything looks perfect. I heard the heartbeat this morning with my doppler, so that makes me feel better. Now Im just worried about all the measurements 
>insert nervous smiley icon here<


----------



## bkay77

I just read your sad news libbysmom :( My heart goes out to you xoxo Im so sorry


----------



## anna1986

thats great news starlight :) x


----------



## skeet9924

I'm so sorry libbysmum :hugs: 


To the rest of you with positive scans congrats and good luck to those having upcoming scans!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So sorry libbysmum :hugs:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm so sorry to hear that Libby :( you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Congrats on the good scan starlight!


----------



## kraftykoala

So sorry Libbysmum, sending you love xxxx


----------



## boxxey

Is very light light brownish discharge normal @ 9 weeks pregnant


----------



## SLCMommy

boxxey said:


> Is very light light brownish discharge normal @ 9 weeks pregnant

Well, than can be tricky...because it can be a yes or a no.

Brown is better than bright red, because brown symbolizes old blood. However, at nine weeks, one would wonder when you would have bled because you are well past implantation bleeding. I'd say it CAN be normal, but not to freak you out... but it also can be a sign of an impending miscarriage. However, be rest assured that brown discharge is not an automatic alarm like bright red spotting. 

If I were you, I would call your medical provider who you have for this pregnancy and let them know you've had some old blood/brown in your discharge. They will do one of two things. Either tell you just to keep an eye on it, or they will have you come in for an ultrasound. I'd definitely call your physician or midwife and let them make the call. I would not ignore this since you are 9 weeks. 

Good luck!! :hugs:xxx


----------



## boxxey

I called my dr he said to go to the er so im here waiting


----------



## SLCMommy

boxxey said:


> I called my dr he said to go to the er so im here waiting

I'm glad you went and called your doctor right away. 

Here is the rule of thumb to go by:

While bleeding of ANY kind during pregnancy can, in fact be normal...

always treat it like it isn't, because theoretically a woman should not be bleeding during pregnancy.

Keep us posted, good luck!


----------



## sportysgirl

So sorry Libbys mum, thinking of you. xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Hey boxxey.. Brown is supposed to be old blood but I'd still call and make sure.. Better to be safe


----------



## katyblot

Thinking of u libbysmum:hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

boxxey said:


> I called my dr he said to go to the er so im here waiting

Better to be seen and reassured I'd say. I had old blood at around 5 weeks and 9 weeks with my first and all was fine, fingers crossed its the same for you xx


----------



## anna1986

Hey just thought id update

I know this sounds a little crazy but im sure i felt baby last night was layin in bed on my back just thinking and i felt it it felt like little bubbles popping ( i instantly remembered the feeling from my 1st pregnancy)! Told hubby n he was like well if u felt it then u felt it although i was like surely its a bit early!
As for the rest well....... Still cant believe im 12 weeks tomorrow  got my scan next tues so excited to see my bean. As for symptoms the tiredness is still a killer today has been the worse as my toddler refused to nap so i didnt get one either. On the plus side she went to bed at 5pm n i am in bed now 7pm lol the sicknesshas eased loads but is still there especially 1st thing.
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## SLCMommy

anna1986 said:


> Hey just thought id update
> 
> I know this sounds a little crazy but im sure i felt baby last night was layin in bed on my back just thinking and i felt it it felt like little bubbles popping ( i instantly remembered the feeling from my 1st pregnancy)! Told hubby n he was like well if u felt it then u felt it although i was like surely its a bit early!
> As for the rest well....... Still cant believe im 12 weeks tomorrow  got my scan next tues so excited to see my bean. As for symptoms the tiredness is still a killer today has been the worse as my toddler refused to nap so i didnt get one either. On the plus side she went to bed at 5pm n i am in bed now 7pm lol the sicknesshas eased loads but is still there especially 1st thing.
> Hope everyone else is well x


I know! I can't believe on Saturday I'll be in the 2nd trimester. I'm so excited! But nervous, too... because I had a loss at 14 weeks (a day shy of 15 weeks) in January. Until I start feeling start kicks on a daily basis I don't think I'll be able to feel comfortable in this pregnancy.


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck boxxey .. Keep us posted. 

Wow Anna can't believe your at 12 weeks already .. Almost time to make a 2nd tri group.. Ladies will be moving over soon!! I have to admit you ladies with young ones are currently my super heroes!! I can barely handle my dogs right now I'm so tired.. I find myself getting short with them .. Then feeling super bad after . It's not even like the are bad dogs.. They just like to be loved and when I'm not feeling well and want to be left alone they tend to want to be loved more.. Guess they can sense I don't feel well


----------



## skeet9924

Slc- have you thought of investing in a Doppler to ease your mind?


----------



## bkay77

Had my NT scan. Everything looked PERFECT!! HR 165, NT 2.0 and all is well! Im super excited. I cant believe I will be 13 weeks this weekend. My due date was officially changed to March 2nd. So that makes me 12w3d today. Here is my little one :) Oh, and we know the gender (or we got a 75% guess, and they say they are never wrong LOL)

https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m91/elizhope25/download-6.jpg


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats on the scan!! Lol your not going to tell us the gender??


----------



## bkay77

Thanks!!

LOL I am in a bit. I posted a nub/skull thread to see what everyone thought before I reveal what the doctor said :)


----------



## skeet9924

Oh I don't understand the whole nub skull.. But I'll guess girl lol


----------



## bkay77

I didnt understand it either until I found this article (with pictures) It really helped explain a lot

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## sharnw

Libbysmum Im so sorry :hugs:
Im dreading my 12week scan that I will get a measurement saying that too. 
My thoughts are with you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skeet9924

Sharn I dread it too.. It's my biggest fear I have an ob tomorrow and I hoping she looks for the hb.. I don't seem to have much luck with my Doppler yet


----------



## Libbysmum

boxxey said:


> Is very light light brownish discharge normal @ 9 weeks pregnant

Go to your Dr or hospital - better to get checked.


----------



## starzz

bkay77 said:


> Had my NT scan. Everything looked PERFECT!! HR 165, NT 2.0 and all is well! Im super excited. I cant believe I will be 13 weeks this weekend. My due date was officially changed to March 2nd. So that makes me 12w3d today. Here is my little one :) Oh, and we know the gender (or we got a 75% guess, and they say they are never wrong LOL)
> 
> https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m91/elizhope25/download-6.jpg

congrats!!!!


----------



## squish6227

I'm Amanda. 25 yrs old. Due March 15th!


----------



## boxxey

Went to ER all looks good u/s tomorrow hcg was 75,000


----------



## skeet9924

That's good boxxey ., hope all goes well with the us tomorrow


----------



## wantabump1

Heard the heartbeat for the first time at my appointment yesterday...164

NT scan Friday...looking forward to seeing more than a blob, hopefully!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

bkay77 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> LOL I am in a bit. I posted a nub/skull thread to see what everyone thought before I reveal what the doctor said :)

I don't know the nub/skull situation either, but it looks very girl to me :)


----------



## bkay77

bkay77 said:


> Had my NT scan. Everything looked PERFECT!! HR 165, NT 2.0 and all is well! Im super excited. I cant believe I will be 13 weeks this weekend. My due date was officially changed to March 2nd. So that makes me 12w3d today. Here is my little one :) Oh, and we know the gender (or we got a 75% guess, and they say they are never wrong LOL)
> 
> https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m91/elizhope25/download-6.jpg

You guys were all right! They think my little one is a :pink: GIRL! :pink:


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey ladies, I went to DR this morning. He has referred me to the hospital for management. They will probably do another US and the D&C. He said to get organised at home first and pack an overnight bag in case they want to keep me there for the night. I will probably go tomorrow afternoon as my husband has the afternoon off and can come with me. The DR was okay with that unless I have heavy bleeding...then I have to go straight to hospital. I don't know yet who to get to babysit my 13mth old! My mum works otherwise she would happily do it. I am suppose to go to a wedding and a 40th birthday party this weekend so I am worried I will have to miss out on both events :(


----------



## skeet9924

Libby I'm so sorry for your loss. I can tell you that physically the d&c is very minimally painfull. It's the emotional part that is the hardest. Physically by the weekend you should be okay for the wedding.. Emotionally maybe not. When I had my d&c I had it on a Friday and was back to work on the Tuesday as it was a long weekend. My oh was not able to be at my d&c and I found that the hardest part as when I awoke my mon was there but all I wanted was him. If emotionally you need to miss the events then do so. It's important that you take the time you need to grieve. You are in my thoughts and I'm sending you the biggest hug possible :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

bkay77 said:


> bkay77 said:
> 
> 
> Had my NT scan. Everything looked PERFECT!! HR 165, NT 2.0 and all is well! Im super excited. I cant believe I will be 13 weeks this weekend. My due date was officially changed to March 2nd. So that makes me 12w3d today. Here is my little one :) Oh, and we know the gender (or we got a 75% guess, and they say they are never wrong LOL)
> 
> https://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m91/elizhope25/download-6.jpg
> 
> You guys were all right! They think my little one is a :pink: GIRL! :pink:Click to expand...

Woo hoo! :happydance: I guessed my pure instinct!! Lol


----------



## SLCMommy

I'd still say that 12 weeks is too early to tell the gender. :/


----------



## rose.

Yay congratulations :)


----------



## bkay77

SLCMommy said:


> I'd still say that 12 weeks is too early to tell the gender. :/

This is just for fun. I have a true gender scan in a month


----------



## boxxey

Im going for my u/s in 1 hr to make sure everything is ok ill let you all know how it goes


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck boxxey.. I have my ob appt in an hour.. Hope she listens to the hb!! She did last week, I just like hearing it for reassurance since I can't find it with my Doppler yet


----------



## trying2becalm

skeet9924 said:


> Good luck boxxey.. I have my ob appt in an hour.. Hope she listens to the hb!! She did last week, I just like hearing it for reassurance since I can't find it with my Doppler yet

So it does not make you worry more when you can't find it? 
I have 1 1/2 weeks till booking in with midwife and 2 1/2 weeks till 12 scan (I will be 13 weeks) 
Starting to get really stressed about it. Even though I know it won't be blighted ovum like last time as we saw embryo and heartbeat at 6 weeks I am really scared of bad news. Hearing Hb would help but scared to try...


----------



## bkay77

Good luck to everyone with appointments!! Hope everything goes perfect! ((hugs))


----------



## Ocean breeze

Sorry for more bad news but my scan today didn't go well either. No heartbeat. I've got to go back tomorrow for a 2nd opinion but it's already very conclusive. Booked in Friday for D&C :( still very shocked after there being such a healthy heartbeat only 10days ago & no other adverse symptoms. I'll leave it there as it's hard reading these posts.

Wishing all you ladies very happy & healthy pregnancies. You've been a brilliant support to me for the last few weeks, thank you xxx


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow!! I'm sO sorry to hear that.. My heart sunk when I read your message... That is my greatest fear!! 

Trying- it does freak me out when I can't find it.. I can usually find it for a second or 2 then the baby moves.. Ob had the same issue today. I go for a scan tomorrow then another at 20 weeks


----------



## boxxey

My scan was good but the lady would not tell me a thing i was so mad......she showed me the baby and the heartbeating but wouldnt tell me how fast or anything i have a pic but it wont let me upload it from my phone and my computer is broken


----------



## sportysgirl

So sorry to hear that OceanBreeze. 

Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:hugs: ocean breeze, I am so sorry.


----------



## skeet9924

Boxxey- I know how frustrating it is... Your lucky she even let you see the screen... All of my emergency ultra sounds they told me right from the beginning that they would not be able to give me an ounce of info and I would not be allowed to see the screen. It was so hard!!


----------



## rose.

So sorry ocean :hugs:


----------



## eliserea123

big huge Hugs Ocaen Breeze... so sorry :(


----------



## anna1986

so sorry ocean xxx


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm so sorry to hear that, Ocean. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm so sorry Ocean, thinking of you xxx


----------



## trying2becalm

Ocean breeze said:


> Sorry for more bad news but my scan today didn't go well either. No heartbeat. I've got to go back tomorrow for a 2nd opinion but it's already very conclusive. Booked in Friday for D&C :( still very shocked after there being such a healthy heartbeat only 10days ago & no other adverse symptoms. I'll leave it there as it's hard reading these posts.
> 
> Wishing all you ladies very happy & healthy pregnancies. You've been a brilliant support to me for the last few weeks, thank you xxx

Oh no I am soo sorry. It's all our worst fear but even worse to go through it!! 
I can still remember exactly how I felt when we had blighted ovum at our scan last year. My heart truly goes out to you. Xxxx :hug: :nope:


----------



## katyblot

Thinking of u ocean :hugs:


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi everyone, have been away from the site for a while..have just been so tired ive hardly switched the computer on!
firstly im so so sorry to hear there have been some losses since i was here last...i think it everyones worst fear especially at 12 weeks. for me im desperate to get that far!..and beyond.

im working alot and worry that im doing too much at work. so many people dont know and its hard to ask so much of people and they just think im lazy!:dohh:
when im home im resting as much a poss and i have to say dh is being amazing. im very emotional at the mo and crying for nothing or just cus im sooo tired. he doesnt egt it at all but try's hard to and i love him for that. 
my symptoms have been less consistent but still very very present. was sick for the first time on monday!!! yay! have just had alot of that sick feeling...its quite hard to deal with as i dont want to eat anything and have to force myself to eat as i know i'll feel better. sometimes i even think my belly is starting to pop! got my scan date for 13 september. it will be first time seeing and hopefully hearing bean. 
looks like there are alot of 11-12 weekers on here now...i feel a bit behind. cautiously positive i'll get there! :flower:


----------



## SLCMommy

Ocean breeze said:


> Sorry for more bad news but my scan today didn't go well either. No heartbeat. I've got to go back tomorrow for a 2nd opinion but it's already very conclusive. Booked in Friday for D&C :( still very shocked after there being such a healthy heartbeat only 10days ago & no other adverse symptoms. I'll leave it there as it's hard reading these posts.
> 
> Wishing all you ladies very happy & healthy pregnancies. You've been a brilliant support to me for the last few weeks, thank you xxx


I am SO sorry for your loss!! :hugs::hugs: :cry: hugs to you xxx


----------



## starzz

so sorry for your loss Ocean Breeze :(
thinking of you xo


----------



## bkay77

So sorry Ocean :cry::hugs:


----------



## Stelly

Oh OceanBreeze, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sharnw

OceanBreeze I am so sorry :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxoooooooooooooo


----------



## sharnw

GOSH when does this MS go away!!
I thought it did go as I have been ok for the past 2 weeks. Still nauseous, but NO vomitting.
And today! :nope: Still have it :nope:


----------



## Lou1234

Can I please ask what we are allowed to take for headaches? Paracetamol is ok isn't it? Had a headache last night but just went to bed. Was hoping it would go away overnight but woken up with head still pounding.


----------



## Lou1234

OceanBreeze I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Stelly

Lou- I may be off but I think your guys' paracetamol is equivalent to american Tylenol (that's what I've gathered from what other ladies have posted at least) and I know my OB ok'd tylenol regular strength if needed. Hope your headache clears up for you.

I found icepacks on the back of my neck helped with my headaches for some reason :shrug:


----------



## anna1986

sharnw said:


> GOSH when does this MS go away!!
> I thought it did go as I have been ok for the past 2 weeks. Still nauseous, but NO vomitting.
> And today! :nope: Still have it :nope:

i still have the morning sickness 2. not actually being sick just feel it. it is def easing though.



Lou1234 said:


> Can I please ask what we are allowed to take for headaches? Paracetamol is ok isn't it? Had a headache last night but just went to bed. Was hoping it would go away overnight but woken up with head still pounding.

paracetamol is fine hun x


----------



## averitable

So sorry for your loss Ocean.


----------



## Libbysmum

Ocean breeze said:


> Sorry for more bad news but my scan today didn't go well either. No heartbeat. I've got to go back tomorrow for a 2nd opinion but it's already very conclusive. Booked in Friday for D&C :( still very shocked after there being such a healthy heartbeat only 10days ago & no other adverse symptoms. I'll leave it there as it's hard reading these posts.
> 
> Wishing all you ladies very happy & healthy pregnancies. You've been a brilliant support to me for the last few weeks, thank you xxx

So sorry Ocean- I am going through same thing...I went to hospital today but they sent me home again but they did make me an appointment with the early pregnancy centre to have some blood test and probably another sonogram tomorrow. The hospital I go to said they dont usually do the D&C unless really necessary but they give you some kind of tablet that helps with the removal ? I don't really know much about it but they will tell me more tomorrow if I need something. So far I havent been badly cramping or anything just spotting and light bleeding.


----------



## Lou1234

Thank you for the replies. I'm away now until Tuesday (yay!). Just staying with the mother-in-law as she lives miles away but I'm looking forward to getting away.

I picked up some paracetamol on the way and it seems to be working.

I threw up this morning which is only the 2nd time. Brushing my teeth set it off. It hasn't been fun brushing my teeth these last few weeks but I've avoided being sick. Not nice when you have an hour on the tube and a 3 hour train journey ahead of you but I feel ok now.


----------



## AmyB1978

I swear that, very randomly, I can feel the baby moving. It is just this little flutter/twitching barely there feeling. The first two times it happened I had just sneezed VERY hard and a second later it happened. The few others it has been more when I am laying really still. It is down just about where they found the HB with the doppler and where they most often put the probe during ultrasound so I think it's possible. I know some people say you can't feel them this early but I am convinced this is the baby moving and not just gas.


----------



## kimbobaloo

AmyB im sure ive felt the baby move too, mostly when im lying in bed and once when ive been sat on the sofa relaxing, i felt my son early on too, i think it just depends on your stomach muscles


----------



## rose.

Got my 12 week scan booked for next Thursday :D can't wait!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rose, good luck with your scan!!


----------



## bkay77

anna1986 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> GOSH when does this MS go away!!
> I thought it did go as I have been ok for the past 2 weeks. Still nauseous, but NO vomitting.
> And today! :nope: Still have it :nope:
> 
> i still have the morning sickness 2. not actually being sick just feel it. it is def easing though.
> 
> 
> 
> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> Can I please ask what we are allowed to take for headaches? Paracetamol is ok isn't it? Had a headache last night but just went to bed. Was hoping it would go away overnight but woken up with head still pounding.Click to expand...
> 
> paracetamol is fine hun xClick to expand...

Sharn/Anna- Yea... Im almost 13 weeks and I still have my nausea. Im really hoping this is the tail end of it. Its gotten better though. Week 7-9 was the worst of it. I get to stop my progesterone supplements in a few days, maybe that will help too. 

Lou- Tylenol is what I take. Ive had really bad headaches this whole first trimester.


----------



## bkay77

AmyB1978 said:


> I swear that, very randomly, I can feel the baby moving. It is just this little flutter/twitching barely there feeling. The first two times it happened I had just sneezed VERY hard and a second later it happened. The few others it has been more when I am laying really still. It is down just about where they found the HB with the doppler and where they most often put the probe during ultrasound so I think it's possible. I know some people say you can't feel them this early but I am convinced this is the baby moving and not just gas.

ME TOO!!! I swear its baby. Its down really low and just feels lightly fluttery. Ive been feeling it off and on for about 2 weeks. It feels exactly like movements felt early on with my other two babies. So exciting!


----------



## klaremumof3

I thought I was goin mad I could feel fluttering this is my 4 th baby and remember the movements well and it felt the same! My nausea has got worse ;( thought it would be getting better but nope have my scan on the 3rd can't wait!


----------



## skeet9924

I have a scan today :) at 2:30.. Hope it actually looks like a baby instead of a blob!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## anna1986

good luck skeet x


----------



## rose.

Good luck skeet will be great to see the progression since your last scan!


----------



## trying2becalm

skeet9924 said:


> I have a scan today :) at 2:30.. Hope it actually looks like a baby instead of a blob!! Wish me luck!!

Good Luck - I hope you see a lovely little dancing baby :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I've still got bad morning sickness over here, too :( Really hoping it starts to ease soon.

And I swear, just in the past two days I've felt the baby move too! Last time I had an anterior placenta and couldn't say for sure I felt the baby until I was almost 20 weeks. But there have been a couple of times now, usually when I'm really still in bed where I feel a little flutter just above my pubic bone...could be!


----------



## heaveneats

i have my 12 week booked for aug 28, next tues, hoping to maybe have some gender guessing as well


----------



## anna1986

For all those who think they've felt baby I 100% am with u on that I've only felt it once so far but am convinced it was baby! Was right down by my pubic bone felt like bubbles popping! Same feelin I had with my daughter but didn't feel her until 15ish weeks! :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

skeet9924 said:


> I have a scan today :) at 2:30.. Hope it actually looks like a baby instead of a blob!! Wish me luck!!

Good luck keep us posted!


----------



## casslong07

Anyone feeling cramping pains? I'm 11 weeks 3 days and today I've been having some mild cramping on my side and I'm just hoping it's my uterus growing trying to stay positive. Anybody else getting these???


----------



## kimbobaloo

ive been having cramps for a while now, still plenty of symptoms too though, so not too worried :)


----------



## casslong07

Yeah I've got plenty of symptoms too just more cramping today no bleeding or anything and not painful just noticeable. Guess I'm just worrying myself, I have an appointment Tuesday the 28th for my 12 week ultrasound and appointment I can't wait!


----------



## iprettii

hello ladies, once again it's been a lil while since i've posted.
I went to NY to be with Hubby for my birthday and I packed light since I have my 19 yr old with me so I left my laptop at home.

I just came home from my appointment. So dating from my LMP I am 11weeks 3 days, but baby is now measuring 12weeks 2 days (no complaints here LOL)
anyway thanks to you Ladies I feel like I was DUPED!!!!!!! I see nubs in most of you ladies scan pics and when I got mine I see NOTHING lol, I was soooooooo hoping to see something but the lady was like "it's too early to see anything" I wanted her to come on BNB and check out you ladies pics lol. But nonetheless I am super happy and super comfortable with telling people that i'm pregnant.

This is another blessing for me and I'm extremely happy that all is going well so far. Now I can't wait for when I'm 24 weeks so I can find out if i'm having a girl or boy.


----------



## iprettii

hubby thinks i'm being dramatic but I swear I felt the baby 3 times within the last few days, I remember the feeling. My last pregnancy no one believed me when I was 14 weeks and feeling the baby but when we had a scan at 16 weeks she was ALL over the placing kicking up and moving those arms around. needless to say i know i'm feeling that fluttery feeling and it's my baby cakes.


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Haha, I wish I had a nub in mine, too :( But my ob does a scan at 8-9 weeks instead of 12, so there's no way we could have seen anything. Guess we'll just have to wait until 20 weeks!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yeah same here Athena, I had my scan at 8 weeks and won't have another until 19. I could have had an NT scan at 12 weeks but opted to do the MaterniT21 Plus testing instead - which I've read conflicting info online as to whether that test will tell you gender.


----------



## kimbobaloo

ive got my scan on the 28th too :)


----------



## skeet9924

Had my scan today!! Everything looks good. Heart beat was 169!! I'll post the pic in a bit.. Lol since I'm only 10w 5days I'm sure you won't be able to guess anything


----------



## kimbobaloo

glad everything went well XD


----------



## katyblot

kimbobaloo said:


> ive got my scan on the 28th too :)

That's quite a few of us now with scans on tues! So exciting!
But this last week had dragged, felt like the longest one so far of this whole pregnancy!
And there's still just over 4 days to go!

Congrats to those of u who hav just had your scans!


----------



## kimbobaloo

it is starting to drag a bit now, feels like ive been waiting forever! i just hope they dont put me back any more! im due to leave maternity on the 20th dec and really do not want to work christmas day as its my day on ;)


----------



## sharnw

Wow skeet!! wonderful news :cloud9:


----------



## heaveneats

katyblot said:


> kimbobaloo said:
> 
> 
> ive got my scan on the 28th too :)
> 
> That's quite a few of us now with scans on tues! So exciting!
> But this last week had dragged, felt like the longest one so far of this whole pregnancy!
> And there's still just over 4 days to go!
> 
> Congrats to those of u who hav just had your scans!Click to expand...

woo hoo!! let the countdown begin

after this scan i plan on telling my mom so i have to think of how to tell her, i may just get her a grandma picture frame even though this baby is very unexpected i somehow think she'll be very happy


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

That's what we did, heaven! Found one at Hallmark and threw of pic in it for my MIL. It just also happened to be her birthday so, two birds one pregnancy test ;) My dads birthday is next month and we haven't told him yet--2 more birds! ha!


----------



## skeet9924

We are telling ohs family next weekend when I'll be 12 weeks. It's his nana bday and she hasn't been doing well so we are going to make this part of her bday gift.. Any creative ideas of how I should break it to her??


----------



## skeet9924

Here is my pic from today!! If you can take a gender guess feel free to do so :)

I've never been so happy as I was today seeing the baby on the screen!! :cloud9: Lol ok maybe the first time I saw it..lol or the first time I heard the hb :haha:
 



Attached Files:







resized.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## delilahtoday

skeet9924 said:


> Here is my pic from today!! If you can take a gender guess feel free to do so :)
> 
> I've never been so happy as I was today seeing the baby on the screen!! :cloud9: Lol ok maybe the first time I saw it..lol or the first time I heard the hb :haha:

great scan picture Skeet! Congratulations :)
It's pretty exciting stuff isn't it!!


----------



## skeet9924

It is!!! Its so sad that my Oh has not made it to a scan yet :( He works such long hours!! Since I have my paper work for my 20 week scan I'm going to try and book it now so i can get it at a good time that I know he will be able to attend


----------



## delilahtoday

skeet9924 said:


> It is!!! Its so sad that my Oh has not made it to a scan yet :( He works such long hours!! Since I have my paper work for my 20 week scan I'm going to try and book it now so i can get it at a good time that I know he will be able to attend

That's s great idea! It can be hard to line it all to suit everyone :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Great picture Skeet, I am going to guess girl based solely on my gut! :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

thanks ms aj... I have a feeling girl too even though both oh and i would like a boy..we would both be happy either way though just poor oh will be out numbered..me and the 2 dogs both female...lol and if the baby is a girl its 4-1 lol


----------



## bkay77

Awesome picture Skeet!! Im gonna say girl, just a feeling :)


----------



## sharnw

Lovely scan Skeet :)


----------



## skeet9924

Just think sharn...your baby looks like my scan pic right now :)


----------



## sharnw

Skeet- Hehehe I can just imagin :cloud9:


----------



## trying2becalm

Great pic skeet. So glad the scan went so well. Brilliant news. :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks everyone!! I'm feeling so much more positive now!!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations skeet lovely pic :)


----------



## anna1986

hi all
am sooooo tired today already struggling to sleep and get comfy and i must have got up at least 4 times during the night to wee!!! grrrrrr
my little munchkin decided she wanted to get up at 5:50am today :( cant wait 4 nap time later.
Am feeling really nervous for my scan on tuesday but also want it to hurry up as am fed up of waiting now.
hope all you ladies are well xxx


----------



## katyblot

kimbobaloo said:


> it is starting to drag a bit now, feels like ive been waiting forever! i just hope they dont put me back any more! im due to leave maternity on the 20th dec and really do not want to work christmas day as its my day on ;)


Fingers crossed u don't have to work Christmas day!


----------



## katyblot

heaveneats said:


> katyblot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimbobaloo said:
> 
> 
> ive got my scan on the 28th too :)
> 
> That's quite a few of us now with scans on tues! So exciting!
> But this last week had dragged, felt like the longest one so far of this whole pregnancy!
> And there's still just over 4 days to go!
> 
> Congrats to those of u who hav just had your scans!Click to expand...
> 
> woo hoo!! let the countdown begin
> 
> after this scan i plan on telling my mom so i have to think of how to tell her, i may just get her a grandma picture frame even though this baby is very unexpected i somehow think she'll be very happyClick to expand...




AthenaPlusOne said:


> That's what we did, heaven! Found one at Hallmark and threw of pic in it for my MIL. It just also happened to be her birthday so, two birds one pregnancy test ;) My dads birthday is next month and we haven't told him yet--2 more birds! ha!


So exciting for all your families! Good times! 

My mum's gonna b thrilled too, as this baby will b due around the time of her birthday!


----------



## katyblot

skeet9924 said:


> Here is my pic from today!! If you can take a gender guess feel free to do so :)
> 
> I've never been so happy as I was today seeing the baby on the screen!! :cloud9: Lol ok maybe the first time I saw it..lol or the first time I heard the hb :haha:

Lovely scan pic skeet! Am gonna guess girl too. Girls r great! But me and dh r hoping for boy this time too. But really don't mind if we have another girl!


----------



## stacirene

I just wanted to check in and let everyone know that the baby is doing good. :)u i'll post the ultrasound picture later today.

And sorry I haven't been on much lately. I've been having horrible headaches and it seems like i'm always working.


----------



## anna1986

well today at 12 + 3 i was actually sick for the 1st time :(
kinda hoping its a good sign as my little peanut is making me feel so unwell.
also does anyone have a constant feeling like they have food or a lump in their throat?
i have googled it and alot of answers point to heart burn without the burning sensation so i have bought some TUMS in the hope they help. think ill take a trip to the gp on tues to see how crazy he thinks i am when i tell him i feel like there is something constantly wedge in my throat!! lol


----------



## trying2becalm

anna1986 said:


> well today at 12 + 3 i was actually sick for the 1st time :(
> kinda hoping its a good sign as my little peanut is making me feel so unwell.
> also does anyone have a constant feeling like they have food or a lump in their throat?
> i have googled it and alot of answers point to heart burn without the burning sensation so i have bought some TUMS in the hope they help. think ill take a trip to the gp on tues to see how crazy he thinks i am when i tell him i feel like there is something constantly wedge in my throat!! lol

Hello, I feel like my throat is a bit closed over a lot of the time. Makes taking my massive supplement tablets a struggle sometimes and I get gag reflex every so often :growlmad:


----------



## rose.

Anna I have exactly the same feeling, when it happens I am usually sick shortly after and that relieves the lumpy feeling. I'm guessing it's stomach contents pushing up trying to get out!


----------



## klaremumof3

my sickness has got worse!! im so depressed and quite frankly have had enough of feeling so sick :( my ribs hurt and the tablets that the gp gave me just make me throw up! i was hoping i would start to feel better leading up to 12 weeks?? i cry at night coz i cant sleep for running to the toilet to throw up and then if i dont feel sick ive got heartburn! sorry for moaning but i have noone else to m oan to :( rant over


----------



## rose.

Oh Klare hope you feel better soon :( just try to think of it as a nice positive sign that your hormones are good and baby is developing well! :hugs:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm the same way, Klare. I don't make plans anymore because I never know when I'll need to be puking instead. :(


----------



## bkay77

I still feel sick too. I actually almost threw up today. Yesterday was my last day on progesterone supplements, I really really really hope not taking them will help. Im also switching prenatals to the kind I took with my little ones. 

I hope everyone starts to feel better soon!

EDIT- OMG!! I'm a peach now!!!! :happydance: That feels so big when I think back to my little poppyseed


----------



## SLCMommy

bkay77 said:


> I still feel sick too. I actually almost threw up today. Yesterday was my last day on progesterone supplements, I really really really hope not taking them will help. Im also switching prenatals to the kind I took with my little ones.
> 
> I hope everyone starts to feel better soon!
> 
> EDIT- OMG!! I'm a peach now!!!! :happydance: That feels so big when I think back to my little poppyseed


I almost threw up today too! Ughh, I was hoping this would all be over with by the time we hit 13 weeks lol


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm so jealous of all you who "almost" got sick today. I'm an sick at LEAST once a day, usually more, and then am just miserable the entire rest of the day regardless.


----------



## SLCMommy

AthenaPlusOne said:


> I'm so jealous of all you who "almost" got sick today. I'm an sick at LEAST once a day, usually more, and then am just miserable the entire rest of the day regardless.

Aww :hugs: I was sick 24/7 at 9 weeks too.... vomiting pretty much everything I ate. If it makes you feel any better, I haven't gotten out of my bed pretty much all day.:nope:


----------



## skeet9924

At the beginning I was sick 24/7 but ob prescribe diclectin and it's been amazing.. I'm still usually sick around bed time.. And it comes out of nowhere.. I can feel fine one sec then the next I running to the washroom


----------



## bkay77

AthenaPlusOne said:


> I'm so jealous of all you who "almost" got sick today. I'm an sick at LEAST once a day, usually more, and then am just miserable the entire rest of the day regardless.

Aw.. ((hugs)) Im 13 weeks now, though. Back when I was between 7-11 weeks, I was literally on my deathbed every second of everyday. I could barely stand up without almost vomiting and cried a lot. It gets better and starts to go away the closer to the 2nd trimester you get, I promise. Ive noticed each day, the last week I feel a tiny bit better. Stay strong!! :hugs:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

My doc gave me zofran, which does nothing :( I asked for phenergan and that does work, but it makes me so tired that I won't take it during the day. I usually take it around 10 and I sleep so stinking well until about 4. Which really makes the nights more bearable, thankfully. But I am definitely still in the if I can not get out of bed, I won't stage. I feel like such a bum but as soon as I move I get sick!!


----------



## skeet9924

Athena I'm not sure is phergan is anything like diclectin but I know the first week I took it like instructed and was exhausted but after my body got used to it I was able to function on it


----------



## rose.

I feel rubbish again this morning :(

I have noticed though that a line is appearing down my belly! Even My husband and my mum can see it! Is it normal for that to happen this early?!


----------



## tinker2012

rose. said:


> I feel rubbish again this morning :(
> 
> I have noticed though that a line is appearing down my belly! Even My husband and my mum can see it! Is it normal for that to happen this early?!

I just had to look down at my belly and can't see a line. What's it like? Is it an indent in your skin?

Well I think whatever goes in pregnancy just goes! Sorry you feel so rubbish. Hope you all feel better soon! x


----------



## rose.

No it's quite faint just a line of colour, like a pale beige. I've read that some women get a line like this during pregnancy but wasn't expecting it until after my bump has popped!


----------



## lolly25

Hi all I'm 10+3 today with our 4th buba. Just starting to get over the shock and be excited, sickness has started to replace the nausea &#128534; but hopefully will settle in next few week h&h 9 months to you all x


----------



## AmyB1978

rose. said:


> No it's quite faint just a line of colour, like a pale beige. I've read that some women get a line like this during pregnancy but wasn't expecting it until after my bump has popped!

Rose, it is called a linea nigra and I am pretty sure that mine is also just starting. I have a bit of hair that always grows kind of along that area (I tend to shave it) and I noticed the other day that I have a VERY pale line there, barely noticeable, that I don't recall being there before.


----------



## Amluro

Yes i do have it an im 10.4weeks


----------



## Pooker

Our baby is due on St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## rose.

Glad to know I'm not the only one! I've also noticed a few hairs coming up in that area. The joys of pregnancy!

I'm making the most of the bank holiday, having a nice long lie in and not rushing to get out of bed :) got mum and dad round for a roast this evening which will be nice! Plenty of vegetables to add to my boring plain diet at the moment. I managed some BBQ food last night with some corn on the cob and mini potatoes and already feeling a bit better for it today.


----------



## skeet9924

All you ladies that have the bank holiday enjoy!! Afm my holiday is over I'm back at work today after a relaxing summer off.. Praying my nausea stays away!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Skeet, good luck back at work! Hopefully MS stays away. 

Are you a teacher that you had the summer off?


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm a sub teacher and I'm back today, too. I just hope not to puke, but my hopes aren't high! Thankfully today is just a dreadfully long meeting and I probably won't work again for 2 more weeks.


----------



## anna1986

Wow I feel huge lol


----------



## anna1986

Hi all 
Hope everyones doing ok
I have my NT scan tomorow at 11:45 am so nervous. Hope my lil bean is doin ok.


----------



## sportysgirl

anna1986 said:


> Hi all
> Hope everyones doing ok
> I have my NT scan tomorow at 11:45 am so nervous. Hope my lil bean is doin ok.

Hope all goes well at your scan.

My first scan is next Monday. xx


----------



## lolly25

anna1986 said:


> Hi all
> Hope everyones doing ok
> I have my NT scan tomorow at 11:45 am so nervous. Hope my lil bean is doin ok.

Hope all goes well tomorrow &#128522;

Has anyones ms got worse mine has in past 5 days gone from bad nausea to having a bout of sickness at least once per day, it's like I can feel what I have eaten for first half of day sitting heavy in my stomach x


----------



## Stelly

Lolly - I know what you mean- mine's been going waves now instead of constant. Learned to eat very small portions and not to lean far forward after eating. Oh, or drinking too much liquid at once I learned yesterday- threw up but it was like an orange juice Belagio display out my nose ... DH laughed at me lol Pregnancy is so attractive sometimes :haha: 

Hope you get to feeling better!

and Anna good luck tomorrow! Will be fun getting to see your LO!


----------



## rose.

Good luck Anna mines on Thursday!

Love your bump by the way :) can't wait to get mine!


----------



## SLCMommy

lolly25 said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Hope everyones doing ok
> I have my NT scan tomorow at 11:45 am so nervous. Hope my lil bean is doin ok.
> 
> Hope all goes well tomorrow &#128522;
> 
> Has anyones ms got worse mine has in past 5 days gone from bad nausea to having a bout of sickness at least once per day, it's like I can feel what I have eaten for first half of day sitting heavy in my stomach xClick to expand...

for a few days in my latter 12th week I was feeling rather decent, but as soon as I hit 13 weeks i've been really sick, almost back like being 8 weeks again. :nope::cry:


----------



## SLCMommy

anna1986 said:


> Hi all
> Hope everyones doing ok
> I have my NT scan tomorow at 11:45 am so nervous. Hope my lil bean is doin ok.

good luck! :flower:xxxxx


----------



## sharnw

Good luck Anna :)
I have my NT scan next tuesday


----------



## anna1986

Thanks for all the good lucks. 
My daughters had me up early so now the countdown begins til 11:45! Feeling sick with nerves.
Will update u all later xx


----------



## katyblot

anna1986 said:


> Thanks for all the good lucks.
> My daughters had me up early so now the countdown begins til 11:45! Feeling sick with nerves.
> Will update u all later xx

Good luck Anna, I have mine today too!
Woke up at 4am to wee! And haven't been able to sleep since - too nervous!

Good luck everyone else that has scans today! 

If everythings ok, I have to go back to work this afternoon, so won't have chance to update til later. Will do as soon as I can tho. 

Xxx


----------



## anna1986

katyblot said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the good lucks.
> My daughters had me up early so now the countdown begins til 11:45! Feeling sick with nerves.
> Will update u all later xx
> 
> Good luck Anna, I have mine today too!
> Woke up at 4am to wee! And haven't been able to sleep since - too nervous!
> 
> Good luck everyone else that has scans today!
> 
> If everythings ok, I have to go back to work this afternoon, so won't have chance to update til later. Will do as soon as I can tho.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Good luck katy. What time is yours? 
Hopefully we will be both sharing pics of our healthy beans later xx


----------



## rose.

I woke up 3 times last night for a wee, so I'm so tired this morning!

For once I actually don't feel queasy though - ate quite a lot of roast pork last night so I'm wondering if that's helped.. Anyway I'm just going to enjoy it while it lasts, I'm sure I won't feel good for too long!! I have got some horrible spots come up on my forehead though, and I never get spots! :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck to everyone with a scan or Dr's appointment today. 

I am 13 weeks today!!!! I have an appointment this morning, no scan, just a check-up but don't really anticipate anything being wrong, since things seem like they are going well. 

I am sharing a collage of photos I have, they start at 5 weeks and then go 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 (which I cheated and took yesterday morning at 12+6 because I was off work.) I figured I would put all my 1st Tri pictures together since my 14 week pic will be the start of 2nd Tri!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2012-08-27 at 10.54.32 AM.png
File size: 414.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lolly25

Stelly and SLCMommy hope it starts to ease soon for us all, remember from midway in second tri with dd last pregnancy that my main diet was soup x


----------



## starzz

Good luck with your scans today!!!


----------



## paula181

Good luck with your scans today. I have mine on Thursday..... I am super anxious about it


----------



## anna1986

Scan went grest baby very active bouncing around and wavin! Heart rate was a perfect 158bpm :)


----------



## NikkiV87

Hey Ladies! So many March babies, how exciting!
I'm due March 25, 2013.

Hope all is going well with your pregnancies! :)


----------



## kimbobaloo

scan went great XD ive been put forward from the 7th to the 3rd of march https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/418971_10151192049850119_245537767_n.jpg


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Very beautiful scan pics ladies!!

I had an appt, but not a scan. Heard the hb on doppler though, 160s and everything looks great! Have lost a few pounds since I've been so sick, but Dr didn't seem worried about that.


----------



## Curliegirlie

So what's all this about feeling better after 12 weeks?? I still feel SO tired and nauseated! Maybe I have to wait a couple more weeks...

Also, is anyone else not showing yet? I barely have any bump at all (and I am slim, so it would show) and somehow this worries me... Although my aunt did say she didn't really show until 5 months! Apparently her coworkers thought she'd just come back from vacation a little pudgy. Haha...


----------



## Curliegirlie

P.S. So lovely to see all the wonderful scans on here! Mine also went well - a super active little one bouncing around! It was surreal, because I couldn't feel a thing, and I'm not even showing yet!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I still feel like crap, Curlie, so right there with ya! Last time the nausea was pretty much gone after 13 weeks, but the exhaustion didn't get any better until around 16-17 weeks. 

I have a total bloat bump already :haha: But last time I don't think I had anything in the way of a bump until around 15 weeks or so.


----------



## katyblot

Hi girls, congrats on all the successful scans! Ours was also great!

But mine and dh's heart did drop when we saw which sonographer it was, the same one that had to give us the bad news of our mmc, first time around! But this time was all good.

Unfortunately we don't get heartrate, but that's fine, as everything was ok, so that's all that matters to me! 

Will have to upload pic later, as phone won't let me do it.


----------



## Stelly

Hey curliegirlie- I'm not showing either... haha i want a bump dangit not bloat! :haha:
I'm not a stick, I've got some meat on ma' bones but it all just depends on people's builds... I'm 5'10" and have a long torso- so baby has a lot of room to grow "up" before its goes "out".

My aunt is a tall woman as well but stick thin, when she went into labor-- no one at the hospital believed her at first, saying there was no way she was pregnant enough to be in actual labor and she was 9 months!! She just really carried her baby "up" in her torso because she is a tall woman as well.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on all the good scans :) nice to hear some good news!


----------



## bkay77

Awesome scans ladies! Love all the pictures! :)


----------



## heaveneats

heres my 12 week scan :) the baby was moving and jumping so much the technician had a hard time getting a pic of the little bum! it was bouncing like crazy! she also said the belly was nice and full from lunch:thumbup:

gender guesses welcome! i have no idea anything about nub and skull theories
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120828-00638.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies lovely scans!! my nausea has been ok...( I'm sure meds have something to do with that still) but I'm still so exhausted and now that i am back at work my back is bothering me too . I've kept it quiet at work that I am preg except for the principal...( she knows about my losses and was very supportive then so I figured she should know for appts and stuff) However today one of the secretaries came over to me in a haste and said " your preg!!! How far along??"" lol I said to her " really?? I thought I was doing a good job hiding it..howd you know i didnt just gain weight??" She told me after 8 kids she has a certain psychic ability for telling when people are preg and that its not as obvious as i think :)


----------



## delilahtoday

It's so wonderful to hear everyone's awesome scan news!!! We had ours too and things are looking good. We had our dates pushed forward which was excellent too!


----------



## noasaint

Does anyone have a sonoline B doppler? Can't seem to pick up the hb with mine, hoping it's just cause I'm chubby. I see the dr tomorrow thankfully.

Curlie, I'm still extremely tired. I had no ms but the last 2 weeks if I don't eat every 3 hours I start to feel icky. No bump here either, not showing at all and I've lost about 3 pounds.


----------



## skeet9924

I have a hi bebe and was just able to pick it up clearly today.. It's hard to find and I had to press pretty hard.. Bang is still low to the pubic bond so you have to look there.. Make sure that it's quiet in the room and listen very carefully..


----------



## skeet9924

Oh and I forgot to mention you may only be able to get it for a short time cause the baby may move.. I'm sure once your dr finds it it will be easier for you to locate


----------



## rose.

I'm a lime today :) yippee!

Got my scan tomorrow morning at 920. I'm so nervous but also looking forward to it at the same time. Just hope baby's grown as he should since my last scan and still has a good strong heartbeat. I was sick again this morning which was reassuring at least! I think once I've seen this scan and the measurements have been taken I should feel a lot more relaxed (hopefully!!)


----------



## Cherrybump

rose. said:


> I'm a lime today :) yippee!
> 
> Got my scan tomorrow morning at 920. I'm so nervous but also looking forward to it at the same time. Just hope baby's grown as he should since my last scan and still has a good strong heartbeat. I was sick again this morning which was reassuring at least! I think once I've seen this scan and the measurements have been taken I should feel a lot more relaxed (hopefully!!)



If my doctor is correct i'm due 2 days after you :D.. I'm dying for my first scan as my period is irregular. but i think this was the first time this year i missed my period as i was getting it every 6 weeks :S for a change lol. :D xx


----------



## bkay77

noasaint said:


> Does anyone have a sonoline B doppler? Can't seem to pick up the hb with mine, hoping it's just cause I'm chubby. I see the dr tomorrow thankfully.
> 
> Curlie, I'm still extremely tired. I had no ms but the last 2 weeks if I don't eat every 3 hours I start to feel icky. No bump here either, not showing at all and I've lost about 3 pounds.

Push down HARD. And dont necessarily "move" it around. Put it in a spot and then pivot the wand around in different directions slowly. Then move it over a bit and do it again. I find I have to push down super super hard to get a clear HB. Good luck!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi everyone.

I was sick again this morning (think I sneezed and it happened like a few weeks ago!). Luckily I was still at home and hadn't left for work yet!

I've been off work for nearly a week on a little holiday and enjoyed having naps each day! I'm struggling a bit this afternoon. Want to put my head down and nap for a little bit. :sleep:

I had a letter waiting for me at home yesterday. I apparently have unusual haemoglobin. I am a carrier for beta thalassaemia trait. Being a carrier in itself isn't a problem for me. It won't make me ill or cause me any damage. It will only possibly become a problem for my baby if my husband is also a carrier. We have to go to the antenatal clinic next week for him to have a blood test. If he is a carrier there is a 1 in 4 chance that our baby will have a blood disorder. We are hoping that he isn't a carrier (his family isn't from anywhere on the list of common areas around the world) but if he is we'll deal with whatever is thrown at us.

I might also be cheeky at the appointment and ask if she'll have a listen to the heartbeat!


----------



## Kte

Hello ladies,

I thought I was due early April, well the drs guessed that as we had a surprise unplanned pregnancy. I had some spotting yesterday so got an emergency scan today, thankfully all is well with LO and as a bonus they have dated us at 10weeks and 3 days, so EDD is 24th March. I think that's pretty cool as my daughters due date was the 24th as well!

All went well with her pregnancy but she got stuck during labour and I ended up with a forceps delivery, hoping to avoid that one again but so long as LO comes out safe I'm not fussed! Apparently now I have a tilted uterus so will be interested to see if that means anything or not.

Looking forward to meeting you all 

:flower:


----------



## scotskid

I can't remember if I posted here or not. But my due date (right now) is 20th March. Which is about where I thought it was. So I be 11 weeks today!

Of course, reading this thread is making me freaking terrified, as I;m gathering this is the week where most people lose the babies. :(


----------



## hssbmom

hi ladies,
Just recently joined bnb, but have been following your thread for a few weeks. Guess I was just to shy and nervous to join sooner. I am 13 weeks today with baby #5. Hopefully I won't be to shy to post often. Congrats to all of you!


----------



## trying2becalm

rose. said:


> I'm a lime today :) yippee!
> 
> Got my scan tomorrow morning at 920. I'm so nervous but also looking forward to it at the same time. Just hope baby's grown as he should since my last scan and still has a good strong heartbeat. I was sick again this morning which was reassuring at least! I think once I've seen this scan and the measurements have been taken I should feel a lot more relaxed (hopefully!!)

Good luck with your scan! Hope baby is wriggly and active :hugs:



Lou1234 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I was sick again this morning (think I sneezed and it happened like a few weeks ago!). Luckily I was still at home and hadn't left for work yet!
> 
> I've been off work for nearly a week on a little holiday and enjoyed having naps each day! I'm struggling a bit this afternoon. Want to put my head down and nap for a little bit. :sleep:
> 
> I had a letter waiting for me at home yesterday. I apparently have unusual haemoglobin. I am a carrier for beta thalassaemia trait. Being a carrier in itself isn't a problem for me. It won't make me ill or cause me any damage. It will only possibly become a problem for my baby if my husband is also a carrier. We have to go to the antenatal clinic next week for him to have a blood test. If he is a carrier there is a 1 in 4 chance that our baby will have a blood disorder. We are hoping that he isn't a carrier (his family isn't from anywhere on the list of common areas around the world) but if he is we'll deal with whatever is thrown at us.
> 
> I might also be cheeky at the appointment and ask if she'll have a listen to the heartbeat!

Hope it all turns out ok. :hugs:


----------



## hssbmom

noasaint said:


> Does anyone have a sonoline B doppler? Can't seem to pick up the hb with mine, hoping it's just cause I'm chubby. I see the dr tomorrow thankfully.
> 
> Curlie, I'm still extremely tired. I had no ms but the last 2 weeks if I don't eat every 3 hours I start to feel icky. No bump here either, not showing at all and I've lost about 3 pounds.

I have a sonoline b and I love it. Such a good purchase. I have used mine 4 times and each time it takes me awhile to find the hb. Today baby kept moving to I was having a hard time keeping it. U may want to try using when you have a fuller bladder, or try it lying down with a towel or something under your lower back. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## noasaint

scotskid said:


> I can't remember if I posted here or not. But my due date (right now) is 20th March. Which is about where I thought it was. So I be 11 weeks today!
> 
> Of course, reading this thread is making me freaking terrified, as I;m gathering this is the week where most people lose the babies. :(

Well congrats!! Actually, most are lost much earlier, 6 to 8 weeks. It's so sad to think about I know. I worry constantly but everyone assures me I shouldn't, that I'm past the toughest part.

Welcom hssbmom!!

Had my 12 week checkup today and NT testing. All looks well thankfully. They took 5 tubes of blood to do some other testing that I was missing. I told my team at work yesterday, all but one person was happy. Now to make it through the next 6 months!


----------



## scotskid

noasaint said:


> scotskid said:
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I posted here or not. But my due date (right now) is 20th March. Which is about where I thought it was. So I be 11 weeks today!
> 
> Of course, reading this thread is making me freaking terrified, as I;m gathering this is the week where most people lose the babies. :(
> 
> Well congrats!! Actually, most are lost much earlier, 6 to 8 weeks. It's so sad to think about I know. I worry constantly but everyone assures me I shouldn't, that I'm past the toughest part.Click to expand...

Okay, that gets rid of the sort of fear. Now just need to get to twenty-odd weeks then start worrying about having a preemie! And thankya

I got my first blood done yesterday, and as I expected, felt like crap the rest of the day. But I still feel like utter crap today. Have stuffed myself something stupid with sugars - both natural and from sweets, and generally made sure I didn't do anything to make me pass out. But I've felt like crap all day anyway. That normal?

I'm questioning everything & panicking about everything, but I also did find out about the munchkin less than a week after my grandmother died, and she was ill for a long time. So I'm not sure if it's ill or just become force of habit :/


----------



## SLCMommy

Can't believe I am already in my fourth month!! Is anyone else amazed at how far they are already?


----------



## rose.

It is going really quickly - cant believe we are nearly in second tri :)
I am soo nervous I feel sick, hardly slept last night even though I went to bed at 930. Just praying that everything goes ok with the scan, I don't know what I'll do if it doesn't.


----------



## sportysgirl

SLCMommy said:


> Can't believe I am already in my fourth month!! Is anyone else amazed at how far they are already?

Yeah totally agree! Cant believe I am 12 weeks! So excited for my first scan Monday! x:happydance:


----------



## anna1986

Good luck rose for your scan xxx
AFM im officially 13 weeks today so heading to the 2nd tri board but will still be checking on you guys.
PS i will be recreating our thread in 2nd tri board so we can all still keep updating eachother xxx


----------



## Lou1234

Anna, I'll keep an eye out on the 2nd tri for your post. I'll post on it so I don't lose track of it!

At the moment I'm kind of flitting between this board and the 2nd tri board.


----------



## skeet9924

Anna can you post the link here when you make a thread :) thanks!!


----------



## anna1986

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...2013-babies-weve-made-into-2nd-trimester.html

Heres our new thread for all those coming into the 2nd tri now


----------



## rose.

Scan went so well, saw baby bouncing up and down and waving his arms, measuring a week ahead at exactly 12 weeks so I'm going to change my tickers later :) so happy! Now due on 13th march. The scan lady said my baby is stubborn and spends most of his time sitting up and not lying down, he wouldn't move so she could take the nuchal measurements no matter how much I bounced or walked around, so got to have blood tests at 16 weeks for downs screening instead. I am so happy :)


----------



## anna1986

rose. said:


> Scan went so well, saw baby bouncing up and down and waving his arms, measuring a week ahead at exactly 12 weeks so I'm going to change my tickers later :) so happy! Now due on 13th march. The scan lady said my baby is stubborn and spends most of his time sitting up and not lying down, he wouldn't move so she could take the nuchal measurements no matter how much I bounced or walked around, so got to have blood tests at 16 weeks for downs screening instead. I am so happy :)

Thats great news rose xxx


----------



## katyblot

So happy for u rose!


----------



## paula181

I've just had my 12 week scan which was amazing and they have put me forward a whole week :wohoo:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats ladies!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Alright ladies! :) I'm heading to the 2nd trimester forum. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## heaveneats

congrats to all the ladies graduating to second tri!! xx

all the scan ladies- isnt it so exciting to see you bubbs moving and bumping around? mine was rubbing their little butt all over and kicking it's feet- she said i was only measuring a few days ahead, but some of you are a whole week thats so great!


----------



## Cherrybump

I'm still waiting to get my first scan. It's coming alone every slowly :(. But thats ok cause i've got the midwifes appointment the day before so i need the booth to shimmy along :( 

If the doctor is correct with my due date i'm 11 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## starzz

Congrats on all the great scans!!

I'm off to 2nd tri today :)


----------



## rose.

Can't wait to move to 2nd tri with you guys :)


----------



## wookie130

Rose, we're getting there!!!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

This is my our first baby and I am so excited! My EDD is 03/15/2013!! Anyone else out there with the same Due date???



BTW Happy & Healthy 9 months to each and everyone of you!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## klaremumof3

I have my scan tomorrow and I'm so excited and nervous too been having terrible nightmares that's something's wrong! But the sickness is still reassuring :) can't believe we r all reaching the 2nd tri so exciting!! X


----------



## Cherrybump

klaremumof3 said:


> I have my scan tomorrow and I'm so excited and nervous too been having terrible nightmares that's something's wrong! But the sickness is still reassuring :) can't believe we r all reaching the 2nd tri so exciting!! X


Oh god i had one last night to. In totally pan-nick i jump out of bed and ran to the toilet. Safe to say everything is ok got such a fright though.. hope yours wasn't to bad x


----------



## rose.

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Klare!


----------



## anna1986

good luck with the scan tommorow Klare x


----------



## sportysgirl

klaremumof3 said:


> I have my scan tomorrow and I'm so excited and nervous too been having terrible nightmares that's something's wrong! But the sickness is still reassuring :) can't believe we r all reaching the 2nd tri so exciting!! X

I have my scan tomorrow too! Hope yours goes well. xx


----------



## sharnw

GL with scans tomorrow ladies! I have my scan tomorrow too :)


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

good luck with scans! I don't have another check until Sept 17, and assuming they will just do doppler then. 

Feels like this thread is a little abandoned now with everyone moving to second tri...I'm still a ways from that!!


----------



## sportysgirl

sharnw said:


> GL with scans tomorrow ladies! I have my scan tomorrow too :)

Hope all goes well with your scan. x


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck to everyone getting scans... I can't wait to see your little ones!

Athena, Don't worry, you will get there eventually. I have been really quiet post wise everywhere lately because I am really busy and really exhausted. (this will probably not change much in the next month as we are supposed to be moving into our new house end of this month! We still have to pack, haven't started, are away at my in-laws this weekend, and we are short staffed at work right now so I am working hard/a lot. My DH is going to probably end up doing more than his fair share of the packing. Normally I wouldn't be okay with that but given the circumstances, and the fact I am growing our child inside me, I am fine with it.

Glad everyone seems to be doing well!


----------



## Cherrybump

Good luck with your scan today guys. So jealous mines is next week. If all is correct with my dates i'll be 12 weeks this friday. I'm still doubting this so much lol so im dying fo rmy scan to come along and correct me. Wish i had more of a regular period that may have helped me out more oh wells.. good luck xxx:happydance:


----------



## PurpleHaze

I've got my scan tomorrow too, and I'm really nervous about it. I wish it was tomorrow already!

Hope all your scans have gone well. Xx


----------



## averitable

My scan's tomorrow too! Good luck for scans, everybody...


----------



## Anababe

I haveny posted in here for a while Im so busy I completely forget to come in here! Good luck to everyone having scans this week.. Ive got mine on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## Kte

Good luck with your scans :flower:


----------



## Lou1234

Looking forward to seeing all the scan photos later today and later this week!


----------



## rose.

Good luck with the scans :) its pretty amazing seeing your bean floating and moving around! 

I finally seem to be getting some sort of appetite back, I really fancied a baguette for lunch and a beef stir fry for dinner. Needless to say I bought both, got to make the most of feeling like eating something as I haven't really enjoyed food for quite a while


----------



## Cherrybump

rose. said:


> Good luck with the scans :) its pretty amazing seeing your bean floating and moving around!
> 
> I finally seem to be getting some sort of appetite back, I really fancied a baguette for lunch and a beef stir fry for dinner. Needless to say I bought both, got to make the most of feeling like eating something as I haven't really enjoyed food for quite a while


Lucky you lol. I can't finish off a meal. I get so fussed at what i eat to nothing takes my fancy either. 

I know i need to start eating alot better to


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I've pretty much stopped caring about WHAT I eat, I just try to eat something. There are very few things so far that I've found that stay down, and these include a plain Arby's roast beef, McDonald's (and ONLY McD's, Wendy's do not work) chicken nuggets, and vanilla ice cream. So when I'm just desperate not to revisit my meal, I eat one of those. I have no appetite, ever, and none of those things ever "sound" good, so I try not to think about what I eat before I actually eat it--otherwise it's _going_ to return!

My bump is growing overly for my first baby at only 10 weeks, yet my scale is still on the decline from all the MS. I'll be super happy when this is over!


----------



## rose.

This is the first day in ages I've actually enjoyed my food! Yesterday was awful I threw up every meal :( one good day is a good sign though, hopefully of many more to come, and I'm sure you will all get here soon too!

The most annoying thing is receiving loads of 'healthy eating during pregnancy' leaflets and getting a lecture on healthy eating. It's hard enough to keep food down let alone healthy food! I can't even eat acidic fruits anymore :(


----------



## Anababe

Sorry to you ladies still suffering with MS, ive been much better the last week or so, still a bit of nausea first thing in morning but soon passes and ive not actually been sick for about 5 days now! Downside is im eating more and ive put some weight on oops lol

Headaches are what im suffering with at min, so painful right behind my eyes :(

Got 12 week appointment with MW tomorrow then scan Thursday I cant wait :happydance:


----------



## sportysgirl

The scan went well, everything where it should be. Heart was beating well too.

It was an amazing thing to see, very emotional. :happydance:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

rose. said:


> This is the first day in ages I've actually enjoyed my food! Yesterday was awful I threw up every meal :( one good day is a good sign though, hopefully of many more to come, and I'm sure you will all get here soon too!
> 
> The most annoying thing is receiving loads of 'healthy eating during pregnancy' leaflets and getting a lecture on healthy eating. It's hard enough to keep food down let alone healthy food! I can't even eat acidic fruits anymore :(

I can't either. Everything healthy that I attempt to eat just comes right back up. I've made the decision that, at this point, it's more important to eat _something_ and hold onto it than worry about eating healthy and having it return anyway. I end up with a LOT of bland foods this way.


----------



## rose.

Yeah you're right! Some food is better than no food. I have found one fruit I can still eat - melon! Don't know if you've tried it, if not give it a try, it helps with hydration too :)

Congratulations on the scan :)


----------



## sweetmere

Anyone else feeling flutters or bubbles yet? I've felt them a few times! At first, I doubted them because it's so early (I'll be 13 weeks Wednesday) but last time, I felt it and grabbed the doppler (usually takes me 2-10 minutes to find the heartbeat IF I find it) and I put it right there, and there it was, and SUPER loud! It was also higher than I've ever found it!!!


----------



## sharnw

Todays scan!
 



Attached Files:







baby 11 wks 6 days.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

Nice Sharn! I'm voting boy for you ;)

Rose I tried melon, it was a no go. Of course it was watermelon, so the juiciest of the melon. Sometimes (VERY seldom) I can handle some pineapple. But if I even get a whiff of grapefruit, the game is over.


----------



## rose.

Oh no that's a shame! Pineapple used to be my favourite but I can't touch it any more :(


----------



## averitable

Ooh I love grapefruit. I actually find citrus juices (and anything else a bit acidic) help me with the sickness...but they also give me heartburn. Which is annoying.

Less than six hours to my scan! Eeeeeek!


----------



## Cherrybump

sportysgirl said:


> The scan went well, everything where it should be. Heart was beating well too.
> 
> It was an amazing thing to see, very emotional. :happydance:


Glad everything was ok :D xx


Can't wait for mines now lol x


----------



## sharnw

Yay for scans ladies :)


----------



## Cherrybump

averitable said:


> Ooh I love grapefruit. I actually find citrus juices (and anything else a bit acidic) help me with the sickness...but they also give me heartburn. Which is annoying.
> 
> Less than six hours to my scan! Eeeeeek!


Awww good luck hun :D...


----------



## starzz

Congrats on the good scans and gl to those with scans coming up!!


----------



## Anababe

Had a good appt with MW today heard peanuts HB was 150bpm &#9825; was so glad to hear it as Ive been panicking a little over my scan on Thursday. So happy to know things seem ok. She did think I felt further along than 12 weeks more like 14 wks but thats impossible unless my last period wasnt actually a period. Guess Ill find out Thursday :D


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

amh_rn said:


> Hi ladies!
> I am expecting my first, DH's second... I am nervous! Due March 22, 2013
> No huge symptoms yet...
> 
> :cloud9:

OMG ME TOOO :) x yay


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

Hi ladies :) Hope all ur pregnancies are going smoothly and stress free....
I had a 2nd Trimester Loss at 20w2D last March, due to PROM reasons fully not known.....
And I am expecting again, I am now 11w4d due the 22nd of March............
TERRIFIED........ :(
Have a low lying Placenta.... AAGHHHH didnt have that the last time...
SO I am really scared, Had two scans so far and not having another until 14 weeks, hopefully everything will be ok and no hiccups before or after that....
Been trying to keep from the internet but now I can't help but come back here..................

Lots of Love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

j


----------



## PurpleHaze

I'm glad your scans went well. I had mine this morning and everything was fine except the nuchal thickness was high, so we've got to go for another scan on Friday and some blood tests for Down's Syndrome risk :(

Otherwise, the baby was happy and kicking and waving at us! And I got a really strong feeling it's a girl!

Hope the rest of your scans go well, lovely ladies! xx


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi Ladies

Not posted for a little while as we were on holiday last week visiting Friends and Family back home in Devon. It was lovely, really relaxing. :thumbup:

Today I had the "booking in" appointment with the midwife. She was just lovely and she listened to all my worries and silly thoughts but she thinks its all fine and I am low risk despite my age and what happened last time. So that's good. She said that she did not want to try the doppler today as it would freak me out if she could not find the HB, even though it would not mean anything. Got a nice bruise as they always seem to struggle to find a vein. No matter, as long as its all ok.

Next Tuesday we have our dating scan - I am terrified so I hope this week goes quickly!!! This time next week I will either be on :cloud9: or :cry:

In other news I have lost 4lbs since getting pregnant (nausea and smaller portions) YET I can no longer wear my (normally) most comfy work jeans! I have bought 2 cheap pairs of narrow band under the bump jeans. They are so comfy but I am scared to wear them - like I am going to get bad news and feel like an imposter for wearing them... :wacko:


----------



## Cherrybump

Sj bornAsleep said:


> amh_rn said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I am expecting my first, DH's second... I am nervous! Due March 22, 2013
> No huge symptoms yet...
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> OMG ME TOOO :) x yayClick to expand...

I'm due the 22nd to.. If thats correct :D:D:D lol ( need my scan to prove my date is right as i get irregular period) sorry tmi xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Sj bornAsleep said:


> Hi ladies :) Hope all ur pregnancies are going smoothly and stress free....
> I had a 2nd Trimester Loss at 20w2D last March, due to PROM reasons fully not known.....
> And I am expecting again, I am now 11w4d due the 22nd of March............
> TERRIFIED........ :(
> Have a low lying Placenta.... AAGHHHH didnt have that the last time...
> SO I am really scared, Had two scans so far and not having another until 14 weeks, hopefully everything will be ok and no hiccups before or after that....
> Been trying to keep from the internet but now I can't help but come back here..................
> 
> Lots of Love xxxxxxxxx



Whoo hoo same due date :Dx


----------



## rose.

Hi everyone, I've only got one more week in first tri yippee :) we've decided to tell the world once I get to 14 weeks!! Although lots of family and friends know already.

I do feel like I'm finally starting to feel more myself... I do still feel sick at times but nowhere near as much as I did a couple of weeks ago :) 

I have noticed that when I sit down particularly after going to the toilet, I get a sort of heavy dull ache low down. Is this my uterus being squashed up because it hasn't popped up yet? And is it normal? I've not had any bleeding and it's only occasionally so I'm not too concerned, just wondered what it might be! I guess things must be getting pretty cramped in there now.


----------



## Cherrybump

rose. said:


> Hi everyone, I've only got one more week in first tri yippee :) we've decided to tell the world once I get to 14 weeks!! Although lots of family and friends know already.
> 
> I do feel like I'm finally starting to feel more myself... I do still feel sick at times but nowhere near as much as I did a couple of weeks ago :)
> 
> I have noticed that when I sit down particularly after going to the toilet, I get a sort of heavy dull ache low down. Is this my uterus being squashed up because it hasn't popped up yet? And is it normal? I've not had any bleeding and it's only occasionally so I'm not too concerned, just wondered what it might be! I guess things must be getting pretty cramped in there now.


Congrats on moving to the next round hun. I'm also past most of the worse stage. I do feel sick from time to time but nothing big. I think ill be one of those lucky ones who never throat up lol.(touch wood) But i still get mild cramping down there. As i'm over weight i wont be able to see my bump until very far down the road but who knows. I picture my self near xmas the size of the turkey and so does my mum lol.. 

I'm still not ready to shout it to the world yet just got the scan in the way and then we'll see how to tell his mum and then annoucement on facebook the good news. The funny thing about posting it on there is there is so many other people i know pregnant lol and i think this will shock them :D

I'll hopfull be joining you guys in second tri soon xx


----------



## rose.

Ha ha Christmas turkey, that made me laugh! I think I will be the same ha ha!!

Sure the scan wil be fine, I was sooo nervous, but once I saw baby was ok it was a huge relief :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Eeeek week today is my scan YAY!!!. Im feeling so good. no sickness, not tired yet unlike normal. Probs get some cramping later and i'm sleeping longer again unlike before when i woke at 7.30am lol 


Hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## skeet9924

Well ladies this is my last week in first tri. We told ohs family this weekend and it went well.. Now that the main people know I don't mind it getting out but I'm also not advertising it either.


----------



## trying2becalm

Cherrybump said:


> Eeeek week today is my scan YAY!!!. Im feeling so good. no sickness, not tired yet unlike normal. Probs get some cramping later and i'm sleeping longer again unlike before when i woke at 7.30am lol
> 
> 
> Hows everyone else getting on?

Good luck with your scan - let us know how it went! :hugs:



skeet9924 said:


> Well ladies this is my last week in first tri. We told ohs family this weekend and it went well.. Now that the main people know I don't mind it getting out but I'm also not advertising it either.

You are just a few days ahead of me - we told OHs parents last weekend too. We have our scan next Tuesday (we have had to wait sooooo long!!!) so waiting till after that until we go proper public. 
I wore maternity jeans for the first time yesterday at work - what a relief to be comfortable!! :haha:


----------



## Babydeniro13

Sending big hugs xxxxx


----------



## sharnw

Hi all.. Yay for last week of 1st tri everyone :D


----------



## sharnw

> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I wore maternity jeans for the first time yesterday at work - what a relief to be comfortable!! :haha:

I cant wait to get me some maternity clothes! Im a size 12 and I had to buy some size 14 denim shorts the other day... AHHH comfort alright :haha:


----------



## stacirene

Just checking in. Everything is going great over here, besides morning sickness.
My grandma said she had ot all 9 months so it won't surprise me if I do too. Ugh!

Glad to hear everyone is doing good. Congrats on making it this far! :)


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

My mom never even got nauseous with me. I've given up on genetics meaning anything for morning sickness--hold out hope!!!


----------



## rose.

I've been feeling AWFUL today. Threw up half way through breakfast this morning, and I just came over all funny in the sandwich shop, and now I feel so sick I'm not enjoying my lunch :( thought I was starting to feel better!


----------



## Kte

Hi all :wave:

I'm not feel as sick today BUT its been replaced with an unsatisfiable hunger! It seems to come in cycles. Loads of sleep, days of sickness, fooooooood! and repeat :haha: Although at the same time, everything tastes crappy, even if I crave it, I eat a little then all of a suddent I go off it! :dohh:

On another note, do the March group now in 2nd tri realise this group is now in the pregnacy group area? Feels weird that everyone is all split up!


----------



## skeet9924

Sharn- Ive been wearing maternity clothes for 2 days now!!! So happy!! It's way more confortable!! All of my clothes were just getting too tight and I found I was getting sore by the end of the day


----------



## anna1986

Hi all

As we are now in the pregnancy group section did you all want to head over to the other march thread as think theres more ladies using that one now and i will rename it? 
Just so were not all so split up? 

Xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww i only just hit 12 weeks :( and im not even sure i am that yet.. My scan has to hurry along so i can find my right spot


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

That would be good, Anna! I'm barely due in march so by the time I hit second tri it will be rather ghost-towny in here.


----------



## anna1986

Ok come on over girlies will change the title to something else! X


----------



## Cherrybump

anna1986 said:


> Ok come on over girlies will change the title to something else! X

What's it call just now cause i couldnt find it early lol


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi all, totally forgot that i am now in the last week of the first tri!!!! woweee...by wednesday i will be officially 2nd tri and by thursday get to see our 'lime' for the first time!! only have to work monday of next week but plenty to do at home with dh to keep my mind of things. 

sorry to hear some of you are still suffering. im getting odd bouts of ms but has definetley subsided from everyday all day!! :wacko:
still off lots of food though, baked beans, pesto, crisps, oranges, tea, cofee any hot drinks. have started eating yoghurt again now though and even went off milk for a bit. 
anyone else taking pregnacare? it contains 400mcg of folic acid which in the uk we have always been advised to only take for the first 12 weeks...but pregnacare says its for all of pregnancy and breastfeeding?? any ideas. will ask my midwife at 15 w appointment and at scan next thursday!
hope you all have a good weekend. off to the in laws for lunch tomorrow. cant wait to have news for them next weekend...just not yet..:winkwink:


----------



## Cherrybump

hope2bmum2b said:


> hi all, totally forgot that i am now in the last week of the first tri!!!! woweee...by wednesday i will be officially 2nd tri and by thursday get to see our 'lime' for the first time!! only have to work monday of next week but plenty to do at home with dh to keep my mind of things.
> 
> sorry to hear some of you are still suffering. im getting odd bouts of ms but has definetley subsided from everyday all day!! :wacko:
> still off lots of food though, baked beans, pesto, crisps, oranges, tea, cofee any hot drinks. have started eating yoghurt again now though and even went off milk for a bit.
> anyone else taking pregnacare? it contains 400mcg of folic acid which in the uk we have always been advised to only take for the first 12 weeks...but pregnacare says its for all of pregnancy and breastfeeding?? any ideas. will ask my midwife at 15 w appointment and at scan next thursday!
> hope you all have a good weekend. off to the in laws for lunch tomorrow. cant wait to have news for them next weekend...just not yet..:winkwink:


funny i cant stand hot drinks either right now. I look at food and easily turned of at what i see. I had crave salt and vinegar crisps but when i got them i wasnt into the no more either :( got my cheese puffs and gone off them to.

Is thursday your first scan? Mines is on wednesday and im buzzing and nervous lol think ive mention this to much lol Sorry everyone :blush:

can't believe just how many of us are so close together with due dates. I know mines will change but i just like to think im still in the march group lol If i come in apirl my sister or my boyfriends birthday are targets lol


----------



## anna1986

Cherrybump said:


> anna1986 said:
> 
> 
> Ok come on over girlies will change the title to something else! X
> 
> What's it call just now cause i couldnt find it early lolClick to expand...

It march 2013 babies - lets stick together right through to baby club  xx


----------



## starzz

Hi ladies!
Hope everyone is doing well!

We booked our next u/s for oct.5th
4 more weeks and we'll know what team we're on, can't wait!!!! Last night I dreamt it was a girl but weird dream, she came out talking and everything lol


----------



## hope2bmum2b

Cherrybump said:


> hope2bmum2b said:
> 
> 
> hi all, totally forgot that i am now in the last week of the first tri!!!! woweee...by wednesday i will be officially 2nd tri and by thursday get to see our 'lime' for the first time!! only have to work monday of next week but plenty to do at home with dh to keep my mind of things.
> 
> sorry to hear some of you are still suffering. im getting odd bouts of ms but has definetley subsided from everyday all day!! :wacko:
> still off lots of food though, baked beans, pesto, crisps, oranges, tea, cofee any hot drinks. have started eating yoghurt again now though and even went off milk for a bit.
> anyone else taking pregnacare? it contains 400mcg of folic acid which in the uk we have always been advised to only take for the first 12 weeks...but pregnacare says its for all of pregnancy and breastfeeding?? any ideas. will ask my midwife at 15 w appointment and at scan next thursday!
> hope you all have a good weekend. off to the in laws for lunch tomorrow. cant wait to have news for them next weekend...just not yet..:winkwink:
> 
> 
> funny i cant stand hot drinks either right now. I look at food and easily turned of at what i see. I had crave salt and vinegar crisps but when i got them i wasnt into the no more either :( got my cheese puffs and gone off them to.
> 
> Is thursday your first scan? Mines is on wednesday and im buzzing and nervous lol think ive mention this to much lol Sorry everyone :blush:
> 
> can't believe just how many of us are so close together with due dates. I know mines will change but i just like to think im still in the march group lol If i come in apirl my sister or my boyfriends birthday are targets lolClick to expand...

yes thursday is my first scan. first time seeing hearing and believing that baby is really there!!!! 
saw all my familt today on the off chance they happened to all be on one place and drove me mad not being able to tell them all. just 4 more days...and counting every second!!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

You will get there lol and it will fly past.

Ive got the midwife tomorrow so excited. Down side is my bf was being an ass yesterday and no isnt talking to me. He lives with me so i just feel a bit awkward in my own house :(..


Basically we had a wee argument over him not getting to keep a kitten from our own cat litter when he decide to try and get her pregnant. I was trying to explain that i can barely cope with her being here as it is. she is nearly a year old but i know once she is snipped she will calm down so im ok with that i just dont wanna go through all that again with another kitten. And then i was explaining my symptoms and he said i cant keep blaming it on the pregnancy because it not all that.

I said how the heck do you know im the one researching it and i know when something is different.


so this is our rando argument which got me upset and i cried, he left the house for a bit. I feel bit usesless now because i know i was probs wrong and i even said sorry but he is just sulking like scary. 


Anyways sorry for the story. ohh and i was a little sick this morning :S first time ever through the pregnancy ive been sick xx


----------



## electrcaldiva

ok i was looking for the new thread in the 2nd try forum....i can't find you guys :cry:


----------



## Lou1234

electrcaldiva said:


> ok i was looking for the new thread in the 2nd try forum....i can't find you guys :cry:

We were moved to this section so the thread is here on the first page somewhere. I posted on it today so you can always find it through my profile. Otherwise it is just a bit further down the page.

It is called "March 2013 babies - lets stick together right through to baby club"


----------



## rose.

It's in pregnancy groups/discussions now instead of first tri!


----------



## Cherrybump

Waaay i found it lol 

I thought i'd post this link incase any one else couldnt find it


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-right-through-baby-club-19.html#post21163765


----------



## Mahoghani

hope2bmum2b said:


> hi all, totally forgot that i am now in the last week of the first tri!!!! woweee...by wednesday i will be officially 2nd tri and by thursday get to see our 'lime' for the first time!! only have to work monday of next week but plenty to do at home with dh to keep my mind of things.
> 
> sorry to hear some of you are still suffering. im getting odd bouts of ms but has definetley subsided from everyday all day!! :wacko:
> still off lots of food though, baked beans, pesto, crisps, oranges, tea, cofee any hot drinks. have started eating yoghurt again now though and even went off milk for a bit.
> anyone else taking pregnacare? it contains 400mcg of folic acid which in the uk we have always been advised to only take for the first 12 weeks...but pregnacare says its for all of pregnancy and breastfeeding?? any ideas. will ask my midwife at 15 w appointment and at scan next thursday!
> hope you all have a good weekend. off to the in laws for lunch tomorrow. cant wait to have news for them next weekend...just not yet..:winkwink:

Folic acid is good for your to take all through pregnancy it's just most important in those first couple of weeks and before you conceieve because the baby's brain stem and nervous system is forming and folic acid helps prevent nueral tube defects like spina bifida. But most prenatal vitamins include folic acid. :)


----------



## hope2bmum2b

HERE GOES.......
:nope:
ive been putting this off for days trying to drag it out and pretend i still belong here...but i dont. by monday afternoon my baby will be gone. really its gone already. :angel:
at my 12 week scan there was no HB..no movement at all, no fluid. the baby measured 19mm-8 weeks. i couldnt believe it, my body tricked me into thinking id made it to the 2nd tri..id felt changes my symptoms subsided at 10 and a half weeks but id heard so much about that being normal and everyone being different..blah blah blah..god im so devastated. this is my 2nd miscarriage this year and i just cant believe i have to go through it again. my dh doesnt want me to mc naturally as the pain was unbearable for me and for him to watch last time. and anyway its looking like for some reason my body isnt recognising that the baby shouldnt be there anymore. its been floating there doing nothing, not developing , not growing into a prune or a lime or a plum....just floating for over a month!!! so im booked in for a d+c on monday. im scared though. they gave me a leaflet and i can have general or local but either way its an op and there's always risks. i have been having period like aches for a couple of days now but i think monday will be the day...the 2nd saddest day of my life, our lives. my husband is such and amazing person its so hard to support him when i cant get myself out of bed in the morning. 
well its good bye and good luck to you all. i wont even be demoting myself back to the TTC forums for a while. twice heartbreak in one year is enough for us..there are other things we can do for a few years and then see if mother nature has decided its our turn. just pray that one day a bean chooses me as its mum. i'll be great, i know i will. :flower:


----------



## anna1986

hope2bmum2b said:


> HERE GOES.......
> :nope:
> ive been putting this off for days trying to drag it out and pretend i still belong here...but i dont. by monday afternoon my baby will be gone. really its gone already. :angel:
> at my 12 week scan there was no HB..no movement at all, no fluid. the baby measured 19mm-8 weeks. i couldnt believe it, my body tricked me into thinking id made it to the 2nd tri..id felt changes my symptoms subsided at 10 and a half weeks but id heard so much about that being normal and everyone being different..blah blah blah..god im so devastated. this is my 2nd miscarriage this year and i just cant believe i have to go through it again. my dh doesnt want me to mc naturally as the pain was unbearable for me and for him to watch last time. and anyway its looking like for some reason my body isnt recognising that the baby shouldnt be there anymore. its been floating there doing nothing, not developing , not growing into a prune or a lime or a plum....just floating for over a month!!! so im booked in for a d+c on monday. im scared though. they gave me a leaflet and i can have general or local but either way its an op and there's always risks. i have been having period like aches for a couple of days now but i think monday will be the day...the 2nd saddest day of my life, our lives. my husband is such and amazing person its so hard to support him when i cant get myself out of bed in the morning.
> well its good bye and good luck to you all. i wont even be demoting myself back to the TTC forums for a while. twice heartbreak in one year is enough for us..there are other things we can do for a few years and then see if mother nature has decided its our turn. just pray that one day a bean chooses me as its mum. i'll be great, i know i will. :flower:

Am so so sorry hun! My thoughts are with u n your husband at this heartbreaking time!


----------



## rose.

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you can stay strong for each other and hope to see you back here once you're ready :hugs:


----------



## sportysgirl

hope2bmum2b

So sorry to hear your sad news, thinking of you and your hubby, x


----------



## noasaint

:sad2: So very sorry Hope


----------



## trying2becalm

hope2bmum2b said:


> HERE GOES.......
> :nope:
> ive been putting this off for days trying to drag it out and pretend i still belong here...but i dont. by monday afternoon my baby will be gone. really its gone already. :angel:
> at my 12 week scan there was no HB..no movement at all, no fluid. the baby measured 19mm-8 weeks. i couldnt believe it, my body tricked me into thinking id made it to the 2nd tri..id felt changes my symptoms subsided at 10 and a half weeks but id heard so much about that being normal and everyone being different..blah blah blah..god im so devastated. this is my 2nd miscarriage this year and i just cant believe i have to go through it again. my dh doesnt want me to mc naturally as the pain was unbearable for me and for him to watch last time. and anyway its looking like for some reason my body isnt recognising that the baby shouldnt be there anymore. its been floating there doing nothing, not developing , not growing into a prune or a lime or a plum....just floating for over a month!!! so im booked in for a d+c on monday. im scared though. they gave me a leaflet and i can have general or local but either way its an op and there's always risks. i have been having period like aches for a couple of days now but i think monday will be the day...the 2nd saddest day of my life, our lives. my husband is such and amazing person its so hard to support him when i cant get myself out of bed in the morning.
> well its good bye and good luck to you all. i wont even be demoting myself back to the TTC forums for a while. twice heartbreak in one year is enough for us..there are other things we can do for a few years and then see if mother nature has decided its our turn. just pray that one day a bean chooses me as its mum. i'll be great, i know i will. :flower:

Oh I am so sorry. Such a horrid shock that nobody should have to suffer. (blighted ovum found at 12wk scan last year:cry:). 
Thoughts are with you xx :hugs:


----------



## boxxey

my scan from fridays NT test


----------



## sharnw

So sorry hope


----------



## skeet9924

hope2bmum2b said:


> HERE GOES.......
> :nope:
> ive been putting this off for days trying to drag it out and pretend i still belong here...but i dont. by monday afternoon my baby will be gone. really its gone already. :angel:
> at my 12 week scan there was no HB..no movement at all, no fluid. the baby measured 19mm-8 weeks. i couldnt believe it, my body tricked me into thinking id made it to the 2nd tri..id felt changes my symptoms subsided at 10 and a half weeks but id heard so much about that being normal and everyone being different..blah blah blah..god im so devastated. this is my 2nd miscarriage this year and i just cant believe i have to go through it again. my dh doesnt want me to mc naturally as the pain was unbearable for me and for him to watch last time. and anyway its looking like for some reason my body isnt recognising that the baby shouldnt be there anymore. its been floating there doing nothing, not developing , not growing into a prune or a lime or a plum....just floating for over a month!!! so im booked in for a d+c on monday. im scared though. they gave me a leaflet and i can have general or local but either way its an op and there's always risks. i have been having period like aches for a couple of days now but i think monday will be the day...the 2nd saddest day of my life, our lives. my husband is such and amazing person its so hard to support him when i cant get myself out of bed in the morning.
> well its good bye and good luck to you all. i wont even be demoting myself back to the TTC forums for a while. twice heartbreak in one year is enough for us..there are other things we can do for a few years and then see if mother nature has decided its our turn. just pray that one day a bean chooses me as its mum. i'll be great, i know i will. :flower:

I'm so sorry hope :hugs:


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I'm really sorry to hear that, Hope. I know we came from TTC together and had super close due dates, and I'm so sad that we can't continue together.

You are in my thoughts. Please keep your head up--it will happen for you, I just know it!


----------



## wookie130

Hope, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's devastating. I've suffered two losses, the first being a missed miscarriage such as yours. :hugs: It's one of the most difficult things you'll ever have to face, but you WILL get through it, and find your way through the grief.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey ladies...not sure if you remember but I had been expecting a march baby but we lost it back in August. Good news is that the DH and I are once again expecting...due July ...very excited but so nervous cause of the previous loss. I had some spotting and they are testing my blood for hormone levels to make sure it is ok...will find out the results Friday. Just thought I would drop by and let you all know that even if you experience a loss and that is tragic and sad there is hope for another baby...we will always remember the little one we lost but are looking forwards to being parents again :)


----------



## anna1986

good luck libbysmum - fingers crossed for a sticky bean xx


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Libby's mum, thinking of you!


----------



## sharnw

Congrats libbysmum <3


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Libbys mum! All the best. xx


----------



## Stelly

Aw congrats libbysmum!!


----------



## skeet9924

conrats!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Libbysmum said:


> Hey ladies...not sure if you remember but I had been expecting a march baby but we lost it back in August. Good news is that the DH and I are once again expecting...due July ...very excited but so nervous cause of the previous loss. I had some spotting and they are testing my blood for hormone levels to make sure it is ok...will find out the results Friday. Just thought I would drop by and let you all know that even if you experience a loss and that is tragic and sad there is hope for another baby...we will always remember the little one we lost but are looking forwards to being parents again :)

HI, I was also in this thread, baby lost in august (after a loss in april) and ****drumroll****** BFP today, due in july too!! it will happen, and praying for a sticky one this time


----------



## Libbysmum

Lvn YAY!!! How have you been feeling? Congrats on your news! I have been worried sick about this baby...way more than I ever did with my other pregnancies! We go for a scan on the 16th!! YAY


----------



## Cherrybump

Fingers are crossed for you both that you both have sticking bean's :) xxx


----------

